# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  ΠΟΛΥΚΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΙΑ

## pennyV

Ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στον αγώνα πολλών γυναικών με τα κιλά τους είναι το θέμα των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Λέω λοιπόν να το συζητήσουμε, και κάνω την αρχή λέγοντάς σας τη δική μου ιστορία. 
Τον όρο "πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες" τον άκουσα πρώτη φορά όταν μετά από ένα χρόνο γάμου πήγα στο γυναικολόγο μου με το ερώτημα.. "γιατί δεν μένω έγκυος;"Μετά από έναν υπέρηχο λοιπόν, έμαθα ότι μάλλον είχα αυτό το θέμα, ήταν και δεν ήταν σίγουρος.. και θα έπρεπε λέει να κάνουμε παρακολούθηση ενός κύκλου για να βεβαιωθούμε. Ο λόγος που το αναφέρω αυτό είναι ότι οι κύστες δεν φαίνονται πάντα υπερηχογραφικά αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις και η διάγνωση γίνεται μετά από παρακολούθηση τουλάχιστον ενός κύκλου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πας στο γυναικολόγο σου κάθε δυο μέρες περίπου για το πρώτο μισό του κύκλου και εκείνος ελέγχει την πορεία της ωρίμανσης του ωαρίου. Αν κάπου στα μισά λοιπόν, δεν βλέπεις το "αυγουλάκι" σου να χει μεγαλώσει αισθητά.. (γύρω στα 20mm) τότε μάλλον.. με γεια το σύνδρομο!! Αν συνυπάρχουν δε και πράγματα όπως αυξημένη τριχοφυία στο πρόσωπο (άνω χείλος, πηγούνι, λαιμός), στον αυχένα και μία σκουρόχρωμη χνουδωτή γραμμή κάθετα στην κοιλιά και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ περιττά κιλά, τότε η διάγνωση για πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σίγουρη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν δεν υπάρχουν αυτά δεν τίθεται θέμα πολυκυστικών αλλά υπάρχουν στη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. 
Δυστυχώς οι γυναικολόγοι περιορίζονται μόνο στο θέμα που τους αφορά..στο γεγονός δηλαδή ότι το σύνδρομο αυτό προκαλεί ακανόνιστους κύκλους (συνήθως μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις), σπάνιες ή και ανύπαρκτες ωορηξίες και κατά συνέπεια δυσκολία στην τεκνοποίηση. Όλα αυτά που λέω είναι βιώματα δικά μου και όχι πράγματα που διάβασα κάπου οπότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα που όμως δεν τα πέρασα εγώ προσωπικά. Σχεδόν κανείς γυναικολόγος δεν σε στέλνει κατευθείαν σε ενδοκρινολόγο που είναι και ο κατεξοχήν αρμόδιος να χειριστεί την κατάσταση αυτή. Η εμπειρία μου δίδαξε ότι και οι ενδοκρινολόγοι δεν χωνεύουν και πολύ τους γυναικολόγους γιατί μπαίνουν και πολύ μάλιστα στα χωράφια τους. Εγώ που όλα τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα τα είχα από τα 12 μου χρόνια πήγα σε ενδοκρινολόγο μετά την πρώτη μου άτυχη εγκυμοσύνη που πήγε στραβά στον 6ο μήνα. Λίγο πριν την εγκυμοσύνη εκείνη μπήκαν πάνω μου 10 κιλά μέσα σε 6 μήνες, σαν αποτέλεσμα μιας θεραπείας που προφανώς τάραξε κι άλλο την ήδη ταραγμένη ορμονική μου κατάσταση. Μόλις λοιπόν συνήλθα από το σοκ πήγα σε ενδοκρινολόγο.. λίγο στα τυφλά... λίγο σαν μουδιασμένη... και του ζήτησα να μου κάνει γενικό ορμονικό έλεγχο και να μου εξηγήσει ακριβώς τι κάνουν λάθος οι ωοθήκες μου. 
Οι εξετάσεις μου ήταν χάλια, η τεστοστερόνη μου ήταν 9 φορές μεγαλύτερη από το φυσιολογικό και η ινσουλίνη μου επίσης πολύ ανεβασμένη. Εκεί λοιπόν έμαθα ότι τα άτομα με πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες εκτός όλων των παραπάνω ενοχλητικών αυξάνουν δραματικά την πιθανότητα να εκδηλώσει κάποιος στεφανιαία νόσο, καρδιοπάθειες και το πλέον συνηθισμένο.. διαβήτη. Και με βάση το μηχανισμό της ινσουλίνης (κάτι που έμαθα από τον τωρινό μου γιατρό και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν μπήκε κανείς στον κόπο να μου το πει νωρίτερα) προκαλούν παχυσαρκία που απλά τις επιδεινώνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Στο μεταξύ τα κιλά μου ανέβαιναν με γεωμετρική πρόοδο, κάθε προσπάθεια έπεφτε στο κενό αφού μετά την πρώτη βδομάδα η ζυγαριά αρνιόταν να κουνηθεί έστω και λίγο και μου πήρε σχεδόν 10 χρόνια να βρω κάποιον να μου εξηγήσει το ΓΙΑΤΙ!! Μου το εξήγησε ο καινούριος μου ενδοκρινολόγος. Όταν το κατάλαβα, η ζυγαριά έδειχνε πια 105!
Το φάρμακο λοιπόν είναι να χάσεις το λίπος που προκαλεί όλα τα γνωστά προβλήματα.. αλλά με τρόπο που έχει μικρές αλλά πολύ σημαντικές διαφορές από αυτούς που δοκιμάσαμε όλοι κατά καιρούς. Με άλλα λόγια πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μηχανισμό που σε παχαίνει προς όφελός σου. Και σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό... όταν έχεις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες σε παχαίνει το γεγονός ότι ο οργανισμός σου αναπτύσσει αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη. Χρειάζεται δηλαδή πολύ μεγαλύτερη του φυσιολογικού ποσότητα ινσουλίνης για να μεταβολιστούν οι υδατάνθρακες. Η μεγάλη ποσότητα ινσουλίνης που εκκρίνεται έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μετατρέπονται οι απλοί ιδιαίτερα υδατάνθρακες κατευθείαν σε λίπος!! Και μη βιαστείτε να αρχίσετε να σκέφτεστε άτκινς... γιατί η προδιάθεση για καρδιοπάθειες και χοληστερίνες και τριγλυκερίδια την καθιστά σχεδόν απαγορευτική για άτομα με πολυκυστικές. Το μυστικό λοιπόν είναι να μην κρίνουμε τα τρόφιμα με βάση μόνο τις θερμίδες τους αλλά κυρίως με βάση τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη τους. Δηλαδή κατά πόσο αυτά που τρώμε προκαλούν αυξημένη έκκριση ινσουλίνης. Όσο μεγαλύτερος ο δείκτης, τόσο περισσότερη ινσουλίνη χρειάζεται για να μεταβολιστεί το συγκεκριμένο τρόφιμο, και τόσο γρηγορότερα θα κάτσει με τη μορφή λίπους πάνω μας.

Συμπέρασμα... πράγματα που σε μία καθ'όλα υγιεινή διατροφή θα ήταν αποδεκτά.. μπορεί σε ένα άτομο με πολυκυστικές να είναι καταστροφικά π.χ. το λατρεμένο μας καρπούζι!! Όλα αυτά που γράφω εδώ είναι υπεραπλούστευση μιας κατάστασης που οι γιατροί δεν μπαίνουν συχνά στον κόπο να εξηγήσουν και συνεπώς δεν τα ξέραμε οι περισσότεροι μέχρι πρόσφατα. Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά άρθρα που τα εξηγούν και επιφυλάσσομαι να παραθέσω αρκετά σε επόμενο πόστ μόλις τα ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο. Επιφυλάσσομαι επίσης να σας γράψω τα λίγα πράγματα που προσέχω σήμερα στη διατροφή μου και κατάφερα να ξεκολλήσω λίγο τη ζυγαριά (κατά 15 κιλά) τους τελευταίους 3.5 μήνες. Αυτή τη φορά έχω το προαίσθημα ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά..

----------


## DX87

αχ γλυκια μου pennyv !
χθες το βραδυ σκεφτομουν οτι σημερα θα γραψω για αυτες τις καταραμενες πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες μπας και μαθω κατι απο κοπελες που αντιμετωπιζουν το ιδιο προβλημα..και σημερα ειδα αυτο που εγραψες!
εχω πολλα παραπανω κιλα και το ιδιο προβλημα. δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει ο ενδοκρινολογος να βοηθησει.
ο γυναικολογος μου ειπε να μην αγχωνομαι και οτι οταν χασω καποια κιλα θα φυγουν οι πολυκυστικες, η περιοδος θα ερθει κανονικα και ο πελαργος θα μου χτυπησει την πορτα.. 
εγραψες πολλα πραγματα που δεν τα ηξερα,αν μπορεις πες μας λιγα πραγματα και για την διατροφη σου..
οπως δλδ για το καρπουζι,απιστευτο..πες μας οτι ξερεις αφου το εχεις ψαξει περισσοτερο το θεμα..

εχεις κανει μια πολυ καλη αρχη με τα κιλα που καταφερες να χασεις.. 
σου ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι καλα και σε λιγο καιρο να μεγαλωνει μεσα στη κοιλιτσα σου το δικο σου σπορακι..

----------


## pennyV

Έχω ήδη μία κόρη 5,5 ετών.. που ήρθε μετά από 7 χρόνια προσπαθειών και περισσότερο ενδοκρινολογική παρά γυναικολογική βοήθεια. Μην απελπίζεσαι καθόλου DX87... τα κιλά δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος, είναι σύμπτωμα!! Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να πας άμεσα σε ενδοκρινολόγο που θα μπορέσει να εκτιμήσει την περίπτωσή σου σαν σύνολο και μόλις εξισορροπίσουν οι ορμόνες, θα δεις ότι και τα κιλά θα μειωθούν. 

Αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά και θα δεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο για να το χειριστεί ένας γιατρός μόνο (γυναικολόγος)

http://www.gyn.gr/artman/publish/article_100.asp
http://www.ert.gr/ygeia/details.asp?id=4305&catid=3116
http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngArticleID=31897
http://www.blueforce.gr/index.php?ID=news&Rec_ID=82
http://www.nutridiet.gr/site/index.p...id=44&Itemid=9
http://health-prevent.com/gr/zd0401glikemikos.htm

----------


## DX87

ευχαριστω pennyv..
και συγνωμη,δεν ειχα δει προηγουμενα μνματα σου και δεν ηξερα οτι εχες παιδακι..
να σου ζησει η κορουλα σου..
θα κλεισω σιγουρα ραντεβου με ενδοκρινολογο και θα σας πω και εγω τα αποτελεσματα..
να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα,αν θες μου λες βεβαια..
ειπες οτι πρασπαθουσες 7 χρονια για μωρακι.. ειναι τοσο δυσκολο,θελει τοσο πολυ καιρο ενδοκρινολογικη στηριξη ωστε να φυγουν η τελος παντων να αντιμετωπιστουν οι πολυκυστικες; 
και ο ενδοκρινολογος θα μπορει να μου δωσει αμεσα καποια απαντηση,δλδ με καποια εξεταση?
η μηπως θα περασουν μηνες εξετασεων και επισκεψεων μεχρι να μαθω τι εχω?

----------


## Pink_Butterfly

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! ΠΕΝΝΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΟΥ. ΕΙΧΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΚΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ 3-4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΛΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ. ΟΜΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΛΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΩ. ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ? Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ? ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ 9 ΚΙΛΑ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΑ 40-45 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΙΣ 31 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ Η ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :Smile:

----------


## BARB_ed

απο οτι βλεπεις πεννυ, εχει αρχισει το ενδιαφερον. πριν αρχισω να γραφω, εκλεισα κι ενα ραντεβουδακι με τον ενδοκρινολογο....θυμηθηκα οτι ο πατερας μου εχει υπερθυρεοειδη και ο αδερφος μου προσφατα αφαιρεσε εναν οζο και τοτε ειχα πει οτι πρεπει να κανω μια εξεταση κι εγω και το ειχα ξεχασει μετα
οποτε, ας δουμε τι θα μας δειξουν οι εξετασεις και μετα θα περασω και απο τον γυναικολογο. ηθελα και ενα τεστ παπ να κανω ολο το αναβαλω. και μια εξεταση μαστου για καλο και για κακο.....
εντυπωσιαστηκα βρε πεννυ μου. εγω εμεινα εγκυος αμεσως και τις δυο φορες που το αποφασισα οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να το ψαξω, αλλά απο οτι βλεπω το θεμα εχει σχεση και με την γονιμοτητα.
οπως σου ζητησε και η dx87, πες μας για την διατροφη σου. δεν χανουμε και τιποτε να δοκιμασουμε και την δικη σου. τοσες και τοσες εχουμε δοκιμασει αλλωστε.....τι θα παθουμε τωρα?

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ80

Κλησπερα κοριτσια,το θεμα για τις πολυκυστικες ειναι παντα επικαιρο δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει γυναικα που να μην εχει εστω και σε μικρο μεγεθος.Οπως σας ειπα κι εγω ταλαιπωρουμε απο αυτες χρονια Πριν 20 περιπου το καταλαβα εχοντας καθυστερηση στη περιοδο 4 μηνες περιπου.πηγα σε ενα γυναικολογο ο οποιος μου εδωσε αντισυλληπτικα και αρχισαν τα προβληματα απο τοτε.Τα επαιρνα τοτε για 2 χρονια περιπου και εφτιαξε ο κυκλος μου.Μολις τα σταματησα ομως εχω εντονο προβλαμα τριχοφυιας ακομα και στο προσωπο,και αυξηση στα κιλα μου,Για το θεμα εγκυμοσυνης δεν ειχα ρωτησει γιατι δεν με απασχολουσε τοτε.Μετα που παντρευτηκα λοιπον εκανα το παιδακι μου σχετικα ευκολα μπορω να πω χωρις να δωσω σημασια για πολυκυστικες και τετοια.Πηγα λοιπον στο γυναικολογο μετα τη γεννα για ενα απλο τυπικο ελεγχο, ο οποιος ανακαλυψε οτι εχω παλι πολυκυστικες!!!Τον ρωτησα λοιπον αμεσως πως μπορεσα να κανω παιδι εχοντας ακουσει κι εγω για υπογοιμοτητα και επισης πως εχω κανονικα κυκλο καθε 28 μερες.Οι απαντησεις του ηταν απλες δεν μου εδωσε ποτε αντισυλληπτικα λογω βαρους και αν μου δημιουργησουν προβλημα στη περιοδο τοτε θα το ψαξουμε μου εκανε ελεγχο για το ζαχαρο(καμπυλη ζαχαρου και καποιες αλλες παλι για το ζαχαρο) γιατι σχετιζεται αμεσα οπως μου ειπε και για το θεμα της γονιμοτητας μου ειπε οτι εχω καονικα ωορηξια γιυτο και επιασα αμεσως παιδι.
Δεν μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα λοιπον γιατι το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος απο τον αλλο οποτε καλο ειναι να ακουμε τους γιατρους μας για να εχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.
Πεννυ να σου ζησει το κοριτσακι σου και χαρας το κουραγιο σου για τα 7 χρονια και μπραβο σου που δεν το εβαλες κατω.Καλη συνεχεια με τη διατροφη και την απωλεια σου.Αν μπορεις παντως πες μας περιπου τη διατροφη κανεις να δοκιμασουμε η αν μπορουμε να βρουμε τροφιμα με χαμηλο γλυκαινικο δεικτη.

----------


## pennyV

DX τα δικά μου 7 χρόνια ήταν συνολικά από την αρχή των προσπαθειών μου.. μεσολάβησε μία ανεπιτυχής εγκυμοσύνη και μεγάλο διάστημα που ψαχνόμουν μόνο με το γυναικολόγο. Μετά την πρώτη επαφή μου με τον ενδοκρινολόγο χρειάστηκαν 6 μήνες θεραπείας με φάρμακα και διατροφή για διαβητικούς (γιατί το ζήτημα της ινσουλίνης μας καθιστά στην ουσία διαβητικές) και χωρίς πρόβλημα, 1 μήνα μετά το τέλος των χαπιών είχα χάσει 7 κιλά και έμεινα και έγκυος στην κόρη μου. Πήγαινε εσύ να ελέγξεις τα "γρανάζια" που έλεγε και ο άντρας μου, και με βάση τα αποτελέσματα θα πράξεις. Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις!!

Pink είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη ότι έχει σχέση γιατί και σε μένα συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Πριν χάσω τα κιλά που έχασα η περίοδός μου ήταν εντελώς στα χαμένα!! Κάθε 1,5 μήνα το νωρίτερο! Έχει τώρα 2 μήνες ξανάγινε ρολογάκι και πολύ το χαίρομαι. Δεν κάνω πια και τα τρελλά πρηξίματα πριν, τις λιγούρες για σοκολάτα και το +2 στη ζυγαριά! Όσο για τα αντισυλληπτικά.. κάνουν καλή δουλειά για όσο τα παίρνεις, ΑΛΛΑ στον τομέα της τριχοφυίας, στην ακμή και στο ότι ξέρεις πότε θα έχεις περίοδο. Δεν θεραπεύουν τίποτα!! Και όταν τα σταματήσεις άντε πάλι τα ίδια..

Και επειδή ρωτάτε για τη διατροφή.. ΟΛΑ όσα κάνει ένας διαβητικός. Δηλαδή.. 6 μικρά γεύματα την ημέρα. Το μεσημέρι ολα όσα τρώμε όταν κάνουμε δίαιτα σε μικρές ποσότητες, με βάση τη μεσογειακή διατροφή που μου αρέσει, πάντα με αρκετή σαλάτα και ψωμί ολικής άλεσης. Αυτά που για μένα έχουν σημασία είναι αυτά που ΔΕΝ κάνω. Δεν τρώω για παράδειγμα γλυκά φρούτα μόνα τους. Ο δε χυμός τους είναι ακόμη χειρότερος! (Εδώ κολλάει το καρπούζι)Το δεκατιανό μου και το φρούτο πριν τον ύπνο πρέπει να είναι κάτι σε πορτοκάλι ή φράουλες ή κάτι άγλυκο τέλος πάντων.Το τελευταίο το συνοδεύω με γάλα. Ποτέ βραστές πατάτες σκέτες, ή μακαρόνια νερόβραστα και χωρίς πρωτείνη μαζί και αν θέλω γλυκάκι πρέπει να το τρώω αμέσως μετά από κάποιο γεύμα και ποτέ μόνο του. Λίγη μαύρη σοκολάτα την τρώω κάθε μέρα.. την αμαρτία μου τη λέω! Με όλα αυτά τολμώ να πω ότι υπήρξαν βδομάδες που είχα χάσει 400 γραμμάρια, αλλά δεν υπήρξε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ βδομάδα που να κολλήσω στα ίδια. Ενώ τις "καλές" εβδομάδες έφτασα και στα 2 κιλά! Ποιά εγώ που για να κουνηθεί η ζυγαριά έπρεπε να κάνω διπλό τόλουπ με σφιχτό κολάν και παγοπέδιλα 46 νούμερο!! (Δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη ότι αυτό γίνεται)

Μόλις είδα ότι έγραψα τόμο πάλι!! Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα πολύ.. για τυχόν διευκρινήσεις εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ80

DX87 συμφωνω απολυτα με τον γιατρο σου αν και παθουσα.Αν μπορεσουμε να χασουμε καποια κιλα τοτε ολα θα μπουν στη σειρα τους και η ακανονιστη περιοδος και οι τιμες στις εξετασεις μας ειτε ειναι για ζαχαρο ειτε για χοληστερινη κτλ.

----------


## DX87

σιγουρα αθηνα80 ολα θα ειναι καλυτερα οταν τα κιλα φτασουν στο φυσιολογικο..
εμαθα τοσα πολλα που με ενδιαφερουν μεσα σε μια μερα.. μπηκα και στις σελιδες που μας ειπες pennyv..
να ρωτησω ακομα κατι,η διατροφη που μας ειπες οτι ακολουθεις εχει σχεδον τα παντα,δεν σου λειπει κατι,ε?
και τα προιοντα που χρησιμοποιεις ειναι αυτα που εχει στα ραφια των σουπερμαρκετ για διαβητικους; δλδ μακαρονια,ρυζι και ολα αυτα για διαβητικους;

----------


## pennyV

Όχι καθόλου! Η διατροφή μου είναι μία απόλυτα φυσιολογική διατροφή που μου την οργανώνει η διαιτολόγος μου με βάση τις θερμίδες αρχικά αλλά υπολογίζοντας και το γλυκαιμικό δείκτη παράλληλα.. ιδιαίτερα στα μικρά γευματάκια της ημέρας γιατί στα κύρια γεύματα συνδιάζονται πολλές τροφές μαζί και η δράση των υδατανθράκων εξασθενεί. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί που θα μου έλεγε "1 φρούτο" το απόγευμα και γω θα διάλεγα μία μπανάνα ας πούμε ή ότι άλλο μου κατέβαινε.. μου επισημαίνει ότι πρέπει να φάω ένα "άγλυκο" φρούτο. Και όταν μου έχει μακαρόνια.. είναι τα κανονικά που τρώμε.. αλλά μου τα βάζει με 90 γραμμάρια τυρί (αντί για 30) για να "σπάσει" λίγο τον τσαμπουκά του υδατάνθρακα που το'χει βάλει σκοπό να πάει και να θρονιαστεί σαν λίπος πάνω μου!  :Smile: ) Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό λειτουργεί τόσο καλά σε μένα προσωπικά.. απλά βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στο να έχεις σταθερή απώλεια και να καις το λίπος που ήδη έχεις χωρίς να συσσωρεύεις κι άλλο.

----------


## pennyV

ΑΘΗΝΑ εσύ είσαι μάλλον από τις τυχερές που έχουν τις κύστες αλλά όχι όλο το πακέτο μαζί απ'ότι φαίνεται. Αφού ο κύκλος σου είναι φυσιολογικός έχεις μόνο το πρόβλημα των κιλών.. αφού έκανες το παιδάκι σου και εύκολα όπως λες, τώρα θα σου ρίξουν το ηθικό τα κιλα;; Ο συνδιασμός των δύο είναι δύσκολος αλλά σίγουρα όχι ακατόρθωτος. 
dx ο πελαργός θα έρθει σίγουρα αφού λένε πως μια απώλεια της τάξης του 10% του σωματικού βάρους βελτιώνει δραματικά τις πιθανότητες! keep walking!!  :Smile:

----------


## BARB2

πολυτιμη πεννυ μας, ειδες που μας βοηθας εσυ αντι να σε βοηθησουμε εμεις? εγω παντως απο εδω και περα, με τους υδατανθρακες θα βαζω μπολικη πρωτεινη και θα κοψω τα γλυκα φρουτα στα μικρογευματακια. (η γνωστη barb ειμαι, απλα κατι πηγε στραβα και εκανα νεα εγγραφη)
πες μας σε τι να σε βοηθησουμε κι εμεις

----------


## pennyV

Barb το έπιασες το θέμα. Δοκίμασέ το και ελπίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει πολύ. Ποτέ υδατάνθρακες μόνοι τους, και στα δύο κύρια γεύματα να συνυπάρχουν πρωτείνες, υδατάνθρακες και λιπαρά σε ποσότητες μετρημένες εννοείται. Πολλές φυτικές ίνες και νερό και όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Η βοήθεια που παίρνω εγώ από όλα τα παιδιά εδώ είναι ότι ξέρω πως υπάρχουν.. είναι ωραίο να θυμάσαι κάπου κάπου ότι δεν είσαι μόνος!!

----------


## BARB2

ναι, η αλληλουποστηριξη ειναι το παν οταν συνεχιζεις για μεγαλο διαστημα. μπορεις να γραφεις τα κιλα σου, τι τρως, οτι θελεις. καποιος θα σε απαντησει κατι. σε χαρες και σε λυπες...

----------


## pennyV

Εβδομάδα 3η

Μ =Μεσημέρι
Β =Βράδι

1η μέρα
Μ: 120 γρ ψαρονέφρι ψητό, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 μεγάλη σαλάτα
Β: 30 γρ ψωμί ολικής, 30 γρ φέτα, 1 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα

2η μέρα
Μ: 2 φλυτζάνια μπάμιες, 60 γρ τυρί, 30 γρ ψωμί ολικής, 1 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα
Β: 1 τοστ με τυρί ή γαλοπούλα, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα

3η μέρα
Μ: 150 γρ ψάρι (τσιπούρα ή σολωμό κατά προτίμηση), 1 φλυτζάνι ρύζι, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα
Β: ίδιο με την 1η μέρα

4η μέρα
Μ: ομελέτα με 2 αυγά,ντομάτα,πιπεριά, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 30 γρ τυρί, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα
Β: 1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα

5η μέρα
Μ: 1.5 φλυτζάνι όσπρια, 40 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα
Β: 1 μικρή κονσέρβα τόνο σε νερό, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1.5 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα

6η μέρα
Μ: 120 γρ μανιτάρια ψητά, 1 φλυτζάνι ρύζι, 2 φλυτζάνια σαλάτα
Β: τοστ με κασέρι-γαλοπούλα, 1 ντομάτα

7η μέρα
Μ: Μία μεγάλη σαλάτα με 100 γρ κοτόπουλο, μαρούλι, ντομάτα, αγγουράκι, 1 κουτ. τυρί τριμμένο, 1 κγ ελαιόλαδο και 2 κγ ξύδι μπαλσάμικο, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής
Β: 30 γρ τυρί, 2 φρυγανιές μικρές, 1 φλυτζάνι σαλάτα

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κοριτσια μου!!! Αυριο η τελευταια μερα της βδομαδας και μετα 3ημερο για καποιους τυχερους γιατι για εμας τους Δημοτικους υπαλληλους θα ειναι μαρτυριο λογω εκλογων...
Γιαννα να περνας οποτε θελεις να μας λες τα νεα σου και να διαβαζεις τα δικα μας, χρειαζομαστε η μια την συμπαρασταση της αλλης, κανενας δεν περισευει εδω, η μαχη μας θα ειναι πιο ευκολη!!!
Το Γλυκογοργονακι μας ετοιμαζεται για βουτιτσες ακουω, αντε Γλυκουλι μου και σε λιγο καιρο θα κανουμε μπανακι μπροστα σε ολους χωρις ντροπες....και οχι οτι θα εχουμε γινει ΟΙ ΚΟΡΜΑΡΕΣ, απλα θα εχει φτιαξει τοσο πολλυ η ψυχολογια μας με το χασημο των κιλων που δεν θα υπολογιζουμε κανενα!!!
Πενυ περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια την 3η βδομαδα! Εγω βεβαια αν εχω καλο αποτελεσμα το Σαββατο θα συνεχισω τις μικρες παρεμβασεις μου, αν δεν εχω καλο αποτελέσμα την 3η βδομαδα θα την κανω κανονικα, χωρις αλλαγες.
Καληνυχτα κοριτσια μου, ονειρα γλυκα!!!

----------


## etet_

ειστε πολυ γλυκες και καλες ολες σας ευχαριστω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ μεσα απο την καρδια μου,! ειμαι καλυτερα, πηγα χθες και εκοψα τα μαλλια μου και ανεβηκα ψυχολογικα, συνεχιζουμε επομενως δυναμικα, δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω προλαβει να διαβασω τα προηουμενα ποστ σας,ευχομαι να ειστε ΟΛΕΣ καλα, με το ηθικο ακμαιοτατο και θα σας γραψω αναλυτικα την τριτη που θα γυρισω στο γραφειο, μας ειπε το αφεντικο οτι δεν θα δουλεουμε δευτερα,τελευταια στιγμη και επρεπε να βγαλω δουλεια 2 ημερων!!!! σας φιλω ολες σας,σας ευχομαι ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ και οσες δουλεουν υπομονη, θα ειναι μια ησυχη ημερα την Δευτερα. αληθεια σας λεω θα μου λειψετε αυτες τις ημερες....α, και δεν μασαμε με τιποτα , ολα θα γινουν ενα ενα σιγα σιγα , μια μια μερα! ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ80

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!!!ΒΛΕΠΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΗΔΗ ΟΙ ΣΥΖΥΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ.ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ Ο ΓΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΗ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.ΝΑ ΕΧΑΝΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΑ!ΦΕΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΕΛΑΤΩΜΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ!ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΑΝΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΤΕ.....

----------


## etet_

πω, πω, ντρεπομαι μαρικακι τωρα μπηκα παλι , στα κλεφτα και ειδα το μαιλ σου.τι να πω ΚΑΛΗ δυναμη κοριτσι μου με τις εκλογες , ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα,χωρις αναποδιες και να βγει γρηγορα η μερα χωρις πολυ κουραση..... και οσες πανε για μπανιο ΚΑΛΕΣ ΒΟΥΤΙΕΣ αθηνουλα ναι σε νιωθω, καθε χρονο το σκεφτομαι πως θα μπω στην θαλασσα να μην με βλεπουνε κλπ κλπ, μεχρο που περσι συνειδητοποιησα οτι οκ, δεν θα πεθανουμε κιολας, η απολαυση της θαλασσας ειναι ολη δικη μας ! οχι οτι ειμαι πολυ κουλ , ειδικα και φετος που ειμαι 10 κιλα πιο πανω, αλλα δεν πρεπει να μας νοιαζει τι θα πουνε οι αλλοι , η πως θα μας στραβοκοιταξουνε η πως θα μας σχολιασουνε. η απολαυση της θαλασσας και του ηλιου ειναι ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ και χαρα ολων μας! Καλα μας μπανια λοιπον σας φιλω πεννυ τνκσ για την διαιτα, γλυκουλα ευχομαι να σαικαλυτερα, ιωαννα εννοειται καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και barb να σαι καλα, για τα καλα σου λογια και το οτι εισαι η ηθικη αυτουργος για τη νδημιουργια αυτου του διαλογου, dream,ζωη , ευχη ειστε καλα?? φιλαι

----------


## DX87

καλησπερα cysters!
και καλως ηρθατε στην παρεα μας νεες φιλες μας..
εγω εκανα ηδη 7 μπανακια!!
ευχαριστουμε penny για την 3η εβδομαδα..
εγω τα εκανα θαλασσα αυτη την εβδομαδα,ενω ξεκινησα καλα στην πορεια τα χαλασα..
ειχε γενεθλια μια φιλη και μας πηγε για φαγητο, ποτο και εχει και αδεια ο καλος μου και πηγαμε δυο φορες εξω και φαγαμε και παραγγειλαμε και κινεζικο το μεσημερι..
βαλτε και δυο παγωτα σε κατι απογευματινες βολτες..
για ολα αυτα λεω να μην ζυγιστω αυτη την εβδομαδα και παθω κανα σοκ και θα ξανακανω την δευτερη διαιτα της penny..

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Hello SYPER CYSTERS,γιατι super ειμαστε ολεs μαs,τι κανετε κοριτσια???βλεπω οτι εχουμε μπει στο ρυθμο ολεs,θετικα,και μ`αρεσει,pennoula συνεχιζειs το ``λειτουργημα``,σε ευχαριστουμε και για την 3 εβδομαδα,επισηs χαιρομαι που εχει ψαρονεφρη(αν και δεν μου αρεσει το ψαρι,χαχα πλακα κανω)λοιπον τελειο το κρεατακι γιατι μου ειχε λειψει,επισηs σε ευχαριστω που μου ειπεs οτι εχω ταλεντο,παντα αυτο περιμενα,αλλα στα μουσικα θεματα μιαs και γραφω στιχουs,και τραγουδαω ερασιτεχνικα βεβαια :-),marikaki προs το μελλον ευχομαι να γινω γοργονουλα,γιατι στο παρον ειμαι φαλαινουλα :-),και σε σενα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα,eyxoula,etet,dx78,alikaki,joanna, athinoula,φιλια πολλα σε ολεs ,καλα να περναμε.αααα ξεχασα να σαs πω,εκανα μια γλυκια αμαρτια,μην με μαλωσετε ομωs,γιατι οταν θα κανετε και εσειs εγω δεν θα φωναξω,χιχιεφαγα ενα κομματι μεσαιο γλυκο,κορμο σοκολατενιο και ηταν απιθανο,γιαμ,γιαμ. σσσσ μην με ακουσει η penny.....φιλια σε ολεs!!

----------


## pennyV

Ο αναμάρτητος θα φάει ΟΛΟ τον υπόλοιπο κορμό για τιμωρία!!  :Smile:  Γλυκούλα μου αφού είπαμε.. ένα γλυκό την εβδομάδα δεν σκότωσε ποτέ κανέναν! ʼσε που βοηθάει στην ψυχολογία όσο 2 ώρες ψυχανάλυση!! Τελικά όμως.. άλλες δηλώνουμε επίδοξες "γοργόνες" και μας έφαγε η dx στη στροφή! 7 μπάνια!! Εγώ ούτε το μικρό μου δαχτυλάκι δεν βούτηξα ακόμη.. και δεν προβλέπεται για κανένα μήνα ακόμη! Το καλύτερό μου γι αυτή την εποχή είναι ξαπλώστρα, ipod, βιβλίο, καφές (και ένας κούκλος να μου κάνει αέρα αλλά αυτά δεν τα λέμε φωναχτά) και φυσικά τον αντρούλη μου να κουβαλάει τσάντες, ομπρέλες, πετσέτες, κουβαδάκια,φτυαράκια,μπρατ σάκια,βαρκάκια και ότι άλλο απίθανο σκεφτεί να κουβαλήσει στην παραλία η κόρη μας! (Κατά βάθος όλα αυτά είναι ο λόγος που προτιμώ το βουνό) ΑΑΑ!! Και να μου βάζει και το αντηλιακό στην πλάτη.. "γιατί δεν φτάνω!!"
Φιλάκια σε όλες, να έχετε ένα καλό τριήμερο.. Μαρικάκι κουράγιο.. ούτε οι μισοί δεν θα ψηφίσουν οπότε θα έχει σχετική ησυχία το μαγαζί.. και θα τα πούμε την Τρίτη! Το ζύγισμα μετά από τριήμερο ΔΕΝ είναι υποχρεωτικό!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Κοριτσακια γεια σας!Γλυκουλα καλα εκανες και εφαγες το γλυκο και εγω τρελλαινομαι για κορμο!''Ενα=κανενα''.Ετσι λενε οι κινεζοι και ισχυει για ολα τα πραγματα.Πολυ σοφο.Απο εκει και περα ειναι που θελει προσοχη...Ασε που νομιζω πως ενα γλυκο την εβδομαδα χρειαζεται για να μη νιωθουμε στερηση,κτλ,κτλ.Ετετ και εγω ειμαι 7 παραπανω απο περυσι και οσο κι αν εχω πει να ειμαι χαλαρη δεν το καταφερνω,τεσπα,καλα τα λες..Καλα μπανακια λοιπον!Πενυ τη διατροφη τη βρισκω παααρα πολυ καλη,αν και εγω δεν μπορω να ακολουθησω συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα.Ποτε μου δεν τα εχω καταφερει,αδυνατον να πειθαρχησω...Πολλα φιλια σε ολες σας!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Καλησπερα αγαπημενεs μου CYSTERS,σαs ευχαριστω που δεν με κραξατε για το γλυκακι,καλε τι ωραια διατροφη ειναι αυτη που βρηκα,και τρωω και δεν πειναω,και γλυκακι τρωω,που εισασταν τοσα χρονια,μου λετε?εε?Η διαθεση σταθερα ανωδικη,το χαμογελο κολλημενο στα αυτια(χαχα),σαs ευχομαι καλο βολη,αν και αν ειχαμε δικο μαs κομμα,ΟΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΛΕΣ,θα ειχαμε μπει με πολλεs εδρεs, μεσ`τη βουλη.
Καλο τριημερο,καλο ψηφο,και για οσεs δεν ψηφισουν,καλο μπανακι.φιλακια......αs βαλω και ενα τραγουδακι,που τελευταια το ακουω στο αυτοκινητο,ανεβαζω το volume...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miGTk_xiq1U

----------


## joanna1974

καλησπερα κοριτσια!η μη πολυκυστικη φιλη σας μπηκε να δει τι κανετε αλλα μαλλον ειστε ολες παραλια!!τα λεμε απο αυριο ελπιζω ολες να περασατε καλα κ να ξεκουραστηκατε!!!

----------


## pennyV

Λοιπόν.. εκτός από τη Γιάννα που μάλλον δεν έφυγε καθόλου, μου φαίνεται πως είμαι η πρώτη που επέστρεψε! Ελπίζω να είσαι πολύ καλά μη πολυκυστική μας φίλη.. αν και κάπου "εδώ γύρω" πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι για -2 και βάλε και θέλω να δηλώσω περήφανη και πολύ χαρούμενη για σένα!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ!! 
Όσο για μένα.. περνάω για την ώρα δήθεν αδιάφορα δίπλα από τη ζυγαριά γιατί το σ/κ πήγαμε στη γιαγιά του συζύγου.. που από τη χαρά της που μας είδε έκατσε (στα 86 της χρόνια παρακαλώ) και ετοίμασε ένα απίστευτο Κυριακάτικο τραπέζι με πολύ κόπο και μεράκι, και μάλιστα δεν με άφησε να τη βοηθήσω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!! Πώς ήταν δυνατόν να μην δοκιμάσω έστω από αυτά που έφτιαξε;; Οπότε δεν θα σκάσω και πολύ, αύριο τα μαντάτα από τη ζυγαριά της διαιτολόγου και τα κεφάλια μέσα πάλι!  :Smile:  Τα ντολμαδάκια της γιαγιάς άξιζαν κάθε γραμμάριο που δεν θα χάσω αυτή την εβδομάδα!
ʼντε και να επιστρέφουμε σιγά σιγά.. μου λείψατε!!  :Smile:

----------


## esceden

Καλησπέρα και από εδώ σε όλες τις.. cysters! (το λέω καλά?)
έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με πολυκυστικές, κ υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έχανα τόσο δύσκολα κ έπαιρνα τόσο εύκολα. από τον γενάρη έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία με αντισυλληπτικά κ πλέον η ζυγαριά κινείται φυσιολογικά.. πολύ παίδεμα ρε κορίτσια όμως! κ λίγοι εκεί έξω είναι ενημερωμένοι..

----------


## joanna1974

κι εγω ειμαι ποοοοοολυ χαρουμενη πεννυ μου!!!!!σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια μου δινεις κουραγιο!!

----------


## Euxi

Καλησπεριζω!Joanna μπραβο για την απωλεια,ετσι να συνεχισεις!Εχασα και εγω κατι ψιλα,αλλα θελω κι αλλα.Πενυ τα ζηλεψα τα ντολμαδακια ετσι οπως τα περιεγραψες!Αυτες οι παρασπονδιες επιβαλλονται δεν αναβαλλονται!Φιλια σε ολες

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!! Esceden καλωσόρισες και από εδώ.. χαίρομαι πολύ όταν γινόμαστε περισσότερες! Από ότι διάβασα στην ιστορία σου είσαι τυχερή που ξεκίνησες έχοντας διάγνωση και παρτίδες με ενδοκρινολόγο από νωρίς! Η άγνοια που επικρατεί στο θέμα είναι τεράστια.. ειδικά στους διαιτολόγους! Όσο για τους ενδοκρινολόγους.. στη δική μου περίπτωση όπως φάνηκε μου είχαν συνταγογραφήσει τα σωστά φάρμακα, αλλά κανείς μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα δεν μου είχε αναλύσει το ΓΙΑΤΙ! Και τη σχέση του με τη διατροφή φυσικά! Το κακό με τις "φίρμες" (γιατρούς) είναι ότι απαξιούν να σου μιλήσουν με λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν πιστεύουν πως θα καταλάβεις! Με το που πήγα σε νεαρό, ορεξάτο και όχι βαριεστημένο γιατρό.. κατάλαβα τί στην ευχή μου γίνεται! Εκείνος μου είπε πρώτη φορά ότι οι πολυκυστικές είναι "το σύνδρομο των γυναικών που παχαίνουν με τον αέρα"! Αυτό εξηγεί πολλά, έτσι δεν είναι;
Ευχούλα τα ντολμαδάκια ήταν TO DIE FOR αλλά δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο γιατί νιώθω ήδη την έκκριση σιέλου (για να το πω και ευγενικά)  :Smile:  Ελπίζω να είσαι γερή, δυνατή και αισιόδοξη γιατί αν δεν είσαι θα βάλω τις φωνές!!!  :Smile: 
Joanna εύχομαι πολλές παρόμοιες αποδοτικές εβδομάδες και ακόμη καλύτερη διάθεση!!!

Φιλάκιααααα!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Καλημερα CYSTERS,μετα απο το τριημερο να μαι παλι εδω,μαζι σαs,να καλωσορισω την esceden,kαλη επιτυχια σε οτι και αν κανειs esceden,καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτα που νιωθειs,αν ανατρεξειs σε προσωπικα μου posts,θα καταλαβειs,διοτι και εγω θελω να αδυνατισω,οσο τιποτε αλλο,αλλα δυσκολευτικα τοοοσοοο πολυ,τωρα με την διατροφουλα,τηs πεννυ εχασα τα 2σχεδον πρωτα κιλα,και συνεχιζω δυναμικα,αποφασηστικα!Τα υπολοιπα κοριτσια μαs,τι κανουν ??marikaki,eyxoyla,dx78,joanna,alikaki,pennoyla,at hinoyla,barb2,δεν πιστευω να ξεχασα καποια??Σημερα λοιπον ημερα ζυγισματοs,xmm για μενα δεν ηταν και η καλυτερη εβδομαδα,αναμενoμενο ομωs διοτι,εχω καθυστερηση με την περιοδο μου,3 μερεs γαστρεντεριτιδα,εκανα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,λιγο τα φαρμακα,λιγο η καθυστερηση,οχι μονο δεν εδειξε απωλεια βαρουs,αλλα εδειξε οτι πηρα και 1 κιλο....Δεν το βαζω κατω ομωs,θα την κατεβασω την ρημαδα την ζυγαρια,oτι θελω εγω θα την κανω,οχι οτι θελει εκεινη,:-)Παμε δυνατα cysters,για βουτιτσεs,σαν γοργονουλεs και οχι σαν φαλαινουλεs!φιλιααα.

----------


## BARB2

αλλη μια ηδονοβλεψιας εδω. σας διαβαζω να δω πως τα πατε και ας μην εχω πολυκυστικες (τουλαχιστον οχι τωρα) και σας θαυμαζω. γλυκουλα, μην παρασυρεσαι. ολα μαζι σου δημιουργησαν το +1. εσυ συνεχισε την προσπαθεια σου και σιγουρα θα ανταμοιφθεις αργα ή γρηγορα

----------


## pennyV

Τελικά θα χαζέψουμε! Τι συντήρηση και κολοκύθια.. τι ντολμαδάκια... το φάγαμε ένα ακόμα κιλάκι! 87,4 σήμερα και επικρατεί συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία!  :Smile:  
Γλυκούλα μου τι κάνεις;; Ελπίζω να πέρασαν όλα τα στραβά της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας και η επόμενη να είναι καλύτερη! Πολύ μου αρέσει η δήλωση περί της ζυγαριάς! Σιγά μη μας κουμαντάρει τη ζωή! Το κιλό που πήρες το θεωρώ πλασματικό και προιόν κατακράτησης από τα χάπια οπότε θα χαθεί.. ΣΤΟ ΦΤΕΡΟ!!  :Smile:  Μην στεναχωριέσαι για τίποτα!!!
Μπαρμπ.. η κλειδαρότρυπα είναι θεσμός!! Δηλώνω ηδονοβλεψίας επίσης, κυρίως λόγω χρόνου μέχρι τώρα. Από δω και μετά που κάάάάάάθομαι όμως.. θα την ανοίγω την πόρτα να δίνω ένα παρόν σε περισσότερα στέκια! 

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλες σας!!

----------


## kiki_tsa

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
Διάβασα σχεδόν όλο το θέμα απο την αρχή και είχα καιρό να μπω.

Γνωρίζω οτι έχω πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια. Δεν πήρα ποτέ αντισυληπτικά και αυτό μετην συγκατάθεση 2 γυναικολόγων (γιατί άλλαξα πολή διαμονης|).
Ειχα διαβάσει διάφορα για τις πολυκυστικές αλλα το μόνο που είχα στο μυαλό μου είναι οτι η παχυσαρκία είναι ένα απο τα συμπτώματα, όπως και οι καθυστερήσεις.
Διάβασα πολύ χρήσιμα πράγματα που δεν ήξερα καθόλου και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είδα οτι κάνω πολλά λάθη στην διατροφή μου, και ούτε οι διαιτολόγοι που έχω πάει μου τα είχαν πει, αν και πάντα ενημέρωνα οτι έχω πολυκυστικές.

Βρίσκομαι σε περίοδο εξετάσεων αυτή τη στιγμή (ΑΣΕΠ.. μεταπτυχιακό), αλλα σε ένα μήνα τελειώνουν όλα κ το πρωτο πράγμα που θ κάνω μόλις πάω την Αθήνα είναι να επισκεφτώ ενδοκρινολόγο. Θα παρακολουθώ το θέμα και μάλλον θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σας, να μου συστήσετε κάποιον καλό γιατρό που ξέρετε, να μην χτυπάω πάλι πόρτες άσκοπα.

----------


## joanna1974

μπηκα να πω ενα γεια στα κοριτσακια μας!!!!!αυτα ειναι πεννουλα !!!!!!και να το γλενταμε και να χανουμε!!!!esceeden εμεις τα ειπαμε και σε αλλο τοπικ θα τα λεμε κι εδω!!ευχη σ ευχαριστω!καλες κατηφορες σε ολες μας!!!!

----------


## DX87

φιλες μου? εδω ειμαι και εγω.. 

αυτη η μιαμιση τελεταια εβδομαδα ηταν καταστροφικη.. εφαγα οτι στερηθηκα τοσο καιρο και ηπια μεσα σε αυτες τις δεκα περιπου μερες απο κοκτειλ, μπυρες, μιλκ σεικ μεχρι και αναψυκτικα.. η αληθεια ειναι πως το χαρηκα ομως.. εκανα κατι σαν διακοπες! (χωρις να παω στην ουσια διακοπες) ειχε αδεια ο καλος μου ηρθαν και κατι ξαδελφια απο εξωτερικο και ειπα να το ριξω εξω.. αποτελεσμα ολων αυτων? να παρω 2 ολοκληρα κιλα και 200 γραμμαρια..

τελος παντων απο αυριο τα κεφαλια μεσα.. αρχιζω δυναμικα και με ορεξη πολυ να μπω παλι στο προγραμμα μου.. αυτη την εβδομαδα θα δουλεψω σκληρα,εχω να χασω και αυτα που εβαλα οπως καταλαβαινετε.. 

glukoula μην αγχωνεσαι, εχει και χειροτερα οπως βλεπεις :-) 
σιγουρα ειναι υγρα και θα φυγουν αμεσως..

penny συντηρηση, ντολμαδακια και μειον ενα κιλο? μπραβοοοοοο!

καλως ηρθαν οι καινουριες cysters :-)

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Σαν να βλέπω ότι μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά! Και να καλοσωρίσω φυσικά την φρέσκια cyster!! Κικίτσα χαίρομαι που βρήκες καινούριες πληροφορίες και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα εδώ μέσα! Κάπως έτσι βρεθήκαμε όλοι εδώ αρχικά. Μειονεκτούμε λιγάκι σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που προσπαθούν να ελέγξουν το βάρος τους.. καθ'ότι έχουμε κάποιες "ειδικές ανάγκες" στη διατροφή.. αλλά η ενημέρωση σώζει!! 
DX το ρίξαμε έξω για τα καλά.. και χαίρομαι που το διασκέδασες τόσο!! Το σημαντικότερο είναι πως δεν σε έριξε η ζυγαριά, και αν αυτά τα δύο κιλά δεν προλάβουν να βγάλουν ρίζες.. θα τα ξεφορτωθείς γρήγορα! 
Γιάννα μου είσαι δικαιωματικά πλέον η guest star των cysters και πολύ καλά κάνεις και μας λες γεια.. μας αρέσει!!  :Smile: 
Η εβδομάδα είναι μικρότερη λόγω του τριημέρου.. αλλά πάλι προλαβαίνουμε να χάσουμε ένα αρνάκι!! ʼντε ας είναι και μικρό.. δεν έγινε τίποτα!!
Cysters, guest stars και ηδονοβλεψίες.. καλό βράδι!!

----------


## esceden

Πρίν πέσω για ύπνο είπα να σας ευχαριστήσω πολύ για το υπέροχο καλωσόρισμα!

κ να σας πω γουρλούδες! -1,100 σε 8 μέρες! βρε τι κάνει η θετική σκέψη! ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου δεν μου είχε κάνει ειδική αναφορά στις πολυκυστικές, αλλά αφού σας διάβασα είδα οτι ο άτιμος τα χε προσαρμόσει όλα με το σωστό τρόπο.. χωρίς να μου δώσει άλοθι για τυχόν αργές απώλειες (αν εκείνη την εποχή μου λεγε οτι ειμαι περιπτωσαρα, κ οτι χανω εκ φυσεως αργα κλπ ισως κ να τα παρατουσα..)

φιλακια πολλά πολλά κ καληνύχτες!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσουδια μου!!! Επεστρεψε και ο ασωτος υιος....
Λοιπον κοριτσια μου το Σαββατο ζυγιστηκα και ειχα χασει 1 κιλακι...αλλα οταν τα μυαλα παιρνουν αερα, εμεις παιρνουμε κιλο!!!! Το τριημερο ξεφυγα εντελως, εφαγα γλυκα, παγωτα,πιτσα, σουβλακι, φρεντο καφε με σιροπι....πολλα, παρα παρα πολλα!!! το ευχαριστηθηκα ομως, αλλα και η ζυγαρια μου με εδειξε +1 κιλο, σχετικα πολλυ λιγο με αυτα που εφαγα...
Εχω ξεκινησει ομως παλι ξανα δυναμικα την διατροφουλα μας και ελπιζω και αυτη την βδομαδα να με δειξει να αλλαζω δεκαδα!
Πενουλα μου πηρες φορα και χανεις κιλακια σταθερα βλεπω!!! Μπραβο σου κοριτσαρα!!! Γλυκουλινι ομοιοπαθουσες...αλλα εγω με αιτια, βλεπεις χλαπακιασα τα παντα... κουραγιο και αυτη την βδομαδα θα τα καταφερουμε...
Μπραβο και στην φιλεναδα μας την χωρις πολυκυστικες, Γιαννα μας τα πας υπεροχα και στον στοχο σου συντομα με το καλο!!!
DX87 το γλεντησαμε τελικα εμεις οι δυο, δεν πειραζει, αρκει που το χαρηκαμε, τωρα θα προχωρησουμε πιο δυναμικα στο στοχο μας!!!
esceden καλως ηρθες!!! Συγχαρτηρια κοριτσι μου για την μεχρι τωρα απωλεια σου!!!ειναι θεαματικη!!! δεν εχεις κανει καποια επεμβαση??? Μπραβο σου!!!!
kiki_tsa καλως ηρθες και καλη κατηφορα να εχεις κι εσυ!!!! Καλη επιτυχια με ΑΣΕΠ και Μεταπτυχιακο!
Φιλια σε ολες, ΔΥΝΑΜΗ και ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ χρειαζεται και θα τα ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ!!!!

----------


## esceden

marikaki καλημερούδια! θεαματική δεν την λές.. έγινε σε βάθος 2,5 ετών. το θετικό είναι ότι από γενάρη το χω δει πολύ ζεστά! όχι καμία εγχείρηση.. πείσμωσα κ μου υποσχέθηκα ότι θα τα κατάφερνα μόνη..

ένα κιλάκι καμιά φορα συγχωρείται.. το σίγουρο είναι ότι το ευχαριστήθηκες κ αυτό σου θα σου δωσει δύναμη για συγκέντρωση από δω κ μπρος!!

σ ευχαριστώ για τα κάλά σου λόγια, θα τα λέμε εδώ γύρω!!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

esceden εισαι on-line βλεπω,αν θελειs ελα στο chat room.

----------


## esceden

έγινε..

αν κ ειμαι στη δουλεια!! χιχιχιχ!

----------


## pennyV

Κοριτσάκια μου καλησπέρα!! Μπήκα να σας πω ένα απλό γεια, καθ'ότι σήμερα το παράκανα λίγο με το περπάτημα.. το μετέτρεψα για πρώτη φορά σε τρέξιμο δηλαδή, και σε συνδιασμό με τη ζέστη που είχε το απόγευμα.. ήρθα και τέντωσα! Κρατούσα ΚΑΙ βαράκια στα χέρια εν τω μεταξύ! (Που πας ρε Καραμήτρο;;; :Wink:  Ξάπλωσα κάτω και έναν συνάδελφο δρομέα που έτρεχε πίσω μου και τον μπουρδούκλωσα όταν άλλαξα κατεύθυνση απότομα.. σκηνές απείρου κάλους!! Καλά που δεν φάγαμε και ξύλο!Νομίζω ότι αύριο θα με πονάει ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ!! Παίρνω λοιπόν το πονεμένο μου κορμί και πάω για ύπνο!! Καλή μας ξεκούραση..

Καληνύχταααα!!  :Wink:

----------


## pennyV

πω πω ησυχία σήμερα!!! marikaki welcome back!! Ε αφού είπαμε.. τριήμερα, γιορτές και αργίες δεν πιάνουν! Χαλλλαρά! 
Μετά τη χθεσινή ήττα σήμερα έμαθα και κάτι δυσάρεστα και ψάχνω τη διάθεσή μου κοντά στο τρίτο υπόγειο.. αλλά αύριο είναι μια καινούρια μέρα.. Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά και να περνάτε ακόμα καλύτερα! 

smoooooch! (K)

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Kαλημερα καλεs μου,CYSTERS.....ευχομαι να ειστε ολεs καλα,αυτη την εβδομαδα μπηκα δυναμικα στο προγραμμα,αλλα η ψυχολογια μου ειναι λιγο ανσασερ,διοτι,δεν εχω αδιαθετιση ακομα,και εχω καθυστερηση 7 μερεs,ισωs η αλλαγη διατροφηs?αν και ετρωγα υγιεινα,απλα τωρα υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα που ακολουθω.Τελικα παιζει ρολο πολυυ η ψυχολογια,και μενα με εχουν πιασει τα υπαρξιακα μου!Ξερω ολεs θα το εχετε περασει,ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινετε,ομωs οχι δεν θα χασω ετσι απλα,τον τιτλο,μιαs και εγω ημουν εκεινη που ανεβαζα την ομαδα,και το μετεδιδα μαλιστα....οποτε ολοs αυτοs,o πεσιμισμοs ειναι προσωρινοs.Διαβαζω καθε μερα ολα τα ποστs σαs,απλα δεν εγραψα τιs προηγουμενεs ημερεs ,τουs λογουs ηδη τουs εγραψα.Παρολ`αυτα pennoyla τι κανειs??ελπιζω να εισαι καλα!οντωs ησυχια μετα το τριημερο,με την διατροφουλα πωs παs?συνεχιζειs την συντηρηση??να μαs ενημερωνειs,marikaki που εισαι και εσυ ευγενικο κοριτσακι?πωs τα παs?dx,athinoula,joanna guest star,barb2 ηδονοβλεψια?(χαχα),alikaki χαθηκεs!esceden εμειs τα ειπαμε στο chat, :Big Grin: ,τι κανειs??επισηs καλωσορισαν τα νεα κοριτσακια μαs,και επειδη,ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ......να ειστε με θετικη διαθεση παντα!φιλια σε ολεs,να εχετε μια πολυ καλη ημερα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα Cysters, guest stars και ηδονοβλεψίες!
Βλέπω εδώ υπάρχει πολλή ενεργή συμμετοχή και συμπαράσταση και πολύ το χαίρομαι!
Παίρνει ζωή το φόρουμ μας,παίρνουμε δύναμη κι εμείς πως δεν είμαστε μόνοι στο πρόβλημα μας...
Ξέρω μάλιστα πως μαζί σας ξεμυαλίστηκε το Μαρικάκι με την καρδιά αγκινάρα,αλλά και βρήκε παρηγοριά κι η γλυκούλα μας!
Αλλά επειδή λείπω καιρό και δεν έχω διαβάσει το τόπικ σας ακόμα(είστε και 8 σελίδες,ζωή να 'χετε!),έχω μία απορία:
τι είναι Cyster(s),ποιές είστε,ποιές είναι οι guest stars κι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ηδονοβλεψίες εκτός από το μπαρμπούνι;

----------


## joanna1974

καλημερα κοριτσαρες μου!σας ομιλει η guest star!!μην νομιζετε οτι σας ξεχασα αλλα 2 μερες τωρα το λαπτοπ μου στο σπιτι δεν μου ανοιγει ΜΟΝΟ αυτη την σελιδα και εχω παθει στερητικο η αμοιρη γυναικα που δεν μπορω να σας βλεπωωωωωωωωω!!!!ελπιζω το σκ να καταφερω να το διορθοσω!!!σας γραφω στα πεταχτα απο την δουλεια οχι τιποτε αλλο μην χασω και το αξιωμα της guest!! ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

----------


## tweetaki15

γεια σου joanna μου καλα κουραγια.........

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!! Τι μου κάνετε;; Θα μου επιτρέψετε να προσπαθήσω πρώτα να σηκώσω από τα πατώματα το Γλυκούλι μας γιατί δεν μπορώ να το "βλέπω" έτσι!!! Και θα το κάνω με ύφος, φρύδι σηκωμένο και μάτι γουρλωτό! (ΔΕΝ θέλετε να σας κοιτάξω έτσι.. πιστέψτε με!!)
Γιαααααα να σου πω γλυκούλα μου όνομα και πράγμα.. αν εσύ νομίζεις ότι θα ανεχτούμε εδώ μέσα το πιο αισιόδοξο κορίτσι να χαλιέται επειδή οι ορμόνες του αποφάσισαν να κάνουν πάρτυ.. πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν!!! Για σήκω γρήγορα.. τινάξου... ξεσκονίσου... και παρουσιάσου ήρεμη και αισιόδοξη γιατί άλλο που δεν θέλει η περίοδός σου να μαζέψει τα κουβαδάκια της και να φύγει σε άλλη παραλία μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα! Ακούς;;; ʼντε γιατί αααα... Και τώρα που τα είπα και ξεθύμανα.. κατέβασα και το φρύδι.. και λέω να σου στείλω δύο σβουριχτά, τσαχπίνικα φιλάκια και να σου θυμίσω πως το e-mail μου το έχεις, και τα υπαρξιακά είναι λιγότερο δυσβάσταχτα όταν τα μοιράζεσαι! Για ότι χρειάζεσαι.. ότι θέλεις.. ακόμα και χωρίς κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο.. γράψε μου!!! Θα περιμένω..

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα nadine!! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά.. και οι λόγοι που σε κράτησαν μακριά από δω να μην υφίστανται πια! Ήσουν η πρώτη που με καλωσόρισε όταν έγραψα πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ και χαίρομαι πολύ που τα λέμε πάλι. Για πάμε να σου λύσω τις απορίες μία μία  :Smile:  
"cysters" είναι το όνομα που δώσαμε στους εαυτούς μας, οι "τυχερούλες" που έχουμε το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών (cyst=κύστη). Είναι μία κατάσταση που σου δημιουργεί μεταξύ άλλων ένα ύπουλο μεταβολικό σύνδρομο την υπερινσουλιναιμία. Στην ουσία σε καθιστά διαβητική, σε πρώιμο στάδιο διαβήτη τύπου ΙΙ, που σημαίνει πως ότι κάνει κακό σε έναν διαβητικό.. σε μας μετατρέπεται κατευθείαν σε λίπος! Και είναι και ο λόγος που δεν χάνονται εύκολα τα κιλά, που έχουμε σώμα σε σχήμα μήλου (οι περισσότερες) και γενικά είναι μία κατάσταση.. βράσε όρυζα!! Η μεγάλη συμμετοχή και υποστήριξη που σωστά παρατηρείς.. έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός πως σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό οι διαιτολόγοι περισσότερο, οι γυναικολόγοι λίγο λιγότερο έχουν ΜΑΥΡΑ ΜΕΣΑΝΥΧΤΑ!! Εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι μ'αυτό από παιδί.. και όταν βρεις χρόνο να διαβάσεις το θέμα από την αρχή, θα πάρεις μια καλή γεύση!  :Smile:  Προσπαθούμε να βοηθηθούμε μεταξύ μας δηλαδή.. καθώς είμαστε άτομα με "ειδικές ανάγκες" στη διατροφή που δεν τις ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι.. ακόμη και οι ειδικοί του είδους! 
Guest star είναι η joanna1974 που αν και δεν είναι cyster είναι επίτιμο μέλος και θα εισηγηθώ να της αναθέσουμε να περνάει να ελέγχει το "κτίριο" όταν λείπουν όλοι.. γιατί έδωσε το καλό παράδειγμα το τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος και τώρα.. έμπλεξε!! 
Το μπαρμπούνι είναι δηλωμένος ηδονοβλεψίας.. ο μόνος που έχουμε δηλαδή.. αλλά όσο να πεις... ανοιχτή είναι η πόρτα, σίγουρα θα έχουμε και κρυφούς!! 
Όσο για το ποιες είμαστε.. τελικά είμαστε πολλές!! Εγώ πάντως είμαι η Πηνελόπη και είμαι καλά!!  :Smile:  Επειδή χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 2 επισκέψεις για να χαρακτηριστείς guest star.. ελπίζω να σε ξαναδούμε από τα μέρη μας!! Το βράδι θα περάσω να ανανεώσω τη συμμετοχή μου και στην ομάδα R καθώς συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη και τα μαγικά χαπάκια.. χωρίς προβλήματα (φτου φτου φτου)!  :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εννοείται πως θα με ξαναδείτε από τα μέρη σας!
Τώρα μπαίνω για το κουπόνι συμμετοχής Guest star
και την επόμενη φορά,που ελπίζω να σας έχω διαβάσει ολοκληρωτικά
θα μιλήσω κι επί της ουσίας!Αν δεν προλάβω σύντομα-επειδή είναι και 8 σελίδες-
μήπως βγαίνετε και σε cd ύπνωσης να το τρέξουμε λιγάκι το θέμα,τυχερά κορίτσια;
Κι επειδή είμαι και λίγο γλυφτράκι και θέλω ξεχωριστή θέση στην ομάδα σας,
σας βρήκα και λογότυπο χαρούμενο και λουλουδιαστό σαν κι εσάς(σλουρπ!σλουρπ!)

----------


## pennyV

marili... ο έρωτας και ο βήχας δεν κρύβονται! Αρκεί να δει κανείς τις πολλές καρδούλες και το πιάνει το υπονοούμενο!!  :Wink:  Μάλλον είσαι "βαρύ" περιστατικό!!

----------


## pennyV

Φυσικά!!! Είναι 24 3ωρα dvd που αν τα πάρεις όλα σου κάνουν και άλλα 12 δώρο!! Τα τελευταία 12 είναι η προσωπική μου ιστορία!  :Smile:  Αν αντέξεις.. κερδίζεις κουπόνι super guest star και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη 6 μηνών για να ξεπεράσεις το σοκ!!! Θέλουμε να μοιραζόμαστε την "τύχη" μας με τον κόσμο!!  :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εκτός αν προτιμάτε κάτι πιο κλασσικό και πολύτιμο,
καθώς ο χρυσός μας φέρνει πιο κοντά και εξάλλου 
τα τυχερά κορίτσια είναι και χρυσά κορίτσια ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## pennyV

Λοιπόόόόόν.. μετά και την δεύτερη επίσκεψη νομίζω μιλάω εκ μέρους όλων αν σε ανακυρήξω επισήμως guest star και χορηγό του λογότυπου "c". Επειδή το επίσημο κλειδί το έχω τάξει στη Γιάννα.. εσύ θα βρίσκεις το άλλο (το κρυφό ντεεε) κάτω από το πατάκι για να μπαίνεις όποτε θέλεις και να λέμε τα επί της ουσίας και μη!! Για μια μικρή συνδρομή που έχουμε θα σε ενημερώσουν στην έξοδο!!  :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γουάτ?
guest star και συνδρομή δεν συνάδει!
Μη σου πω πως τους πληρώνουνε για να κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους,
τους χαρίζουν τουαλέτες και κοσμήματα και τους παρακαλάνε κι από πάνω!
Μην κάνεις πως δεν ξέρεις από P.R. Σε τα μας τουλάχιστον αυτά δεν περνάνε!

Υ.Γ. Κι επειδή μου ανέβασες λίγο την πίεση,σου δηλώνω πως μόλις αποφάσισα 
πως η τουαλέτα που θα ράψω στον Οscar de la Renta θα είναι μάξι και πλυσέ!
Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσα χιλιόμετρα υφάσματος θα χρειαστούν και κατ'επέκταση πόσο θα σου κοστίσει!
Για τα κοσμήτατα θα σου πω άλλη φορά γιατί δεν ξέρω αν έχεις εύκαιρο κανένα υπογλώσσιο...
Φιλάκιααααααααα

----------


## pennyV

Επειδή με τον Oscar έχω κάτι ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς.. δεν μας χαλάει να πάμε μαζί να ραφτούμε!! Εσύ θα παραιτηθείς των δικαιωμάτων σου σε κοσμήματα και γω θα του κάνω δώρο το υπογλώσσιο μόλις δει το αθροισματάκι!! OMERTA!! 

P.S. γελάω ακόμα!! Φιλιάάά!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Καλησπερα στιs υπεροχεs,αξιοθαυμαστεs CYSTERS,επισηs επειδη βλεπω ολο και περισσοτερεs επισκεψειs και απο αλλα αξιοθαυμαστα κοριτσακια απο αλλα τοπικ,να καλησπερισω και αυτα,καλωσορισαν ολεs οι καινουργιεs,και μιαs και ακουσα για υφασματα και μοδιστρουs,κρατιστε κανα-δυο τοπια παραπανω και για μενα,να ντυθω επισημα την ημερα που θα αποχερετω,τον παλιο κακο ευατο μου,που θα αποχερετω ολα αυτα τα κιλα,και θα τουs ευχηθω στον αγυριστο,οπωs λεει και ``φιλτατοs``νοτηs!Επισηs πηρε το ματι μου κατι για guest stars και ηδονοβλεψειεs ευπροσδεκτoι, και με ανοιχτεs αγγαλεs να καλωσορισω επαξια το ατομο που εγραψε και γραφει ιστορια στο φορουμ,φυσικα την NANTINE,για την αγαπημενη μου pennyv ανταπoδειδω τα σφουριχτα φιλια,μετα το κατσαδιασμα που εφαγα...χαχα,και να πω ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΟ,ευχαριστω που με περιμενει το ε-μαιλ τηs,για να απαλυνω τον πονο μου,γραφωνταs τα ``υπαρξιακα μου``,που τωρα τελευταια μου χτυπουν την πορτα μερα,νυχτα.Οσο για το marikaki,με την καρδια αγκιναρα που ακουσα απο καποια,τι κανει το κοριτσι μαs?ευχομαι να εισαι για μπανακια,βουτιτσεs γιατι και οι φαλαινουλεs εχουν ψυχη κυριεs μου,οχι μονο οι γοργονιτσεs,αλλα που θα μου παει το ηλιοκαμενο,σοκολατενιο καμπυλοτο σωμα μου,ωs νοητικη αποικονηση ειναι ετοιμο,η υλοποιηση του στοχου ευχομαι πριν την δευτερα παρουσια,κατα τα αλλα φιλια σε οοολεεεs τιs stars,γιατι με την προσπαθεια που κανουμε,ειμαστε STARS,kai super stars,μπορω να πω!
καποια κειμενακια στον επιλογο,θα βοηθουσαν,αρκει να μην μενουμε μονο στα λογια!!

1)Η ικανοτητα να απολαμβανουμε την καθε στιγμη.
2)Η απωλεια ενδιαφεροντοs να κρινουμε τουs αλλουs.
3)Η απωλεια ενδιαφεροντοs να ερμηνευουμε τιs πραξειs των αλλων.
4)Η απωλεια τηs ικανοτηταs να αγωνιουμε.
5)Συχνα ξεσπασματα χαμογελου.
6)Συχνα εκπληκτικα περιστατικα αξιολογησηs.
7)Η απωλεια να συγκρουομαστε με τουs αλλουs.
και τελοs Μια αυξημενη δεκτικοτητα στην αγαπη που προσφερουν οι αλλοι,καθωs και μια ασυγκρατητη παρορμηση να την προσφερουμε εμειs.
ολα αυτα ειναι σημαδια ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΙΡΗΝΗΣ,που βοηθανε στην ψυχολογια μαs,ακομα και στο να ειμαστε ηρεμοι,να κανουμε την διατροφουλα μαs σωστα!Διοτι τα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ.......φιλακια!

----------


## pennyV

Γλυκούλα μου ήρθες!! Ελπίζω το ασανσέρ της διάθεσης να άραξε στο ρετιρέ.. γιατί οι e- απειλές εκφράζονται μία φορά! Μετά ακολουθεί e-μαστίγωμα και τιμωρία να γράψεις στο πρόχειρο 234 φορές τη φράση "Δεν θα ξαναπέσω ποτέ ψυχολογικά λόγω των κιλών"! Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η νοητική απεικόνιση του "ηλιοκαμένου, σοκολατένιου καμπυλωτού" κορμιού σου.. στείλε μου και μένα το νοητικό απεικονιστή σου μήπως και δούμε και κανέναν ηλιοκαμένο, σοκολατένιο, καμπυλωτό κοιλιακό εν όψη παραλίας.. που δεν το βλέπω ούτε καν σε επιστημονική φαντασία επιπέδου star wars! 
Λοιπόν.. πάω τώρα να κάνω γιόγκα (δεν πιστεύω να γέλασε κανείς!) Αυτό είναι ένα dvd που λέγεται yoga hands και είναι με βάρη στα χέρια. Αν δεν δώσω σημεία ζωής μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα.. στείλτε το ΕΚΑΒ, πάρτε τηλ. αστυνομία, πυροσβεστική, γιατί ή που θα έχω δεθεί κόμπο και δεν θα μπορώ να σηκωθώ, ή που θα έχω φάει το βαράκι στο κεφάλι ενώ προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω στο ένα πόδι, γέρνοντας μπροστά με τα χέρια ανοιχτά σε στάση "αεροπλανάκι"! Ρε τι τραβάμε και μεις οι χορεύτριες!! cyaaaaaa!!

----------


## pennyV

ΟΚ ζω! Απλά ενημερώνω! Εκείνο με τα χέρια καλό ήταν! Το άλλο με τους κοιλιακούς τι το θελα; Θα το μετανιώσω πικρά αύριο το ξέρω! Η γλυκούλα με το νοητικό απεικονιστή φταίει για όλα!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

xaxa,ωστε ετσι βρουτε!Επειδη εσυ θελειs να μου γινειs κομανετση ξαφνικα,φταιει η γλυκουλα,αν εχετε τετοιεs φιλεs,τι τουs θελουμε τουs εχθρουs??Ασε οτι διαβαζωνταs το παραπανω ποστ σου,ετρεξα να κανω γυμναστικη,απο ενα dvd που εχει μεσα στα δημητριακα.Εμ δεν κοντευα να μεινω,η καημενη?ειπαμε να αδυνατισουμε,να φτιαξουμε κοιλιακουs φετεs,οχι ομωs με λουμπακο,και δημιουργωντα αυχενικο συνδρομο.Φυσικα στο 10λεπτο σταματησα,και πολυ ηταν.....ειχε πολυ κουνημα,μουσικη,γυμναστικη ,εστριβε ο λαιμοs,τα χερια κομποs,τα ποδια στο πολυφωτο,ενα πραγμα,μπερδεμα.ααχ οταν θα αδυνατισω,ολα αυτα θα τα θυμαμαι και θα γελαω....Μολιs ειπια το γαλατακι μου,κρυο,θα σερφαρω λιγο ακομα,και παω για νανι!Αυριο παλι.............φιλακιαααα!bye-bye

----------


## pennyV

έτσι σε θέλω.. αν και το "πόδια στο πολύφωτο" είναι πολύ έξαλλο! Μόνο σου γυμνάζεσαι άραγε.. ή έχουμε και βοηθό; :P 
Και γω είμαι κομμάτια.. χαζεύω λίγο ακόμη και πάω να πέσω! Αν το θες το δικό μου το διεστραμμένο dvd με τους κοιλιακούς.. εγώ πολύ ευχαρίστως να στο στείλω! Για να τραβάμε κουπί μαζί!!  :Smile:  Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται!! Καλή ξεκούραση γλυκούλα μου

----------


## maraki172

Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει μέθοδος να κοιτάξουμε μόνοι μας αν έχουμε πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες; Πχ εγώ είχα μία κύστη που δεν ξέρω αν την έχω ακόμη, ο γιατρός δηλαδή ο γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει ότι έφυγε, αλλά εγώ την ξαναβρήκα. Είναι πχ κατσαρές οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες; Και που είναι; Αλλιώς τι εξέταση πρέπει να κάνουμε; Thanks!

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by maraki172_
> Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει μέθοδος να κοιτάξουμε μόνοι μας αν έχουμε πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες;


Πως το εννοείς αυτό Μαράκι μου; ο γιατρός μας τις βλέπει με υπέρηχο




> _Originally posted by maraki172_
> ο γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει ότι έφυγε, αλλά εγώ την ξαναβρήκα


Με τρομάζεις! Πως;;




> _Originally posted by maraki172_
> Είναι πχ κατσαρές οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες;


Μαράκι σίγουρα μιλάμε για το ίδιο θέμα; Πάλι με τρομάζεις!




> _Originally posted by maraki172_Και που είναι;


Αν εννοείς τις ωοθήκες.. βρίσκονται δεξιά και αριστερά της μήτρας.. χαμηλά στην κοιλιά! Ελπίζω να κατάλαβα σωστά! 




> _Originally posted by maraki172_Αλλιώς τι εξέταση πρέπει να κάνουμε;


Αυτό είναι εύκολο! Πρέπει να πας περίπου στα μισά του κύκλου σου στο γυναικολόγο σου και να κάνεις υπερηχογράφημα ωοθηκών. Τις περισσότερες φορές φαίνεται από εκεί.. και αν δεν είναι σίγουρος ο γιατρός σου δίνει και αιματολογικές/ορμονικές εξετάσεις. Ελπίζω να σε διαφώτισα λίγο.. συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις που σου έκανα, αν θέλεις διευκρίνησέ μου τι ακριβώς εννοείς για να μπορέσω να σου τα εξηγήσω καλύτερα.

----------


## maraki172

Α, έλα βρε, εννοούσα ότι έχω κύστη και αν έχει υφή κατσαρή, ώστε να ξέρω αν έχω εγώ. Γιατί εγώ είχα μία κύστη και μερικές φορές που την έπιανα, ήταν κατσαρή. Ο γιατρός είχε δει ότι είχα και μετά ότι μου έφυγε, αλλά εγώ την έπιανα πιο μετά. Δεν εννοώ οι ωοθήκες που είναι, αλλά οι κύστεις. Εκτός και αν δεν έχει να κάνει με κύστεις, και είπα κοτσάνα. Έχω κάνει ορμονολογικές εξετάσεις, ειδικές για έναν άλλο λόγο, αν μπορώ να χάσω κιλά, μάλλον είναι άλλες ε; Γιατί βιάζομαι να μάθω.. Επίσης έχω κάνει υπέρηχο, και μου είπαν πάλι όλα καλά. Δεν ξέρω, αλλά παίζει να έχω, γιατί δεν χάνω εύκολα κιλά..

----------


## pennyV

Κάτσε μισό λεπτό γιατί πάλι δεν κατάλαβα. Εσύ έχεις/είχες κύστη με υφή κατσαρή; Και την έπιανες κιόλας; Πού την είχες αυτήν την κύστη; Όταν λέμε ότι οι ωοθήκες μας είναι πολυκυστικές εννοούμε πως στον υπέρηχο φαίνονται όχι ομοιογενείς αλλά σαν χωρισμένες σε τμήματα. Είναι η δομή της ωοθήκης τέτοια.. και δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις δια της αφής. Οι εξετάσεις που κάνεις για να δεις αν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα είναι ειδικές και βασίζονται στις τιμές κάποιων ορμονών σε σχέση με τον κύκλο σου. Αν διαβάσεις το θέμα από την αρχή, θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που πρέπει να συνυπάρχουν για να σε προβληματίσουν και να πας να το ψάξεις. Αν είναι μόνο το θέμα των κιλών.. μπορεί να είναι πολλοί άλλοι λόγοι, όπως πχ θυροειδής, διαβήτης και άλλα.

----------


## maraki172

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Κάτσε μισό λεπτό γιατί πάλι δεν κατάλαβα. Εσύ έχεις/είχες κύστη με υφή κατσαρή; Και την έπιανες κιόλας; Πού την είχες αυτήν την κύστη; Όταν λέμε ότι οι ωοθήκες μας είναι πολυκυστικές εννοούμε πως στον υπέρηχο φαίνονται όχι ομοιογενείς αλλά σαν χωρισμένες σε τμήματα. Είναι η δομή της ωοθήκης τέτοια.. και δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις δια της αφής. Οι εξετάσεις που κάνεις για να δεις αν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα είναι ειδικές και βασίζονται στις τιμές κάποιων ορμονών σε σχέση με τον κύκλο σου. Αν διαβάσεις το θέμα από την αρχή, θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που πρέπει να συνυπάρχουν για να σε προβληματίσουν και να πας να το ψάξεις. Αν είναι μόνο το θέμα των κιλών.. μπορεί να είναι πολλοί άλλοι λόγοι, όπως πχ θυροειδής, διαβήτης και άλλα.


Βασικά αυτό που είχα εγώ είναι κύστη οπότε είναι άσχετο. Βασικά για θυροειδή ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να τον βρεις, μίας κοπέλας της είχε πάρει 5 χρόνια για να τον βρει. Πρέπει να κάνω μία ειδική εξέταση, ελπίζω να μου την γράψει ο γιατρός που έχω κλείσει ραντεβού. Επίσης, έχω αυξημένη προλακτίνη, που μπορεί να συνυπάρχει με τις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες το διάβασα. Διάβασα επίσης ότι τις εξετάσεις αυτές μπορεί να τις γράψει ενδοκρινολόγος, είναι αλήθεια; Για τις αιματολογικές λέω. Thanks!

----------


## pennyV

Ναι, η προλακτίνη συνυπάρχει με τις πολυκυστικές και δημιουργεί κι αυτή αρκετά προβλήματα.. αλλά αντιμετωπίζεται με φάρμακα νομίζω. Ο ενδοκρινολόγος είναι ο απόλυτα αρμόδιος να σε καθοδηγήσει αφού δει πρώτα τις εξετάσεις σου. Ο θυροειδής ναι.. συμφωνώ.. μπορεί να "κρύβεται" αρκετό καιρό και θέλει επίσης εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις.
Αυτή είναι μία πολυκυστική ωοθήκη. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα τέτοιο μαύρο "μπαλάκι" (ωάριο) αλλά έχει πολλά γιατί αποτελείται από πολλά μικρά τμήματα

----------


## pennyV

Και άλλη μία

----------


## maraki172

ʼστα και η προλακτίνη ευθύνεται για το ότι δεν μπορώ να χάσω κιλά, μη σου πω ότι προκαλεί τις πολυκυστικές ή το θυροειδή. Μπράβο, όμως, που τα ξέρεις όλα αυτά; Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα, υπάρχει φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή όχι; Λες ότι δίνουν την ίδια με τους διαβητικούς. Σε περίπτωση που έχω, άραγε θα μου δώσει τέτοια φάρμακα ο γιατρός; Για να δούμε..
Ευτυχώς που το ανέφερες πάντως, και βρήκα αυτό το site έγκαιρα, γιατί έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με τον ενδοκρινολόγο και θέλω να τελειώνω, να μπορώ να ρυθμίσω ότι πρέπει, ώστε να αρχίσω να χάνω κιλά..  :Frown: 
Πωπω, πως είναι έτσι;

----------


## pennyV

Τις πολυκυστικές δεν ξέρει κανείς τι τις προκαλεί.. είναι γνωστό ότι μάλλον η κληρονομικότητα ευθύνεται.. και μπορεί να το έχεις και να μην σε ενοχλήσει ποτέ.. ή να σου κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι! Τα ξέρω όλα αυτά γιατί το έχω και μου κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι από πολύ μικρή, οπότε έχω διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει πάνω στο θέμα! Όσο για τα φάρμακα.. ανάλογα ποιος τομέας του συνδρόμου σε ενοχλεί, παίρνεις και τα αντίστοιχα φάρμακα. Αν θες να κάνεις παιδί, δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει αντισυλληπτικά! Σε πιάνει από άλλη πλευρά! Αλλιώς τα αντισυλληπτικά δεν τα γλυτώνεις! Είναι αρκετά ζόρικο.. και θέλει καλό και διαβασμένο γιατρό! Εύχομαι να βρεις την άκρη γρήγορα  :Smile:

----------


## maraki172

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Τις πολυκυστικές δεν ξέρει κανείς τι τις προκαλεί.. είναι γνωστό ότι μάλλον η κληρονομικότητα ευθύνεται.. και μπορεί να το έχεις και να μην σε ενοχλήσει ποτέ.. ή να σου κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι! Τα ξέρω όλα αυτά γιατί το έχω και μου κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι από πολύ μικρή, οπότε έχω διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει πάνω στο θέμα! Όσο για τα φάρμακα.. ανάλογα ποιος τομέας του συνδρόμου σε ενοχλεί, παίρνεις και τα αντίστοιχα φάρμακα. Αν θες να κάνεις παιδί, δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει αντισυλληπτικά! Σε πιάνει από άλλη πλευρά! Αλλιώς τα αντισυλληπτικά δεν τα γλυτώνεις! Είναι αρκετά ζόρικο.. και θέλει καλό και διαβασμένο γιατρό! Εύχομαι να βρεις την άκρη γρήγορα


Εγώ που ενδιαφέρομαι δηλαδή για την παχυσαρκία, θα μου δώσει ο γιατρός φάρμακα για το ζάχαρο; Έχεις U2U

----------


## pennyV

Το u2u το διάβασα αλλά για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω! Δεν στέλνει!  :Frown: 
Κοίτα.. ΑΝ διαπιστωθεί πως όντως έχεις πολυκυστικές.. ο γιατρός θα κρίνει τι πρέπει να σου δώσει! Μπορεί να σου πει πως απλά έχεις αργό μεταβολισμό και όχι κύστες! Και για να σου δώσει φάρμακα για το ζάχαρο πρέπει να κάνεις κι άλλες εξετάσεις! Σε βλέπω λίγο βιαστική και θα αγχωθεις! Το άγχος είναι ότι χειρότερο! Έχε υπομονή και κράτα σημειώσεις από ότι σου λένε οι γιατροί σου για να μπορείς μετά να τα ερευνάς με την ησυχία σου!  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Μάλλον έχεις u2u! Αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να έφυγε

----------


## maraki172

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Το u2u το διάβασα αλλά για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω! Δεν στέλνει! 
> Κοίτα.. ΑΝ διαπιστωθεί πως όντως έχεις πολυκυστικές.. ο γιατρός θα κρίνει τι πρέπει να σου δώσει! Μπορεί να σου πει πως απλά έχεις αργό μεταβολισμό και όχι κύστες! Και για να σου δώσει φάρμακα για το ζάχαρο πρέπει να κάνεις κι άλλες εξετάσεις! Σε βλέπω λίγο βιαστική και θα αγχωθεις! Το άγχος είναι ότι χειρότερο! Έχε υπομονή και κράτα σημειώσεις από ότι σου λένε οι γιατροί σου για να μπορείς μετά να τα ερευνάς με την ησυχία σου!


Οκ, thanks!

----------


## pennyV

Παρακαλώ δεν κάνει τίποτα! Να μας ενημερώνεις για την πορεία.. και να είσαι ψύχραιμη και ενημερωμένη!  :Smile:

----------


## maraki172

Βασικά δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που είπες για τις κύστες. Εννοείς πολυκυστικές;; Ή μπορεί να μου πει ο γιατρός ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα ενώ έχω;;

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα Μαράκι. Ναι, εννοώ τις πολυκυστικές. Όσο για το δεύτερο που με ρωτάς, αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου το εγγυηθεί. Ότι δηλαδή ο γιατρός που επιλέγεις θα εντοπίσει αμέσως το πρόβλημα. Πόσες φορές έχουμε πάει όλοι μας σε δεύτερο γιατρό γιατί ο πρώτος δεν κατάλαβε τι έχουμε; Ανακαιφαλαιώνω για να μην σε μπερδεύω. 

- Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να εξακριβώσει ο γιατρός την ύπαρξη ή όχι πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών.

- ΑΝ διαπιστωθεί η ύπαρξή τους, μετά θα δείτε για το σύνδρομο που είναι αυτό που προκαλεί όλα τα προβλήματα. Απλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες αλλά να μην έχεις εκδηλώσει το σύνδρομο, κάτι που είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο αφού οι περισσότερες γυναίκες στον υπέρηχο εμφανίζουν κάποιες κύστες στις ωοθήκες. Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις το σύνδρομο και οι ορμόνες σου είναι φυσιολογικές, τότε φαντάζομαι ψάχνετε τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει για το πρόβλημά σου, έχοντας αποκλείσει το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών.

- ΑΝ υπάρχει το σύνδρομο ΤΟΤΕ ο γιατρός θα αποφασίσει τι αγωγή θα σου δώσει. Για να καταλάβεις, η αγωγή διαφέρει ανάλογα με τη φάση ζωής στην οποία βρίσκεσαι. Αν σε ενοχλεί η τριχοφυία και η ακμή σου δίνει αγωγή Α, για το βάρος (μετά από εξετάσεις) αγωγή Β, αν προσπαθείς για παιδί.. εκεί περνάει πρώτα από το βάρος γιατί αυτά τα δύο εξαρτώνται.. και μετά προχωράει σε αγωγή Γ. 

Μη με ρωτήσεις για ονόματα φαρμάκων, δεν είναι σωστό εφ'όσον δεν είμαστε γιατροί να τα αναφέρουμε αυτά.. εγώ απλά σε ενημερώνω για τη διαδικασία, για να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις δηλαδή. Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα κάπως..

----------


## maraki172

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Καλημέρα Μαράκι. Ναι, εννοώ τις πολυκυστικές. Όσο για το δεύτερο που με ρωτάς, αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου το εγγυηθεί. Ότι δηλαδή ο γιατρός που επιλέγεις θα εντοπίσει αμέσως το πρόβλημα. Πόσες φορές έχουμε πάει όλοι μας σε δεύτερο γιατρό γιατί ο πρώτος δεν κατάλαβε τι έχουμε; Ανακαιφαλαιώνω για να μην σε μπερδεύω. 
> 
> - Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να εξακριβώσει ο γιατρός την ύπαρξη ή όχι πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών.
> 
> - ΑΝ διαπιστωθεί η ύπαρξή τους, μετά θα δείτε για το σύνδρομο που είναι αυτό που προκαλεί όλα τα προβλήματα. Απλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες αλλά να μην έχεις εκδηλώσει το σύνδρομο, κάτι που είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο αφού οι περισσότερες γυναίκες στον υπέρηχο εμφανίζουν κάποιες κύστες στις ωοθήκες. Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις το σύνδρομο και οι ορμόνες σου είναι φυσιολογικές, τότε φαντάζομαι ψάχνετε τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει για το πρόβλημά σου, έχοντας αποκλείσει το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών.
> 
> - ΑΝ υπάρχει το σύνδρομο ΤΟΤΕ ο γιατρός θα αποφασίσει τι αγωγή θα σου δώσει. Για να καταλάβεις, η αγωγή διαφέρει ανάλογα με τη φάση ζωής στην οποία βρίσκεσαι. Αν σε ενοχλεί η τριχοφυία και η ακμή σου δίνει αγωγή Α, για το βάρος (μετά από εξετάσεις) αγωγή Β, αν προσπαθείς για παιδί.. εκεί περνάει πρώτα από το βάρος γιατί αυτά τα δύο εξαρτώνται.. και μετά προχωράει σε αγωγή Γ. 
> 
> Μη με ρωτήσεις για ονόματα φαρμάκων, δεν είναι σωστό εφ'όσον δεν είμαστε γιατροί να τα αναφέρουμε αυτά.. εγώ απλά σε ενημερώνω για τη διαδικασία, για να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις δηλαδή. Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα κάπως..


Thanks..ʼρα πρέπει να κάνω εξετάσεις και υπέρηχο και ορμονολογικές για να δω αν έχω. Υπάρχουν κάποιες εξετάσεις ειδικές να κάνω; Αν δεν μου βρουν τίποτα με αυτές; Όπως πχ με το θυροειδή, δεν φτάνει ο υπέρηχος και οι αιματολογικές, πρέπει να κάνεις και αντισώματα :/ Σόρυ, το ξέρω ότι σε ζάλισα, αλλά θέλω κι εγώ να μάθω  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Μαράκι δεν με ζάλισες καθόλου.. απλά ακούγεσαι πολύ αγχωμένη και θα στο ξαναθυμίσω ότι το άγχος δεν είναι καθόλου καλός σύμβουλος! Όσο γι αυτό που με ρωτάς, είναι θέμα γιατρού.. εγώ μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω. Ο θυροειδής και οι ωοθήκες είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.. και μπορεί μεν ο θυροειδής να λειτουργεί προβληματικά στο παρασκήνιο και να δίνει καλές τιμές στις εξετάσεις μέχρι ένα σημείο.. αλλά όπως λες και συ, κάνεις έναν έλεγχο στα αντισώματα και σου δίνει ενδείξεις. 
Με τις ωοθήκες συμβαίνει το εξής: Επειδή η γυναίκες όχι απλά έχουμε ορμόνες αλλά ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ορμόνες.. ο γιατρός βλέποντας τις τιμές στις εξετάσεις σου μπορεί χωρίς καν να σε ρωτήσει να υπολογίσει με σχετική ακρίβεια σε ποια μέρα του κύκλου σου βρίσκεσαι. Απλοποιημένο αυτό σημαίνει πως αν οι τιμές συμπίπτουν με την πραγματικότητα.. μάλλον είσαι οκ! Αν όμως υπάρχει απόκλιση, τότε δείχνει πρόβλημα. 
Για να καταλάβεις, γύρω στο Πάσχα που έκανα τις τελευταίες μου εξετάσεις.. ενώ ήμουν στην 19η μέρα του κύκλου.. οι εξετάσεις μου έδειχναν πως δεν είχε γίνει καθόλου ωορρηξία. Σημάδι πως οι κύστες εμπόδισαν για άλλη μία φορά την ομαλή εξέλιξη του κύκλου. Η δουλειά του ενδοκρινολόγου είναι ακριβώς αυτή.. οπότε μη φοβάσαι.. αν υπάρχει κάτι θα το βρείτε! 
Εσύ κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις.. για να μπορείς να συνεργαστείς καλά με το γιατρό και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους!

----------


## maraki172

Ok, thanks again :/  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

You're very welcome  :Smile:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Γεια σαs CYSTERS,καλη εβδομαδα σε ολεs σαs!Σημερα ημερα ζυγισματοs και μετρησεων,κανω μεγαλη προσπαθεια να μην πεσω ψυχολογικα,αλλα δυστηχωs δεν τα καταφερνω.Δεν γκρινιαζω για οσουs δεν γνωριζουν το ιστορικο μου,ουτε μια ειμαι super αισιοδοξη,και μετα απο λιγεs μερεs γινομαι απαισιοδοξη.Με βαση το αποτελεσμα οσο και ανετη να προσπαθω να ειμαι,και θετικη γιατι γενικοτερα ειμαι στην ζωη μου ετσι θετικη και καλοπροαιρετη,μετα απο το γολγοθα αυτο,εχει γινει αυτοσκοποs μου τα κιλα μου,και πρεπει(λογω προβληματοs υγειαs)και επισηs,το θελω παρααα πολυ, να χασω κιλα οπωσδηποτε.Ειπα τελοs μεχρι εδω παρατησα εμενα,μεχρι εδω τα λαθη,κτλ,Μπηκα στο προγραμμα διατροφηs,οχι τωρα, απο το γενναρη ενεργα,πριν το γενναρη προετοιμαζομουν,κοβωνταs λιπαρα,αναψυκτικα,βουτυρα κτλ.εχουμε ιουνιο μηνα,με διατροφη απο το γενναρη,και με μετρια γυμναστικη,10 ατομα να βαζαμε με τα κιλα μου, θα ειχαν χασει αυτεs με καλο μεταβολισμο τουλαχιστον 35 κιλα και αλλεs με πολυ δυσκολο μεταβολισμο ,θα ειχαν χασει 20-25 κιλα.Αυτο που με θλιβη και με πλειγωνει ειναι,που καποιοι μου λενε αποκλειετε κατι τρωs κρυφα,γιατι ολα τα ατομα με τα οποια συναναστρεφομαι δεν πιστευουν πωs ειμαι,τοσα κιλα,αφου οταν βγουμε εξω παντα μα παντα δεν θα αδειασω το πιατο μου,και για μεριδεs εστιατοριου μιλλαμε.Το δευτερο που με θυμωνει αφανταστα ειναι το υφοs του γιατρου,και τα λογια του,τα οποια με αφησαν αφωνη,οταν τον ρωτησα γιατρε τι εχετε να πειτε για την περιπτωση μου,και η απαντηση με εμφαση,απο την πλευρα του,να βαλουμε ενα δαχτυλιδακι,δεν μπορω να σου πω τιποτε αλλο.Επισηs με ανελαβε διαιτολογοs,καταγραφωνταs το ιστορικο μου,μου εδωσε την αντιστοιχη διατροφη,οταν τηs εξιγησα οτι χανω δυσκολα,λογω πολυκυστικων κτλ,μου ειπε οτι ηταν προσωπικο στοιχημα για εκεινη, να με κανει να χασω βαροs,οταν περνουσαν οι μηνεs και φυσικα πληρωνα 120ευρω το μηνα,και τηs ελεγα,τι γινετε,θα αλλαξει ο μεταβολισμοs μην μου ανχωνεσε,θα αλλαξει ο μεταβολισμοs μην μου ανχωνεσε,και το ειπε για τριτη φορα,ε πανω εκει τηs λεω,θα....ελεγαν και αλλοι αλλα πεθαναν,και η απαντηση μετα απο μια εβδομαδα,συγνωμη δεν μπορω να συνεχισουμε,δεν σε αναλαμβανω,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει,και οι εξετασειs εβγαιναν νορμαλ.Τρελλαθηκε η κοπελα.Ακομα και εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω,τι αλλο μπορει να συμβαινει,ξερω μονο πωs ειναι αδικο,και μαλιστα πολυ!Ειμαι συγκρατημενη,δεν κανω ατασθαλιεs,δεν εχω λογω να λεω ψεμματα,οτι τρωω κρυφα,εμενα θα κοροιδευα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση.Σαs ζητω συγνωμη,αν σαs απογοητευσα,ομωs νιωθω οτι με καταλαβενετε,νιωθω πιο αναλαφρα,που γραφω εδω.Επισηs νιωθω,ποιεs πραγματικα με καταλαβενετε,δεν ξερω πωs γινετε αυτο,αλλα νιωθω γενικοτερα και την αποδοκιμασια των οσων διαβαζουν αυτο που γραφω,να εχετε μια πολυ καλη ημερα.Αυριο ειναι μια καινουργια μερα......ισωs να εχει αλλαξει κατι,αs μην ξεχναμε καθε ημερα γινονται θαυματα,και αs μην τα βλεπουμε,και αs μην τα ξερουμε.πεννουλα μου,μην με μαλωσειs,ξερω,το νιωθω θελειs το καλυτερο για εμενα,σε ευχαριστω!marikaki,dx78,joanna guest star,barb idonovlepsia,alikaki,athinoula,maria καλωσωρισεs στην παρεα μαs,φιλια σε ολεs!!!  :Big Grin: (sorry για τα ορθογραφικα,γραφω με greeklish)

----------


## maraki172

Γειά σου και από μένα..

Αν σου πω ότι σε νιώθω απόλυτα θα με πιστέψεις;;;; Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ, δεν χάνω εύκολα. Δηλαδή, έκανα 3 προσπάθειες για δίαιτα, οι δύο από μία βδομάδα, και η άλλη από δύο βδομάδες, και δεν έχασα ούτε γραμμάριο. Ενώ άλλοι χάνουν πχ 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα. Βέβαια, εμένα είναι άλλο το πρόβλημά μου, έχω υψηλή προλακτίνη, αλλά πέρυσι που μάλλον δεν είχα, έχασα 10 κιλά σε ένα μήνα!!! Φαντάσου. Οπότε, σε καταλαβαίνω. Επίσης έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλαδή δεν με πιστεύουν, μου λένε ότι δεν την τηρώ την δίαιτα, ακόμα και τώρα, που πήρα ένα κιλό με δίαιτα, δεν τους φάνηκε περίεργο, απλώς μου είπαν ότι δεν τρώω σωστά. Ευτυχώς το κιλό το έχασα, αλλά χάνω με αργό ρυθμό. Αλλά είναι πολύ άσχημο να μην σε πιστεύουν, και ο κολλητός μου με λέει και χοντρή. Με πιέζει.. Κάτι άσχετο, γιατί είμαστε όλο κοπέλες εδώ;;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πικραμένη γλυκούλα μου!
Η απογοήτευση όταν δεν ανταμοίβονται οι κόποι μας όπως προσδοκούσαμε είναι αναμενόμενη κι ανθρώπινη
κι όχι θέμα χαρακτηρισμού μιας ολόκληρης προσωπικότητας ως απαισιόδοξης,γκρινιάρας και δε συμμαζεύεται...

Επίσης εμείς εδώ δεν είμαστε ακόμα μία ομάδα ανθρώπων στην οποία οφείλεις να νιώθεις υπόλογη
για το αν χάνεις,αν κλέβεις,αν δεν έχεις την προσδοκόμενη διάθεση ή απώλεια,όλα τα "αν" και "εφόσον"
που έχεις βάλει κριτές στις σχέσεις σου με τους άλλους,αυξάνοντας κι άλλο την πίεση που υφίστασαι...

Δεν το χρειάζεσαι καθόλου αυτό και σε παρακαλώ να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να σταματήσεις να το κάνεις στον εαυτό σου!
Φίλοι,γνωστοί,συγγενείς,συ φορουμίτες δεν είναι εισαγγελείς στους οποίους οφείλεις απολογία που δεν ανταποκρίνεσαι
στις απαιτήσεις ή έστω προσδοκίες σου!Ο μόνος στον οποίο είσαι υπόλογη,αλλά όχι με διάθεση τιμωρίας,είσαι εσύ!

Εσύ ξέρεις καλά τι θέλεις,πόσο πολύ το θέλεις και τι προσπάθειες καταβάλεις για να το πετύχεις!Από κει και πέρα 
υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες εξωγενείς στους οποίους πρέπει να εστιάσουμε για να συντονίσουμε το εγχείρημα αυτό.
Αυτή είναι η ουσία και όλα τ'άλλα βλαβεροί,επουσιώδεις,ανάξι οι προσοχής αντιπερισπασμοί!Κι έρχονται και οι διαιτολόγοι σου,
που υπόψιν είναι άνθρωποι και όχι Θεοί,και με τον τρόπο που σου μιλούν,για να καλύψουν ίσως και τη δική τους ανεπάρκεια,
σου ενισχύουν την άβάσταχτη αίσθηση πως είσαι η μοναδική άτυχη περίπτωση στον κόσμο,για την οποία σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά 
και σχίζουν τα πτυχία τους!Μακάρι να είχα τη λύση να σου την προσφέρω,γλυκιά μου!

Δεν είμαι αρνητική με τις βαριατρικές επεμβάσεις(έχω άλλωστε δύο στο ενεργητικό μου)αλλά αυτό που κάνουν 
είναι να σε εμποδίζουν να τρως πολύ,κάτι που εσύ καταφέρνεις από μόνη σου.Δε λέω πως δε θα σε βοηθούσαν,
αλλά,αν δε θέλεις ούτε να τις σκεφτείς,που σίγουρα θα έχεις τους λόγους σου,εγώ πιστεύω πως όσο προσέχεις τη διατροφή σου 
και κάπως ασκείσαι έστω για λίγο καθημερινά,δε μπορεί,θα τα χάσεις τα κιλά που τόσο σε ταλαιπωρούνε!
Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα από το των άλλων,αλλά δεν είναι διαγωνισμός επιβράβευσης,οπότε...

Αυτό που νιώθω πως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε λιγάκι είναι η αγχωμένη μας κι επιβαρυμένη-δικαιολογημένα,δε λέω-ψυχολογία μας!
Πέτα μακριά τη ζυγαριά σου,προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις από την εμμονή της απώλειας,ξεκίνα χόμπυ δραστηριοτήτων που αγαπάς,
παράτα και τους διαιτολόγους,τα έχεις μάθει μια χαρά άλλωστε,παραμέρισε κάθε κριτικό βλέμμα και σχόλιο από ΟΛΟΥΣ 
και φρόντισε το σώμα σου και την υγεία σου(σωματική και ψυχική) όσο καλύτερα μπορείς!Γιατί ειλικρινά αυτή τη στιγμή αμφιβάλλω 
αν τα κιλά σου είναι αυτά,που σε βαραίνουν περισσότερο από την πίεση,που υφίστασαι και από τους άλλους και τον εαυτό σου!

Αν από άποψη ιατρικής τα έχουμε όλα ψάξει και είμαστε καλυμμένες,μήπως να δουλεύαμε το κομμάτι εκείνο του εαυτού μας,
που έχει την απέραντη δύναμη να μας ανεβάζει στα ουράνια και να μας καταρακώνει στα έγκατα της γης;
Όσο πιστεύουμε πως αυτή είναι η μοίρα μας,πως είμαστε άτυχες,πως δεν αξίζουμε,πως...,πως...,πως...
όσο έχουμε χαμένη την πίστη μας και στον εαυτό μας και στο εκάστοτε εγχείρημα μας πώς είναι δυνατόν 
να περιμένουμε καλά αποτελέσματα;Οι κερκίδες έγιναν για να υποστηρίζονται οι αθλητές και να ενισχύονται ν'αποδώσουν τα μέγιστα!

Όταν προπονητής,συμπαίκτες και φίλαθλοι σε γιουχάρουν όσο αγωνίζεσαι και ακόμα χειρότερα όσο περνάει όλο αυτό στο πετσί σου 
και το μουρμουράς από μέσα σου κι εσύ,γιατί αυτό το δόλιο το σώμα να μην καταρεύσει ή να θελήσει να πάω ν'αράξει στον πάγκο,
αφού ξέρει πως το παιχνίδι είναι ήδη τελειωμένο;

----------


## Euxi

Γλυκουλα μου μπορω να σε καταλαβω,γιατι το ειχω δει πριν μερικα χρονια σε μια φιλη μου αυτο που περιγραφεις.Η κοπελα δεν ειχε μονο αρκετα παραπανω κιλα,αλλα και παρα πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα τοπικου παχους.Πριν αρχισουμε να κανουμε πολυ παρεα πιστευα πως ετρωγε παρα πολυ και το εκρυβε.Οταν ηρθαμε πιο κοντα και την εζησα μεσα στην καθημερινοτητα με τρομερη μου εκπληξη ειδα πως αυτη η κοπελα τρεφεται με αερα πραγματικα και παρ ολ αυτα,για να χασει 1 κιλο επρεπε να της βγει η πιστη.Πηγαιναμε για φαγητο ολοι εξω και αυτη να τρωει σα σπουργιτι.Μετα ερχοταν σπιτι μου να κοιμηθει,παιρναμε ολοι παγωτο και αυτη ετρωγε 2 κουταλιες και το πετουσε.Το ειχα θεωρησει τρομερα αδικο αυτο που της συνεβαινε.Μου ερχοταν εμενα να βαλω τα κλαματα.Και ομως.Αυτη η κοπελα ειχε πεισμωσει απιστευτα.Ηξερε οτι ειχε οικτρο μεταβολισμο,αλλα δεν το εβαλε κατω.Ειχε και εκ γενετης ενα προβλημα στον υποθαλαμο,με αποτελεσμα να εχει περιοδο καθε 6-8 μηνες και αυτο με χαπια.Πολλα προβληματα γενικοτερα,μια απελπισια απο παντου.Δεν ξερω ακριβως σε τι γιατρους ειχε παει-απο τακτ δεν ηθελα να την ρωταω πολλα,αλλα αυτο που ειδα με τα ματια μου ηταν μεσα σε 3-4 χρονια να χανει περιπου 30 κιλα και να φτιαχνει ενα σωμα,οχι τελειο,αλλα πολυ ικανοποιητικο.Τετοιο πεισμα σπανια βλεπεις σε ανθρωπο.Υπομονη?Γαιδουρινη .Το στοιχημα ομως το κερδισε.Αφου μπορεσε να χασει αυτη η κοπελα τοσα κιλα,μπορει ο καθενας,εγω που την εχω ζησει απο κοντα στο υπογραφω.Αληθεια σου λεω,στο υπογραφω.

Γι αυτο μην πτοεισαι.Ειμαι σιγουρη πως η περιπτωση σου ειναι πιο ευκολη απο της φιλης μου.Θα σου ελεγα να βρεις καταλληλους γιατρους,οπως ενδοκρινολογους που θα μπορουν να σε "αναλαβουν".Τι θα πει "δε σε αναλαμβανω?".Δηλαδη ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι καπως πιο δυσκολη περιπτωση πρεπει να παει να πνιγει?Θα τον αφησουμε ετσι στο ελεος της μοιρας του?Εδω πηγαμε στο φεγγαρι,πως θα βρεθει ο τροπος να λειτουργησει ενας δυσκολος μεταβολισμος?Ελεος.Ψαξε και βρες εναν ικανο επαγγελματια και κανε ο,τι σου πει.Δεν ξερω που μενεις,στην αναγκη πηγαινε και σε αλλη πολη να βρεις γιατρους.Μη χανεις το κουραγιο σου.Και στηριξε τον εαυτο σου.Να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και να μην απολογισαι σε κανεναν.Ο αγωνας ειναι δικος σου και κανενας δεν εχει λογο να ανακατευεται.Πολλα φιλια και ολα θα πανε καλα,πιστεψε το και βρες ικανους ανθρωπους να σε βοηθησουν.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

NANTINE,EYΧΟΥΛΑ,ΜΑΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω λιγο,διαβαζωνταs,θα ηθελα μεχρι τον αυγουστο να ειχα χασει 15 κιλα,και βλεπω οτι ο στοχοs μου,δεν πραγματοποιειτε αφου,με διατροφη περνω κιλα.Ειχα χασει 1.800κg την πρωτη εβδομαδα,την δευτερη,πηρα 1 κιλο,και αυτη την εβδομαδα πηρα αλλα 2 κιλα,για αυτο τοσο απογοητευση,και εγραψα τα παραπανω.Ναντινε εχω καταλαβει,οτι μιλαs,με την γλωσσα ``τηs ψυχηs``,δεν μπορουν να την καταλαβουν ολοι,ειναι ``ψιλα γραμματα`` αυτα,και ετσι επειδη υπαρχει η λογοκρισια,και το δαχτυλοδεικτουμενο στην κοινωνια,αυξανετε διαρκωs,ασχετα οτι οταν δειχνειs,και τεντωνειs το δαχτυλο,το ενα δειχνει τον αλλον,και τα υπολοιπα 4 δαχτυλα εσενα,κατι σημαινει αυτο!Ετσι λοιπον,ορισμενεs φορεs γραφω,με τροπο που μπορουν να με αντιληφθουν οι αλλοι,με χαρακτιρισμουs,που δεν φωτογραφιζουν την προσωπικοτητα μου,αλλα την διαθεση μου.Επισηs oσον αφορα τουs επαινουs,ακομα και πρωταθλημα να μην παιζουμε,και οι κερκιδεs να φτιαχτηκαν για φιλαθλουs,εχουμε αναγκη τον επαινο,οπωs το λουλουδι το νερο.Το αξιοθαυμαστο θα ηταν,να ``τρεφομασταν`` απο τον ιδιο μαs τον ευατο,αλλα βλεπειs,δεν ζουμε μονο με αυτον,θελουμε να αρεσουμε,θελουμε να μαs θαυμαζουν,θελουμε να ειμαστε αρεστεs στα ματια των αλλων,Ευτυχισμενοs ανθρωποs,ειναι αυτοs,που για να νιωθει πληρηs ,δεν περιμενει απο τουs αλλουs να το πουν ομορφο,αλλα να νιωσει ο ιδιοs και να γνωρισει την ομορφια τηs ψυχηs του.Ποιοs αληθεια,πιστευει σε ολα αυτα,εμενα με ειπαν ρομαντικη,εκτοs εποχηs,και πωs μια κοπελα στα 28 τηs σκεφτετε ετσι?αυτα μου ειπαν!Πιστεψε με ομωs,υστερα απο αναλυση του ευατου μου,με ολα τα καλα και κακα μου,θελω να αλλαξω για μενα,και το ΕΝΝΟΩ!Πωs αν δεν αγαπησω εγω εμενα,μπορουν οι αλλοι?Επισηs αν θυμασαι στα πρωτα μου ποστ,σου ειχα πει για τα χομπυ μου,περι μουσικηs και οτι γραφω στιχουs,μου ειχεs απαντηση,``ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΣΟΥ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ``,και το θυμαμαι ακομα,σπουδαια κουβεντα,οταν παs να κλεισειs μια δουλεια ομωs,με εναν καλλιτεχνη πχ.περναs στα ματια τουs απο scannarisma,ειμαστε μεροs του συνολου,τηs κοινωνιαs,δυστηχωs μαs επηρεαζουν αμεσα τα σχολια,οι μορφασμοι τουs,ειμαστε και λιγο παραπανω ευαισθητεs ψυχεs,αλλωστε φαινετε σε ολεs μαs,oλο αυτο το βαροs που πηραμε,το καναμε ασπιδα προστασιαs.Γνωριζω ακριβωs τι μου συμβαινει,ψαχνω τροπουs,να το κανω πραξη,βρηκα και τουs τροπουs και δεν μου βγαινει αποτελεσμα επιθυμητο,ειναι να μην χαλιεμαι???αααχ τα ειπα και ηρεμησα λιγο!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------ενα απο τα τραγουδια που λατρευω!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNFvaUB7cf4

----------


## BARB3

γλυκουλα μου, εδω ηδονοβλεψιας. κρατα γερα και μην πτοεισαι. υπομονη, επιμονη και προσπαθεια. θα τα καταφερουμε αργα ή γρηγορα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

"Ποια αγάπη ποιο λιμάνι ποια παρηγοριά
θα χεις αγκαλίά το κύμα χάδι το νοτιά
για πού το βαλες καρδιά μου μ' ανοιχτά πανιά "

 :Smile:  Πραγματικά υπέροχος,τρυφερός,ευαίσθητ ος ο Περίδης και πολύ πονεμένος κι εκείνος...

Δεν έχες άδικο σε όσα λες,γλυκούλα μου!
Είμαστε ζώα αγέλης,που σημαίνει πως αλληλεπιδρούμε,επηρεαζόμα τε,
έχουμε ανάγκη τους άλλους για να επιβιώσουμε πρακτικά και συναισθηματικά.
Όταν όμως η δράση μας είναι κυρίως αντίδραση,όταν η δράση των άλλων επισκιάζει 
κι επηρεάζει αρνητικά τη δική μας,τότε έρχεται η ώρα στάθμισης προτεραιοτήτων κι αναπροσαρμογής.

Ασφαλώς και δεν είναι ασύνδετα τα κιλά με την προσωπικότητα μας...
Βροντοφωνάζουν σε όλους για λογαριασμό μας όσα εμείς δεν τολμούμε!
Ό,τι καταπιέζουμε χρόνια μέσα μας,εμείς τα καλά κι υπερευαίσθητα παιδιά,
όλα όσα καταπίνουμε συσωρεύονται και στο τέλος μας καταπίνουν εμάς!
Όση οργή δεν εξωτερικεύσαμε παρά τη στρέψαμε στον εαυτό μας κι ας ήταν αθώος,
όσα "ΟΧΙ"πάλευαν στην άκρη των χειλιών μας,που όλο και σφραγίζαμε σφιχτότερα 
μην τυχόν και γλυστρίσουν παραέξω και απογοητεύσουν,αυτούς που έχουμε ανάγκη να μας αγαπούν,
αυτούς που δε θέλουμε να δυσαρεστήσουμε,αυτούς που ποτέ δεν καταφέρνουμε να ικανοποιήσουμε ωστόσο...
Κι εντωμεταξύ...αυτοτιμωρούμα τε για όσα είμαστε,για όσα δεν είμαστε,για όσα θα θέλαμε να γίνουμε κι ίσως δε γίνουμε ποτέ...
Κι αυτά μαζέυονται μέσα μας κι ο χώρος πλέον δεν αρκεί κι ωστόσο,αντί να τα βγάλουμε να ησυχάσουμε,μας φουσκώνουμε κι άλλο
για να χωρέσουν! Κι αν τυχόν πάνε ν'ανέβουν προς τα πάνω κλείνουμε την διέξοδο με μιά σοκολάτα,μια πίτσα,
ό,τι τέλος πάντων πιάνει στον καθένα,για φίμωση,αποπροσανατολισμό,π αρηγοριά...παράταση ανοχής,υπομονή,μη αλλαγή!
Είδες;Και μόνο που τα είπες εδώ σ'εμάς ένιωσες πολύ καλύτερα!Φαντάσου να τα έλεγες και στους αρμόδιους!

Λοιπόν,θα ξαναπώ :

"*ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΣΟΥ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ!*"

αλλά και θα προσθέσω:

"*ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ Ν'ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΙ Ν'ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΣΥ!"*

*Δεν έχουμε τη δύναμη ν'αλλάξουμε τους άλλους παρά μόνο 
εκείνη που θ'αλλάξει εμάς και τη στάση μας απέναντι τους!*

----------


## pennyV

Αυτό το μήνυμα θεωρήστε το σαν παρένθεση.. ίσως δεν ανήκει καν εδώ, ίσως είναι τόσο μεγάλο που να σας κουράσει.. ίσως σας φανεί πολύ μελό, δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς μπορεί να σας φανεί.... ειλικρινά δεν με απασχολεί πως θα σας φανεί, είναι όμως ο δρόμος που με έβγαλε από το λήθαργο και είναι...

*ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ..*

Γλυκούλα, θέλω μέσα από αυτό το μήνυμα να σου συστήσω το Νικόλα. Ο Νικόλας είναι 5 χρονών. Ο Νικόλας είναι ο γιος του αδερφού μου. Ο Νικόλας είναι ένας άγγελος. Είναι ξανθός με καταπράσινα μάτια και άσπρο, κάτασπρο, τόσο άσπρο δέρμα... Τον Νικόλα τον αγαπάω με όλη τη δύναμη της καρδιάς μου. Ο Νικόλας δεν με έχει αγκαλιάσει ποτέ, δεν μου έχει μιλήσει ποτέ, δεν με έχει κοιτάξει ποτέ, δεν ξέρει καν ότι υπάρχω. Ο Νικόλας είναι αυτιστικός...
Για την οικογένειά μου, ο αυτισμός είναι ο «κακός λύκος» του παραμυθιού που ήρθε και έκλεψε τη ζωή από τα μάτια του μωρού μας, έκλεψε από μας τις αγκαλιές, τα χάδια, τα παιχνίδια μαζί του, τα όνειρα των γονιών του, τα όνειρα όλων μας. Όλοι μας περάσαμε φάση άρνησης, θρήνου, θυμού... όλα τα περάσαμε! Οι πιο ψύχραιμοι συνήλθαν πρώτοι.. μερικοί ακόμα αγωνίζονται με νύχια και με δόντια να συμβιβαστούν με την ιδέα ότι ο Νικόλας ΔΕΝ θα μιλήσει, ΔΕΝ θα πάει σε κανονικό σχολείο, ΔΕΝ θα κάνει φίλους, ΔΕΝ θα ερωτευτεί, ΔΕΝ θα παντρευτεί, ΔΕΝ θα κάνει όλα αυτά που κάνουν τη ζωή μας να έχει ένα νόημα.. ΔΕΝ θα αφήσει το σημάδι του στον κόσμο. Το σημάδι το δικό του σηματοδοτεί και πάντα θα σηματοδοτεί το μικρόκοσμο το δικό μας. Καμιά 10αριά ψυχές δηλαδή όλο κι όλο. Πέρα απ?αυτο τίποτα! Σαν το τίποτα που βλέπεις πάντα μέσα στα μάτια του. Μια κουκιδίτσα είναι που τρεμοπαίζει... χωρίς ελπίδα να γίνει κάποτε οτιδήποτε παραπάνω..
Ο Νικόλας είναι η αφορμή που φοβόμαστε όλοι μας τόσο πολύ το θάνατο. Το μέγεθος του φόβου είναι ανάλογο με την ηλικία του καθενός. Ο πατέρας μου είναι 70.. πόσο θα είναι άραγε ο Νικόλας όταν εκείνος θα πεθάνει; Πόσα χρόνια μπορείς να στήσεις κρυφτούλι με το θάνατο προκειμένου εκείνος να έχει πάντα ανθρώπους να τον στηρίζουν; Πόσα χρόνια θα ζήσω εγώ προκειμένου να μην αφήσω αυτή την ευθύνη στην κόρη μου; Να τον νοιάζεται, να τον αγαπάει, να τον αγγίζει να μην νοιώθει μόνος μέσα στη φυλακή του μυαλού του.. ναι... να τον φροντίζει όμως; Τί βαρύ φορτίο για έναν άνθρωπο που σήμερα που μιλάμε είναι μόλις 5 χρονών επίσης; Πως να διαπαιδαγωγήσω εγώ ένα παιδί και να το κάνω τόσο δυνατό για να μπορώ μια μέρα να του φορτώσω τις αγωνίες που μοιράζομαι τώρα μαζί σου Γλυκούλα μου;; 
ʼφησα εντελώς έξω από την περιγραφή μου τους γονείς του.. τους προσωπικούς μου ήρωες... τα είδωλά μου! Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω την ικανότητα να περιγράψω τη δύναμη και το κουράγιο τους και την αγάπη τους και τον αγώνα τους. Φοβάμαι μην τους αδικήσω.. Αυτό που θα σου πω όμως είναι πως η μαμά του θα άλλαζε ευχαρίστως τα 50 της κιλά με τα δικά μου τα 100.. με του άλλου τα 130 ή και με εκείνου που η καρδιά του δεν άντεξε και πέθανε κάπου γύρω στα 200.. αρκεί να προλάβαινε πριν πεθάνει να τον δει να την κοιτάζει στα μάτια και να αναζητήσει το χάδι της, το φιλί της, την αγκαλιά της.. και να την αποκαλέσει πρώτη και τελευταία φορά «μαμά». 


Εμένα γλυκούλα μου με γνώρισες ήδη θεραπευμένη από το πρόβλημα των κιλών μου. Το είχα ξεπεράσει ήδη κάπου στα 105.. πριν αρχίσω καν δίαιτα. Το ξεπέρασα όταν ένα βράδι... το πρώτο βράδι μετά τη διάγνωση του Νικόλα γύρισα σπίτι μου κλαμένη, έσφιξα στην αγκαλιά μου το παιδί μου και κείνο μου είπε «Σ?αγαπώ μαμά!!» Τότε τα πάντα μπήκαν στη σωστή τους θέση μέσα στο μυαλό μου! 
Είσαι πολύ τυχερή κοριτσάκι μου που μπορείς να γελάς, να σκέφτεσαι, να κάνεις φίλους, να δακρύζεις με ένα τραγούδι, με ένα βιβλίο, με μία πανσέληνο, που μπορείς να ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και να πεις «σήμερα θα αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου.. σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα της υπόλοιπης ζωής μου» και να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που μπορείς να αγαπάς και να ελπίζεις να αγαπηθείς το ίδιο δυνατά.
Και είσαι πολύ πολύ τυχερή που δεν χρειάζεται να το ανακαλύψεις αυτό μια μέρα στο άδειο βλέμμα ενός παιδιού.. 


Όλα τα άλλα.. πόση σημασία μπορεί να έχουν άραγε;;

----------


## placebo_ed

me sigkinises poli penny mou!exeis toso ma toso poli dikio.makari auto to minima sou na ginei aformi gia olous mas, gia na arxisoume na skeftomaste pio ousiastika!

----------


## lbp_ed

Εντάξει, είναι άσχημο αυτό πολύ, αυτό με τον θάνατο δεν το κατάλαβα, αλλά και τα κιλά είναι άσχημο. Εξάλλου και εσένα σε απασχολούσε αυτό, σωστά;

----------


## pennyV

Πάντα με απασχολούσε.. το θεωρούσα το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα στη ζωή μου... πόσο άδικο είχα!

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι, αυτό έδειχνες όταν ξεκίνησες το τόπικ..Τότε δεν είχε γεννηθεί ο ανηψιός σου;

----------


## pennyV

Γεννήθηκε με πολύ μικρή διαφορά από την κόρη μου. Διάγνωση έγινε πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου..

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι αλλά σε απασχολεί ακόμα το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά, και μάλιστα το αναφέρεις ως μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι σε ανησυχεί πολύ

----------


## pennyV

Φυσικά και με απασχολεί.. απλά θεραπεύτηκα από την επιθυμία να θέλω να τα αλλάξω όλα χθες.. να το θεωρώ σαν την αιτία για ότι κακό μου συμβαίνει.. να έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αν εγώ αδυνατίσω θα γίνω πιό ευτυχισμένη.. και ότι πέρα απ'αυτό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα! Φυσικά πέρα απ'αυτό υπάρχουν τα αληθινά προβλήματα, αυτά που όλοι μας νομίζουμε ότι συμβαίνουν μόνο στους άλλους, η υπομονή να δέχεσαι την κάθε μέρα όπως είναι, και να ευχαριστείς το Θεό που σε φύλαξε και σήμερα από κάτι σοβαρό και αμετάκλητο!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είναι δύσκολο κι αναπόφευκτο να ζεις τη σύγκριση αυτή,Πέννυ μου,όσο κι αν θέλεις να της αντισταθείς...
Δυό παιδιά αδερφών,ένα αγόρι,ένα κορίτσι σε μικρή ηλικιακή διαφορά και μεγάλη νοητική...
Κοινοί παπούδες να χαίρονται για κάθε νέο επίτευγμα της εγγονής και μέχρι πρόσφατα ν'απορούν 
ενώ τώρα με θλίψη γνωρίζουν πως ο ξάδερφος της δε θα συμπορευτεί στην εξέλιξη αυτή ισότιμα...
Να είσαι μάνα και να διστάζεις να καμαρώσεις για το παιδί σου μπροστά στον αδερφό,ίσως να νιώθεις 
κι άσχημα,ενώ γνωρίζεις πως κανείς δε φταίει,κανείς δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι...ʼσε το βαρύ άγχος του αύριο!

Δε γίνεται να βιώνεις αυτήν την κατάσταση και να προσπερνάς τα σημάδια,που σου φωνάζουν τι προέχει!
Θέλεις δε θέλεις,αυτό σε τραβάει διαρκώς από το λαιμό,μόλις πας ν'απομακρυνθείς σε σκέψεις παλιές...

Όταν όμως δε σ'αφορά άμεσα,δυστυχώς είναι ακόμα μία ιστορία που σε συγκινεί,σ'ανατριχιάζει,σε ταρακουνά,
μπορεί ακόμα να σε κάνει να το πάρεις προς το παρόν αλλιώς,αλλά σύντομα τα σημάδια της θ'ατονήσουν 
στις αισθήσεις και τη μνήμη σου,θα καταχωνιαστεί μαζί με άλλες που σε είχαν σοκάρει,προβληματίσει,
συνταράξει κάποτε...Στον μικρόκοσμο σου εσύ είσαι ο γίγαντας κι όλα υπάρχουν γύρω από σένα,μόνο για σένα!
Κι αν κάτι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο ιδεατό σκηνικό που θέλεις να σε περιστοιχίζει,ακόμα κι αν είναι μια τόση δα λεπτομέρεια,
δεν ησυχάζεις μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί!Και μάλιστα σου αποσπά τόσο την προσοχή από το υπόλοιπο υπέροχο
κατά τα άλλα σκηνικό,που ούτε καν το βλέπεις,ούτε καν σε νοιάζει,το υποτιμάς,το προσπερνάς,ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ...

Δε θέλω να υποτιμήσω τη δύναμη της ιστορίας αυτής στη συνείδηση της Γλυκούλας κι είναι διπλά συγκινητικό
αυτό το προσωπικό μοίρασμα της Πέννυς,γιατί δε γίνεται τόσο από εσωτερική δική της ανάγκη,
όσο από την καλή της διάθεση να στηρίξει έναν άλλον άνθρωπο στη δύσκολη αυτή του στιγμή!Το κακό είναι 
όμως πως ξεχνάμε ακόμα και τα δικά μας μαθήματα,τα δικά μας μελανά σημεία στην ιστορία μας,που κι αν προς στιγμή
θεωρήσαμε καταλύτες,δεν είχαν την αναμενόμενη επίδραση και δύναμη πάνω μας ν'αφήσουν το σημάδι τους ανεξήτιλο...
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μας βοηθά αυτή μας η ικανότητα ν'απωθούμε όσα δε θέλουμε να θυμόμαστε βαθειά στο υποσυνείδητο...

Κάνω επίκληση λοιπόν στο συνειδητό να είναι ικανό να διακρίνει τα σημάδια,να μας τα υπενθυμίζει με όποιον τρόπο
βρίσκει να το ακούμε(είτε λέγεται αυτό προσευχή,φιλική συμβουλή,σχετικό βιβλίο,χαρτάκι σε καθημερινή θέα...)
ώστε να μην ξεχνάμε πως έχουμε μόνο το σήμερα για κόσμο μας κι ό,τι αποκλίνει από αυτό δε μας ανήκει!
Έχει χαθεί στην αιωνιότητα αν πέρασε,ή είναι δυσδιάκριτο στο θολό του μέλλοντος,ενώ μόνο ό,τι αγγίζει το τώρα μας 
είναι δυνατότητα αλλά και καθήκον απέναντι στον εαυτό μας να είναι το καλύτερο,θετικότερο,φωτειν ότερο,
ανθρωπίνως εφικτό που μπορούμε να μας χαρίσουμε,ανεξάρτητα από αποπροσανατολισμούς και βολέματα...

Μόνο το σήμερα μπορώ να χειριστώ!Το χθες βαραίνει τα βήματα μου,το αύριο τρομάζει την ανάγκη μου ν'απομακρυνθώ...
Σήμερα το σήμερα,μέρα τη μέρα,στιγμή τη στιγμή,εστιάζοντας μόνο εδώ και κάνοντας το καλύτερο μου,συνθέτω 
κομμάτι κομμάτι τη ζωή μου,αποτινάσσω αλλοτινά βαρίδια,διαλύω απειλές κι αοριστίες,χωρίς καν να το πολυκαταλάβω...
Χωρίς να βλέπω το βουνό που ορθώνεται μπροστά μου,με οπτικό πεδίο στο βήμα μου μόνο,
να πατήσω σταθερά,ν'αποφύγω την πέτρα,να προσέξω το σαθρό έδαφος...ανεβαίνω σταδιακά,αβίαστα,
και η θέα όλο και μακραίνει στον ορίζοντα,οι πρόποδες χάνονται κάτω μου και η πρώην απόρθητη κορυφή κατακτάται!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> 
> Φυσικά και με απασχολεί.. 
> 
> απλά θεραπεύτηκα από την επιθυμία να θέλω να τα αλλάξω όλα χθες.. 
> 
> να το θεωρώ σαν την αιτία για ότι κακό μου συμβαίνει.. 
> 
> να έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αν εγώ αδυνατίσω θα γίνω πιό ευτυχισμένη.. 
> ...

----------


## pennyV

Ναντίν το ξέρω πως η ιστορία ενός άγνωστου παιδιού δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι το σπίρτο που θα ανάψει το φως στο μυαλό οποιουδήποτε.. δεν την έγραψα με αυτό το σκοπό, απλά ήθελα να τονίσω πως κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται κάτι τόσο βαρύ και δυνατό για να σε ταρακουνήσει.. και μπορεί να συμβεί... και να σε ξυπνήσει ταρακουνώντας όλη σου την ύπαρξη! Είναι η στιγμή που όλη η υπόλοιπη ζωή σου γίνεται κομμάτια και ξαφνικά το κάθε κομματάκι μπαίνει στο σωστό σημείο της κλίμακας. Σε μένα τα κιλά κατρακύλησαν ΠΟΛΛΑ σκαλιά παρακάτω από κει που πάντα πίστευα πως ήταν..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πέννυ,έχω την εντύπωση πως κάτι στα λόγια μου σ'ενόχλησε
και είναι το τελευταίο που θέλω να συμβεί,ειδικά αναφορικά με ένα τόσο λεπτό θέμα!
Αντιλαμβάνομαι απόλυτα την οπτική σου γι'αυτό και υπογράμμισα τα λόγια σου,
θέλοντας να τονίσω τη σοφία τους,δείχνοντας έτσι σιωπηρά πως συμφωνώ κι εγώ.
Απλά ορμώμενη από την ιστορία σου έκανα ένα βήμα παραπέρα στη σκέψη μου,
ίσως σε λανθασμένη χρονική στιγμή...Να με συγχωρείς άμα σε στεναχώρησα...

----------


## pennyV

Ναντίν όχι δεν με στεναχώρησε κάτι στα λόγια σου, τουλάχιστον όχι με την έννοια που το φοβάσαι εσύ!  :Smile:  Με στεναχώρησε λίγο το γεγονός ότι ίσως δεν έκανα απόλυτα κατανοητό στα γραφόμενά μου το λόγο που τα έγραψα! Το παθαίνω συχνά αυτό.. να γράφω πολλά και να εννοώ πολλά περισσότερα που ίσως μερικές φορές απαιτούν και κληρονομικό χάρισμα για να τα αποκωδικοποιήσει κανείς! Είπα πως αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου οδός προς τη θεραπεία από τις εμμονές μου με το βάρος μου.. ελπίζοντας να βοηθήσω στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τη Γλυκούλα να καταλάβει αυτό..




> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Είσαι πολύ τυχερή κοριτσάκι μου που μπορείς να γελάς, να σκέφτεσαι, να κάνεις φίλους, να δακρύζεις με ένα τραγούδι, με ένα βιβλίο, με μία πανσέληνο, που μπορείς να ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και να πεις «σήμερα θα αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου.. σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα της υπόλοιπης ζωής μου» και να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που μπορείς να αγαπάς και να ελπίζεις να αγαπηθείς το ίδιο δυνατά.
> Και είσαι πολύ πολύ τυχερή που δεν χρειάζεται να το ανακαλύψεις αυτό μια μέρα στο άδειο βλέμμα ενός παιδιού.. 
> 
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα.. πόση σημασία μπορεί να έχουν άραγε;;



Όσο γι αυτά που είπες εσύ Ναντίν.. ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν κατάλαβε και δεν περιέγραψε τόσο εύστοχα αυτό..





> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Είναι δύσκολο κι αναπόφευκτο να ζεις τη σύγκριση αυτή,Πέννυ μου,όσο κι αν θέλεις να της αντισταθείς...
> Δυό παιδιά αδερφών,ένα αγόρι,ένα κορίτσι σε μικρή ηλικιακή διαφορά και μεγάλη νοητική...
> Κοινοί παπούδες να χαίρονται για κάθε νέο επίτευγμα της εγγονής και μέχρι πρόσφατα ν'απορούν 
> ενώ τώρα με θλίψη γνωρίζουν πως ο ξάδερφος της δε θα συμπορευτεί στην εξέλιξη αυτή ισότιμα...
> [u][Να είσαι μάνα και να διστάζεις να καμαρώσεις για το παιδί σου μπροστά στον αδερφό,ίσως να νιώθεις 
> κι άσχημα,ενώ γνωρίζεις πως κανείς δε φταίει,κανείς δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι...ʼσε το βαρύ άγχος του αύριο!/u]
> 
> Δε γίνεται να βιώνεις αυτήν την κατάσταση και να προσπερνάς τα σημάδια,που σου φωνάζουν τι προέχει!
> Θέλεις δε θέλεις,αυτό σε τραβάει διαρκώς από το λαιμό,μόλις πας ν'απομακρυνθείς σε σκέψεις παλιές...


Αυτή είναι η ζωή μου! Δεν έχω να προσθέσω ούτε ΜΙΑ λέξη!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Σε ενα τοσο λεπτο θεμα,να εκφρασω την λυπη μου,με ολη την ειλικρινεια που με διακατεχει,να σου πω να μην χανειs την πιστη σου,θαυματα γινονται καθε μερα,η κατασταση του μικρου σε ηλικια,(αλλα πολυ μεγαλου στο μυαλο μου ΝΙΚΟΛΑ),ευχομαι να καλυτερευση.Ειναι ντροπη για μενα να συγκρινω,το δικο μου απελπισμενο κειμενο,μπροστα σε αυτη την δικη σου ιστορια,θα ηταν θρασοs,θα ηταν......πολλα.PENNY μου,oμωs η δικη μου ζωη δεν ηταν στρωμενη με ροδοπεταλα,ηταν παρα πολυ δυσκολη,τα τελευταια 7 χρονια υπερχιλισε το συναισθημα απο την ψυχη μου,με τιs τοσεs κακεs εμπειριεs,με τα τοσα στραβα και αναπoδα,και ομωs επεσα τοσεs φορεs,ξεσκωνηστικα και σηκωθηκα ορθια,και προχωραω μπροστα,φυσικα και εκτιμω την καθε μερα που ζω και αναπνεω,γιατι ξεχασα να σου πω οτι καθε μερα που ξημερωνει και με περνει τηλεφωνο η μαμα μου,ο μπαμπαs μου να δουν αν εβγαλα και αυτο το βραδυ,απο τιs απνοιεs που 3 φορεs,με εσωσαν.Απο τιs μελετεs υπνου που υποβληθηκα στο ευαγγελισμο,στην αθηνα,φυσικα και θεωρω σημαντικο να χασο βαροs,επισηs για πολλουs λογουs,απο θεμα υγειαs,ειναι σημαντικο να χασω βαροs.Mπορει να μην ειμαι τοσα κιλα οσο αλλοι που ειναι 200,300 και εχουν προβληματα δυσπνοιαs,εμενα λογω μορφολογιαs του φαρυγγα και των κιλων,και το λογο οτι τα κιλα τα εχω στο πανω μεροs του σωματοs μου,γινετε οντωs ενα μεγαλο μαρτυριο ο υπνοs,καθιστη κοιμαμαι για οσουs γνωριζουν απο απνοιεs θα καταλαβουν απολυτα τι γραφω,επισηs αφου με την υπνηλια την ημερα ειχα και 2 ατυχηματα,δεν θυμαμαι ποση λεπτα κοιμομουν και τρακαρα με το αυτοκινητο,χτυπωνταs λιγο το φρυδι και το κεφαλι,εζησα οκ,και ευχαριστω το θεο γι αυτο,και πολλα αλλα που μπορω να σου εξιστορω μερεs,με αμετρητεs σελιδεs.Eτσι λοιπον,ισωs το υποσεινηδητο μου,να λειτουργει με τον εξηs τροπο,για να μην θυμαμαι,και να μην μου υπενθυμιζει ολα αυτα τα προβλημα υγειαs και OXI μονο,που αντιμετωπιζω,να εχει κολλησει εκει το μυαλο μου,στα κιλα μου,στο πιο ``ανωδυνο``,προβλημα αν θελειs.Tελοs δεν ηθελα πραγματικα,να γινει ετσι το θεμα,θα προσπαθω με ολη την δυναμη μου,απλα ολο αυτο το ανχοs που βγαζω,ειναι για αυτα που προσπαθω να προλαβω,για αυτα που δεν εζησα,απο τα 21 μου χρονια,καμμια φορα σε κυνηγαει η ζωη,αντι να την κυνηγαs!

----------


## basia

γλυκουκα θελω να σου πω με ολη την καλη διαθεση πως αφου βλεπεις πως η διαιτα δεν σου ταιριαζει γιατι δεν καταφευγεις σε μια αλλη μεθοδο? η επιστημη εχει προχωρησει, εμεις γιατι να ταλαιπωρουμαστε χωρις λογο?
αληθεια σου λεω θα αλλαξει η ζωη σου...........
αν θες στειλε μου μηνυμα στο μαιλ μου στο προφιλ μου να μαθεις λεπτομερεις για την επεμβαση που εχω κανει εγω

----------


## pennyV

Γλυκούλα μου δεν χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι για το γεγονός ότι το θέμα με τα κιλά σου σε απασχολεί περισσότερο απ'οτιδήποτε άλλο! Είναι απόλυτα ανθρώπινο, κατανοητό και θεμιτό εφ'όσον υπάρχουν και προβλήματα υγείας που δεν τα είχες αναφέρει ποτέ. Και ειλικρινά δεν έγραψα την ιστορία τη δική μου για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις άσχημα ή αχάριστη ή κάτι τέτοιο.. αλλά για να σου θυμίσω εκείνο το σοφό που λέμε.. και μη χειρότερα!! 
Κάποιον μπορεί να τον εμπνεύσει ένα πικρόχολο σχόλιο ή ένα αποδοκιμαστικό βλέμμα και να κάνει ένα κλικ... όχι για να χάσει σώνει και ντε τα κιλά του αλλά να πει "δεν με νοιάζει, εγώ θα προσπαθώ και αν είναι να γίνει θα γίνει κάτι!" Εμένα ο Νικόλας μου ήταν αυτό το κλικ που μου άλλαξε όλη μου την κοσμοθεωρία και σαν τέτοιον σας τον ανέφερα. Όλοι μας έχουμε στη ζωή μας πράγματα που κατά καιρούς μας αφυπνίζουν και μας ταρακουνάνε. Απλά πρέπει να είναι και η συγκυρία σωστή για να έχουμε τα αυτιά και τα μάτια μας ανοιχτά! Είχα μία ξαδέρφη η οποία 20 μέρες μετά την γέννα του παιδιού της, λόγω άγχους για τα κιλά της πήρε κρυφά και χωρίς να πάει στο γιατρό χάπια αδυνατίσματος.. και πέθανε στα 26 της χρόνια! Έπαθε ανακοπή. Και να μαι εγώ σήμερα να παίρνω reductil.. αλλά χωρίς τύψεις γιατί τα πήρα τουλάχιστον με το σωστό τρόπο! Το παράδειγμά της μου έμαθε όχι να καταδικάσω το μέσο (χάπια), αλλά τον τρόπο!
Όλα αυτά που λέμε βέβαια ισχύουν εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι που να θέτουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή μας.. γιατί τότε αλλάζει λίγο το πράγμα. Η υπνική άπνοια δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα.. και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που το βιώνεις όλο αυτό σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Όσα και να λέμε λοιπόν για ψυχολογικά κίνητρα... αν εσύ δεν ξέρεις αν ξυπνήσεις καλά το πρωί ή όχι.. σε κάνει να έχεις περισσότερες ανάγκες από κάποιον άλλον που έχει απλά πεσμένο ηθικό. Σου ζητώ συγνώμη.. δεν είχα καταλάβει πολύ καλά τις ανάγκες σου! Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.. σημαίνει ότι ο αγώνας συνέχίζεται και η υποστήριξη η δική μου και όλων των άλλων είναι δεδομένη για ότι χρειάζεσαι! 

Σε φιλώ και μας θυμιζω ότι δεν είμαστε μόνοι..

----------


## etet_

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα, χαθηκα γιατι ειχα προβληματα στην δουλεια με το ιντερνετ και δεν μπορουσα να μπω...... Σημερα ευτυχως φτιαχτηκε και να μαι!!! ομολογουμενως μου λειψατε.... ειχα να διαβασω ΠΑΡΑ πολλα, αληθεια δεν ξερω τι να σας πρωτοπω... καινουργια μελη στην παρεα (πολυκυστικα και μη καθως και ηδονοβλεψιες) καλως μας βρηκατε και σας βρηκαμε.... απ'ολα οσα παραπανω διαβασα θα ηθελα να γραψω στην πεννυ και γλυκουλα ,, μην με παρεξηγησετε οι υπολοιπες ..... 
Γλυκουλα μου , εισαι μια πολυ ευαισθητη ψυχη, οι καταστασεις που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι ευκολες, και εχεις δικιο σε παρα πολλα . Ασε οσους λενε διαφορα , γιατρους και μη, οτι αποκλειεται εσυ τρως κλπ, κλπ, δεν χρειαζεται να αποδειξεις τιποτα σε κανενα, εχεις ενα πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα και κανεις οτι μπορεις για να το ξεπερασεις. Εσυ το ξερεις και αυτο ειναι το παν. Στεναχωρεθηκα που πηρες βαρος, αλλα τα 2 κιλα δεν ειναι τραγικα, μην εγκαταλειπεις, συνεχισε και θα ρθει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. δυστυχως ο καθε ενας απο εμας , ως μοναδικος ανθρωπος εχει και τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του. αυτο που γραφω το "μια μια μερα" , εμενα με εχει βοηθησει πολυ , γενικα, γιατι αυτες τις ημερες , εχω ξεφυγει αρκετα... αλλα αφεθηκα απο μονη μου για ψυχολογικους λογους, αλλα δεν εγκαταλειπω, οπως πολυ σοφα με συμβουλεψατε κι εσεις , σημερα ξανασηκωθηκα ... 
Μια μια μερα γλυκουλα μου, αλλωστε ειναι αρχη ακομα της διατας αυτης που κανεις, ασχετα εαν προσπαθεις απο τον φεβρουαριο , και εαν θυμαμαι καλα παιρνεις και τα reductil? ισως ο οργανισμος σου θελει λιγο χρονο να προσαρμοσθει. μην απογοητευεσαι.... και μην συγκρινεις με τους αλλους, σε αυτη την παγιδα πεφτουμε πολυ συχνα. ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ (τι να κανουμε? απλα θα προσπαθησουμε πιο πολυ) 
ΟΛΕΣ ειμαστε εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε, και εσυ μας βοηθας, γι'αυτο ειναι οι cysters (και μη). μπορει οσα θες να πραγματοποιηθουν να μην γινουν αμεσως , πιστεψε το ομως και κανε βηματα προς αυτη την κατευθυνση και σιγα σιγα θα γινουν (μπορει να παρει μηνες -χρονια αλλα θα φτασει καποια στιμγη που θα κανεις απολογισμο και θα δεις οτι τα εχεις καταφερει!!!)ναι θα ερθει αυτη η στιγμη το πιστευω.
Penny μου συγκινηθηκα παρα πολυ με την ιστορια σου... ηταν συγκλονιστικη και επισης εβλεπα αυτα που νιωθω εγω γραμμενα.... Σε ευχαριστω για αυτα που εγραψες και την βαθεια δυναμη που αυτες οι λεξεις κρυβουν, μπορει να μην γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα, ευχομαι ομως απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου, να σας δινει ο θεος? οι δυναμεις του συμπαντος? οτι υπαρχει εκει πανω τελος παντων δυναμη και πιστη, θαυματα γινονται, εχω δει πολλα, και αλιμονο δεν ειμαι καμια θρησκα... 

οταν πεφτω πολυ, σηκωνομαι παλι, ποιος ειπε οτι η ζωη εινα ευκολη, η καθε μια μερα που ειμαστε εδω ειναι ευλογια , χαρα και ναι υπαρχουν πραγματα σε αυτη την ζωη για να μας δωσουν χαρα,οπως και πολλα να μας κανουν να αισθανθουμε ασχημα, η επιλογη ειναι δικη μας τι θα κρατησουμε και τι θα αφησουμε να μας επηρεασει, και οχι επειδη τα γραφω οτι τα κανω, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ να τα κανω. προσπαθω να κανω εστω ενα πραγμα καθε μερα που με ευχαριστει, ειτε αυτο ειναι να δω ενα dvd ειτε να πω να τραβηξω φωτογραφιες (η αγαπημενη μου ασχολια) ειτε να παω μια βολτα, να μπω στο σιτε εδω και να μαθω νεα σας (ναι μου δινει χαρα να μοιραζομαι μαζι σας και με γεμιζετε αισιοδοξια), να παω να δω φιλους και ανθρωπους που "αγαπαω" και με αγαπανε και αυτοι . Για μενα η κινητηριος δυναμη της υπαρξης μου ειναι η αγαπη, η αγαπη που νιωθω και η αγαπη που παιρνω απο ασχολιες και ανθρωπους, ε, αυτο το συναισθημα το κραταω μεσα μου οσο πιο πολυ μπορω. 
Ολοι πεφτουμε καθε μερα στην ζωη μας υπαρχουν απιστευτες δυσκολιες οταν πεσεις ομως..... ξανασηκωνεσαι και αυτο σε κανει πιο δυνατο. 

Σας φιλω γλυκα ολες σας 
φιλια πολλα 
τετα

----------


## pennyV

Τετούλα καλωσήλθες και πάλι!! Χαίρομαι πολύ που ήταν ο δαίμων του γραφείου και του διαδικτύου ο λόγος της απουσίας σου! Τώρα αν εμφανιστεί και η Αθηνούλα που έχουμε μέρες να την ακούσουμε θα έχουμε απαρτία! Μου αρέσει που σ'ακούω δυνατή και όσο για τις ατασθαλίες.. είπαμε! Τινάζουμε τη σκόνη και πάμε παρακάτω! 
Εγώ έχω να δηλώσω σταθερή αυτή την εβδομάδα.. δεν κουνήθηκε ντιπ το νούμερο της ζυγαριάς.. αλλά δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου όπως έχω πει και στο παρελθόν. Τώρα σου γράφω καθισμένη στο μπαλκόνι μου, με ωραία θέα, ησυχία και είναι σαν να σας έχω όλες απέναντι και να πίνουμε ένα καφεδάκι και να τα λέμε! 
Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας γνώρισα και σας γνωρίζω κάθε μέρα και λίγο καλύτερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός! Να είσαι καλά! Φιλιάάά!!

----------


## joanna1974

κοριτσαρες καλησπερα ομιλει η guest που ετσι οπως παει θα χασει κ τιτλους κ αξιωματα!!!!ομωσ για να καταλαβετε ποση αδυναμια σας εχω ειναι το πρωτο μου post εδω κ 4 μερες και σας το αφιερωνω μαζι με την αγαπη μου!!εγω κ το λαπτοπ στο σπιτι οπως εχετε καταλαβει εχουμε μια προσωρινη διασταση αποψεων κι αυτο επιμενει να μην μου ανοιγει την σελιδουλα μας.ομως μπαινω απο την δουλεια και σας διαβαζω για να μην χανω επεισοδια μαθαινω νεα σς και χαιρομαι.για τα της απωλειας χαλια αφου μου ηρθε περιοδος και επι 1 εβδομαδα πρηζομουν και φουσκωνα οποτε απο βδομαδα θα δω αν εχασα κανενα κιλακι!!ευχομαι καλο βραδυ σε ολες και ιδιαιτερα στην αδυναμια μου την pennoyla!!!! πολλα φιλια κοριτσαρες μου!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

Πάντως γλυκούλα και Πέννυ, η αλήθεια είναι πως το πρόβλημα των κιλών είναι σημαντικό. Ούτε και αυτό σε αφήνει να ερωτευτείς, να παντρευτείς, να τρως (άμα έχεις πρόβλημα), να τρως μπροστά σε άλλους και τα λοιπά. Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, υπάρχει μεγάλος ρατσισμός απέναντι στο θέμα κιλών, και άρα πολλοί περιορισμοί, πόσο μάλλον να κάνει κάποιος σχέση μαζί σου. Εγώ ένας λόγος που ξεκίνησα, όχι ο πιο σημαντικός, είναι για να αρέσω στους άλλους και να μπορώ πιο εύκολα να βρω αγόρι. Γιατί κακά τα ψλέμματα, ένας παχουλός άνθρωπος δεν ζει όπως ένας φυσιολογικός.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Kαλησπερα σε ολεs!Πριν γραψω οτιδηποτε θελω να τονισω κατι,γιατι ειναι τοσα πολλα αυτα που θελω να σαs γραψω και μπλοκαρω,και γραφω τα μισα,τα αλλα εννουνται μεσα στο μυαλο μου,και μου το υπενθυμισε η penny.Επειδη η γραφη,δεν ειναι οπωs ο προφορικοs λογοs,καποια πραγματα παραποιουνται,διοτι δεν υπαρχει τροποs,να γραψουμε το υφοs με το οποιο μιλλαμε,επειδη στα προηγουμενα post,ειδα να λεμε η μια στην αλλη δεν ``εννοωουσα αυτο,αλλα το αλλο,κτλ,κτλ,δεν χρειαζετε να μπαινουμε σε τετοιεs λεπτομερειs,αν ειναι να παραξηγιομαστε και μεταξυ μαs,βρασε ρυζι που λενε.Η αληθεια ομωs ειναι οτι καθε μερα,εστω και ηλεκτρονικα,ερχομαστε κοντα,λεμε τα δικα μαs,ξεσπαμε,ξαλαφρωνουμε,νι ωθουμε καλυτερα γιατι δεν νιωθουμε μονεs,και τελικα ολοι η ουσια του forum,αυτη ειναι,να ερθουν κοντα οι ζωεs οοολων εκεινων που αντιμετωπιζουν τετοιου ειδουs προβληματα,συν τηs αλληs,συζηταμε και για αλλα θεματακια,γιατι η ζωη θελει και το αλατι και το πιπερι,ακομα και ολα τα μπαχαρικα τηs,για να ειναι πιο νοστιμη!basia μου εχω ενημερωθει για τιs βαρυιατρικεs,για δαχτυλιουs και ολα τα παρεμφερη,αλλα ειμαι καθετη,με τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα,και αρνητικη στο θεμα αυτο,απο περιστατικα σε γνωστα μου ατομα τα οποια μου ειπαν κατηγορηματικα,`οχι μην το κανειs` δεν εχω και την ανεση με χειρουργεια,γιατρουs γενικοτερα,και ετσι,οσο τιμημα και να εχει χρονικα,μονο με διατροφη και ασκηση θα συνεχισω!ΕΤΕΤ με σκλαβωσεs με αυτα που μου εγραψεs,Σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου,εισαι πολυ ευγενικη ψυχη,με ανεβασε πολυ το μυνηματακι σου,και μου εδωσε μια ανασα μεγαλη να συνεχισω,εισαι πολυ ευγενικο πλασμα,βραβο σου!!!PENNOULA μου ολα καλα θα πανε,θελω να αλλαξουμε λιγο το κλιμα,δεν το εκανα εσκεμμενα,ειμαι αυθορμητη,παρορμητικη,αλλα αληθινη,νιωθω ασχημα που επεσε η ομαδα ετσι...και εκει που λεγαμε για γοργονουλεs σοκολατενιεs,καλλιγραμεs,πα λι σκονταψαμε στην αγκυρα και μαs πηρε και μαs σηκωσε,στο βυθο!Τελοs θελω να ξερειs,πωs μετα απο μια δυνατη βροχη,βγαινει το ουρανιο τοξο,οποτε εχουμε να ελπιζουμε....και οσο ζουμε θα ελπιζουμε.Σημερα κανονικοτατα εκανα την διατροφουλα μου,και σε λιγο θα ετοιμασω τα δημητριακα μου,με ενα ποτηρι γαλα κρυο,που μου αρεσει γιαμ,γιαμ.Να στειλω πολλα φιλακια σε ολεs τιs CYSTERS και μη,να εχετε ενα καλο βραδυ,θα λαβω υποψιν μου ολα οσα μου γραψατε!

----------


## pennyV

Όλοι μας περνάμε φάσεις που δεν είμαστε καλά και μας φταίνε όλα και όλοι και τα ρούχα μας και η ζωή μας και η τύχη μας και τα κιλά μας και πολλά άλλα! Το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα άνθρωποι από 39 μέχρι 199 κιλά μας δείχνει ότι τις περισσότερες φορές δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με αυτό που έχουμε ή με αυτό που είμαστε. Το γεγονός δε πως όλοι μας λέμε πάνω κάτω τα ίδια πράγματα για το πρόβλημα με τον εαυτό μας, τη θέλησή μας και τους άλλους ενισχύει την άποψη πως υπάρχουν τόσα προβλήματα όσα και άνθρωποι, τόσες λύσεις όσες και άνθρωποι, τόσοι μαγικοί καθρέφτες όσοι και άνθρωποι. Μπροστά σε ένα πρόβλημα οι άνθρωποι δεν χωρίζονται σε αδύνατους και χοντρούς. Όσες φορές και να ρωτήσεις τον καθρέφτη πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος ομορφότερος, εξυπνότερος, τυχερότερος ή καλύτερος από σένα. Συμπέρασμα: Όλοι βράζουμε στο ίδιο καζάνι, όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη από μια καλή κουβέντα, από ένα φίλο που δεν κρίνει, δεν κατακρίνει, δεν βάζει ταμπέλες, δεν κρατάει κακίες. Γλυκούλα μου γλυκειά, δεν με νοιάζει αν πετάς στον ουρανό, αν κρύβεσαι στα τάρταρα, αν χάσεις 30 κιλά, αν βάλεις άλλα 30, αν μιζεριάζεις στον καναπέ σου ή γυμνάζεσαι με τα πόδια στο πολύφωτο.......... για ΟΛΑ αυτά είμαστε όλοι εδώ και γι αυτό κάνανε κάλους τα δάχτυλά μας να γράφουμε και να βγάζουμε την ψυχούλα μας σε ημερήσια έκδοση για να τη διαβάζουν σχετικοί και μη! Πάρε άλλο ένα σβουρηχτό τσαχπίνικο φιλάκι.. και μη μασάς τίποτα! Αύριο είναι μιά άλλη μέρα.. Να πεις και στην μεγάλη μου αδυναμία, εκείνη την τσαχπίνα γοργονίτσα να πάρει την ουρά της παραμάσκαλα και να εμφανιστεί στην παραλία. ΚΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ!!  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Γιάννα επιτέλους.. είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ ότι θα έπρεπε να βρω αναπληρωματικό για το κλειδί!  :Smile:  Αυτά τα λάπτοπ είναι μεγάλο βάσανο τελικά.. και γω αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω σε ένα μασκαραλίκι που περνιέται για λάπτοπ.. μια μινιατούρα! Κοντεύω να στραμπουλήξω τα δάχτυλά μου! Μόλις λύσετε τις διαφορές σας με το αναίσχυντο μηχάνημα.. θα περιμένουμε νέα σου! Να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## pennyV

lbp, πρέπει να διαφωνήσω.. αν δεν διαφωνήσω θα σκάσω!  :Smile:  Ένας παχουλός άνθρωπος μπορεί να ζήσει σαν φυσιολογικός.. και θα σου πω αυτά που σκέφτομαι τώρα, γιατί αν ψάξω λίγο θα βρω κι άλλα.. Πίστεψέ με είναι πολλά!!
Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση σε πάει μέχρι ενός σημείου.. δεν σημαίνει ότι σου ανοίγει όλες τις πόρτες. Αν φροντίζεις τα μέσα σου, τον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο, τις ισορροπίες σου, το χιούμορ σου, την καλλιέργειά σου ως άνθρωπος, αν δεν αναλώνεσαι σε αυτολύπηση και αυτομαστίγωμα, είσαι καλός φίλος στους φίλους σου και υπολογίσιμος εχθρός στους εχθρούς σου, αν δεν πας σαν πρόβατο στη σφαγή σ'αυτούς που θέλουν να σε μειώσουν για την εμφάνισή σου αλλά δουλέψεις λίγο στην "πανάρχαια και δοκιμασμένη" τέχνη του αυτοσαρκασμού και αντί να περιμένεις στωικά την επίθεση κάνεις πρώτα εσύ ρόμπα τον εαυτό σου με χιούμορ και ειλικρίνεια.. νομίζεις ότι είναι πολλοί αυτοί που θα μείνουν αδιάφοροι; Δεν νομίζω..  :Wink:  Όπως υπάρχουν αδιάφοροι παχουλοί υπάρχουν και αδιάφοροι αδύνατοι άνθρωποι. Αυτό που κάνει τους ανθρώπους να προσελκύουν άλλους ανθρώπους όπως η λάμπα τα ζουζούνια.. είναι το φως που βγαίνει από μέσα τους. Είναι η ιδιότητα να είσαι αυτόφωτος και να φωτίζεις εσύ τους γύρω σου και όχι να περιμένεις να πάρεις κάτι από το φως το δικό τους..

----------


## placebo_ed

Ε όντως, δεν είναι ότι δεν ζούμε σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, ούτε ότι δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε αγόρι. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω, και είχα και στο παρελθόν που και πάλι είχα παραπάνω κιλά. Ότι υπάρχει ρατσισμός απέναντι στα πιο εύσωμα άτομα υπάρχει και είναι γεγονός, αλλά το θέμα είναι τί κάνουμε εμείς μέσα μας όπως πολύ σωστά είπε η penny!Δεν χρειάζεται για να βρεις γκόμενο να αδυνατίσεις απαραίτητα, αν και όντως βρίσκει πολύ πιο εύκολα μια αδύνατη, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλες οι γυναίκες ψάχνουμε κάποιον που θα μας αγαπήσει για αυτό που είμαστε και όχι μόνο για τον ωραίο μας κώλο. ʼσε που αν συνεχίσουμε την δίαιτα, θα γίνει κι αυτό. Και δεν λέω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αδυνατίσουμε. Φυσικά και χρειάζεται, απλά δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθουμε τόσο άσχημα με τον εαυτό μας!Καλήμερα σε όλες και όλους!Μουτς!

----------


## lidal

Συμφωνώ με την Πένυ!

----------


## BARB3

γεια σας φιλεναδες. η ηδονοβλεψιας αργησε λιγο αλλα καταφερε εστω και με νεο ονομα να μπει. 
Γλυκουλα και πεννυ, εχω να σας πω οτι συγκινηθηκα πολυ απο την ιστορια της πεννυ και με τα προβληματα της γλυκουλας. Καθε φορα που διαβαζω τετοιες ιστοριες -και ειναι πολλες δυστυχως- απο τη μια ευχαριστω το θεο που δεν μου εδωσε τετοια προβληματα και απο την αλλη τον κατηγορω γιατι μας αφηνει να περναμε τετοιες δοκιμασιες. 
ας μην σχολιασουμε παραπερα. ας παρουμε σαν δεδομενο αυτο που συμβαινει και ας κοιταξουμε την νεα μερα που ξεκινα με θαρρος και αισιοδοξια. να ελπισουμε οτι σημερα θα εχουμε μια καλυτερη μερα απο την χθεσινη και καθε χθεσινη. Ας βαλουμε στοχους εφικτους για οτι προβλημα εχουμε και να προσπαθησουμε να το αντιμετωπισουμε, να το πετυχουμε, να το προσπερασουμε.
εγω ανυσηχω για την αθηνα και το μαρικακι που δεν μας επισκεπτονται και ελπιζω να ειναι καλα. 
Joanna, δεν μπορω να πω. ζηλευω που επισκεπτεσαι την ομαδα cysters πρωτα απο ολους. Αληθεια ομαδα Cysters, παιρνετε ολες και reductil? θυμαμαι οτι η αθηνα, η πεννυ, το μαρικακι παιρνουν. οι υπολοιπες?
Να αναφερθω και στο θεμα αγαπα τον ευατο σου ή αλλιως να εισαι αυτοφωτος. ετσι πρεπει βρε κοριτσια. το οτι ειμαστε παχουλες και το οτι ειμαστε η μειοψηφια δεν σημαινει οτι το βαζουμε κατω. οτι θελουμε να αδυνατισουμε, το θελουμε αλλά και σε οποιον αρεσουμε. το αν βρισκουμε αντρα ή αν βρισκουμε ρουχα ειναι η λεπτομερεια. το θεμα ειναι κατ'εμενα οτι πρεπει να αδυνατισουμε για την υγεια μας. ο παχυσαρκος ειναι ηδη αρρωστος. η παχυσαρκια ειναι αρρωστια ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι. ακομη και αν δεν συνοδευεται απο καποιο αλλο ιατρικο προβλημα. γι'αυτο ακομη και το χειρουργειο ειναι λυση γλυκουλα και ας το φοβομαστε. αν δηλαδη εισαι ετοιμογεννη και σου πουν να κανεις καισαρικη θα πεις οχι? μια αποφαση ειναι. αφου ζοριζεσαι να χασεις κιλα, ψαξτο λιγο κι αν παλι δεν θελεις, τοτε προσπαθεια-διαιτα-γυμναστικη-φορουμ για υποστηριξη που θα μας γινουν τροπος ζωης.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,κυστοκόριτσα!
Είδα απειλητικές επιστροφές από guest star-παρουσίες
(φιλάκια πολλά ακριβοθώρητη Jeanne d'Arc!)
κι είπα να πω κι εγώ ένα "γειά",να κατουρήσω την περιοχή μου,
μην τυχόν χάσω την δευτεροκαθεδρία στο γκεσταριλίκι!
Ναι!Είναι γεγονός!Όπου χώνομαι,ανεβάζω το επίπεδο της κουβέντας!

Η συζήτηση για το τι είναι φυσιολογική ζωή και τι όχι
(αν και σιχαίνομαι αυτόν τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό)
είναι μεγάλη...Ασπάζομαι απόλυτα την οπτική της Πέννυ,
αλλά θα συμπληρώσω πως σε καθημερινό πρακτικό επίπεδο,
ο αριθμός του επιπλέον βάρους κάνει σημαντική διαφορά
στην ποιότητα ζωής.ʼλλο 80,άλλο 100,άλλο 130,άλλο πιο πάνω...
Εκεί ψηλά,κάθε μηχανική καθημερινή κίνηση και πρακτική 
γίνεται υπερπροσπάθεια,πόνος,κούρα ση,περιορισμός,
κάποια μάλιστα είναι ανέφικτα!Και οι συνέπειες στην ψυχολογία
και τη διάθεση δυσβάσταχτες και καθημερινή πρόκληση προς αντιμετώπιση.
Δε θέλω να ρίξω το παρεάκι,αλλά το τι λογίζεται από κάποιον "φυσιολογικό"
μπορεί να μην είναι καθόλου "φυσιολογικό" για κάποιον άλλον.
Τονίζω για άλλη μία φορά-προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων-πως αναφέρομαι 
σε πρακτικά ζητήματα κι όχι στην αξία του ανθρώπου,στο δικαίωμα του στη ζωή,
τη χαρά,την κοινωνικότητα,όλα όσα μοναδικά είμαστε ανεξάρτητα από την εικόνα μας.

----------


## esceden

καλημερούδια στις αδερφούλες απο τη δουλειαααααα!!

κοριτσαρες μου, ευκολα λεμε ότι ολοι είμαστε ίσοι, αλλά νιώθουμε συχνά κάποιους να ναι κομματάκι πιο ίσοι από εμάς.. συμβαίνει παντα σε όσα είναι έξω από τη νόρμα. με βοηθάει να αποστασιοποιούμαι από το "πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι" και να κοιταω το θέμα της υγείας. αν εμενα στην εικονα, καθε κιλο που έχανα δε θα μου δινε χαρα, αλλα θα πελάγωνα σκεφτομενη ποσα μενουν.. αν ομως κοιταξουμε σε βαθος χρόνου ποσο βοηθάμε την υγεία μας κ τη ζωη μας, κ το μισο, μικρο κιλάκι, ειναι μια νικη!

επιφυλασσομαι να λυσω τη διαφωνια μου με την .. τουαλετα, για να ενημερωσω το τικεράκι!! φιλια σε όλες κ καλή δύναμη!

----------


## tweetaki15

esceden μου σε ευχριστουμε πολυ ααντε καλη τυχη κ σε σενα κ καλο κουραγιο,συνεχισε δυναμικα....

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Kαλησπερα κοριτσια μου,ειστε καλα??Σαs ευχαριστω πολυ,πολυ για τα ποστ σαs.Nα σαs υπενθυμισω,πωs δεν κανω χρηση των reductil,δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει καν,αλλα το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα,αν και εναs φιλοs,οπωs εγραψα και σε προηγουμενο post,κατεληξε στο νοσοκομειο,αλλα δεν ξερω αν επεξε ρολο,η τοτε ψυχολογικη του κατασταση.Μονο με συνταγη γιατρου θα κανω το βημα αυτο,επισηs ενα αλλο νεο ειναι οτι η ζυγαρια μου,η οποια ειναι ηλεκτρονικη,εχει διαφορα με του φαρμακειου 2κιλα.Ισωs θελει πεταμα απο τον 1 οροφο,`η σπασιμο για να νιωσω καλυτερα.Να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποια,μαγιο ωραια,για ευσωμεs,ξερετε που εχει?σε ποια καταστηματα ??Τωρα οσον αφορα την εμφανιση,επειδη ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινειs,δεν ειναι το παν,φυσικα και ειναι η καλλιεργεια,ο τροποs συμπεριφοραs,τα εσωτερικα χαρισματα,κτλ,αλλα μαs ελκυει και ενα αντραs γοητευτικοs,με ωραια δοντια,χαμογελο,ματια,χερι ,κτλβασικα οι αδυνατοι αντρεs δεν μου αρεσουν,οι γεροδεμενοι,με αθλητικο σωμα θα ελεγα θα ηταν το ιδανικο για μενα,αλλα αμα αυτα τα πειs,γενικα σε καποιουs `η σε γνωστεs σου,θα σου πουν,καλα ζηταs εναν τετοιο αντρα,και εισαι πχ τοσο παχια,εε μην μου πειτε οτι δεν το εχετε ακουσει,σαs ειχα πει μια περιπτωση στη γειτονια μου,με μια κοπελα παρα πολλα κιλα,και με εναν εμφανισιμο νεο,τι εγινε??ανατρεξτε σε παλαια ποστ να διαβασετε,για να μην κουραζω τιs υπολοιπεs,οι οποιεs ξερουν.Οπωs και να το κανουμε,scannarisma περναμε ολεs,εκει που τρελλενομαι με αλλο ενα θεμα ειναι οταν,σταματαω στο γρηγορη μικρογευματα,να παρω την μαυρη μου,μπαγκετα με γαλοπουλα,και μαρουλακι,που με κοιτανε και λενε μεσα τουs,κοιτα η``χοντρη`` τρωει,παs στη θαλασσα πεζειs και λιγο,ρακετεs,παιζειs kαι λιγο beach voley,γιατι εμενα μου αρεσουν και τα δυο,και θα λενε οι αλλοι ,κοιτα ``η χοντρη``θελει και ρακετεs,θελει και beach voley,και εσυ το κανειs μπαs,και χασειs κανενα ευλογημενο κιλο.ΤΙΙ ανθρωποι θεε μου.Αλλοs δηλαδη που δεν ειναι χοντροs,και εχει μια τεραστια μυτη παραδειγμα,να παμε να του φωναζουμε,πω,πω με αυτην την μυτη,ηρθεs να κανειs μπανιο στη θαλασσα?αλλα να σαs πω κατι,και σε αυτον με την μεγαλη μυτη,εχω ακουσει αλλουs να λενε,``τσιμπα κανενα κεφτεδακι``,χαχαχα,σε τι κοσμο ζουμε τελικα???Μαλλον πρσπαθουν να μειωσουν το αλλον,για να νιωθουν εκεινοι καλα,δεν εξηγητε αλλιωs,εγω πραγματικα το λεω,δεν εχω κοροιδεψει ανθρωπο,δεν εχει καμμια ουσια,που το κανουν,καποιοι/εs.Eσειs τι λετε??για πειτε την αποψη σαs!

----------


## placebo_ed

εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να κοιτάζει τον εαυτό του και να μην ασχολείται με τα "ελαττώματα" του άλλου. Η ευτυχία είναι άλλωστε αυτό που αναζητάμε, και είναι τελείως άσχετη με την ομορφιά.Εγώ έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι με τα αδιάκριτα βλέμματα. Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο κόμπλεξ για την εμφάνιση μου άλλωστε, ποτέ μου δεν είχα. Είναι τραγικό το να κοροιδεύεις κάποιον. Δεν το έχω κάνει και ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω ποτέ μου. Ίσως αυτή η κατάσταση με τα επιπλέον κιλά να μας έχει κάνει "καλύτερους" ανθρώπους, που ασχολούμαστε με την ουσία και όχι με τη φιγούρα!Γλυκούλα μου, να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις, να τρως την μπακέτα σου, να παίζεις με την ρακέτα σου και ότι άλλο θες. Και αν σε κοιτάνε επίμονα, κοίτα τους κι εσύ, μέχρι να ντραπούν και να γυρίσουν αλλού το βλέμμα. Που ξέρεις, ίσως και να νιώσουν μ...κες...

----------


## esceden

α καλα.. απο τέτοια εχω ακουυυυυσει..

στο γυμνασιο που με κοροιδευε ενας συμμαθητης μου, ηρεμη ηρεμη, αλλα τα πηρα! σ ενα διαλεμμα τον βουτηξα απο το γιακα (του εριχνα κεφαλι) και του ειπα (καλο κουμασι κ εγω) "μπορω να αδυνατισω οποτε θελω. (που να ξερα! χεχε) ψήλωσε, ελα κοιτα με στα ματια κ ξανακοροιδεψε με."

παρομοιο σκηνικο ήταν σε καποια φαση περσι.. ημουν για καφε με τον δικο μου κ περνανε δυο τσουπρες κ αναφωνουν "μα, καλα.. τι της βρηκε?". εμεινα! κυριως με το γεγονος οτι το ειπαν επιτηδες δυνατα.. γυρναει τοτε και τους λεει εμφανως εκνευρισμενος ο δικος μου "δε την φτανετε ουτε στο τοσο δα.. αντε σε κανα κομμωτηριο να καλλιεργηθειτε. κ μη σας ξαναπετυχω πουθενα.."

παντα θα ακους. το θεμα ειναι ποσο γερο στομαχι εχεις! και ποση ψυχραιμια να απαντας αναλογα οπου πρεπει για να μη σε περνουν για ζωο..

----------


## lbp_ed

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι για να βρεις αγόρι είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Ήδη τα αγόρια έχουν τρελές απαιτήσεις, είναι προβληματικά πολλές φορές, άντε να βρεις κάποιον να σου αρέσει και να του αρέσεις. Οπότε είναι ήδη δύσκολο να βρεις αγόρι, πόσο μάλλον αν έχεις κιλά. Καταρχάς δεν θα μπορείς να ζητάς τον κούκλο, ίσως ούτε καν τον μέτριο. Και κατά δεύτερον, δεν ξέρεις αν σε θέλει αυτός που σου αρέσει, λόγω των κιλών. Μου χει τύχει πολλές φορές. Αλλά και γενικά όπως λέει και η γλυκούλα, υπάρχει διάκριση, υπάρχει κούραση όπως λέει και η Nadine και εδώ τα ακούς από τους δικούς σου όλη την ώρα (εννοώ και φίλους) άντε πως έχεις γίνει έτσι, και αδυνάτισε, αδυνάτισε, είναι ωραίο να ακούς όλη την ώρα αυτή τη γκρίνια; Και με τον αυτοσαρκασμό, κάνουμε επίθεση στον εαυτό μας, για να μην μας κάνουν οι άλλοι, γινόμαστε έτσι κι αλλιώς ρεζίλι. Δυστυχώς παιδιά, ζούμε στην εποχή της εικόνας και η εικόνα είναι οι αδύνατες, οπότε λίγο μετράμε εμείς. Δεν πάει να 'χουμε εσωτερικό κόσμο, ποιόν τον ενδιαφέρει; Εντάξει για φιλία, αν και πολλές φορές οι φίλοι μπορεί να είναι καταπιεστικοί ή να σχολιάζουν, αλλά και σε άλλα πράγματα υπάρχει ρατσισμός.

----------


## placebo_ed

Καλά αυτά που λες αλλά μπορεί να είναι ένας γενικός κανόνας με πολλές εξαιρέσεις. Και εγώ αλλά και πολλές γνωστές μου, έχουν πολύ ωραία αγόρια και με μυαλό. Δεν ψάχνουν όλοι μόνο για ωραίο σώμα, αλλά για ωραία προσωπικότητα. Αν φυσικά τα έχεις και τα δύο, τότε είσαι σούπερ. Και αν πιστεύει κάποια ότι είναι μπάζο, τότε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να την πλησιάσει κάποιος. Αν δεν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου, μην περιμένεις να σε αγαπήσεις κανένας. Λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση δεν βλάπτει!

----------


## lbp_ed

Όσο και να αγαπάς εσύ τον εαυτό σου, το θέμα είναι να αρέσεις στους άλλους. Όταν δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό το βάρος σου, τότε τι σημασία έχει η αυτοπεποίθησή σου;

----------


## DX87

καλησπερα κοπελιες !
εχασα 2 κιλακια αυτα δλδ που ειχα βαλει και ειμαι ετοιμη να αρχισω απο αυριο την επομενη διαιτουλα σου πεννυ..

glykoula για μαγιο δες εδω.. δεν ξερω βεβαια αν σε ενδιαφερει η αγορα μεσω internet αλλα ριξε μια ματια..

http://www.quelle.gr
εγω πηρα περυσι αυτο: http://www.quelle.gr/gr/q4r/damen/ws...426/index.html

τωρα που μπηκα μου αρεσε και αυτο: http://www.quelle.gr/gr/q4r/damen/ws...024/index.html
δεν ξερω αν ειναι του γουστου σου..

σας αποχαιρετω με ενα πλατυ γλυκο χαμογελο :-)

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Όσο και να αγαπάς εσύ τον εαυτό σου, το θέμα είναι να αρέσεις στους άλλους. Όταν δεν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό το βάρος σου, τότε τι σημασία έχει η αυτοπεποίθησή σου;


το θεμα ειναι να αρεσεις εσυ σε εσενα.. δεν σου λεω να μην προσπαθησεις να γινεις ετσι οπως θες,αλλα καν το για σενα, γιατι εσυ θα νιωθεις καλυτερα και οχι για τους αλλους..

----------


## lbp_ed

Συγκεκριμένα εγώ για μένα το κάνω, αλλά καλό είναι να αρέσεις στους άλλους, γιατί τους χρειάζεσαι

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Hρθα παλι κουκλεs,dx σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου,για τα μαγιουδακια,ωραιο το δικο σου,οσο για το δευτερο,με τιs μαυροασπρεs φιγουρεs,δεν θα το εβαζα,διοτι οι φιγουρεs λογω κιλων θα φαρδυνουν κι αλλο,και μετα θα με κυνηγουν,με αλατοσφαιρεs `η με πιστολια,που πετανε βελονεs υπνοτισμου,σε μεγαλα ζωα,γιατι θα ειμαι ειδοs υπο εξαφανιση.
Ν α επανελθω στο θεματακι μαs,εxω βιωσει και τιs 2 πλευρεs,ωs αδυνατη,ειχα παντα σχεσειs,ημουν η ψυχη τηs παρεαs,φανταστειτε οτι στο λυκειο ημουν προεδροs,και μελοs του δεκαπενταμελεs,σε χοροδιεs,σε θεατρικα συμμετειχα παντα,και πρωτη σε κοπανεs,διαολιεs,φαρσεs σε καθηγητεs ktl.Mια εντονη προσωπικοτητα,ακομα ``λενε``οτι ειμαι,αλλα σε πολυ χαμηλοτερουs τονουs.Θα σαs διηγηθω μια δικη μου ιστορια,να δειτε,τι διαολακι ημουν.Στα 17 μου,γνωρισα τον σταματη,με πολιορκουσε 6 μηνεs,αλλα εγω ημουν αλλου.Μετα απο μια πολυ ομορφη βολτα στο θησειο,με εριξε  :Stick Out Tongue: ,ειμασταν 1 χρονο μαζι,εκεινοs ηταν 22 τοτε.Ηταν φανταροs,στην αεροπορια,περιοχη ζωγραφου,παπαγου,τον επισκεπτομουν εκει,μεχρι που συννενοηθηκα με το φρουρο,και μπηκα ενα βραδυ μεσα,ναι καλα διαβαζετε.Αφου τον καλυπταν οι αλλοι,μπηκα μεσα τον ειδοποιησαν και με πηγε στο δωματιο του,απο υπογειεs στοεs,ειχε δικο του δωματιο,ειχε δηλωση ψυκτικοs.Εγω με ενα σακο,στον οποιο ειχα μαυροδαφνη,2 κερακια,πλαστικα ποτηρακια,κτλπερασαμε τελεια.Ελα εγω που το ειχα βρει σχοινι-κορδονι,και πηγαινα συνεχεια,μεσα στο στρατοπεδο,χαχα,το λεω και γελαω πραγματικα,ημουν οντωs θεοτρελλη,το ξερω.Μια μερα λοιπον ειχε συννεφια,και εβρεχε,κατα τιs 5:30 το απογευμα πηγα εγω κουναμενη,συναμενη,με το ιδιο κολπο......ελα ομωs,που μπαινονταs μεσα καποιοs,με γαλονια,υψηλο στελεχοs,μαs ψιλοειδε,χωριs να ειναι σιγουροs.Tρεξε μου λεει ο σταματηs,που να παω τον ρωταω εντρομη εγω,απο εκει δεξια,στα παρκιν των ανθυπτεραργων,η βροχη δυναμωσε,και τρεχονταs εγω,γυρνωνταs να κοιταξω πισω,ειχε μια αλυσιδα,που διαχωριζε τα παρκιν,μπερδευομαι,και να σου την κατω,με βγαλμενο αγκωνα,να σφαδαζω!!ΑΑΑΧ οσο το σκεφτομαι γελαω,πραγματικα,επισηs φανταζομαι,εσειs που το διαβαζετε,ποσο εξωπραγματικο θα σαs φαινετε.....και τωρα η συνεχεια,με πλησιαζουν 2 γαλοναδεs,o σταματηs,να προσπαθει να με βοηθησει σε κατασταση πανικου,και φυσικα να απαιτουν εξηγησειs,απο τουs φρουρουs,απο το σταματη,ο οποιοs ομολογησε οτι ειμαι η κοπελα του,και ακολουθησαν αναφορεs,φυλακισειs ktl,ελα ομωs που δεν του επετρεψαν την εξοδο εκεινη την ημερα,επρεπε καποιον να παρω τηλ,να ερθει να με παρει,αναγκαστικα πηρα την μητερα μου,η οποια τοτε πηρε μια γειτονισα ,η οποια γειτονισα,ειχε παρει εκεινο τον καιρο διπλωμα και πηγαινε με 30,40 χιλιομετρα,απο οτι μου ειπε η μητερα μου,εκ των υστερων,ηρθαν λοιπον,με πηραν,μετα απο 2 ωρεs,ασε που στιs λακουβεs,επεφτε μεσα,και πεταγωμουν πανω απο τον πονο,και το τραγικο,μου ελεγε ηρεμησε κουκλα μου,φτανουμε και πηγαινε με 30,ολο φταναμε και ολο πηγαιναμε,μεχρι που εβαλε και μουσικουλα,γιατι ηρεμη τον πονο ελεγε,εγω βεβαια ελεγα τι μ...ισμενη εισαι...ποναωω,ποναωω, επισηs μεχρι να εξηγησω στην μαμα μου,τι ειχε συμβει,και τι δουλεια ειχα στο Γ.Ν.Α(ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ),, περασε ωρα,μετα αμεσωs στο νοσοκομειο με ναρθικα,και lonarid,για να μου περασουν οι πονοι,οι οποιοι ηταν φρικτοι,μπορω να πω,ο καλοs μου oμωs με επισκεπτοταν σπιτι,και με φροντισε,σε καθε αδεια του,μεχρι τωρα μου λεει η μαμα μου αυτην την ιστορια,και γελαμε..εξιστορωνταs αυτη την προσωπικη ιστορια,ηθελα να τονισω οτι ειχα τοσο θαρροs,στη ζωη μου,και με βοηθουσε απιστευτα η αυτοπεποιθηση μου,ημουν μεσα σε ολα,και φλερτ,ειχα,τοτε,μια γεματη ζωη απο εμπειριεs,τοσο ομορφεs,αλλα και τοσο περιπετειωδειs,τωρα με ποια αυτοπεποιθηση,δεν μπορειs,αμα δεν αρεσειs σε σενα,απο εκει ξεκιναει και ξεφτιζει το θεμα,παει........Τωρα δεν υπαρχει φλερτ,περα απο καποια ατομα κατακαιρουs,που σορρυ για αυτο που θα πω,αλλα σε αλλη περιπτωση δεν θα εκανα κατι μαζι τουs,οποτε γιατι να κανω,για να πω,αα ωραια δεν ειμαι μονη,οχι,εγω δεν το κανω αυτο!!Αρα κοριτσια εχω να προτινω πωs,μεχρι να γινουμε οπωs επιθυμουμε,αs φροντιζουμε οσο μπορουμε τον ευατο μαs,και με αυτα τα κιλα,εχω δει καποιοεs παχουλεs,χοντρουλεs κοπελεs,και ειναι τοσο ομορφεs στο προσωπο,τοσο περιποιημενεs,που οι κολωνιεs τουs σου σπανε την μυτη,και με το πετικιουρ τουs,και με ρουχαλακια ομορφα,ειναι γυναικεs που δειχνουν οτι σεβονται τον ευατο τουs,ακομα και με αυτα τα κιλα.Αυτο που εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει να βλεπω,ειναι τιs παχουλεs γυναικεs που προκαλουν,px 130 κιλα,και φαινετε απο το εφαρμοστο,τσιτα,καπρι,το στρινκ το οποιο εχει βγει 10 ποντουs,εξω απο το παντελονι,επισηs με κοιλια,τριαξονικη μλπουζα μεχρι τον αφαλο.Που πααs βρε καημενηηη δεν ειδεs τον καθρεφτη σου???ΕΕ εκει δεν θα κοροιδεψω,αλλα απο μεσα μου θα το πω!!!σαs ευχαριστω που μοιραζομαι,παλιεs δικιεs μου,αναμνησειs.φιλακια σε ολεs

----------


## lbp_ed

Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουν ρούχα.

----------


## pennyV

Κορίτσια μου γλυκά, παλιά, νέα, ηδονοβλεψίες, nadine (που δεν βρίσκω μια ρημάδα λέξη που να περιγράφει κάποιον που κατουράει την περιοχή του  :Smile: ), γκεστ σταρς και όλη η παρέα.. καλησπέρα! Ενώ σήμερα η μέρα μου άρχισε πολύ ωραία.. με βολτούλα ημερήσια στη χαλκιδική.. τελείωσε με διακοπή ρεύματος, μία καταιγίδα που έριξε ότι κεραυνό είχε και δεν είχε καβάντζα ο ουρανός, τσατίλα γιατί έμεινε το σήριαλ στη μέση και πολλή κούραση! Λέω λοιπόν μία μεγαλόπρεπη καληνύχτα και επιφυλάσσομαι να τα πούμε καλύτερα αύριο! 
Σας φιλώ και στέλνω αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς καθώς σήμερα χρειάστηκε να πω όχι σε καλαμαράκια, μύδια, σαγανάκια, κροκέτες, τζατζίκια, τηγανητές πατάτες, μπύρες, ούζα, παγωτά, γλυκά, μπισκοτάκια, κάτι ξεδιάντροπες σοκολάτες με σαντιγύ και ότι άλλο έφαγε η παρέα μου! Φυσικά μετά το χάρηκα γιατί όλοι τους έπιναν σόδες και βογκούσαν από το πολύ φαγητό.. και γω το έπαιζα υπεράνω! ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΤΑΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ!!!  :Smile: 
Καληνύχτα όμορφες!

----------


## BARB3

μπραβο βρε πεννυ που συγκρατηθηκες! το χειροτερο μου γευμα οταν κανω διαιτα και βγαινω εξω με μεγαλη παρεα ειναι τα θαλασσινα. ολοι παραγγελνουν τηγανητα και εσυ τους κοιτας. αντε κανενα καλαμαρι ψητο, καμια γαριδα στα καρβουνα και ο λογαριασμος στα υψη και σε κοιτουν με μισο ματι οταν παραγγελνεις.
μου ελυσες και την απορια που επεφταν οι κεραυνοι. τους εβλεπα χθες γυρνωντας σπιτι.

αυτο για καποιον που κατουραει δεν μου αρεσε αλλά μου φαινεται οτι ολοι κατουραμε παντου? η θελεις να μην σας επισκεπτομαστε καθολου? nadine? φανταζομαι τι θα της σουρεις μολις μπεις!!!

----------


## BARB3

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουν ρούχα.


συγνωμη βρε κοπελα μου. ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθεις κιολας αλλα το σκεφτηκες πριν το πεις? 
αντε να ελεγες οτι ο καθενας φοραει οτι θελει και ντυνεται οπως νιωθει. δηλαδη αν εγω γινω 200 κιλα και δεν βρισκω ρουχα θα φορεσω ενα στενο μπλουζακι και ενα στρινγκ? να κρεμονται τα καλλη μου?

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!! Ελπίζω να κοιμηθήκατε καλά εσείς.. γιατί εγώ ΔΕΝ!! Η νύχτα των κεραυνών Νο1.. νόμιζα ότι είχε έρθει το τέλος μου!! Μπαρμπούλα μου αυτό για το "κατούρημα" ήταν σχόλιο για μία κοπελιά (χωριό που φαίνεται..) που μπαίνει να δηλώσει την παρουσία της με πολύ πρωτότυπους τρόπους!! Και επειδή είναι και ανακυρηγμένη γκεστ δεν μπορούμε να της πούμε και τίποτα.. κατάλαβες;;  :Smile: 
Όχι απλά χαιρόμαστε που μπαίνετε.. σε λίγο θα παίρνουμε και παρουσίες και δεν θα απουσιάζει καμία χωρίς χαρτί γιατρού  :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλημέρα,κυστοκόριτσα!
> Είδα απειλητικές επιστροφές από guest star-παρουσίες
> (φιλάκια πολλά ακριβοθώρητη Jeanne d'Arc!)
> κι είπα να πω κι εγώ ένα "γειά",να κατουρήσω την περιοχή μου,
> μην τυχόν χάσω την δευτεροκαθεδρία στο γκεσταριλίκι!
> Ναι!Είναι γεγονός!Όπου χώνομαι,ανεβάζω το επίπεδο της κουβέντας!


Γλυκούλα μου πολύ γέλασα με τις φανταροπεριπέτειες.. προσπαθώ να σε φανταστώ πεσμένη κάτω να βογκάς και από πάνω σου οι γαλονάδες να προσπαθούν να καταλάβουν από που έπεσες! Από αλεξίπτωτο, από διαστημόπλοιο, από τον ουρανό! Ανεκτίμητο!!  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by mineli899_
> λοιπον καλημερα και απο μενα!!!smart εγω δεν ειχα ποτε πολυκυστικες και απεκτισα λογο παχους 1.72 και 120 κιλα και ειχα και εχω θυροειδη πολλα χρονια εκανα και το παιδακι μου και ολα μια χαρα οταν ομως πηρα αυτα τα κιλα η περιοδος μου ερχεται καθε 2 μηνες οποτε ειναι καθαρα βαρους!!!!και επειδη θελω πολυ να κανω δευτερο παιδι θα παω να κανω sleeve ωστε ολα μου τα προβληματα να λυθουν ειναι πεντε χρονια που το παλευω!!


Καλησπέρα και σε σένα mineli899! Το θέμα του παιδιού είναι πολύ δύσκολο όταν υπάρχουν αρκετά κιλά και πολυκυστικές! Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως οι κύστες ήταν πάντα εκεί απλά δεν ενοχλούσαν όσο τα κιλά σου ήταν ελεγχόμενα. Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι μέθοδο ακολουθήσεις.. θα δεις πως μόλις κατέβει η ζυγαριά το παιδάκι θα έρθει!!! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Και πριν φύγω τρέχοντας να ετοιμαστώ για δουλειά.. θέλω να απευθύνω ένα σημαντικό ερώτημα!!!

ΕΡΩΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΤΕ... ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ;;;;;; 

Καλό απόγευμα!!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> εγώ έχω μια απορία?η περίοδος σου έρχεται κανονικά?
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα bouliana.. όταν τα κιλά είναι ελεγχόμενα η περίοδος επανέρχεται στο φυσιολογικό, και η γονιμότητα επίσης! Το κριτήριο της περιόδου που σε οποιαδήποτε κιλά είναι ακανόνιστη δείχνει ίσως λίγο πιο "βαρύ" περιστατικό.


τι εννοείς δηλαδή.εγώ είμαι 164 με κιλά 67 και έχω 40%λύπους.προφανως μαι δίαιτα θα βοηθούσε την κατάσταση αλλά το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κ στα 58 κιλά.περίοδος έρχεται πάντα με πριμολούτ

----------


## mineli899_ed

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mineli899_
> λοιπον καλημερα και απο μενα!!!smart εγω δεν ειχα ποτε πολυκυστικες και απεκτισα λογο παχους 1.72 και 120 κιλα και ειχα και εχω θυροειδη πολλα χρονια εκανα και το παιδακι μου και ολα μια χαρα οταν ομως πηρα αυτα τα κιλα η περιοδος μου ερχεται καθε 2 μηνες οποτε ειναι καθαρα βαρους!!!!και επειδη θελω πολυ να κανω δευτερο παιδι θα παω να κανω sleeve ωστε ολα μου τα προβληματα να λυθουν ειναι πεντε χρονια που το παλευω!!
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα και σε σένα mineli899! Το θέμα του παιδιού είναι πολύ δύσκολο όταν υπάρχουν αρκετά κιλά και πολυκυστικές! Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως οι κύστες ήταν πάντα εκεί απλά δεν ενοχλούσαν όσο τα κιλά σου ήταν ελεγχόμενα. Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι μέθοδο ακολουθήσεις.. θα δεις πως μόλις κατέβει η ζυγαριά το παιδάκι θα έρθει!!! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και εγω την ιδια αποψη εχω με εσενα!!:yes:οποτε ναι ευχομαι με αυτην με μεθοδο να απαλαγω πια απο αυτα τα κιλα!και τις πολυκυστικες!!ειναι οδυνηρο!!

----------


## Nekky

Καλησπεεεερα σε ολα τα ομορφοκυστοκοριτσα εδω!!!

Πεννυ ποσο χαιρομαι που επεστρεψες!!! Θα μας λυνεις ολες τις αποριες!!! :roll: 

Και σχετικα με το θεμα μας εχω να προσθεσω οτι απο την ανοιξη εχω παρει μερικα (4) κιλακια και αμεσως ο κυκλος μου αλλαξε. Μεγαλωσε παλι και εφτασε τις 35 μερες. Οταν ειχα χασει βαρος ειχα κατεβει στις 30 (οπως παντα δηλαδη) Και πριν χασω βαρος ημουν στις 45 με 50 μερες. 
Πως ομως θα ξαναπαρω την αποφαση να μπω σε προγραμμα να κατεβω αλλα 10 κιλακια (για αρχη)??? Αχ και παλι αχ!

Την λυση την ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να μου επιβληθω βρε κοριτσια... Κανω 2 εβδομαδες προσπαθεια και ξανασταματαω...

Ενι γουει

Σας αφηνω...παω να χουχουλιασω λιγακι!

Ευγενια που εισαι???? 

φιλιαααα

----------


## bouliana

aaaaaaaaaaaaax!πάρει μετά από 50 μέρες πήρα primolut.ποτέ δεν θα έρθει από μόνης της.δεν έχω ούτε κύκλο ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## pennyV

Συννεφιασμένες και μουντές καλημέρες σήμερα, που ο καιρός έχει βαλθεί να μας αποτελειώσει!! Τί κάνετε κορίτσια μου; Εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια ψιλοσέρνομαι σήμερα και το μόνο που θέλω είναι να χουχουλιάζω! 

Καλημέρα Νεκταρινάκι! Και μένα μου έχουν μπαστακωθεί 11 κιλά μετά την εγκυμοσύνη και η ρημάδα η ζυγαριά μου δεν λέει να κουνήσει βήμα! Φλερτάρει ανάμεσα στο 87 και το 88 εδώ και πολύ καιρό παρ'όλο που η διατροφή συνεχίζεται κανονικά και με συνέπεια. Ευτυχώς ο κύκλος μου επανήλθε σταθερός, καθώς το δικό μου όριο είναι τα 90.. από κει και πάνω χάνεται η μπάλα και πάμε στις 50-60 μέρες! Κρατώ την αισιοδοξία μου ότι η κατάσταση θα επανέλθει στα φυσιολογικά σύντομα.. να χάνω δηλαδή έστω και λίγο κάθε βδομάδα για να μη με παίρνει από κάτω! 
Αυτό που λες ότι πρέπει να μας επιβληθούμε είναι απόλυτα σωστό.. αλλά μη το εκβιάζεις κιόλας! Όταν ψυχολογικά είσαι καλά και έτοιμη, θα δεις πως θα μπορέσεις να ξαναμπεις στους ρυθμούς σου! Η μισή δουλειά γίνεται στο μυαλό.. και καλό είναι να το περιμένουμε να συντονιστεί κι αυτό για να κάνουμε τη σοβαρή προσπάθεια! Πιστεύω πως αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη τα βουνά με τη στασιμότητα 2 και παραπάνω μηνών! 

bouliana καταλαβαίνω τί περνάς, είναι άδικο να χαπακωνόμαστε για μία τόσο φυσιολογική λειτουργία του γυναικείου οργανισμού.. αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος. Όλα αυτά τα ορμονο-χάπια κάνουν απίστευτες κατακρατήσεις με πρηξίματα και φουσκώματα! αντισυλληπτικά έχεις πάρει ποτέ; Τις περισσότερες φορές βοηθούν αρκετά..

Σμαρτάκι στην ερώτηση "κερδίζω τίποτα;" απαντώ με στόμφο!!! ΙΣΟΒΙΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΙΛΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΧΟΥ ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΗΔΩΝ!!!  :Smile: 

Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλες!!

----------


## bouliana

σε τι βοηθάνε, τα αντισυλληπτικά γιατί όλοι τελευταία λένε οτι τα δίνουν οι γιατροί για να πουλάνε κ οτι δεν κάνουν κακό αλλά δεν βοηθάνε σε τίποτα κιόλας.τζάμπα χαπάκωμα δηλ.ξες κάτι πάνω σε αυτό?εγώ πάντως είμαι προκατειλημένη απέναντι τους.

----------


## smart

αααααααααα οοοοοοοοοοοοχχχχχιιιιιιιι ιιι!!!
δεν καταλαβες καλα!!!
εγω σε ομαδα γκαντεμηδων ΔΕΝ προτιθεμαι να μπω!!!
:smirk:

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> σε τι βοηθάνε, τα αντισυλληπτικά γιατί όλοι τελευταία λένε οτι τα δίνουν οι γιατροί για να πουλάνε κ οτι δεν κάνουν κακό αλλά δεν βοηθάνε σε τίποτα κιόλας.τζάμπα χαπάκωμα δηλ.ξες κάτι πάνω σε αυτό?εγώ πάντως είμαι προκατειλημένη απέναντι τους.


Λοιπόόόν.. μακάρι να είχαμε και κανένα γιατρό αγκαζέ να μας τα έλεγε και λίγο επιστημονικά, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω!
Για μια νορμάλ (μη πολυκυστική) γυναίκα τα αντισυλληπτικά περιέχουν τη σωστή ποσότητα ορμονών για να αναστείλλουν την ωορρηξία, που είναι και ο βασικός παράγοντας για το πότε θα έχουμε την επόμενη περίοδο! Παίρνεις 21 χαπάκια (ωορρηξία γιοκ), σταματάς 7 μέρες και σου έρχεται περίοδος. Τόσο απλά! 
Σε μας τώρα.. επειδή το ωάριο μεγαλώνει με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς (λόγω των κυστών) ο οργανισμός το παλεύει πολύ μέχρι να δει ότι δεν γίνεται να το ωριμάσει και να κάνει ωορρηξία.. οπότε ολόκληρος ο μηχανισμός παίρνει 40-50-60 μέρες ίσως και περισσότερο. Δεν ξέρω τί ακριβώς πηγαίνει τόσο στραβα στις ορμόνες που να υπάρχει παντελής έλλειψη περιόδου.. πάντως κάπως έτσι εξηγείται το γιατί τα αντισυλληπτικά είναι το μόνο φάρμακο για μας. Βγαίνει απ'τη μέση η ωορρηξία και η μήτρα αποβάλλει το περιεχόμενό της στις 28 μέρες. 
Όλα αυτά βέβαια ωραία και καλά μέχρι που αρχίζεις τις προσπάθειες για παιδί, οπότε και αλλάζει η τακτική αντιμετώπισης. Εκεί χρειάζεται υπομονή και έμπειρος γιατρός για να "παίξει" με τις ορμόνες και να πετύχει γόνιμη ωορρηξία. 

Υπεραπλουστεύσεις όλα αυτά σε μία εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκη ισορροπία, που σε μας - δυστυχώς - είναι εκ προοιμίου διαταραγμένη!
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο  :Smile: 

Smart εμείς οι γκαντέμηδες δεν είμαστε κακά παιδιά.. μη μας απορρίπτεις πριν μας γνωρίσεις πρώτα!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## smart

χαχα  :Wink: 
δε σας απορριπτω καλα μου παιδια  :Smile: 
απλα απορριπτω την ιδεα να νιωσω οτι ειμαι γκαντεμισσα -το χω νιωσει τοσες πολλες φορες αυτο στη ζωη μου και για τοσο σοβαρους λογους που πλεον απλα ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ!
εγω λεω να βγαινετε κ εσεις σιγα απο την ομαδα γκαντεμηδων  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα Σαββατοβραδιάτικικη και βροχερή!! Τί μου κάνετε βρε κοπελιές; Κάποτε είχαμε και κάτι γκεστ σταρς, έμπαιναν.. έπαιρναν και καμιά αράχνη απ'τις γωνίες, έκαναν και λίγο ξεσκόνισμα, τώρα τίποτα! Εκείνο το κλειδί που αφήναμε κάτω απ'το πατάκι τώρα το αφήνουμε πάνω στην πόρτα και πάλι δεν τσιμπάνε κάτι παλιές αγάπες που μας ξέχασαν! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά και να δώσετε και κανένα παρόν!! 

Σμαρτ δεν έχεις και πολύ άδικο... γκαντεμιές στη δουλειά, γκαντεμιές στο σπίτι, γκαντεμιές παντού! Μακάρι να μπορούμε το μυαλό μας τουλάχιστον να το κρατάμε πάντα ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιι(αλά Ζουμπουλία)Γεμάτο αράχνες είναι εδώ μέσα!Θέλεις επίσκεψη κι από guest star,τρομάρα σου!
Έτσι κάνεις και σπίτι σου,όταν περιμένεις κόσμο,οικοδέσποινα,έρωτε αγιάτρευτε,γκουρού και δε συμμαζεύεται;Ντροπή!

----------


## BARB3

Με φωναξε κανεις?

----------


## laktaki

Γεια σας,

είμαι καινούριο μέλος στο site αυτό. Έχω κι εγώ ΣΠΩ και ευτυχώς στάθηκα τυχερή που μετά από πολύ χρόνο και κόπο βρήκα τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο να με βοηθήσει να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα της δύσκολης απώλειας κιλών, καθώς έχασα 24 κιλά και τώρα απλά συνεχίζω τη συντήρησή μου 1 1/2 χρόνο μετά κάνοντας γυμναστική και υγιεινή διατροφή.
Είναι υπέροχο να νιώθεις ο ίδιος άνθρωπος σε άλλο σώμα. Στη ζωή κορίτσια γίνονται θαύματα απλά να έχουμε υπομονή και πίστη πάνω απ όλα στον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό!

----------


## georgina_ed

γεια σας ειμαι κι εγω νεο μελος! laktaki πως τα καταφερες? εχω κι εγω πολυκυστικες και δε ξερω τι να κανω πια! ειμαι 85 κιλα και παιρνω χρονια αντισυλληπτικα...μνε προβληματιζει ομως τι κακο κανουν στην υγεια μου...

----------


## bouliana

laktaki έχω τόσο μπερδευτεί με τους γιατρούς,που όλοι λένε διαφορετικά πράματα που δεν ξέρω πια τι κάνει καλό κ τι κακό.το μόνο που εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ως σίγουρα καλό χωρίς να παίρνει αμφισβήτιση είναι οτι η αργή κ σταθερή απώλεια κιλών αλλά με σωστή διατροφή ώστε να χάνεται το λύπος κάνει σίγουρα καλό.επίσης η άσκηση αλλά κ αυτό με μέτρο κ τέλος οι καφέδες κ τα τσιγάρα που θα πρέπει να κοπούν. α κ το βασικότερο η καλή ψυχολογία,δεν θέλει άγχος.πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αντισυλληπτικά?

----------


## bouliana

ax μπερδεύτικα στην georgina απευθυνόμουνα

----------


## laktaki

εγω πάντως πήρα αντισυλληπτά για 2 χρόνια και μαζί πήρα 14 κιλά οπότε και απλά δεν ξαναπήρα και προσπάθησα να βρω λύση μέσω διατροφής, πράγμα δύσκολο αφού δεν έχουν πολλοί με τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή με κατάλληλη διατροφή και άσκηση έχω χάσει λίπος και έχω ρυθμίσει την περίοδό μου και ειλικρινά σώθηκα. Στην αρχή ένιωθα απελπισμένη αλλά τώρα είμαι φοβερά ευτυχής που μπορώ και μιλάω σε παρελθόντα χρόνο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια καλησπέρα. Εμένα πριν σχεδον 3 χρονια μου είχε πει ο γυνεκολόγος πως είχα πολυκιστικές και πως δεν επροκιτο να μινω έγκυος έφκολα. και στους 3 μήνες ήμουν έγκυος!!!!! Φέτος άλλος γυνεκολόγος μου είπε πάλι το ίδιο. και ότι δεν οοριξία κανονικά έχω μόνο 1 φορά τον χρονο. παρακολουθήσαμε 3 κύκλους και είχα και στους 3. κάναμε εξετάσεις, δεν έδιξαν τίποτα το ανυσιτικό ουτε με θένα ινσουλίνης ουτε ορμονών. Κιόμος στους υπερυχους βλέπει πολυκυστικες. έχετε καμια εξήγηση?

----------


## laktaki

polinaki το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών απλά πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες.

----------


## bouliana

πήρα primolout και δεν μου έχει έρθει περίοδος.είμαι σε κατάσταση αμόκ.ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνω ένα τεστ εγγυμοσύνης κ να πάω να με εξετάσει αύριο.ξέρω πως δεν είμαι έγγυος και αυτό που φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ είναι να έχω καμιά τεράστια κύστη και χρειαστώ κ καμιά εγχείρηση.

----------


## georgina_ed

bouliana mou ασε παιρνω πολλα χρονια! ειμαι 23 και παιρνω απο 16! τα σταματαω κανα μηνα το χρονο! θελω παρα πολυ να γινω μανουλα καποια στιγμη και με φοβιζει ο γυναικολογος που μου λεει οτι με τα αντισυλληπτικα θα μεινω πιο ευκολα! ημουν ρε παιδια 60 και εχω παει 86! βεβαια εχω και μια μανια να τρωω γλυκα! εχω αγχος με τη σχολη και μπορω να μην φαω φαγητο αλλα γλυκα οπωςσδηποτε! αγαπαω πααααααρα πολυ τον συντροφο μου δε θελω να χωρισω αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ισως και να μην του αρεσω πια! ειμαι πολυ μικρη για τοσα κιλα! καμια βοηθεια; μολις ξεκιναω διαιτα τα παω μια χαρα δυο μερες μετα πεφτω με τα μουτρα αν λιγο πιεστω στη σχολη! σκεφτομαι να το πεταξω το κουτι με τα χαπια γιατι μου φερνουν θλιψη ομως γενικοτερα πρεπει να αλλαξω τροπο σκεψης ε; σωστε με τι να κανω;;;; βλεπω στον καθρεφτη εναν ανθρωπο που αποστρεφομαι εγω η ιδια ποσο μαλλον οι αλλοι! τι να κανω;;;;;;; help me!!!

----------


## georgina_ed

laktaki eisai online? εχεις καμια απαντηση σε αυτα που εγραψα πριν?

----------


## laktaki

georgina mou egw elusa to provlima mou mesw diatrofis apo enan diaitologo pou me voithise na rithmisw ti diatrofi mou kai to simantikotero mou stathike kalutera ki apo psuxologo! einai efikto na sumvei auto arkei na peseis ston katalllilo fusika! na eisai aisiodoxi kai na pistepseis stin prospatheia sou.  :Smile:

----------


## vaso05

Κορίτσια καλησπέρα. laktaki συμφωνώ απόλυτα με ότι γράφεις. Απλά εγώ από το 2005 που χώρισα και από 60 κιλά πήγα 93 δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάποιον διαιτολόγο που θα ασχοληθεί σοβαρά μαζί μου. Εκτός από το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών έχω και υπερέκκριση ινσουλίνης. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω τον κατάλληλο και έχω ξοδέψει απίστευτα χρήματα σε διαφόρους κατά καιρούς.

----------


## laktaki

ki egw mexri na katalixw perasa apo pollous kai aporw pws den paraitithika apo tin apelpisia mou! Einai dustuxws duskolo na vreis kapoion pou na axizei kai na xerei ti douleia tou. oi perissoteroi se antimetwpizoun san ena sunithes peristatiko xwris na dinoun tin paramikri simasia sto provlima sou. to exw perasei kai xerw pws einai, dustuxws!

----------


## georgina_ed

ευχαριστω ολες σας ρε παιδια! παιρνω πολυ δυναμη! μπαινω εδω μεσα για ν α ανασανω! ελπιζω καποτε να μπω και να σας πω τα καταφερα!!!!

----------


## Nekky

Μια γλυκεια καλησπερα στα ομορφα κυστοκοριτσα!

Πως ειστε κοριτσια? 

Ευχομαι να ειστε καλα και να συνεχιζετε αισιοδοξα! 

Κοιταζα στον καθρεφτη σημερα και ειδα οτι χρειαζομαι αποτριχωση (στο πηγουνι...πονηρα μυαλα) και χαμογελασα.... 
Εμαθα να ζω με αυτο! Ας χασω τα ριμαδια τα κιλα και ποιος νοιαζεται για τις τριχες? Θα βρουμε μια λυση και γι αυτο! 

Αντε ας χαρουμε αυτην την ηλιολουστη μερα! (τουλαχιστον εδω στη Θεσσαλονικη) Και ας αφησουμε το φως της να φωτισει και να γεμισει την ζωη μας!

φιλακια σε ολες!

Ευγενουλα? που εισαι καλο μου? επεστρεψε ο μεγαλος σου ερωτας και μας παρατησες εμας τις αλλες? ε? :roll:

----------


## georgina_ed

αχ ρε συ NEKKY αυτες οι τριχες στο πιγουνι... κι εγω εχω,,,παιδια με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια πεταξα τα αντισυλληπτικα φαρμακα που παιρνω τοσα χρονια και εχω πρηστει. να σας ρωτησω...τελειωσα την προηγουμενη κυριακη απο αδιαθετη και παλι αυτη την παρασκευη ξαναδιαθετησα!! λετε να ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που σταματησα? ή να ανησυχω? καμια γνωμη? κι επισης αυριο ειναι μερα ζυγισματος... επειδη ειμαι αδιαθετη θα εμ δειξει παραπανω ε?

----------


## RENE_ed

hello koritsia!!! epestrepsa! panta sas diavazw sti douleia sta grigora! me tis trixes sti pigoyni kai sto laimo exw kai ego problima! antisylliptika exw na parw 2 xronia kai eytyxws me kati xapia gia to zaxaro pou mou dwse o endokrinologos ( xwris na exw zaxaro!!!) douleuei mia xara o kyklos moy. entoxo xnoydi thimamai na eixa apo ta xapia sto pigouni alla oxi se shmeio na xreiastei na to bgalw. apo persi pou pantreutika exw megalo problima. h aisthitikos pou me anelabe gia to gamo moy ekane apotrixwsh me keri sto laimo gia na fygei to xnoydi kai apo tote bgainoyn san trelles! apo tote poy xeimoniase olo zibanko foraw!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
tis bgazw synexeia alla ekei aytes epimenoun!!! ti na kanw? o antras mou eipe na paw na tis bgalw me leizer fotolusi i kati tetoio monimo alla an xsanabgoun??? tzampa tosa lefta???

----------


## bouliana

κορίτσια τελικά αφού πήρα primolut μου ήρθε η περίοδος μετά από 10 μέρες(πρώτη φορά άργισε τόσο συνήθως έρχεται στις τρεις).το στήθος μου πρ΄΄ιστηκε απίστευτα.τόσο που ακόμα κ τώρα που ήρθε κ τελείωσε η περίοδός μου,βλέπω τις φλέβες μου.το χει πάθει καμία αυτό?κ μη μου πείτε μετά από εγγυμοσύνη.

----------


## Nekky

hello there!

κατσε να ριξω ενα ξεραχνιασμα, μια σκουπα, ενα σφουγγαρισμα....ξεσκονισμα απα πα πα πολυ σκονη εχει πιασει!!!! γκουχου γκουχου

τι θα γινει καλε? χαθηκαμε!!!!

----------


## Barbara90

Τα αντισυλληπτικά δεν παχαίνουν. Τώρα αν κάθεσαι και τρως κάθε μέρα σοκολάτες τυρόπιτες σουβλάκια πίτσες και τα σχετικά και δεν κουνάς ούτε το δαχτυλάκι σου λογικό είναι να πάρεις κιλά. Αν κάποια από εσάς πιστεύει ότι τα αντισυλληπτικά παχαίνουν δεν είναι σε καλό δρόμο γιατί δεν έχει καλή ψυχολογία και παρασύρεται. δεν ξέρω για τα άλλα όμως ta Yasminelle δεν παχαίνουν. Μην σας πω ότι αδυνατίζουν κιόλας. Οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες αντιμετωπίζονται με τη διατροφή.:yes:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nekky_
> hello there!
> 
> κατσε να ριξω ενα ξεραχνιασμα, μια σκουπα, ενα σφουγγαρισμα....ξεσκονισμα απα πα πα πολυ σκονη εχει πιασει!!!! γκουχου γκουχου
> 
> τι θα γινει καλε? χαθηκαμε!!!!


Helloooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Ava_ed

Μην ακούω και μη βλέπω αράχνες!!!!
Το Σαββατοκύριακο έπαθα τα εξής: Βγήκα να απλώσω ρούχα, βλέπω κάτι περίεργο, σα βαμβάκι ήταν, μέσα σε ένα μανταλάκι, το τραβάω με τα χέρια μου και πετιέται μια αράχνη! Δεν ήξερα ότι και οι αράχνες έχουν κουκούλια. Τώρα που λαχτάρησα το έμαθα. Πήγα, μετά το μαραθώνιο της καθαριότητας, να ξεκουράσω το πονεμένο μου κορμάκι, τα σκεπάσματα κρύα, μόλις τα είχα αερίσει, κάνω να βολευτώ, τι με γαργαλάει στο πόδι, τι άραγε? Κοιτώ, να μία ακόμη αραχνούλα, που έφερα από έξω! ʼλλες λαχτάρες εκεί! Δεν θέλω να ακούω για έντομα, ιδίως για αράχνες. Πέρα από το σιχαμερό του πράγματος, κάνω και άλλους συνειρμούς..

----------


## Nekky

Δεν θελει η αβα μου να βλεπει αραχνες? 
θα το φροντισω αμεσως!!!!!

----------


## Nekky

αφιερωμενο σε ολα τα κυστοκοριτσα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKFBZn41qsI

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σας,
Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα και θα ήθελα να σας πω κάτι που εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ με τις πολυκιστικές. Ίσως να το έχει αναφέρει και άλλη κοπέλα γιατί δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα όσα γράφονται στο forum. Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ όταν έκοψα τελείως τη ζάχαρη. Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται πολύ δύσκολο αλλά δεν είναι τόσο. Συνήθιζα να σκέφτομαι πολύ το φαγητό, να τρώω ένα γεύμα και στη συνέχεια να περιμένω πότε θα φάω το επόμενο και γενικά δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ με τίποτα στα γλυκά. Το διάβασα κάπου και είχε αποτέλεσμα. Μου πήρε γύρω στις δύο εβδομάδες να το συνηθίσω αλλά στη συνέχεια είδα φοβερά αποτελέσματα. Ο οργανισμός μου σταμάτησε να ζητάει γλυκά αλλά το καλύτερο ήταν ότι σταμάτησα να έχω λιγούρες και να σκέφτομαι το φαγητό. Μπορώ και ελέγχω την ορεξή μου πολύ καλύτερα εώς άριστα θα μπορούσα να πω καθώς έπαψα να σκέφτομαι το φαγητό. Καλό είναι να ακολουθήσετε μια διατροφή με πέντε γευματα που θα περιλαμβάνουν δημητριακά ολικής άλεσης, φρούτα, λαχανικά, απαχα γαλακτοκομικά και κρέατα, όσπρια και όχι λιπαρά. Καλή είναι η διαιτα του μουλίνου όπου είδα ότι αναφέρετε. Το περίεργο είναι ότι εφτιαξε και η περιοδός μου χωρίς χάπια αν και όχι περίργο γιατί οπως μου εξήγησε η ενδοκρινολόγος μου αν ακολουθείς ισορροπημένη διατροφή φτιάχνει. Επίσης μου είπε ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την έντονη γυμναστική γιατί επίσης μπορει να απορυθμίσει την περίοδο και η καλύτερη γυμναστική είναι περπάτημα μετά το φαγητό γιατί καίγεται το ζάχαρο. Πολλές από εμάς όπως θα ξέρεται εμφανίζουμε ινσουλινοαντίσταση. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν μια φορά φάω γλυκό π.χ. πάστα επανέρχομαι στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση δηλαδή αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι γλυκά, πίτες με γύρω, πίτσες κ.τ.λ. Θέλω δύο εβδομάδες χωρίς ζάχαρη για να επανέλθω. Προσέχω ακόμα και στα συστατικά να μην περιέχεται ζάχαρη. Προσοχή θέλει και το λευκό αλεύρι. Εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ αλλά δυστυχώς άργησα να καταλάβω ότι η έντονη τάση να ανεβάζω βάρος, η αδυναμία να χάσω κιλά και η βουλιμία που με επιανε είχε τόσο μεγάλη σχέση με τη ζάχαρη. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει και εσάς.
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## RENE_ed

καλησπερα!!! που χαθηκαμε όλες??? τι εγινε???
κοριτσια τη βρήκα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα πολυκυστικες και περιοδος και λέγεται glucophaze. ειναι χαπι που ρυθμίζει την ινσουλιναιμία και σε συνδιασμο με περπατημα και κοψιμο της ζαχαρης με εχει κανει κανονικη γυναικα!!!
ο κυκλος σταθερος μεχρι 38 μερες το πολυ!
μιληστε γι αυτο στους ενδοκρινολογους οσες θελετε να αποφυγετε τα αντισυλλιπτικα! 
και το πιο κουλο!!!! κανω επιτέλους ωορρυξίες και νιώθω κάθε στάδιο του κύκλου κανονικότατα!!!
δωστε σημαδια ζωης!!! μου λειψατε................:starhit::starhit::s tarhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## Misery_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και χρόνια πολλά. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνομαι μέλος σε forum γι αυτό νιώθω λίγο αμήχανα. Είμαι 17 χρονών και τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα τριχοφυίας και βάρος 78 κιλά. Αποτέλεσμα αυτών η πολύ χαμηλή μου αυτοεκτίμηση και η ανασφάλεια όταν με κοιτάζουν οι άλλοι. Παρ'όλο που τα συμπτώματα ήταν έντονα πολλά χρόνια δεν πηγα πότε σε γυναικολόγο μέχρι πριν 4 μήνες. Καμιά εντύπωση δεν μου προκάλεσε το ότι έχω σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Μου χορήγησε αντισυλληπτικά αν και δεν υπάρχει καμιά βελτίωση μέχρι στιγμής. Έγινα μέλος για να σας πω ότι χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη μου σ αυτόν τον κόσμο, γιατί μέχρι τα 14 πίστευα ότι ήμουν καταραμένη, ότι είχα κάνει κάτι στην προηγούμενη ζωή μου και το πλήρωνα στην τωρινή. Συγνώμη αν σας μαύρισα την ψυχή...

----------


## click

το προβλημα σου ειναι αντιμετωπισιμο! ειχα συμμαθητρια που τραβηξε τα πανδεινα οσο δεν ηξερε τι να κανει.
μετα βρηκε ακρη με φαρμακα, της ηρθε περιοδος και αντιμετωπισε και την τριχοφυια και τα περιττα κιλα και ειναι κουκλιτσα τωρα.
αλλαξε γιατρο, βρες καποιον που να σου βρει τι χρειαζεσαι.
και διαβασε και στο ιντερνετ οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις για τις πολυκυστικες.


και φυσικα δεν ειναι η καταρα το συνδρομο αυτο, ξεκολλα!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by RENE_
> καλησπερα!!! που χαθηκαμε όλες??? τι εγινε???
> κοριτσια τη βρήκα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα πολυκυστικες και περιοδος και λέγεται glucophaze. ειναι χαπι που ρυθμίζει την ινσουλιναιμία και σε συνδιασμο με περπατημα και κοψιμο της ζαχαρης με εχει κανει κανονικη γυναικα!!!
> ο κυκλος σταθερος μεχρι 38 μερες το πολυ!
> μιληστε γι αυτο στους ενδοκρινολογους οσες θελετε να αποφυγετε τα αντισυλλιπτικα! 
> και το πιο κουλο!!!! κανω επιτέλους ωορρυξίες και νιώθω κάθε στάδιο του κύκλου κανονικότατα!!!
> δωστε σημαδια ζωης!!! μου λειψατε................:starhit::starhit::s tarhit::starhit::starhit:


Μάλλον μπερδεύεις την χρονική συσχέτιση με την αιτιότητα ενός ευχάριστου γεγονότος. Την υπερινσουλιναιμία σου την βελτίωσε κατά κύριο λόγο το περπάτημα και ότι έκανε κάποιες στοιχειώδεις αλλαγές στην διατροφή σου. Καμιά φορά οι γιατροί χορηγούν χάπια λόγω της πίεσης του ασθενή να πάρει κάτι-οτιδήποτε. Αυτό γιατί οι διατροφικές αλλαγές και η σωματική άσκηση δεν θεωρούνται "θεραπεία" από πολλούς ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι ότι πιο αποτελεσματικό μπορεί να προσφέρει η επιστήμη για να βελτιωθεί η ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη.

Επίσης το θεωρώ από μη συνετό έως ύποπτο να προτείνεις προϊόντα με τόσο ενθουσιασμό λες και είναι κάποια πανάκεια που ανακάλυψες.

----------


## Misery_ed

Click, φυσικά και δε πιστεύω πια ότι είμαι καταραμένη. Αυτό το πίστευα όσο ήμουν μικρή, χαζή και ανίδεη. Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι με τα χάπια θα μπορέσει θα φύγει η ανεπιθύμητη τριχοφυία MAKPOΠPOΘEΣMA. Προς το παρόν τα χάπια μου έχουν ρυθμίσει την περίοδο. (Να φανταστείς έρχεται ακριβώς την ίδια μέρα κάθε μήνα!!!) 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ψάξει αρκετά για αυτό το σύνδρομο στο ίντερνετ. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα απ'ό.τι κατάλαβες είναι η απαίσια τριχοφυία μου που με βασανίζει χρόνια και ιδιαίτερα στο πηγούνι. Κάθε μέρα είμαι με το τσιμπιδάκι στο χέρι. Νιώθω πολύ άσχημα με την εικόνα μου και πολύ απαισιόδοξη... Δε μιλάω για το βάρος μου που ό.τι δίαιτα έκανα στο παρελθόν απέτυχε...

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by Misery_
> Δε μιλάω για το βάρος μου που ό.τι δίαιτα έκανα στο παρελθόν απέτυχε...



Νομίζω ότι αν είναι για κάτι που πρέπει να μιλήσεις είναι αυτό το θέμα. ʼλλωστε είναι η αιτία της χαμηλής αυτοεκτιμήσης και των πολυκυστικών . Μέχρι τώρα παρατηρώ πως ασχολείσαι με τα συμπτώματα και τις επιφανειακές λύσεις τους.

----------


## vikaki2010_

Αγαπημένη μου Myseri! Μην το παίρνεις τόσο βαρυά. Σε πρώτη φάση από τη στιγμή που πήρες τα αντισυλληπτικά το πρόβλημα με τις τρίχες θα λυθεί γαι όσο καιρό βέβαια θα τα παίρνεις!Οι παλιές τρίχες δεν θα φύγουν γι' αυτό είναι καλό να πας σε μια καλή αισθητικό. Μη χρησιμοποιείς τσιμπιδάκι γιατί το πρόβλημα επιδεινώνεται! Υπάρχουν καλύτερες θεραπίες όπως ριζική αποτρίχωση όπου σιγά σιγά οι τρίχες αδυνατίζουν.  :Wink:

----------


## vikaki2010_

Όσο για τα κιλά γιατί κι εγώ είχα δώσει φοβερή μάχη, όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω εγώ είδα φοβερή βελτίωση όταν έκοψα τελείως τη ζάχαρη. Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμβεί σε όλες με αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά όπως ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση μου, όταν έκοψα τελείως τη ζάχαρη είδα φοβερές αλλαγές. Θα σας πω την εμπειρία μου και ίσως να βοηθήσει και έσας. Ήμουν φοβερή γλυκατζού και γενικά μου άρεσε οτιδήποτε περιείχε πολλά λιπαρά και ζάχαρη (πίτσα, πίτες με γύρο, πάστες, κ.τ.λ. ) Επίσης όταν καθόμουν να φάω ξεχνούσα να σταματήσω. Κατανάλωνα απεριόριστες ποσότητες. Είχα κάνει τις απίστευτες δίαιτες και γενικώς πάντα ή έκανα δίαιτα και στη συνέχεια κρεπάλες π.χ. μπορεί να έτρωγα 3 πάστες μαζί. :tumble: Μπορεί να το έχετε κάνει και εσείς... Η λύση ήρθε όσο και αν είναι περίεργο όταν έκοψα τη ζάχαρη τελείως... ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ να πεινάω. Τρώω το φαγητό μου και δεν θέλω κι άλλο. Δεν σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαγητό. Δεν θέλω γλυκά. Θέλει ένα χρόνο προσαρμογής όπου θα έχετε στερητικά σύνδρομα περίπου 2 εβδομάδες. Μέτα βρήκα την υγεία μου. Το κατάλαβα γιατί όταν είπα ας φάω μωρέ μια πάστα κι από αύριο τέλος, δεν ήρθε το τέλος αλλά πάλι το χάος. Την επόμενη μέρα έφαγα κι αλλο γλυκό, την επόμενη ένα κέικ ε και μετά αρχισα να ζητάω τα πάντα. Περπάταγα στο Χαλάνδρι κι ονειρευόμουν να φάω πίτα με γύρο. Στη συνέχεια έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να ονειρεύται μελομακάρονα. Οπότε κατάλαβα ότι κάτι γίνεται με τη ζάχαρη. Κι εκεί πιστεύω είναι που σαμποτάρεται κάθε δίαιτα που κάνουμε. Γιατί όλες λέμε θα προσέξω αλλά την Κυρική θα φάω ένα γλυκό ή θα τρώω κάθε μέρα ένα σοκολατάκι. Οπότε αυτόματα έχουμε απορυθμίσει όλο την ισορροπία της διατροφής μας. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις κοπέλες με πολυκυστικές αλλά κάτι γίνεται για να έχουμε όλες πρόβλημα με τα κιλά. Φυσικά χρειάζεται και ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Φροντίζω να τρώω 5 γεύματα που περιλαμβάνουν λαχανικά, προϊόντα ολικής, άπαχα γαλακτοκομικά και κρέτα, όσπρια κ.τ.λ. Το σώμα μου έχει στεγνώσει από λίπος και σταμάτησα πλέον να ζυγίζομαι γιατί είμαι ευχαριστημένη. Περιτώ να σας πω όπως θα γίνεται και με σας δεν υπήρχε μέρα που δεν ζυγιζόμουν. Προσέξτε και το λευκό ψωμί αντικαταστήστε το με σίκαλη ή ολικής άλεσης. Ελπίζω να δουλέψει και σε σας!:wink2:

----------


## Misery_ed

Αγαπητό vikaki σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Σε αισθητικό θα ξεκινήσω από το καλοκαίρι να πηγαίνω γιατί από τα δικά μου χέρια προκοπή δε βλέπω.Όσο για το 
Γιατρό εμένα μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση που μου είπε ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον η τριχοφυία θα φύγει με τα χάπια αυτα, γιατί από ό.τι έχω διαβάσει τα χάπια δεν επηρεάζουν την ήδη υπάρχουσα τριχοφυία. Τον εμπιστεύομαι όμως απόλυτα, μιας και σε αυτόν οφείλω την ύπαρξή μου σήμερα.τώρα για το βάρος μου, μάλλον υπερέβαλα κάπως που είπα πως όλες μου οι δίαιτες απέτυχαν, γιατί δεν έχω δείξει την απαραίτητη υπευθυνότητα. Μπλέκω με μαθήματα και φροντιστήρια και δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με το θέμα της διατροφής μου. Συν το ότι έχω και τη μάνα μου που φτιάχνει τα ΠANTA!!! Μόνο δίαιτα δε γίνεται να κάνω με αυτή τη γυναίκα...Το έχω βάλει στόχο όμως σε 6 μήνες που ξεμπερδεύω με πανελλήνιες και σχολείο θα προσπαθήσω να υιοθέτησω έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο ζωής με καλή διατροφή κ γυμναστήριο. Δε γίνεται 10 γραμμάρια θα τα χάσω, πού θα πάει:boun

----------


## Misery_ed

Από εσάς αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι λίγη υποστήριξη και ό,τι μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε καθώς έχετε και περισσότερες γνώσεις πάνω στις πολυκυστικές. Α και κύριε Ανδρέα, αν με γνωρίζατε προσωπικα δε θa λέγατε ότι ασχολούμαι επιφανειακά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Απλώς είμαι απελπισμένη... Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!!!! :duh:

----------


## vikaki2010_

Αγαπητό Myseraki πρώτα απ' όλα καλή χρονιά! Εύχομαι το 2011 να φέρει επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις σου και να μπεις στη σχολή που ονειρεύεσαι! Σίγουρα η μαμά σου σ' αγαπάει πολύ και ανησυχεί και αυτή για τις εξετάσεις σου γι' αυτό σου μαγειρεύει τα πάντα. Το έκανε και η δική μου...όσο έδεινα πανελλήνιες. Τα αντισυλληπτικά θα βοηθήσουν να μην βγούν καινούργιες τρίχες, τις παλίες θα πρέπει να τις βγάλεις όταν εσύ το αποφασίσεις και κρίνεις ότι είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να μην νιώθεις άσχημα. Όσο για τη διατροφή σου περιόρισε τα γλυκά και τα πολλά λιπαρά και αμέσως θα δεις μείωση στα κιλά σου. Τώρα που δίνεις εξετάσεις μπορείς να περπατάς όταν μπορείς και αργότερα θα σε βοηθούσε να άρχιζες και ένα άθλημα που θα σου άρεσε. Θα σου έφτιαχνε την ψυχολογία. Καλή συνέχεια. :Wink:

----------


## click

μιζερακι, να πας σε μια αισθητικο και να τη ρωτησεις ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για την αποτριχωση στο προσωπο.
iσως ειναι η ριζικη αποτριχωση, δεν ξερω, θα σου πει.

τσιμπιδακι και πολυκυστικες ΔΕΝ πανε μαζι!  :Wink:

----------


## Misery_ed

Vikaki σε ευχαριστώ. Ήδη νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα! bouncy: 
Click, το τσιμπιδάκι είναι η τελευταία μου επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by Misery_
> αν με γνωρίζατε προσωπικα δε θa λέγατε ότι ασχολούμαι επιφανειακά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Απλώς είμαι απελπισμένη...


Σίγουρα αν σε γνώριζα προσωπικά θα είχα μία καλύτερη οπτική γωνία αλλά θα μπορούσα να σε ξέρω προσωπικά και να σου λέω τελείως αντιπαραγωγικά πράγματα χαιδεύοντας τα αυτιά σου. Δεν σου είπα κάτι παράλογο , είπα κάτι που απ' ότι βλέπω παραδέχεσαι και εσύ.




> _Originally posted by Misery_
> Μπλέκω με μαθήματα και φροντιστήρια και δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με το θέμα της διατροφής μου.


Πάντως το εμπόδιο σου δεν είναι ανυπέρβλητο , πέραν της ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης για να θρέψεις κάποιες ανθρώπινες ανάγκες σου και για να βρεις μία φωνή κατανόησης εδώ μέσα καλό είναι να κινηθείς άμεσα προς μία λύση , γιατί αλλιώς αυτό φόρουμ δεν θα σε ωθήσει σε θετική αλλαγή αλλά θα είναι κίνητρο για στασιμότητα , αφού αν απαλλαχτείς από το πρόβλημα δεν θα έχεις λόγο να μπαίνεις εδώ και να γίνεσαι δέκτης κάποιων μυνημάτων που καταλαβαίνω ότι σε κάνουν να νιώθεις μία θέρμη από τους άλλους αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι μας κάνει να νιώθουμε βολικά είναι και αυτό που μας βγάζει από το αδιέξοδό μας.

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by Ανδρέας Ζ._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Misery_
> αν με γνωρίζατε προσωπικα δε θa λέγατε ότι ασχολούμαι επιφανειακά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Απλώς είμαι απελπισμένη...
> 
> 
> ...


ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα μπορουσαμε να συμφωνησουμε σε κατι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

Να είσαι καλά Smart  :Wink:  και όταν ξαναδιαφωνήσεις μαζί μου δεν τρέχει κάτι, και οι διαφωνίες μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι.

----------


## Misery_ed

Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για το ενδιαφέρον σας, κύριε Ανδρέα. Η δική μου παρατήρηση όμως είναι δεν έχετε τη διάθεση να μου προτείνετε ουσιαστικές συμβουλές. Υποστηρίζετε ότι πρέπει να αναλάβω δράση και να μην παραμένω στάσιμη. ΠΩΣ??? Αναφέρατε την αναγκαιότητα εύρεσης μιας λύσης... Ποιας ακριβώς υπονοείτε??? Το χειρότερο πρόβλημά μου είναι η απίστευτα χαμηλή μου αυτόεκτίμηση και η κακή μου ψυχολογία, που όμως βλέπω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί σε κάποιο ελάχιστο βαθμό από τη στιγμή που έγινα μέλος σε αυτό φόρουμ. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να μην κρίνετε τη στάση μου, αλλά, αν πραγματικά το επιθυμείτε, να μου προτείνετε χρήσιμες λύσεις. Αυτά που μπορεί να αποτελούν θέματα ρουτίνας για σας ίσως να είναι ικανά να μου αλλάξουν τη ζωή.

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by Misery_
> Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για το ενδιαφέρον σας, κύριε Ανδρέα. Η δική μου παρατήρηση όμως είναι δεν έχετε τη διάθεση να μου προτείνετε ουσιαστικές συμβουλές. Υποστηρίζετε ότι πρέπει να αναλάβω δράση και να μην παραμένω στάσιμη. ΠΩΣ??? Αναφέρατε την αναγκαιότητα εύρεσης μιας λύσης... Ποιας ακριβώς υπονοείτε??? Το χειρότερο πρόβλημά μου είναι η απίστευτα χαμηλή μου αυτόεκτίμηση και η κακή μου ψυχολογία, που όμως βλέπω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί σε κάποιο ελάχιστο βαθμό από τη στιγμή που έγινα μέλος σε αυτό φόρουμ. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να μην κρίνετε τη στάση μου, αλλά, αν πραγματικά το επιθυμείτε, να μου προτείνετε χρήσιμες λύσεις. Αυτά που μπορεί να αποτελούν θέματα ρουτίνας για σας ίσως να είναι ικανά να μου αλλάξουν τη ζωή.


Αγαπητή Misery νιώθω ότι πέραν της χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης είσαι μία προσωπικότητα καθόλα ανεπτυγμένη και ευφυής, γι' αυτό σε "κρίνω" , για να σου δείξω μία κατεύθυνση. Αυτό που πρέπει να βελτιώσεις είναι η αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας σου, πως το *κέντρο ελέγχου της ζωής σου είναι εσωτερικό* , και όχι εξωτερικό, δηλαδή τα φροντιστήρια η μαμά που φτιάχνει πολύ φαγητό, και οι υπόλοιπες συνθήκες της ζωής σου δεν διαμορφώνουν την διατροφή σου αλλά εσύ έχεις την* θέληση για αλλαγή* για να περάσεις το εμπόδιο του αντίξοου περιβάλλοντος. 
Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται διαδικτυακά να σου προτείνω μία λύση όπως την φαντάζεσαι , δεν έχω μαγικό ραβδάκι σε αυτό το θέμα. Ξέρω πολλούς που το κάνουν , εγώ δεν το κάνω.Ο λόγος που δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω μία λύση είναι ο εξής:
Το πρόβλημα του βάρους είναι πιο σύνθετο απ' ότι καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος, κανείς δεν έκοψε τη ζάχαρη και αδυνάτισε. Αυτό γιατί το περιβάλλον, η παιδεία, η οικονομική επιφάνεια, η θρησκεία, οι γονείς , ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος, η προσωπικότητα του ατόμου παίζουν ρόλο στην ρύθμιση του βάρους. Αυτοί οι παράγοντες περιπλέκονται και αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους διαφορετικά στον κάθε άνθρωπο, οπότε όποιος σου πει πως έχει το πασπαρτού για αυτό το θέμα δεν ξέρει τι λέει, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

Εν ολίγοις το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο ποια διατροφή θα κάνεις αλλά *πώς θα φτάσεις στο σημείο να την ακολουθείς για αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα με συνέπεια*. Αυτό θέλει συνεργασία και από το δικό σου μέρος (πάλι πάμε στο εσωτερικό κέντρο ελέγχου), έτσι ώστε να χάσεις το βάρος μόνιμα και να ξανακερδίσεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου.

----------


## Misery_ed

Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο δεν πιστεύω πως μια αλλαγή θα με ωφελήσει ιδιαίτερα αυτή την περίοδο. Αν έχετε περάσει από τη διαδικασία των πανελληνίων πιστεύω θα με καταλάβετε. Έχω πολύ άγχος και πολλά στο μυαλό μου αυτή τη χρονιά. Γι'αυτό θα ξεκινήσω μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή και πολλή γυμναστική από τον ιούνιο και μετά ώστε να είμαι σε θέση να την ακολουθήσω. Οι δίαιτες μου στο παρελθόν δε διήρκησαν πάνω από 3 μήνες γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες δε διευκολύνουν την κατάσταση, παρ' όλο που έχετε αντίθετη άποψη. Αν έχετε οτιδήποτε να μου προτείνετε, είμαι ανοιχτή σε κάθε συμβουλή. Το ότι πρέπει να κάνω KATI το ξέρω. Κι επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διατροφή παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην περίπτωσή μου μιας και είναι αρκετά πιθανή η εμφάνιση σακχαρώδους διαβήτη ή καρδιοπαθειών στο μέλλον.  :Frown:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by Misery_
> Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο δεν πιστεύω πως μια αλλαγή θα με ωφελήσει ιδιαίτερα αυτή την περίοδο. Αν έχετε περάσει από τη διαδικασία των πανελληνίων πιστεύω θα με καταλάβετε. Έχω πολύ άγχος και πολλά στο μυαλό μου αυτή τη χρονιά. Γι'αυτό *θα* ξεκινήσω μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή και πολλή γυμναστική από τον ιούνιο και μετά ώστε να είμαι σε θέση να την ακολουθήσω.


αυτο το "θα" ειναι καταστροφικο.

επισης, εχε υποψην οτι μια βελτιωμενη διατροφη θα βοηθησει το σωμα σου να ανταπεξελθει στις πανελληνιες, σε αντιθεση με το να συνεχισεις στους ιδιους ρυθμους που προφανως δε βοηθουν ιδιαιτερα.

κανε ο,τι εχεις διαθεση να κανεις. ακομα και το να συνεχισεις να μην κανεις τιποτα, επιλογη ειναι.

καλη επιτυχια misery!!!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Αγαπημένη μου Misery! Ελπίζω με το διαβασμά σου να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά! Ξέρω ότι οι πανελλήνιες είναι μια ιδιαίτερη περίοδος και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά γιατί φαίνεσαι πολυ συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα. Όσο αναφορά το θέμα των κιλών εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μην τρελαίνεσαι και όταν τελειώσεις θα έχεις όλο το χρόνο να κάνεις ότι δίαιτα θέλεις. Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι μια διατροφή ισορροπημένη η οποία θα σε βοηθήσει τόσο στην πνευματική σου διαύγεια αλλά και στην ψυχολογία σου. Διατροφή δεν σημαίνει τρώω φρουτοσαλάτες και πινάω αλλά ούτε τρώω πίτσες και πάστες που έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι μας διώχνουν το άγχος αλλά τελικά το μόνο που μας κάνουν είναι να νιώθουμε για λίγο καλά και μετά να γεμίζουμε τύψεις. Τρώγοντας ισορροπημένα μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε τα κιλά μας και ταυτόχρονα να έχουμε καλή απόδοση. Επίσης το περπάτημα είναι ένας τρόπος να διατηρούμε τη φόρμα μας χωρίς να κουραζόμαστε ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν έχουμε το χρόνο να πηγαίνουμε σε γυμναστήρια. Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν μάγοι που θα πάμε και θα μας σώσουν. Ο καθένας από εμάς γίνεται σιγά σιγά γιατρός του εαυτού του καθώς το ψάχνει. Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά γι' αυτό το λέω. Είχα πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς οι οποίοι απλά μου έλεγαν χάσε βάρος χωρίς να μου εξηγούν το πως. ʼλλοι μου έδιναν δίαιτες πολύ χαμηλών θερμίδων οι οποίες βεβαίως και είχαν αποτέλεσμα αλλά στη συνέχεια όταν τις σταμάταγα έπαιρνα όλο το βάρος γιατί ήταν αδύνατο να συνεχίσω να τρέφομαι έτσι και γύρναγα στις παλιές "καλές συνήθιες". Βρισκόμουν για χρόνια σε μια κατάσταση που έχανα και έπαιρνα βάρος. Τελικά μια γιατρός που θεωρείται κορυφή μου εξήγησε ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχω τους υδατάνθρακες καθώς οι περισσότερες εμφανίζουμε ινσουλινοαντίσταση. Θα βρεις όταν έχεις χρόνο στοιχεία στο forum σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να τους καταργήσεις αλλά γι' αυτό πρέπει να τρως ισορροπημένα και υγιεινά αποφευγοντας ζάχαρες, λιπαρά και όλα τα παχυντικά. Εμένα με βοήθησε για παράδειγμα όπως ανέφερα η δίαιτα τύπου Μουλίνου (υπάρχει στο forum αν θες να πάρεις μια ιδέα αργότερα όταν αποφασίσεις να ακολουθήσεις κάποια διατροφή). Όταν τρως υγιεινά δεν νιώθεις πείνα και κυρίως εκπαιδεύεσαι στο πως πρέπει να τρως. Όσο αναφορά αυτό που έγραψα για τη ζάχαρη ασφαλώς και δεν είναι μαγική λύση και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εννοώ μην τρως ζάχαρή αλλά φάε καρμπονάρες ή πίτσες και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια κατάλαβα ότι μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να την ακολουθήσεις εάν κόψεις τη ζάχαρη τελείως. Σε εμένα προσωπικά, αλλά πιστεύω έχει να κάνει με τις πολυκυστικές είδα ότι όταν τρώω γλυκά ο οργανισμός μου αποδιοργανώνεται τελείως και αρχίζω να έχω μεγάλη τάση στο να φάω μεγάλες ποσότητες και να ζητάω γλυκά. Κάνει αρκετό καιρό να επανέλθω. Και γι' αυτο είπα ότι το λάθος που κάνουμε είναι να λέμε θα κάνω τη διατροφή αλλά την Κυριακή θα φάω την πάστα μου ή θα τρώω κάθε μέρα το γλυκάκι μου. Εκεί όμως μπαίνουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο μεταξύ δίαιτας και στη συνέχεια κατανάλωσης μεγάλων ποσοτήτων. Προσωπικά είδα ότι η ζάχαρη σαμποτάρει τις προσπάθιες που κάνουμε και το έχω διαβάσει και από ειδικούς ότι σε κάποιους ανθρώπους η ζάχαρη λειτουργεί εθιστικά. Ίσως λόγω του προβλήματος ανήκουμε σε αυτή την κατηγορία και γι αυτό οι περισσότερες κοπέλες που έχουν πολυκυστικές είναι παχύσαρκες. Η γιατρος μου πάντως μου είχε πει να τα κόψω τελείως. Μια άλλη συμβουλή είναι που μου είχε πει είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται έντονη γυμναστική γιατί επίσης μπορεί να αποδιοργανώσει την περίοδο όταν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα κάτι επίσης που δεν ήξερα και τρελαινόνουν στη γυμναστική. Χρειάζεται χαλαρή γυμναστική μέχρι είκοσι λεπτά και το καλύτερο μου είπε πως είναι περπάτημα μετά το φαγητό (μια ωρίτσα) γιατί καίγεται το ζάχαρο. Δυστυχώς το βάρος αυξάνει τα προβλήματα των πολυκυστικών τριχοφυία, διαταραχή περιόδου. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησα. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Nekky

Καλη χρονια σε ολες μας!!!

Με υγεια, δυναμη και χαρα!!!  :Smile: 

Ευχομαι να βρουμε ολες την δυναμη και το πεισμα και να παρουμε την αποφαση και να δουμε την επιθυμια μας να γινετε πραξη! (οχι μονο στο θεμα των κιλων αλλα και σε αλλους τομεις)

Να καλωσορισω και εγω ολα τα καινουρια κοριτσια και να ευχηθω καλη ζωη!

Μετα τις γιορτες ειπα και εγω να ξαναρχισω την διατροφη της Πεννυ απο την Παρασκευη. Θα σας ενημερωνω.

Αχ βρε Αντρεα μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρος και απολυτος! Ειμαστε τοσο διαφορετικοι οι γυναικες και οι αντρες! Ειμαστε απο αλλο πλανητη! δεν εμαθες ακομη οτι για εμας ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να αλληλουποστηριζομαστε και να νιαουριζουμε λιγακι? ΔΕΝ θελουμε να μας βρει καποιος την λυση να μας ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ θελουμε!  :Smile: 

Κοριτσια μακρια απο τα τσιμπιδακια! Την εχω πατησει και γι αυτο το τονιζω! Ριζικη αποτριχωση εχω κανει και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη. Και οταν ξαναχρειαζομαι αποτριχωση και δεν προλαβαινω να παω στην αισθητικο κου, κανω με κερι μονη μου. 

Με υπομονη, με επιμονη και καλη διαθεση μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε!

φιλακια!!!!

(ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ που εισαι? Αντε ΠΕΝΝΥ ελα και εσυ!!! Καλε μου λειψατε!!!!)

----------


## Nekky

Γεια σου vivikaki 

ωραια τα λες! συμφωνω!

η καθεμια μας πρεπει να γνωρισει τον εαυτο της και τι της ταιριαζει. Και εμενα καποιος απο τους ενδοκρινολογους που εχω αλλαξει μου ειχε πει να κοψω τελειως την ζαχαρη και θα δω μεγαλη διαφορα. Το δοκιμασα αλλα συντομα το παρατησα. Πινω μονο ενα καφε την ημερα και ηθελα να τον απολαμβανω με ζαχαρη. 
Γενικα οποτε κρατω διατροφη χαμηλη σε λιπαρα, υδατανθρακες και γλυκα φυσικα και νιωθω περισσοτερη ενεργεια δυναμη και αντοχη συν το οτι δεν εχω το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο!
Θα μου πεις γιατι τοτε εχεις παραπανω κιλα? Δεν επιμενω στην αποφαση μου και τα παραταω χωρις να ολοκληρωσω τον στοχο μου. Και καποια στιγμη ξαναρχιζω! Και επισης....το ομολογω... μου αρεσει το φαγητο! :shocked2: :roll:

Χαιρομαι που τα λεμε!

----------


## Misery_ed

Vikaki να 'σαι καλά! Φαίνεσαι πολύ αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος! Μακάρι να χα κι εγώ ένα μικρό κομμάτι από την αισιοδοξία σου...:no: Τώρα για τη διατροφή μου ευτυχώς γλυκά δεν μπαίνουν στο σπίτι μου. Πολύ σπάνια όποτε πρόβλημα με τη ζάχαρη δεν έχω. Αυτό που με έχει καταστρέψει όμως είναι η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία σε ζυμαρικά, τηγανητά και κίτρινο τυρί. μερικές φορές νιώθω αδύναμη μπροστά στη νοστιμιά τους. :no: Φυσικά και η διατροφή μου περιλαμβάνει και όσπρια και λαχανικά και πολλά πολλά φρούτα. Απλά τα λιπαρά που καταναλώνω είναι πράγματι αρκετά...
Αυτή η δίαιτα που ανέφερες τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει? Αν δε σου κάνει κόπο μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις τα βασικά για να έχω μια ιδέα?

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σου Misery! Ελπίζω να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά. Εύχομαι η ψυχολογία σου να είναι ανεβασμένη! Είναι πολύ καλό που δεν τρως γλυκά γιατί οι περισσότερες τρελαινόμαστε και είναι το μεγάλο μας πρόβλημα προκειμένου να χάσουμε κιλά. Μια δίαιτα του Μουλίνου είναι δημοσιευμένη στην πιο κάτω διεύθυνση http://www.preventionmag.gr/default....&supercat_id=6 στη συνέχεια μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλους συνδυασμούς αν σε ενδιαφέρει. Μπορώ να σου πω και άλλους καθώς όποτε τον βλέπω στην τηλεόραση σημειώνω αυτά που λέει. Αν δεις συνδυάζει υδατάνθρακες με πρωτεΐνες και σαλάτα. Εμένα για αρχή με βοηθήσε. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Misery_ed

Αγαπημένο vikaki... :cool2: ίσως τη δοκιμάσω αυτή τη δίαιτα δε μου φαίνεται κακή. Σ ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση και οτιδήποτε άλλο θες να μου προτείνεις καλοδεχούμενο. Σε 1 μήνα περίπου είναι το δεύτερο ραντεβού μου με τον γυναικολόγο μου. Ανυπομονώ να ακούσω τι θα μου πει. Κάτι θα έχει αλλάξει αφού η περίοδός μου τουλάχιστον έχει ρυθμιστεί απόλυτα. Θέλω να μάθω τα πάντα. Την προηγούμενη φορά δίστασα και δεν ρώτησα... 
:smug: πολύ θα 'θελα να ξεκινήσω τη φοιτητική μου ζωή ως άλλος άνθρωπος ή έστω με μια δόση αισιοδοξίας για το μέλλον και να ξεχάσω τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια...

----------


## vikaki2010_

Αγαπητή Misery και υπόλοιπα μέλη! Ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Σήμερα ήταν στο μες στην καλή χαρά μια ενδοκρινολόγος η οποία πρότινε κάποιες συμβουλές γι' αυτούς που μαζεύουν λίπος στη κοιλιά (δυστυχώς ανήκουμε όπως θα έχετε καταλάβει σε αυτή την κατηγορία). 
1. Δεν τρώμε ζάχαρη
2. Δεν πίνουμε αλκοόλ και ιδιαίτερα κοκτέιλ αν είναι ανάγκη ένα ποτήρι κρασί
3. Δεν τρώμε λευκό ψωμί προτιμάμε ολικής, σίκαλης, μαύρο
4. Αποφεύγουμε λευκό ρύζι προτιμάμε καστανό, μπασμάτι
5. Από φρούτα πρότεινε μήλο και αχλάδι με τη φλούδα (αν και έχω διαβάσει ότι στην περίπτωση μας καλά είναι και τα πορτοκάλια, ακτινίδια κ.τ.λ.
6. ʼπαχα γαλακτοκομικά π.χ. κίτρινο τυρί, τυρί κότατζ, άπαχο γάλα, γιαούρτι
7. Γρήγορο περπάτημα
8. Συχνά γεύματα κάθε τρεις ώρες
9. Ένα κουταλάκι κανέλλα π.χ. στο γιαούρτι, στον καφέ
Misery άλλες επιλογές έχει στη σελίδα 
http://www.sintagespareas.gr/forum/2...wrgou-moulinou Είναι μια διατροφή όχι μόνο για εμάς αλλά για όλους και νομίζω ότι σε πρώτη φάση σε βάζει στη λογική να τρέφεσαι υγειινά. Εγώ πάντως όταν την έκανα με βοήθησε να ξεφουσκώσω. Κάτι άλλο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να προσπαθείς να μην βάζεις και βγάζεις κιλά γιατί αυτό το φαινόμενο του να ανεβοκατεβαίνεις μπλοκάρει το μεταβολισμό και θα χάνεις όλο και πιο δύσκολα. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να το ψάχνεις και μόνη σου σε σχέση με τις πολυκιστικές και να κάνεις αλλαγές που χρειάζονται. Φιλάκια:starhit:

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα κοπελιές!!!  :Smile: 

Και αφού έχω ξεπεράσει κομήτες και κομήτες σε τροχιά, να'μαι και πάλι! Δεν θα πω για νυχτερίδες κι αράχνες, αυτές πια είναι δεδομένες παρ'όλα τα ξαραχνιάσματα που έκανε κατά καιρούς το Νεκταρίνι μας και τα υπόλοιπα καινούρια κορίτσια που είχαμε τελευταία!

Για αρχή θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω όλα τα καινούρια κυστοκόριτσα.. και ειδικα το Μιζεράκι που και βλασταράκι ακόμη είναι, και σε μια φάση της ζωής της βρίσκεται που όσες την περάσαμε θυμόμαστε πόσο δύσκολη και συναισθηματικά αλλά και σωματικά απαιτητική είναι! Κουράγια πολλά και υπομονή εύχομαι κοριτσάκι μου και μακάρι να ξαναπεράσεις απ'τα μέρη μας να τα πούμε λίγο καλύτερα!! 

Για τον εαυτό μου να πω ότι ήρθε επιτέλους το πλήρωμα του χρόνου που νιώθω πια έτοιμη να ξεκινήσω και πάλι σοβαρά την προσπάθεια να χάσω τα κιλά της εγκυμοσύνης.. καθώς ελπίζω πως και το σώμα μου έχει πια τη διάθεση να συνεργαστεί μετά την ξεροκεφαλιά που το έπιασε λίγο μετά που γέννησα. Θα τα λέμε συχνότερα πια...

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλες!!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σας κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είσαστε καλά! Πένυ να σου ζήσει το παιδάκι σου! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Όσο για να κιλά...ξέρουμε εμείς από δίαιτες:yes:θα τα χάσεις σύντομα. Είμαι νέο μέλος και βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το site που έχετε φτιάξει. Είναι καλό να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώσεις μας πάνω στο θέμα. Βρήκα ένα άρθρο που μιλάει για το προβληματάκι μας και σας το παραθέτω. Πολλά φιλιά 
http://www.tlife.gr/Article/fitness-...-10-12650.html

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα Vikaki και καλώς μας ήρθες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές, και τις ανταποδίδω μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Όσο για τα κιλά, πραγματικά είμαι πολύ χαλαρή αυτή τη φορά. Ευελπιστώ πως θα είναι ευκολότερος ο δρόμος τώρα που είδα πόσο καλά ένιωθα λίγο πριν μείνω έγκυος έχοντας πλησιάσει περισσότερο από ποτέ το στόχο μου, έστω και για τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Ξέρω πως τα κιλά που πήρα πίσω ήταν για "καλό σκοπό" και τώρα που έχω και τη δεύτερη ζουζούνα μου και το σώμα μου έχει αναρρώσει από την εγκυμοσύνη και έχει βρει τη σειρά του είναι έτοιμο να συνεργαστεί και να επενέλθει. Πήρα και ένα προσωρινό διαζύγιο με τη ζυγαριά μου γιατί συνειδητοποίησα πως με αγχώνει αρκετά το ζύγισμα, και ελπίζω να καταφέρω να απαλλαγώ κι απ'τον κακό μου εαυτό που είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να με σαμποτάρει. Καλή Κυριακή σε όλους!!  :Smile:

----------


## Misery_ed

Και μετά από ένα σάββατο υψηλού πυρετού και μιας κυριακής με απαίσιο πονόλαιμο :shocked2: να 'μαι πάλι!
Κι από μένα ευχές για τη μπουμπού σου penny και καλή τύχη με την προσπάθεια που ξεκινάς! Φαίνεσαι πολύ γλυκιά μαμά και μακάρι να σαι ευτυχισμένη!Εγώ πάντως δε νομίζω ότι θα παντρευτώ ποτέ τέτοια αρκουδοχιμπατζίνα που είμαι... 
Το καλό πάντως με τα μαθήματα είναι ότι αποτελούν προτεραιότητα το χειμώνα κι έτσι ξεχνώ τα προβλήματά μου... Τα καλοκαίρια όμως που είμαι free με πιάνει ξανά κατάθλιψη γιατί δεν μπορώ να κρύψω τα ελαττώματά μου. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που λατρεύω το χειμώνα και μισώ το καλοκαίρι. Ποτέ ξανά βέβαια δεν το έχω αποκαλύψει αυτό σε κανέναν, γιαυτό και οι περισσότεροι με θεωρούν παράξενη και χαζή όταν τους λέω ότι δε μ' αρέσει το καλοκαίρι! Γεια σας κυστοκόριτσα !:kiss:

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα κοπελιές και καλή βδομάδα να έχουμε!! Μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα έχουμε εδώ σήμερα, αλλά εμένα ο λαιμός μου αρχίζει και με ενοχλεί και δεν μ'αρέσει καθόλου!! Μιζερούλι με κόλλησες  :Smile:  
Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι και ελπίζω εσύ τουλάχιστον να νιώθεις καλύτερα μετά το Σαββατοκύριακο του πόνου. Γλυκό μου αυτό που λες για το καλοκαίρι το νιώθουμε ΟΛΟΙ όσοι δεν νιώθουμε αρκετά καλά να αποχωριστούμε την προστασία που μας παρέχουν τα βαριά χειμωνιάτικα ρούχα και κρύβουν τις κοιλίτσες, τα μπουτάκια, τα μπρατσάκια και ότι άλλο δεν θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο! Και μη σε ξανακούσω να λες τον εαυτό σου "αρκουδοχιμπατζίνα", όσο για το τί είσαι... θα σου βρούμε και σένα το κατάλληλο καλλιτεχνικό μόλις σε γνωρίσουμε λίγο καλύτερα! Να γελάς, να ονειρεύεσαι και να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου πάντα! Θα σε περιμένω από δω όταν τα πράγματα ζορίζουν να τα λέμε! Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> 
> Θα τα λέμε συχνότερα πια...


συχνότερα...???? βλέπω καλά?? καλή αρχή έρωτα μου !! αλοίμονο σ΄εμάς..

----------


## eugenia_

Νεκταρίνι μου ένα μεγάλο ειδικό φιλάκι για σένα!! μου έχετε λείψει όλες πάρα πολύ..

Καινούριες καλώς ήλθατε!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα, καλημέρα και πώς να μην είναι καλή η μέρα που εμφανίστηκε το Νούδι μας!!! Πώς είσαι Ευγενούλι μου;;; Γιατί χαθήκαμε έτσι; 
Δεν ξέρεις πόσες φορές περνάς απ'το μυαλό μου αλλά δεν θέλησα να σε ενοχλήσω καθώς δεν ξέρω σε τί φάση βρίσκεσαι. Δεν θα σε ζαλίσω με ερωτήσεις.. προς το παρόν χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που σε βλέπω στα παλιά γνωστά μας μέρη και ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να σε βλέπω! Όσο για τα νέα σου... ότι θέλεις να μοιραστείς, όπου και όπως θέλεις να το μοιραστείς, γράφοντας εδώ.. με υ2υ... με τηλέφωνο... με ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι... με σήματα καπνού... εσύ αποφασίζεις! Εγώ απλά χαίρομαι που ήρθες  :Smile:  Φιλάκια πολλά κοριτσάκι μου!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Επιτέλους αποκτά και πάλι ζωή το αδελφό τόπικ!
Με σοκάρει βέβαια το γεγονός πως μόλις εμφανίστηκε η Πέννυ στο καπάκι κάνει ντου και ο αγιάτρευτος έρωτας...
Με τίποτα δε θα το περίμενα αυτό!Έχει πλάκα τώρα να πεταχτεί και το Νεκταρίνι!Και μετά το ζεναρνί και το Τετάκι και το Σοφάκι
και η γλυκούλα κι η γκεστ σταρ Ιωάννα κι όλη η παλιά τρελοπαρέα μαζί με τα νέα μας κοριτσάκια φυσικά!
Θυμάστε κάποτε που σας έκανα παρατήρηση που γράφατε πολλά και δε σας προλαβαίναμε;Περασμένα μεγαλεία...

----------


## esceden

Μιλησε καποια για μενα??

Με φωναξε η Ναταλιτσα μου?

Καλησπερα αγαπημένες! Ζεναρνι παρόν μετά από προβλήματα και αισθητη (ε, ε εεεεεε? πειτε παιδια ποσο φανηκε!!) απουσία.
Περνάω μεταδιπλωματική φάση, και η βουτια στον κατεξοχην κοσμο του μη φοιτητη δε με αρεσει καθολου, που λετε κ εσεις στο Βορρα. Ως φοιτητρια, βλεπετε, ολο κ καποια δουλιτσα ειχα για το χαρτζιλικι μου, γεμιζαν οι μερες, εκανα κ το κουμαντο μου στα οικονομικα. Τωρα τελειωσα τη σχολή στη χειροτερη δυνατη συγκυρια, ψαχνω μανιωδως για δουλεια κ νιωθω κολλημενη καπου στα 16, με πολλες περισσοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι, κατι που δε με ψηνει κ πολυ!! Πεφτω ανα περιοδους κ ψυχολογικα, που θελω τοσα να κανω κ να προχωρησω τη ζωη μου κι νιωθω στασιμη.. κ δενει το γλυκο.
Δεν ειναι ολες οι μερες ετσι, αλλα πολλες ειναι και παλευω λιγουλακι με την διαθεση μου.. και οι ψευτοδουλιτσες που βρισκω (τυπου project, πιο part time δε γινεται) απλα με ξεγελουν!

Αυτο ειχε κ το λογικο επακολουθο να ρημαξει κ λιγο η διατροφη μου. Ειχα δει 80,9 καπου στον Απρίλη, μετα επεσε φουλι διπλωματικη, εφτασα 84 το καλοκαιρι κ επαιζα +/- 1. Τα Χριστουγεννα ηταν το τελειωτικο χτυπημα, και 1η Γενάρη είδα 86,5! Τα πηρα λοιπον με την παρτη μου και ανασκουμπώθηκα. & Φλεβάρη προ περιόδου ζυγιστηκα και είδα ενα ωραιότατο 85,2 και περιμένω να φυγουν οι επισκέψεις για να δω ποσο ειμαι. Περιττο να πω πως ξεκινησα Πεννοδιατροφη.. (και θα εκτιμουσα αν το Πενιδιον ανεβαζε κανα μενου να ουμε!)

Κατα τα αλλα χαιρομαι που ξαναβρηκα το παρεακι μου. Μου εχετε λειψει πολύ ολες, αλλα μαλλον σ οποια αγκαλια κ να κοιμαστε, μαζι ξυπναμε ολες μαζι! Πεννου, αρχηγε, που χωρις εσενα παραλύει το συμπαν.. Ευγενακι υπέροχο, Ναταλια απεριγραπτη, Νεκκυ αγαπησιαρα.. Μαζι μ αυτες καλωσορίζω την Μιζερι που ελπιζω να αφησει συντομα το ονοματακι της στα σκουπιδια, και το βικακι!

Φιλιά τσουπρες, 
χειμωνιαζει κ οι κατεργαρες στους γνωστους παγκους!

----------


## Nekky

Κ α λ η μ ε ρ α ! ! !

Αχ πολύ χαίρομαι που επέστρεψε η Πεννυ και έγινε η αφορμή να μαζευτούμε πάλι!!!

Και επειδή δεν λείπει ο Μάρτης απ? την Σαρακοστή? εδώ είμαι!!!!

Πέννυ μου χαίρομαι πολύ που επέστρεψες!!! Παραχωρώ στο ξεραχνιαστήρι στα χέρια σου και καλή παρεούλα από δω και πέρα! Μέχρι και τον Σπάιντερ μαν σκότωσα για να μη μας ενοχλεί! ʼντε γίνε η αφορμή να ξεσηκωθούμε και εμείς να στρωθούμε σε καμιά Πεννοδιατροφή!

Ευγενίτσα μου ευχαριστώ για το μεγάλο φιλάκι! Καλέ μου έλειψες! Ούτε στο φατσοβιβλίο μπαίνεις πια?και σε έχασα.
Τώρα που γύρισε ο μεγάλος σου έρωτας θα τα λέμε πιο συχνά? Ε?

Μιζερι μην ακούσω ξανά για αρκουδοχιμπατζινα! Αγάπα τον εαυτό σου όπως είναι! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις υπέροχα χαρακτηριστικά επάνω σου είτε εξωτερικά είτε εσωτερικά!  :Smile: 

Αρνάκι άσπρο και γλυκό, εύχομαι να βρεις αυτό που ακριβώς ψάχνεις και έχεις στο μυαλό σου σαν ιδανικό!
Δεν σε χαλαλίζουμε για κάτι λιγότερο ή παρτ ταιμικο!! (που την βρήκα τέτοια λέξη?) Αξίζεις μεγάλα πράγματα!

Ναταλοκαρδιοκλέφτρα εσένα τι να σου πω! Είσαι η ζωή της παρέας! Έχεις χάρισμα κορίτσι μου! Love you! 

Φιλάκια σε όλες τις κοπελούδες εδώ και χαίρομαι που θα τα λέμε πιο συχνά! :bouncy:

----------


## pennyV

Και ναι λοιπόν... εμφανίστηκαν!!!! Αννούλι μου γλυκό τί κάνεις;;; Έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός που έχουμε να τα πούμε που δεν ξέρω από πού ν'αρχίσω! Βέβαια μου δίνεις μια ιδέα για το τί μεσολάβησε όλο αυτό το διάστημα μ'αυτά που μας γράφεις και θα σου πω ένα πράγμα. Μ'αυτό το καταραμένο +/- 5 νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε μια ζωή και να το παλεύουμε όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε χωρίς να το αφήνουμε να μας παίρνει από κάτω. Είσαι σε φάση περίεργη που την έχουμε περάσει όλοι, αλλά η ζωή έχει ένα μαγικό τρόπο να βρίσκει το δρόμο της και κανείς δεν πάει χαμένος... να δεις που θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα! 

Όσο για τη διατροφή, δεν σε φοβάμαι καθόλου εσένα! ακόμα κι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα αν δούμε πού ήσουν και που είσαι, η απώλειά σου είναι τεράστια!! Για οτιδήποτε χρειάζεσαι δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να το πω ότι η συμπαράστασή μου είναι δεδομένη! Όσο για τα δικά μου τα ενδιάμεσα.. θα τα γράψω κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα έχω άλλα 2 στόματα δίπλα στ'αυτιά μου να μπουρδουκλώνουν την αυτοσυγκέντρωσή μου!

Νεκταρίνι μου ευχαριστώ που μου παραδίδεις το ξαραχνιαστήρι, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε και τα πόστα του ο καθένας! Ο Σπάιντερ δεν πέθανε για το τίποτα.. μην εμφανιστούν τίποτε ξαδερφάκια του εδώ μέσα και δεν τους κοπεί ο βήχας άμεσα!!! 

Ευγενούλι πού είσαι;;;;;

Καλό Τεταρτοαπόγευμα να έχουμε όλοι, και ελπίζω σε νέες εμφανίσεις σύντομα!! Φιλάκια πολλά κυστοκοπελιές

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρες ηλιόλουστες! Ελπίζω να μη μου ξυπνήσατε έτσι...

----------


## Nekky

Καλησπέρα

εγω κάπως ετσι ξυπνησα σημερα Πεννυ μου!

Με τα μηνιαία μου και πονοκέφαλο! ...............

Αλλα εξελίχτηκε σε ομορφη μέρα! Ο πονοκέφαλος δεν πέρασε αλλα συνάντησα ωραίους ανθρπωπους και με καλή διαθεση! 

Τωρα λοιπόν να εχουμε ένα καλό βράδυ με καλόν ύπνο και ξεκούραση! 

Και αυριο ειναι μια καινούρια μέρα! 

φιλάκια

----------


## Nekky

Καλημέρα σε ολα τα κυστοκόριτσα!!!!

Ας εχουμε μια μερα γεματη με αγάπη! 

Η ευχή μου όμως είναι όχι μόνο σήμερα αλλά και κάθε μέρα!!!

Την αγάπη μου σε όλες!

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρες συννεφιασμένες κι από μένα κυστοκοπελιές! Μετά την ολιγοήμερη απουσία μου λόγω απουσίας του λάπτοπ για γενική επισκευή και συμμάζεμα, επανέρχομαι και βλέπω ησυχία!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά, επιφυλάσσομαι να καταχωρήσω απουσίες σύντομα και φυσικά στο επιμελέστατο Νεκταρίνι μας ένα καρδουλένιο φιλάκι... γιατί ο έρωτας κι ο βήχας δεν κρύβονται κοπελιάάά!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά!!

----------


## esceden

Καλημέρες και απο μενα!
Κυρια Πεννυ, μη μς βαλετε απουσια! Η γουρουνα ειχα Η1Ν1 και ημουν με πυρετο απο την προηγουμενη Τετάρτη μεχρι και την Δευτερα.. Τωρα σαν να συνερχομαι, αλλα μιας που ειπες για βηχα, μ εχει τσακισει το συναχι κ το γκουχου γκουχου! 
Τι κανετε γαιδουριτσες μου?

Στα της διατροφης, δεν εχω ζυγιστει. Δευτερα το βλεπω και ενημερωνω!! Σημερα εχω σπεσιαλ πανεληνατη εξοδο στο εστιατοριο του Μουσειου της Ακροπολης (που σαι Ναταλιτσα να σκασεις) και σκοπευω να ευχαριστηθω γευσεις, ρομαντζαδα και φεγγαρι. Οπου κ αν σας βρει η σημερινη νυχτα, ριξτε μια ματια στον ουρανο.. Χρειαζομαστε πραγματα να μας φτιαχνουν τη διαθεση!

Θα μιλησουμε εντος του Σου Κου, δε γλιτωνετε!!

Φιλια πολλα!!!

----------


## pennyV

Καλό μου παιδί.. ασθενείς και οδοιπόρους δεν βαράμε σ'αυτό το τόπικ!! :PPP 

Περαστικά σου Αννούλι μου και ελπίζω να φύγουν γρήγορα όλα τα απόνερα της γρίππης, που μ'αυτά που ακούω στην τηλεόραση έχω ψιλοπανικοβληθεί... και όχι τόσο για μένα όσο για τα μικρούλια που δεν έχω χειρότερο να τα έχω άρρωστα! Όσο για τη διατροφή, έχουμε μάθει πια ότι το άγχος και οι βιασύνες δεν βγάζουν πουθενά, οπότε πάρτο χαλαρά!! 

Ούτε εγώ έχω ιδέα πού ακριβώς βρίσκομαι, και δεν σκοπεύω να αποκτήσω και πολύ σύντομα. Έχω βρει τον παλιό καλό εαυτό μου, κάνω τη διατροφή μου με συνέπεια... αλλά έχω πετάξει τις μπαταρίες της ζυγαριάς και θα τις επαναφέρω όταν μπω σε ρούχα που φορούσα πριν μείνω έγκυος. Αυτό έχω βάλει ως στόχο, και δεν μου καίγεται καρφί. Το πόσο καιρό θα χρειαστώ μου είναι επίσης αδιάφορο, μου αρκεί που νιώθω ότι κάνω κάτι για μένα, και αρνούμαι πεισματικά να αφήσω τα +/- 300 γραμ. τη μέρα/βδομάδα να μου χαλάνε τη διάθεση! Ούφφφ.. τα είπα και ξεθύμανα!! 

Όσο για την έξοδο, το ρομάντζο και τα υπόλοιπα σχέδιά σου... πίστεψέ με... η Ναταλία δεν είναι η μόνη που θα πρασινίσει από τη ζήλεια! Και γω θέλωωωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## eugenia_

Είδα που έπιασε 2η σελίδα το τόπικ και λέω κάτσε να δηλώσω παρουσία.. είναι η ώρα μου η γνωστή!!

Γειά σας κοριτσάρες μου απίστευτες!! 

Πως είστε καλέ?? Συγχωρήστε με κ εμένα για την μακράν απουσία μου αλλά θυμηθείτε πως μια φορά και ένα καιρό το κράταγα μοναχούλι μου το τόπικ ζωντανό. Μετα βέβαια εμφανίστηκε το γλυκό μου νεκταρινάκι και μου έκανε παρεούλα.. Να μη μιλήσω για τον έρωτα μου που θέλει να παραπονιέται κιόλας...( θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο, βραδάκι.. ξέρεις την γνωστή ώρα των βρυκολάκων...) Φίλα μου τα ζουζούνια σου!!
Νεκταρ θειικό δεν μπαίνω πουθενά..που χρόνος ... Τσάμπα νομίζεις με φωνάζουν πολυάσχολη?? χαχα Καλά μου είσαι εσύ?? Με την περιπετειούλα υγείας που είχες??όλα οκ??

ʼνναααα, έκανες κ εσύ την επανεμφάνισή σου??τώρα?? Ωχ ποιός ακούει την Ναταλία?? Θα λέει τώρα λόγω πένυς μαζευτήκανε και θα την πιάσουν **πάλι** οι γνωστές της γκρίνιες..:rolleyes: Τι άκουσα ?? Η1Ν1 ?? Περαστικά να είναι όλα κοριτσάκι ... Βρε μέχρι και η γρίππη σε αγαπάει εσένα?? ο ουγκ καλά??

Nαταλάκι μου πανέμορφο, σέξυ, μοναδικό και θεσπέσιο τι κάνεις ?? Σε άφησα για το τέλος για να κάνεις μία ακόμη φορά εντύπωση.. Πότε θα έρθεις προς τα μέρη μας?? Τώρα που με συνήθισες σε περιμένω σύντομα . Ασε που πλησιάζει και το καρναβάλι και πρέπει να έρθεις για να περάσουμε σούπερ.. Για να το σκεφτόμαστε..

Να μην ξεχάσω να καλωσορίσω τα καινούρια κορίτσια και να τα ενημερώσω ευθαρσώς ότι είμαστε οι έμπειρες των ΣΠΩ και είμαστε έτοιμες να δώσουμε απαντήσεις, ( σε ότι ξέρουμε..|)

Οι γνωστές CYSTERS... 

Λοιπόν κοριτσια εγώ μετακόμισα επιτέλους, πήγα σε δικό μου σπίτι και αισίως μπορώ να πω ότι ξεμπέρδεψα από τον βραχνά του ενοικίου. Ταλαιπωρία όμως βρε παιδιά μεγάλη.. Με την διατροφή όλα μαύρα (κατίμαυρα) χάλια... Θυμάστε κάποτε που αποτελούσα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση?? έ τώρα έγινα παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν.. Όχι μόνο ξαναπήρα τα κιλά που έχασα.. αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα πάλι να βρώ τον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση επεξεργασίας και ευελπιστώ να μεταπηδήσω σε φάση απόφασης.. και σύντομα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.. Αυτά εν ολίγοις .. Θετικά νέα στο γνωστό μέτωπο δεν έχω.. το παλεύω όμως..

Σας φιλώ όλες γλυκά και σας στέλνω μια ζεστή αγκαλια από την βροχερή (καταρρακτωδώς) Πάτρα!!!!!!!

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> Με την διατροφή όλα μαύρα (κατίμαυρα) χάλια... Θυμάστε κάποτε που αποτελούσα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση?? έ τώρα έγινα παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν.. Όχι μόνο ξαναπήρα τα κιλά που έχασα.. αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα πάλι να βρώ τον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση επεξεργασίας και ευελπιστώ να μεταπηδήσω σε φάση απόφασης.. και σύντομα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.. Αυτά εν ολίγοις .. Θετικά νέα στο γνωστό μέτωπο δεν έχω.. το παλεύω όμως..


Και σου είπε κανείς ρε κοπελιά πως εμείς θέλουμε να σε βλέπουμε μόνο όταν η διατροφή πάει σούπερ και όταν είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση??? Για να μην πω πάλι για τους αναμάρτητους και τις πέτρες... Εγώ λες τυχαία έβγαλα τικεράκια και σταμάτησα να ζυγίζομαι εβδομαδιαίως ? Το να σηκωθείς από ένα γερό πέσιμο δεν είναι ποτέ εύκολο, και σίγουρα δεν γίνεται αν δεν έρθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή, η "φάση απόφασης" που λες και συ! Γι αυτό άσε τα Πατρινά σου νάζια και κούνα τα ποδαράκια σου (που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή, γιατί είσαι και δυο μέτρα γυναικάρα) και να έρχεσαι ΠΡΙΝ το τόπικ πιάσει δεύτερη σελίδα!!! Ως γνωστός βρυκόλακας περιμένω πάντα την ώρα που θα θέλεις να τα πούμε! ΚΑΙ για τα δυσάρεστα και τα δύσκολα φυσικά!! Με το καλό να χαρείτε το σπιτικό σας και ήρεμοι να συνεχίσετε να επιδιώκετε τα όνειρά σας! Φιλάκια πολλά Ευγενούλι μου γλυκό!!

Τα δικά μου νέα είναι πως τρέχω πυρετωδώς για να είναι όλα έτοιμα για την Κυριακή που βαφτίζουμε το μικρούλι μας, και παρ'όλο που πιστεύω πως τα'χω όλα υπό έλεγχο, εξακολουθώ να ανησυχώ για το ποιά λεπτομέρεια μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει! Ελπίζω να ανησυχώ άδικα, και φυσικά υπολογίζω στη βοήθειά σας όσοι είστε απ'τα πάνω μέρη να φυσάτε μαζί μας να διώξουμε κανα συννεφάκι απ'τον ουρανό και αν μη τι άλλο να μη βρέχει την Κυριακή! Πρώτον να μην κρυώσει η ζουζούνα, και δεύτερον... κρίμα το μαλλί!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Πεννούλα, όλα καλά θα πάνε στη βάφτιση, θα φυσάμε και από Αθήνα για να φύγει το συννεφάκι.... Να μας κρατήσεις μπομπονιέρες.... και φώτο της νονάς....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φωτό νονάς ΔΕΝ παίζει!Ούτε μπομπονιέρες καθώς οι καλσεμένοι θα πάρουν σελιδοδείκτες.
Ατύχησες κοπελιά!Ωστόσο ξεκίνα να φυσάς γιατί παπούτσια καλά για βροχή δεν έχω!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by esceden_
> 
> Σημερα εχω σπεσιαλ πανεληνατη εξοδο στο εστιατοριο του Μουσειου της Ακροπολης (που σαι Ναταλιτσα να σκασεις) και σκοπευω να ευχαριστηθω γευσεις, ρομαντζαδα και φεγγαρι.


Έχω ήδη σκάσει!Αχ!...Όλα στην Αθήνα για τους Αθηναίους!Μοναχοφάηδες!

Ελπίζω ν'απόλαυσες τη βραδιά στην ουγκαγκαλιά και να έχεις αναρρώσει πλήρως!
Αχ!Πολύ μου έλειψες μανάρι!Πότε με το καλό θα κατέβω Αθήνα να με γυρίσεις πάλι στα μυστικά και ωραία σου;
Από δουλειά ξεκίνησες;Γιατί αν όχι,μπορείς να ανέβεις κι εσύ,σου υπενθυμίζω!
Τώρα που σκέφτομαι εκείνη τη Βαλεντινιάτικη Lacta...πάει χρόνος,που έχω να σε δω!Απορώ πώς αντέχεις!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> 
> Ωχ ποιός ακούει την Ναταλία?? Θα λέει τώρα λόγω πένυς μαζευτήκανε και θα την πιάσουν **πάλι** οι γνωστές της γκρίνιες..


Δεν καταλαβαίνω για τι πράγμα μιλάς!Μάλλον με μπερδεύεις με κάποια άλλη...Ή μάλλον άλλον...Γένους αρσενικού δεν είναι ο αγιάτρευτος έρωτας;



> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> 
> Nαταλάκι μου πανέμορφο, σέξυ, μοναδικό και θεσπέσιο τι κάνεις ?? Σε άφησα για το τέλος για να κάνεις μία ακόμη φορά εντύπωση.. Πότε θα έρθεις προς τα μέρη μας?? Τώρα που με συνήθισες σε περιμένω σύντομα . Ασε που πλησιάζει και το καρναβάλι και πρέπει να έρθεις για να περάσουμε σούπερ.. Για να το σκεφτόμαστε..


Και μετά άρχισε το γλύψιμο του ξεκαρφώματος...
Το σκεφτόμαστε...το σκεφτόμαστε...Πολλές οι αναποδιές και οι αιρέσεις,αλλά έχε το κινητό σου φορτισμένο.Μπορεί σύντομα να λάβεις κλήση.
Πατρινό καρναβάλι για πάντα,ίσως έρθω να δω τι θα πει Πατρινό...Αν και σιχαίνομαι τα καρναβάλια...Και μη με πεις πάλι γκρινιάρη!




> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> 
> Με την διατροφή όλα μαύρα (κατίμαυρα) χάλια... Θυμάστε κάποτε που αποτελούσα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση?? έ τώρα έγινα παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν.. Όχι μόνο ξαναπήρα τα κιλά που έχασα.. αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα πάλι να βρώ τον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση επεξεργασίας και ευελπιστώ να μεταπηδήσω σε φάση απόφασης.. και σύντομα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.. Αυτά εν ολίγοις .. Θετικά νέα στο γνωστό μέτωπο δεν έχω.. το παλεύω όμως..


Να μην αποτελείς ούτε παράδειγμα προς μίμηση ούτε προς αποφυγή!Να είσαι απλά ο εαυτός σου!Βαρύ το φορτίο του προτύπου και δεν το χρειαζόμαστε!
Ο εαυτός σου,που ψάχνεις,είναι όλα τα φαινομενικά αντιφατικά μαζί!Όλες οι πολύπλευρες ανάγκες σου,όλα όσα σε βοηθούν κι όλα όσα σ'εμποδίζουν.
Για μένα δεν είναι θέμα απόφασης!Δεν πατάμε ένα κουμπί και φεύγει η "χοντρή".Πόσο μάλλον αν αγχωθούμε σ'ένα "σύντομα" γιατί αλλιώς αλίμονο μας!
Για κάποιους λόγους έχεις ανάγκη την παρηγοριά του φαγητού.Κάπως είναι δομημένη η ζωή σου,που σε δυσκολεύει να λειτουργήσεις διαφορετικά.
Όσο μπορείς ηρέμησε,συμφιλιώσου με τον εαυτό σου,αποδέξου τα δεδομένα και δούλεψε όσα επιδέχονται αλλαγής.Θα έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα.
Όχι ως αυτοσκοπός,αλλά ως χαλαρή συνέπεια.Και πάλι θα γίνουν βήματα πίσω(μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι)αλλά λιγότερα από τα μπροστινά.
Είσαι νέα κοπέλα,γεμάτη ενέργεια κι αυτοπεποίθηση,προικισμένη με χίλια καλά!Όλα είναι στο χέρι σου!Για να μην τα επιλέγεις,έχεις λόγο!
Καλύτερα να εστιάσεις στο να τον αντιληφθείς παρά να πολεμάς αέναα τον εαυτό σου!Α!Και σου υπενθυμίζω πως έχουν εφευρεθεί τα τηλέφωνα!

----------


## eugenia_

Αχ πόσο μου λείψατε .... δεν λέγεται....

Και εγώ ψηφίζω σε ανάρτηση φώτο Νονάς!! Αλλά θέλω και μαμάς!! ΄Η έστω αποστολή με mail μιας που η γαιδούρα δεν καταφέρνω να ανεβώ...

Πενάκο μου θα σε πάρω μετά την βάφτιση γιατί τώρα υποθέτω θα τρέχεις με τις τελευταίες εκρεμμότητες.Ευτυχώς που ένας καλός μου άγγελος με ενημέρωσε για την εφεύρεση του τηλεφώνου και έτσι θα καταφέρω να σε πάρω. 

Ναταλία και Πένυ είστε πολύ καλές.Και το καλύτερο είναι ότι είστε αληθινές!! Σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς για τα λόγια σας. Με κάνουν να θέλω να γίνομαι καλύτερη. Σας ακούω σπανίως αλλά σας ακούω δυνατά. Θλίβομαι μόνον γιατί είστε μακρια.. Μου έχετε λείψει και οι δύο..( ακούς Ναταλίτσα??)

Πένυ μου εύχομαι να σου ζήσει η τριανταφυλλένια σου!!!! Να είναι γερή, ευτυχισμένη και να έχει πάντοτε ότι ποθεί η καρδούλα της. Και αυτή και η αδελφούλα της !! Να τους δώσεις ένα μεγάλο φιλί από μένα!!

Ναταλάκι μου πάντα άξια!!!! Ευχομαι η μικρή να είναι το τυχερό σου γούρι και όλα να γίνουν όπως τα θές με υγεία πάνω απ΄όλα!! υγ. το κινητό μου είναι πάντα φορτισμένο και τα άκρα μου σε ετοιμότητα. για να κατεβαίνουμε προς τα κάτω λέμε..


Φιλιά σε όλες τις αιθέριες υπάρξεις του φορουμ τούτου!!!

----------


## Nekky

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα κυστοκοριτσακια!

Τι κανετε ομορφουλες?

Να ξαναευχηθω και απο εδω την Πεννυ για την βαφτιση της γλυκητατης κορουλας της! Να ειναι γερη, φωτισμενη και ευλογημενη!!! 
Και φυσικα υπεροχες και κουκλες και μαμα και νονα!!!

Αυτον τον καιρο πολλα εγιναν και δεν ειχα καθολου ελευθερο χρονο. Το μονο που θα σχολιασω ειναι οτι μεσα σε 5 μηνες εχασα τις δυο μου γιαγιαδες και τον αγαπημενο μου θειο.... Δεν εχω ακομη καταλαβει και δεχτει το ολο θεμα... (και να παρει η ευχη μου αρεσουν και τα κολυβα και παχαινουν και πολυ!!! )

Απο διατροφη... δεν μπορω να μπω σε προγραμμα αλλα προσπαθω να βρω μια ισορροπια στο να τρωω λιγο και οχι μεχρι να τελειωσει κατι για να σταματησω! Προσπαθω .. τουλαχιστον με αυτον τον τροπο δεν παιρνω αλλο βαρος... κατι ειναι και αυτο... Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τηρισω το προγραμμα της διατροφης σωστα και να χασω 10 κιλακια! Δεν σκαω ομως!!! Ας ειμαι καλα και ηρεμη και ολα θα γινουν! 

Φιλακι γλυκο στο γλυκο μου Ευγενακι!!! 

Αυτα κοριτσακια μου για τωρα...

φιλακια πολλα!

----------


## eugenia_

Νεκταρινάκο μου πολύ λυπάμαι για τις απώλειες.. είναι δύσκολες ώρες και είμαι εδώ για ότι χρειαστείς. Εύχομαι ζωή σε σένα και την οικογενειά σου.

και όσο για το δεκαράκι μη σκας. τι να πουν κ άλλες με σαρανταράκι?? ε? (βλέπε εμένα..)

Να είσαι και να περνάς καλά μωράκι μου γλυκό.

Πάρε κ ένα τραγουδάκι να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQLNcdi_DQY


φιλιά!!!

----------


## pennyV

Κοριτσάκια μου γλυκά καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε! Είμαι τρεχάτη και ολίγον βιαστική, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην ευχαριστήσω για τις ευχές και τα καλά λόγια!

Νεκταρίνι μου δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χάρηκα που μας ήρθατε με τις κουκλάρες σας, και παρ'όλο που ήμουν σε έναν πανικό απ'τη μια με τον κόσμο που ήθελα να καλωσορίσω κι απ'την άλλη με όλους όσους φώναζαν το όνομά μου και με έκαναν να τρέχω από πάνω ως κάτω, θυμάμαι πολύ καλά πόση χαρά μου έδωσε η παρουσία σας! 

Ευγενούλι μου γλυκό ξέρω πως η Πάτρα είναι πολύ μακριά και παρ'όλο που οι συνθήκες δεν ευνόησαν, η πνευματική παρουσία είναι εξίσου σημαντική με τη σωματική! Φιλάκια κοριτσάκι μου!!

Για τη νονά τί να πω.. δεν θα πω πολλά γιατί θα με χωρίσει! Το μόνο που θα πω είναι πως η Τριανταφυλλένια μου είναι ένα πολύ τυχερό παιδάκι που θα την έχει στη ζωή της, και ελπίζω μαζί με το λάδι που της έβαλε να της έριξε και λίγη από κείνη τη μαγική χρυσόσκονη που την περιβάλλει και την κάνει να αγγίζει πραγματικά όποιον την πλησιάζει...

Δεν λέω άλλα γιατί θα μου τα τρίψει στη μούρη πάλι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία! Θα τα πούμε σύντομα και πάλι.. με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Φιλάκια σε όλες!!

----------


## esceden

Να μας ζήσει!  :Smile:  Φωτισμένο και τυχερό να ναι το μικρό σου μουμπουκάκι, Πεννου μου, και όπως επιθυμει να το δειτε! Να ναι καλότυχο, αγαπησιάρικο, αγαπητό και γεμάτο περιέργεια και όρεξη για ζωή και μάθηση!! Ευχομαι το άδι της νονάς να πιάσει, γιατι μονο έτσι θα έχουμε τον θανατηφόρο συνδυασμο Πέννυ-Νατ σε ένα! (ο μπαμπας δε θα θυμώσει που κανω σαν να μην υπαρχει, ε? :P)

Νεκταρινάκι μου, λυπαμαι για τις απωλειες σου. Ξερω δυστυχως πως καποια πραγματα δεν ξεπερνιουνται ευκολα. Συχνα θα τους θυμασαι με αγαπη, και ξερεις κάτι? Αυτό ειναι το καλό. Αυτο μετράει. Έχασα μια σπουδαια γιαγια 1 χρονο πριν γεννηθω, την συνωνόματη μου. Δεν την γνωρισα ποτε και έφυγε κ πολύ νεα. Ήταν όμως η αδυναμία της μάνας μου, κ παντα μου μιλουσε για εκεινη. Τωρα, στα δυσκολα, τη μελετάω, τη σκεφτομαι, ζητάω τη συμβουλή της καμια φορα. Και ας μη τη γνωρισα ποτε, την αγαπαω οσο θα την αγαπουσα αν ζουσε, γιατι οι μνημες της μαμας μου την κρατησαν ζωντανη για μενα. Οταν ζοριζεσαι λοιπον, μιλα με αγαπη για αυτους τους ανθρωπους στη δικια σου συνέχεια. Αυτος ειναι ο κυκλος μας, και έτσι δε θα χαθουν αυτοι οι δεσμοι αιματος..  :Smile: 

Τζενη? Τι ειναι αυτα που διιαβαζω Τζένη? (Το Ευγενια ειναι πολυ πασσε για μια σεξοβομβα που περπαταει και γυριζουν κεφαλια! Και είτε +40, είτε -40, αυτο θα συμβαινει, γιατι ειναι να το χεις, μωρο μου!) Πονανε ωρε τα παλικαρια? Πεφτουν ωρε οι Πατρινιες οι ξηγημενες? Ματάκια μου, τι ηττοπαθεια ειναι αυτη? Εισαι στην καλύτερη σου φαση ηλικιακά, μη συμπεριφερεσαι σαν να ναι αδυνατον να γεμισεις εκεινα τα πα******κια που λεγαμε! Ουτε κλιμακτηριο να χες!! Τζιζους! Σου βαλε κανεις το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο, ή σου ειπαν ή φετος ή καθολου? Η μανα μου (γνωστη αγχωτικη.. πολυ τη μελεταω στο ποστ κ θα φταρνιζεται) τα πρωτα χρονια του γαμου δεν ειχε παιδι. Εκατσε κ μια αποβολη και για 3-4 χρονια την ειχε φαει το αγχος κ μεχρι Λονδινο εφτασε να την εξετασουν γιατροι (που πριν 25 χρονια δεν ηταν η επιστημη οπως τωρα). Ξερεις τι της ειπε ο γιατρος εκει? ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΤΑΙ!!! Γιατι της ειπε πως οτιδήποτε ιατρικο θα μπορουσε να το λυσει, αλλα το προβλημα του αγχους της που ειναι το νουμερο 1 εμποδιο για να συλλαβει, ειναι μονο δικο της θεμα. Οπως ειδες, εβγαλε ενα μπλιαχ (τον αδερφο μου) και στο καπακι ενα κοριτσαρο (ονοματα μη λεμε). Αρα, επειδη οι αλλες 2 σε καλοπιανουν, αλλα σε ξερω κρυφομαζοχουλα, θα αρχισω τα μπινελικια.. Το νου σου!

Νατ? Διαφθορεα παιδικών ψυχών και ζουμπουρλων υπαρξεων? Παντα αξια κουκλα μου! Και για να σκασεις, στο Μουσειο ητο μαγικα. Πανσεληνο δεν ειχαμε, αλλα ειχαμε μπορα κ κεραυνους να πεφτουν πανω στον Παρθενωνα και.. και τα αλλα δε τα λεω.. Μπα σε καλο σας κουτσομπολες!

Όπως βλέπετε, το αρνάκι έχει κεφια. Χωρις καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο. Ηθελα ο μηνας μου να ξεκινησει χαμογελαστα και όσο περνάει απο το χερι μου να βοηθησω να χαμογελάσει σε αλλους. Ενημερωνω και τικερακι με -0,5 και σας αγαπαω πολυ!!  :Smile: 

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΓΛΥΚΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ! Η ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΑΣ ΜΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ!

----------


## eugenia_

Πως ξέρεις Αννιώ αλανιάρικο να με ανεβάζεις... πως???

Καλό μήνα σε όλες και συμφωνώ με την προλαλήσασα.. Ας μπει ...η ʼνοιξη.. πρώτα στις καρδιές μας...

υστερόγραφο: σ'αγαπώ ( υπάρχει και ταινία..καλήηη)

----------


## vikaki2010_

καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά! Εγώ είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στη δυναμική και ενδιαφέρουσα παρέα σας! Το σαββατοκύριακό έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα βιβλίο που θα σας έλεγα να το διαβάσετε. Το θέμα όπως θα καταλάβετε και από τον τίτλο έχει να κάνει με το πρόβλημά μας "Πολυκυστικές Ωοθήκες". Το έχει γράψει ένας γυναικολόγος -μαιευτήρας και είναι γραμμένο το 2008 οπότε μιλάει για πράγματα που έχουν τελευταία συζητηθεί. Αναφέρει για θέματα διατροφής αλλά εξηγεί και πολλά πράγματα που μας αφορούν. Ο συγγραφέας ονομάζεται Θάνος Παπαθανασίου. http://www.iatrikionline.gr/IB_113/13.pdf Έγώ προσωπικά το βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Φιλιά σε όλες

----------


## Nekky

φιλια φιλια πολλα! 

ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση κοριτσια μου, να 'στε καλα... 

Αχ Ευγενιτσα μου δεν εχω να χασω μονο 10 κιλα αλλα 30....παρηγοριεμαι ομως και με 10!!! χιχιχι (φιλακια πολλα <3)

Πεννυ μου και εμεις χαρηκαμε πολυ που ηρθαμε στην βαφτιση της γλυκουλας σου! Καταλαβαινω οτι τετοιες στιγμες δεν υπαρχει ο χρονος να δεις καποιον...απλα τρεχεις!!! Οποτε νο γουορις! :P

Αρνακι ασπρο και γλυκο, τι ομορφα που γραφεις!  :Smile: 

Γεια σου Vikaki που μας επαναφερεις στο θεμα μας!!!  :Smile: 

Και αφου το Βικακι μας θυμησε το κοινο μας θεμα... Αναφερω: τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει στρωσει ο κυκλος μου παρολο που δεν εχει κατεβει η ζυγαρια! Επισης ΞΑΝΑαποφασισα να ΞΑΝΑρχισω την διατροφη της Πεννυ!!! χεχε Ξερω το εχω πει πολλες φορες αλλα κατι συνεβαινε (σοβαρο) και σταματουσα. Σκεφτομαι λοιπον απο την Τεταρτη να μπω σε προγραμμα. Θα σας ενημερωνω! 

Αυτα κουκλες μου υπεροχες!!! Σας φιλω γλυκα!

----------


## eugenia_

Μάλιστα, μάλιστα πάλι κοντέψαμε βλέπω να πιάσουμε τρίτη σελίδα..

Νέκταρ θεικόοοο!! Ας παρηγορήσουμε τότε η μία την άλλη και ας ξεκινήσουμε για άλλη μία φορά από την αρχή.. 
Κατέβηκε το μωρό μου στην Πάτρα.. Είδα και παλιές αγάπες κοντοχωριανές και το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτό το Σαββάτο που πέρασε μου άφησε μεγάλη δύναμη..
Σήμερα λοιπόν είναι μία καινούρια μέρα!!! Εκκίνηση πολλών πραγμάτων και αναθεωρία στον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και ζώ. Αυτές που με ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν τι θέλω να πώ. Αλλά και για όλες τις καινούριες φίλες να εξηγήσω ότι ανοίγουμε μία σελίδα στον τρόπο που τρεφόμαστε, αθλούμαστε και γενικότερα στον τρόπο που χειριζόμαστε την υγεία μας.

Για πάμε λοιπόν πάλι από την αρχή.. 

Σήμερα Δευτέρα 21/03/2011 ξεκινάω νέο τρόπο ζωής και προσκαλλώ κ άλλες με ανάλογη ψυχολογία να ακολουθήσουν. Το σίγουρο είναι πως εμείς με χρόνιο πρόβλημα ρύθμισης βάρους λίγο να παραστρατήσουμε το πληρώνουμε ακριβά.. Γι αυτό ας πάψουμε να τιμωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας και ας αρχίσουμε την επιβράβευση. Υγεινος τρόπος ζωης και όχι αυστηρές και ανόητες δίαιτες.. Απόλαυση στην άσκηση και όχι σωματικη κόπωση.. Τί λέτε?? 

Να φιλήσω ρουφηχτά τον έρωτά μου και τον περιμένω λίαν συντόμως να δώσουμε εκ νέου πνοή στο τόπικ τούτο. Πένυ έλα χρήζουμε βοηθείας..

Επίσης να προσκαλέσω ανοιχτα επίσης και το Μαρικάκιον που μας την έχει κάνει ελαφρά τελευταίως και να ζητήσουμε από τα γλυκά της τα πράσινα ματάκια να μας τιμήσουν με το γεμάτο υποστήριξη βλέμμα τους.. ( Ευχαριστώ για την Σαββατιάτικη εμπειρία)

Τέλος , Να προσκαλέσω έναν guest star να γίνει ενεργό μέλος για να την ακούω κάπου κάπου να μου δίνει λίγο απ΄την περίσσια δύναμη και ομορφιά της.. Νadine, Ναταλία η απλά μάγισσα της καρδιάς μου και ψυχή του eating disorders περιμένω τις περιβόητες αναλύσεις σου με ιδιαίτερη ανυπομονησία..... """όπως άλλοτε αγάπη μου μεγάλη'''''''

ʼφησα για το κλείσιμο τον αριθμό των κιλών μου όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί σήμερα με ή χωρις ρούχα έχω φτάσει αισίως τα 117 κιλά και δεν θέλω ου!! πρώτος στόχος λοιπόν με αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και όχι με δίαιτα, τονίζω Πάσχα: 110 κιλά!! Γιά να δούμε!! Αλλάζω και το τικεράκι μου..

Φιλιά σε όλες πολλά!!!!!!! κορίτσια ενωμένα ποτέ νικημένα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## eugenia_

Εγώ και πάλι εγώ.. ακροβατώ..

Πέρασε η πρώτη εβδομάδα αλλαγής και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο.. Προσπαθησα πάντως και ολοένα θα γίνομαι δυνατότερη!!
Να πώ ότι έφαγα μπρόκολο και χόρτα!! Ισως ακούγεται ανούσιο αλλά για μένα που δεν πλησιάζω τις πρασινάδες είναι άθλος!! Φυσικά και παραστράτησα την 25η Μαρτίου ( μην σας πω και 26 γιατι τα έτσουξα ελαφρώς..) αλλά και ποιός δεν το έκανε?? Δεν αισθάνθηκα τον όρο δίαιτα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έκανα δίαιτα. Ίσως να μην έχω χάσει ούτε γραμμάριο αλλά δεν με νοιάζει. Το επόμενο βήμα μου και στόχος μου γι' αυτή την εβδομάδα είναι η άσκηση. Θα ανέβω και πάλι στον σκονισμένο μου διάδρομο και θα περπατήσω. Θα ζυγίζομαι μόνο τότε που θα είμαι έτοιμη και θα νοιώσω καλά ανεξάρτητα με τον δείκτη της καλής μας ζυγαριάς.
Ένα ένα τα βήματα γιατί είναι δύσκολος δρόμος.. 
Ημουν λίγο άτσαλη όσον αφορά το χάπι μου.. αλλά σπέυδω να επανορθώσω.. 

ʼννα μπες εσύ ρε κομμάτι !!! οι άλλες με γράφουνε..και μου τάζουν ότι θα με πάρουν και τηλέφωνο... τάχα μου τάχα μου...

Σας φιλώ όλες γλυκά!!!!!! Ξέρω ότι με βλέπετε και το κυριότερο.. Ξέρω ότι με νοιώθετε!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> 
> ʼννα μπες εσύ ρε κομμάτι !!! οι άλλες με γράφουνε..και μου τάζουν ότι θα με πάρουν και τηλέφωνο... τάχα μου τάχα μου...


Μάλιστα!Βρήκαμε και την τρίτη επιλαχούσα!
Κοπελιά,που,μόλις κλείνουμε τηλέφωνο επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω,παίρνεις την άλλη στο καπάκι
χωρίς ούτε λεπτό να επεξεργαστείς την απογοήτευση σου για την αναβολή της επικοινωνίας μας,
να ξέρεις πως αυτός ο έρωτας σου μου είπε πως θα έβγαινες έξω και να μην μπω στον κόπο να σε πάρω μετά.

Αλλά επειδή είμαι large θα στη χαρίσω ΚΑΙ αυτήν τη φορά και θα σου επιτρέψω όποτε έχεις πάλι χρόνο
να μου κάνεις μια κλήση...Ελπίζω να έχεις πάντα την κλασσική Ευγένεια διάθεση και το φοβερό ταπεραμέντο της ντίβας!
Κι εγώ θα εντείνω την προσπάθεια μου σύντομα,μόλις βάλω σε μια σειρά τις σκέψεις μου για τις μεγάλες αποφάσεις,που επείγουν.
Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα μου κι εμένα να ξεκολλήσω.Αρκετά άραξα σε αυτά τα κιλά.Έχουμε όνειρα να φιλοξενηθούν σε υγιέστερα σώματα!

Τα φιλιά μου σε όλα τα κυστοκόριτσα και δη στο Νεκταρινέλι μας,που σήμερα γενεθλιάζει! XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα κυστοκόριτσα και ξαραχνιάστρες! ʼκουσα για αποφάσεις, αλλαγές και επαναπροσδιορισμούς, και πώς να μην σπεύσω! 
Για αρχή να ευχηθώ κι από δω στο Νεκταρινάκι μας να τα εκατοστήσει, να έχει πάντα αυτό το αφοπλιστικό χαμόγελο που ξεκινάει απ'τα μάτια, και να χαίρεται την πανέμορφη οικογένειά της και τις κουκλίτσες της! Νεκταρία μου σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!

Έρωτά μου πολύ μ'αρέσει που σε διαβάζω και πάλι αποφασισμένη και έτοιμη, και χαίρομαι που διάβασα και μερικά "δε με νοιάζει" στα γραφόμενά σου! Είμαστε ακριβώς στην ίδια φάση, και πραγματικά πιστεύω πως το να κάνουμε πια ειρήνη με τον εαυτό μας και τις αδυναμίες μας είναι το κλειδί - όχι για την επίτευξη του στόχου φυσικά - αλλά για να εντάξουμε τις αδυναμίες μας στο πρόγραμμα και να πάψουμε να ακυρώνουμε ότι έχουμε αγωνιστεί να πετύχουμε με την πρώτη κατρακύλα. 

Αφού λοιπόν το θέμα μας είναι η αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και κυρίως νοοτροπίας και όχι τα 10-20-30 κιλά που θέλουμε να χάσουμε, ας σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε 100άρια ενάντια στον κακό εαυτό μας κι ας τον πάρουμε απ'το χέρι να ξεκινήσουμε το μαραθώνιο. Εγώ αποφάσισα πως η απώλεια βάρους θα είναι απλά το μπόνους της προσπάθειάς μου να δω το δάσος και να σταματήσω να βλέπω το δέντρο... και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΙΑ!!! Για την ώρα απολαμβάνω την ύφεση της τριχοφυίας και έναν αρκετά σταθερό κύκλο. Για όλα τ'άλλα... θα περιμένω με χαρά να τα δω στην πορεία! Είμαι πάντα εδώ.. για Ο,ΤΙ!! Φιλιά πολλά πολλά!!

Όσο για σένα τεντζερούλη... αυτό που επείγει είναι ένας καθρέφτης που να μπορεί να σου δείξει την αληθινή εικόνα παρακάμπτοντας τον εγκέφαλό σου που έχει κολλήσει κάπου στα παλιά.. Χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως format!!!! 

ʼντε και τη φάγαμε κι αυτή την εβδομάδα! Φιλάκια πολλά σε παρόντες και απόντες... και εύχομαι από καρδιάς μπόλικη αισιοδοξία σε όλους!  :Smile:

----------


## Nekky

Υπεροχες μου καλησπερα!

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ για τις ευχες σας! 
Ειχα μια πανεμορφη μερα με πολλες εκπληξεις, ατελειωτη αγαπη, συγκινηση, χαρα, γελιο! ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ διαφορετικη απο αλλες χρονιες! 
Πολυ το χαρηκα σημερα!

Αχ βρε Ευγενιτσα μου να ησουν λιγο πιο κοντα μας.... τι καλα που θα ηταν να σε βλεπαμε λιγακι!
Πεννυ παντα χαιρομαι οταν διαβαζω αυτα που γραφεις! Μ' αρεσεις! (δε σου την πεφτω! χα)

Και εγω αυτον τον καιρο προσπαθω να τρωω λιγοτερο και πιο σωστα και εχασα 4 κιλα! Δεν το λεω διαιτα, ουτε ζυγιζω γραμμαρια, ουτε εχω το μυαλο μου εκει! Απλα χαλαρωσα και αλλαξα τις διατροφικες μου συνηθειες! 
Με βοηθαει βεβαια και η δουλεια που κραταει το μυαλο μου και τα χερια μου απασχολημενα! Προσπαθω να περπαταω και λιγο παραπανω. 
Εχω βεβαια και καλο κινητρο, το γαμο της αδερφης μου, και προσπαθω μεχρι τοτε οχι να γινω 50 κιλα αλλα να χασω μερικα. 
Ο κυκλος μου ξαναγινε κυκλος απο τετραγωνο και η τριχοφυία μου ειναι σε υφεση. Νιωθω καλα αυτον τον καιρο ή μαλλον ειμαι καλα! 

Στον μαραθωνιο λοιπον που γραφει και η Πεννυ και οχι στο κατοσταρι! Ας μας αγαπησουμε και προσεξουμε περισοοτερο! 

Αυτα κυστοκοριτσα μου για τωρα
την καληνυχτα μου!

----------


## eugenia_

Βρέ βρέ ας γυρίσει κάποιος καμιά καρέκλα ανάποδα!!! Ξέρετε.. εκείνη που κάθοταν ο ιδιοκτήτης του φούρνου που γκρεμίστηκε....

Έχει και το θράσος να μου ζητάει και τα ρέστα η αγαπητή Νadine. Λες και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα δεν υπάρχουν. Ας είναι καλά εκείνη η άγια κοπέλα που μου το είπε..!! Μωρέ ομορφόφατσα εννοείται πως θα ξεκολλήσεις και εγώ επίσης (ελπίζω..) αφού είπαμε έχουμε και όνειρα να πραγματοποιήσουμε.. και αυτό δεν παίρνει αναβολή..

Αχ ερωτά μου αγιάτρευτε και καημέ μου μεγάλε.. πάλι μας ταξίδεψες. Πως καταφέρνεις να δένεις τον στίβο, το δέντρο και το δάσος με την περίπτωσή μας δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Είναι αυτό που λέμε τα μαγικά δάχτυλα.. Μου αρέσεις ( και εγώ σου την πέφτω.. χαχα) Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν δυναμικά να μαζέψουμε και τις υπόλοιπες που μας την έκαναν μιας που πλησιάζει και η καυτή περίοδος της παραλίας και όλες λίγο πολύ την χρειαζόμαστε την ανανέωση. Εγώ καλά είμαι. Από την δουλειά γράφω και κοίτα τι ώρα είναι.. Σε λιγάκι θα φύγω και αύριο πάλι εδώ θα είμαι?. ΑΑΧΧΧ Κούλα? φιλιά γλυκό μου μωράκι..

Νεκταρίνι και από δω να ευχηθώ ότι καλύτερο για τα γενέθλιά σου και ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις!!! Και εγώ θα ήθελα σαν τρελή να σε γνωρίσω. ʼσε που δεν μπορούμε να συγχρονιστούμε και στο fb .. Τι ακούω -4????????? Θηρίο.. Μπράβο σου και απ? ότι ακούω υγιεινά!! Αυτό μου δίνει μεγάλη χαρά!! Συνέχισε έτσι!! Φιλιά τρελά!!

Και εγώ έχω ευχάριστα .. -2,5 kg Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι υγρά η τίποτα άλλο. Είναι όμως πτώση δείκτη .. και τι δείκτη?? Ζυγαριάς? (χειρότερος του Dow Jones) Βέβαια έχω αρκετές παρενέργειες από το χάπι αλλά ? ψηλά το κεφάλι η φιλενάδα σας!!!

Αυτάαα.. ( ʼννα??? Που είσαι???)

Φιλιά σε όλες!!

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρες Σαββατομεσημεριάτικες, τεμπέλικες και ηλιόλουστες!! Τί μου κάνετε κοριτσάκια μου;; Ελπίζω ο καιρός που όσο πάει και μας κάνει τα χατήρια να συνεχίσει έτσι και να αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να μυρίζει το καλοκαιράκι που έρχεται με το πάσο του! 

Χαίρομαι πολύ που οι ζυγαριές άρχισαν να κουνιούνται προς τα κάτω και χαίρομαι ακόμα περισσότερο που σας διαβάζω αισιόδοξες!! Νεκταρίνι μου με το καλό ο γάμος της αδερφής σου. Και επειδή δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία πως οι εντυπώσεις κερδίζονται με τη διάθεση και την αύρα που εκπέμπουμε κι όχι τόσο με τα +/-5 κιλά μας... πίστεψέ με το'χεις!! 

Όσο για σένα έρωτά μου, που παλεύεις με τις παρενέργειες του χαπιού για τον ιερό σκοπό σου, δεν μπορώ να βρω τις λέξεις για να σου εκφράσω το πόσο σε νιώθω και πόσο περισσότερο σε σέβομαι που βρίσκεις μέσα σου τη δύναμη να σηκώνεσαι και να συνεχίζεις με το κεφάλι ψηλά! Είναι μεγάλη αδικία το φάρμακο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να σε αρρωσταίνει τόσο πολύ, αλλά βάστα γερά και θα δεις που όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους! Να είσαι ήρεμη και αισιόδοξη γιατί η ψυχολογία σου είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας για όλα τα θέματα που σε βασανίζουν!! Φιλάκια πολλά γυναικάρα μου!!!

Και φυσικά... ας ενώσω και γω τη φωνή μου με τις υπόλοιπες! 

ΑΝΝΑΑΑΑΑ!! Παρουσιάσου!!! Και οι υπόλοιπες σουρτούκες σουσουράδες που δεν φωλιάζουν πια εδώ τριγύρω.. Ονόματα δεν λέμε.. ε Μπαρμπούνι;;;

Φιλάκια πολλά και καλό Σαββατοαπόγευμα να έχουμε όλοι  :Smile:

----------


## vikaki2010_

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά. Εγω είμαι καινούργιο μέλος και νιώθω λίγο εκτός παρέας καθώς οι υπόλοιπες φαίνεται ότι έχετε αναπτύξει μια πολύ γλυκιά σχέση. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που πολλές λέτε ότι είστε σε ύφεση γιατί το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε εμένα. Τον προηγούμενο χρόνο είχα συνέχεια προβλήματα με την περίοδο, σχεδόν κάθε μήνα την προκαλούσα με primolut. Από Αύγουστο όμως και μετά στην ώρα της 30 νταν. Βέβαια ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο όπως σας έχω πει, καθώς ενημερώθηκα και άλλαξα κάποιες συνήθειες. Πάντα πρόσεχα αλλά δεν ήξερα τον τρόπο. Όπως σας έχω αναφέρει έκοψα τελείως τη ζάχαρη και είδα τρομερή διαφορά και κυριώς όχι μόνο στα κιλά αλλά και στις λιγούρες και τις ποσότητες που κατανάλωνα. Έχω αρχίσει και ακολουθώ και εγώ τη δίαιτα της Πένυς σε γενικές γραμμές και όντως με έχει βοηθήσει είμαι γύρω στα 64 και να πω την αλήθεια είμαι ευχαριστημένη. Δεν βάζω στόχους όπως παλιότερα για 54 κ.τ.λ. Έχω κόψει και το ζύγισμα καθώς δεν έχω στόχο να κατέβω άλλο. Έχω πάντως ξεφουσκώσει. Πιστεύω ότι βοηθάει πολύ και το περπάτημα. Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάσατε το βιβλίο που σας πρότεινα. Το βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον καθώς εξηγεί με απλά λόγια θέματα που μας ενδιαφέρουν. Γέλαγα σήμερα καθώς βρήκα ένα βιντεάκι στο youTube ενός γιατρού... ο οποίος εξηγούσε το φαινόμενο και έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα μας οφείλεται στο ότι οι γυναίκες σήμερα μιμούνται το ανδρικό πρότυπο δουλεύουν πολύ καπνίζουν σαν άνδρες και βγάζουν πολύ τεστοστερόνη. :shocked2: Για μεταβολικό σύνδρομο και ινσουλινοαντίσταση ούτε λόγος. Φιλιά σε όλες σας και καλή βδομάδα να έχουμε

----------


## pennyV

Καλησπέρα vikaki μας καινούριο και καλώς μας ήρθες! Χαίρομαι πολύ που δεν σε ακούω πανικοβλημένο κυστοκόριτσο και ακούγεσαι ενήμερη για όλα τα "χαριτωμένα" που συμβαίνουν στην περίπτωσή μας!
Το τόπικ το βρίσκεις λίγο σε κατάσταση "νυχτερίδες κι αράχνες" αλλά αυτό που λες πραγματικά ισχύει, έχουμε όντως αναπτύξει ιδιαίτερα στενές σχέσεις μεταξύ μας και μάλιστα όχι σε e-επίπεδο μόνο. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει σε καμμία περίπτωση πως οι πόρτες δεν είναι διάπλατα ανοιχτές για νέα πρόσωπα, νέες σχέσεις, νέες παρουσίες! Είμαστε εδώ - με όσο χρόνο έχει η καθεμιά μας - με απέραντη διάθεση για συμπαράσταση, βοήθεια ή ακόμα και για μια καλημέρα! Οπότε.. και πάλι καλώς μας ήρθες, και βολέψου σαν στο σπίτι σου!  :Smile:  
Τα 64 κιλά σου πιστεύω πως είναι ο βασικός παράγοντας για τα ήπια συμπτώματα και το σταθερό κύκλο, και πραγματικά είσαι πολύ τυχερή που ενημερώθηκες και έκανες πράγματα για να βελτιώσεις την κατάσταση πριν αυτή ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο. Σε μένα αυτή η γνώση χτύπησε την πόρτα όταν ήμουν ήδη σε τριψήφιο αριθμό κιλών και όπως καταλαβαίνεις ήταν μεγάλος ο δρόμος. 
Μπράβο σου που βάζεις σε δευτερεύουσα μοίρα τους αριθμούς και εστιάζεις στην ουσία, αυτό είναι που παλεύω και γω τελευταία και σιγά σιγά αρχίζω να το αποδέχομαι και να ηρεμώ. Και αυτό το "δεν θέλω να κατέβω άλλο".. πόσο ήρεμα και συνειδητοποιημένα το λες! Μακάρι όλοι όσοι προσπαθούμε με τα κιλά μας να φτάσουμε στο σημείο αυτό! Όχι των κιλών... της αποδοχής του εαυτού μας, και να μπορούμε επιτέλους να μιλάμε για μας με αγάπη! Ζηλεύω.. :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να τα λέμε συχνά και άντε σιγά σιγά να δίνουμε κι άλλες ξαραχνιάστρες στο νέο αίμα γιατί η παλιά φρουρά την έχει δει ακριβοθώρητη!! 
Σε παλιές και νέες αγάπες λοιπόν, να στείλω τα φιλιά μου, τη θετική μου σκέψη και μια γλυκιά καληνύχτα! Θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα!


.

----------


## eugenia_

Βιβάκι η αρχηγός μίλησε και μπορώ να πω ότι είπε αυτά ακριβώς που θα έλεγα και εγώ..

έτσι ακριβώς νοιώθω.. Θέλω να φτάσω στο σημείο να αποδεχθώ τον εαυτό μου και συνεχώς να μιλάω έτσι ήρεμα σαν κ εσένα. Το έχω καταφέρει σε κάποιον βαθμό αλλά παθαίνω κάτι κρίσεις... μα κάτι κρίσεις.. Το βιβλίο που προτείνεις το έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και είναι πράγματι αρκετα ενδιαφέρον. Βέβαια έχω κατεβάσει αρκετές πληροφορίες που αφορούν το σύνδρομο και πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μάθω άλλα. Να φανταστείς είναι τόσο το άγχος που μου προσθέτουν που ειλικρινά δεν το αντέχω...

Φυσικά εννοείται πως η παρέα και η αγκαλιά μας είναι πάντα ανοιχτη και πολύ θα θέλαμε να μας λές τα αποτελέσματα της πεννοδίαιτας μιας που είναι μια επιτυχής και ισορροπημένη διατροφή.

Φιλιά πολλά!!!

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> ....Όσο για σένα έρωτά μου, που παλεύεις με τις παρενέργειες του χαπιού για τον ιερό σκοπό σου, δεν μπορώ να βρω τις λέξεις για να σου εκφράσω το πόσο σε νιώθω και πόσο περισσότερο σε σέβομαι που βρίσκεις μέσα σου τη δύναμη να σηκώνεσαι και να συνεχίζεις με το κεφάλι ψηλά! Είναι μεγάλη αδικία το φάρμακο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να σε αρρωσταίνει τόσο πολύ, αλλά βάστα γερά και θα δεις που όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους! Να είσαι ήρεμη και αισιόδοξη γιατί η ψυχολογία σου είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας για όλα τα θέματα που σε βασανίζουν!! Φιλάκια πολλά γυναικάρα μου!!!.....


Για μία ακόμη φορά να ευχαριστήσω τα δαχτυλάκια μου που εκείνη την πανέμορφη μέρα (ή νύχτα δεν θυμάμαι..) έκανα την έρευνα για το Σύνδρομο.. Αυτά οφείλονται που σε γνώρισα ερωτά μου..

Και ναι είναι μεγάλη αδικία αυτό που συμβαίνει. Σιγά σιγά όμως αρχίζω να τα συνηθίζω. Ευχομαι σύντομα να δράσουν και να δώ και εγώ λιγάκι την ακατανόμαστη.. Να φύγει το πρήξιμο...
Όσον αφορά την διατροφή μία έτσι μία γιουβέτσι είμαι. Δεν τρώω βέβαια τις μεγάλες ποσότητες όπως συνήθιζα αλλά τις ατασθαλίες μου τις κάνω. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ...

ειδήμονα για δώσε καμία συμβουλή.. πρακτική μην μου πεις πάλι για το δάσος και το δέντρο...χαχα!!! :smilegrin:

φιλάκια πολλά μωράκι μου γλυκό!!!!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είσαστε όλες καλά και να άρχισε η εβδομάδα σας ευχάριστα. Πένυ και Ευγενία σας ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια σας. Πένυ πρέπει να έχεις ένα κρυφό χάρισμα και να μαζεύεις τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου. ʼρχισα να μπαίνω στο Forum και συμμετείχαν σχετικά λίγα άτομα. Με το που εμφανίστηκες έγινε ένας καταιγισμός μηνυμάτων. Ναι τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχω βρει το ρυθμό μου αλλά δυστυχώς πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να μπορέσω να σταθεροποιηθώ. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ένιωθα ότι ήμουν σε μια μόνιμη δίαιτα και αντί να χάνω έπαιρνα. Τελικά πρέπει να το ψάξεις αρκετά και να πας στους κατάλληλους για να μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν. Η συμβουλή μην πάρεις βάρος δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, νιώθεις ότι με το που φας ένα γλυκό αμέσως φουσκώνεις και λες μα καλά γιατί δεν συμβαίνει και στους άλλους. Το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα συναντάω κορίτσια με αυτό το πρόβλημα και δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα ουσιαστικό. Απλά ότι έχουν πολυκυστικές, υπερτρίχωση και ανομαλία στην περίοδο. Για τις αιτίες τίποτα. Υπήρξε περίοδος που έτρωγα όλη τη μέρα μια τυρόπιτα και μια πορτοκαλάδα. Φυσικά δεν πάχαινα αλλά ποιος ξέρει πόσο επιβλαβές είναι όταν το κάνεις για καιρό. Πιστεύω ότι οι επόμενες γενιές θα είναι πιο τυχερές γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν γίνει συστηματικές μελέτες. Εμείς είμασταν λίγο στο σκοτάδι. Βρήκα μια διέύθυνση και ίσως κάποιες σας ενδιαφέρει. http://www.tovima.gr/health-fitness/...393072&h1=true 
Καλό βράδυ σε όλες μας.

----------


## eugenia_

Πραγματικά Βιβάκι μου έτσι είναι και στο παρελθόν αλλά και στο παρόν οι αιτίες του ΣΠΩ είναι κρυφές. Ή απλά άγνωστες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι νέες γενιές θα είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από άποψη γνώσης. Ίσως όμως και αυτό καθαυτό το βάρος είναι μία βασική αιτία και από την άλλη είναι μία βασική συνέπεια. Θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε όμως όπως και όλα τα άλλα.

Για μεγαλύτερη ενημέρωση επί του θέματος παραθέτω μία εργασία με ιδιαίτερους επιστημονικούς όρους που όμως μιλάει για μεγάλες αλήθειες. είναι πολλές οι σελίδες...

http://estia.hua.gr:8080/dspace/bits.../nalmpanth.pdf

Φιλιά πολλά!!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σου Ευγενεία μου. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλα. Ναι έτυχε κάποια στιγμή να δω την εργασία παλιότερα. Νομίζω όμως τελευταία έχουν βγει νέα δεδομένα που εξηγούν κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον δεν είναι τα πράγματα τόσο στο σκοτάδι. Πιστεύω ότι το βιβλιαράκι που σας πρότεινα το έχει γράψει γιατρός γυναικολόγος μαιευτήρας όχι φοιτητής και εξηγεί με κατανοητό τρόπο νέα δεδομένα για το θέμα. 
Καλό μεσημέρι

----------


## pennyV

Και μετά από επιμελές ξαράχνιασμα λόγω απουσίας κάποιων ημερών - τί γρήγορα μαζεύεται κι αυτή η σκόνη πια - να πω και γω μια καλημέρα!! Τί μου κάνετε κορίτσάκια;; Μπορεί να τρέχω σαν την παλαβή μέρα μπαίνει μέρα βγαίνει, αλλά έρχονται Πασχαλινές διακοπές (για τις Πασχαλινές δουλειές δεν θα σχολιάσω τίποτε γιατί δεν θέλω ούτε να τις σκέφτομαι) και εκεί έχουμε εναποθέσει όλες τις ελπίδες για ξεκούραση από δουλειά, δρομολόγια, σχολεία, διαβάσματα κι όλα αυτά που μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη. Εν όψει ξεκούρασης λοιπόν στο μέλλον, κάνω ένα κιτ κατ από το σημερινό τρέξιμο για να σας γράψω.

Βικάκι μου πολύ καλά κάνεις και διαβάζεις και ενημερώνεσαι. Τα δεδομένα στον ιατρικό χώρο αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα, και θεωρίες που κάποτε ίσχυαν και ήταν αποδεκτές απ'όλους σιγά σιγά αλλάζουν, διαφοροποιούνται, προστίθενται πράγματα και γενικά παύουν τα κάποτε ανεξήγητα να φαντάζουν τόσο μακρινά και ακατανόητα. Νομίζω πως η εποχή του "γιατί έτσι το έκανε ο Θεούλης" έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί και αρχίζουμε πια να παίρνουμε απαντήσεις στα διάφορα "γιατί" που έμεναν τόσα χρόνια αναπάντητα. 

Το γεγονός είναι όμως, πως όποια πέτρα κι αν σηκώσεις γύρω απ'το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αυτό που θα βρεις από κάτω να σε περιμένει είναι η σωστή και ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Είναι η αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και αντιμετώπισης του φαγητού, είναι η καλή φυσική κατάσταση και όλα αυτά που θεωρητικά τα έχουμε μάθει πια τόσο καλά όλοι μας. Στην πράξη όμως;; Ευγενούλι μου, για να μιλήσω χωρίς δέντρα και δάση, που με αποκαλείς και "ειδήμονα" τρομάρα μου, λες να έχω το μυστικό και να μην το εφαρμόζω ούτε στον εαυτό μου;;; Όλοι στο παίδεμα είμαστε κοριτσάκι μου, και το κάθε νέο σήκωμα μετά από κάθε πέσιμο είναι πάντα δυσκολότερο από το προηγούμενο. 

Λες για παρασπονδίες... μα αν ξέραμε να αποφεύγουμε αυτές, το αναίτιο φαγητό χωρίς αντικειμενική πείνα, αν ακούγαμε το στομάχι μας όταν μας φωνάζει "ΦΤΑΝΕΙΙΙΙ.. ΕΣΚΑΣΑ" δεν θα είμασταν εδώ σήμερα, δεν θα σπαζοκεφαλιάζαμε τί να μαγειρέψουμε, πώς να το μαγειρέψουμε, πόσο να φάμε, με τί να το συνδιάσουμε και όλα αυτά τα καθημερινά! Δεν ξέρω τί είναι αυτό που στον καθένα μας δίνει το ερέθισμα να πάει στο ψυγείο και να αρχίσει να τρώει, όχι από πείνα, αλλά από βαρεμάρα, απογοήτευση, ελλείψεις ή δεν ξέρω τί άλλο! Προσπάθησε ίσως να βρεις, όχι αυτό που σε στέλνει στο ψυγείο και μπορεί να είναι θαμένο κάπου βαθειά μέσα σου, αλλά αυτό που κάθε φορά θα σε σταματάει από το να το κάνεις!! Τα "θέλω" μας μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση τελικά! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

Καλό υπόλοιπο Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους!!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Καλησπέρα Πένυ και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια! ναι επιτέλους φτάνουν οι διακοπές και όλοι θα μπορέσουμε λίγο πολύ να ξεκουραστούμε. Σίγουρα και γω έχω καταλήξει ότι αυτό που βοηθάει είναι το να ακολουθείς έναν υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής και το είδα και στην πράξη. Τελευταία έχω καταφέρει να το ακολουθήσω και είδα μεγάλη διαφόρα και στη συχνότητα της περιόδου και στη μάχη με τα κιλά καθώς και σε άλλα συμπτώματα των πολυκυστικών. Όσο πιο υγιεινό τρόπο και κατάλληλη φυσική άσκηση ακολουθείς τόσο βελτιώνονται τα πράγματα και είναι λογικό καθώς απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με τη γλυκόζη και το πως την καίει ο οργανισμός μας. Η τελευταία γιατρός που με βοήθησε αρκετά είπε ότι πλέον τα φάρμακα που συχνά δίνουν στην περίπτωση μας είναι τα αντιδιαβητικά για να καίγεται σωστά το ζάχαρο του οργανισμού μας. Αυτά βέβαια τα κανονίζουν οι γιατροί απλά το γράφω για να κάνω το συσχετισμό με την υγιεινή διατροφή. Εγώ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τέτοιες θεραπίες. Το κακό είναι ότι από τη φύση του ο άνθρωπος εύκολα θα ζητήσει το πιο γλυκό, το πιο νόστιμο, το πιο πικάντικο και εύκολα θα γίνει η παρασπονδία. Αρχικά όλες λέμε ένα γλυκάκι και σταματάω αλλά δυστυχώς μετά λες και κάτι μας τράβαει σε όλα τα ανθυιγιεινά και τα φουλ στη θερμίδα και μετά άντε πάλι από την αρχή. Το ξέρω γιατί στο παρελθόν έχω πει άπειρες φορές σήμερα θα φάω κι από αύριο τέλος αλλά πολλές φορές αυτό το τέλος μπορεί να κρατήσει βδομάδες με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. Και γω τώρα που γράφω ότι εδώ και κάποιους μήνες είμαι πολύ προσεκτική ξέρω ότι σε λίγες μέρες μπορεί να σας γράψω αχ κορίτσια χτες το παράκανα, δεν το πιστεύω τι έφαγα. Συμβάνει έχω παρατηρήσει όταν βγούμε από το πρόγραμμά μας ή βρεθούμε σε ένα πλούσιο τραπέζι. Το να παρασυρθείς είναι απίστευτα εύκολο, το να επανέλθεις πολύ δύσκολο. Και με αυτό παλεύουμε συνέχεια. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι είμαι εθισμένη στη ζάχαρη και όταν την δοκιμάσω σαν τους αλκοολικούς ξανακυλάω. Δεν πειράζει όμως έχουμε μάθει και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβάμε.  :Wink:  Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες καθώς όλες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα σχετιζόμαστε. 
Πολλά φιλιά και καλό βράδυ.

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by pennyV_
> Τα "θέλω" μας μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση τελικά!


Αχ τι ωραίο που ακούστηκε αυτό.. Στην πράξη όμως τα βρίσκω λίγο σκούρα..Έχεις δίκιο όμως πρέπει να το παλέψω και το 
παλευω.. όπως και όσο μπορώ..
Μου λείπεις.. και τι δεν θα έδινα για ένα καφεδάκι στην παραλία της θεσσαλονίκης ή και της Πάτρας..

Να δώσεις φιλιά στις μπουμπούδες.

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by vikaki2010__
> Καλησπέρα Πένυ και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια! ναι επιτέλους φτάνουν οι διακοπές και όλοι θα μπορέσουμε λίγο πολύ να ξεκουραστούμε. Σίγουρα και γω έχω καταλήξει ότι αυτό που βοηθάει είναι το να ακολουθείς έναν υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής και το είδα και στην πράξη. Τελευταία έχω καταφέρει να το ακολουθήσω και είδα μεγάλη διαφόρα και στη συχνότητα της περιόδου και στη μάχη με τα κιλά καθώς και σε άλλα συμπτώματα των πολυκυστικών. Όσο πιο υγιεινό τρόπο και κατάλληλη φυσική άσκηση ακολουθείς τόσο βελτιώνονται τα πράγματα και είναι λογικό καθώς απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με τη γλυκόζη και το πως την καίει ο οργανισμός μας. Η τελευταία γιατρός που με βοήθησε αρκετά είπε ότι πλέον τα φάρμακα που συχνά δίνουν στην περίπτωση μας είναι τα αντιδιαβητικά για να καίγεται σωστά το ζάχαρο του οργανισμού μας. Αυτά βέβαια τα κανονίζουν οι γιατροί απλά το γράφω για να κάνω το συσχετισμό με την υγιεινή διατροφή. Εγώ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τέτοιες θεραπίες. Το κακό είναι ότι από τη φύση του ο άνθρωπος εύκολα θα ζητήσει το πιο γλυκό, το πιο νόστιμο, το πιο πικάντικο και εύκολα θα γίνει η παρασπονδία. Αρχικά όλες λέμε ένα γλυκάκι και σταματάω αλλά δυστυχώς μετά λες και κάτι μας τράβαει σε όλα τα ανθυιγιεινά και τα φουλ στη θερμίδα και μετά άντε πάλι από την αρχή. Το ξέρω γιατί στο παρελθόν έχω πει άπειρες φορές σήμερα θα φάω κι από αύριο τέλος αλλά πολλές φορές αυτό το τέλος μπορεί να κρατήσει βδομάδες με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. Και γω τώρα που γράφω ότι εδώ και κάποιους μήνες είμαι πολύ προσεκτική ξέρω ότι σε λίγες μέρες μπορεί να σας γράψω αχ κορίτσια χτες το παράκανα, δεν το πιστεύω τι έφαγα. Συμβάνει έχω παρατηρήσει όταν βγούμε από το πρόγραμμά μας ή βρεθούμε σε ένα πλούσιο τραπέζι. Το να παρασυρθείς είναι απίστευτα εύκολο, το να επανέλθεις πολύ δύσκολο. Και με αυτό παλεύουμε συνέχεια. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι είμαι εθισμένη στη ζάχαρη και όταν την δοκιμάσω σαν τους αλκοολικούς ξανακυλάω. Δεν πειράζει όμως έχουμε μάθει και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβάμε.  Σας καταλαβαίνω όλες καθώς όλες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα σχετιζόμαστε. 
> Πολλά φιλιά και καλό βράδυ.


Βιβή πόσο δίκιο έχεις σε όλα... Πράγματι μια είδους εξάρτησης είναι και η σχέση μας με το φαγητό. Που εν τέλει καταντάει και επικίνδυνη για την υγεία μας. Και εγώ όλο προσπαθώ και όλο εγκαταλείπω και πίστεψε με στην περίπτωσή μου η απώλεια βάρους είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη.. προσπαθώ για παιδάκι καιρό τώρα και το εμπόδιο είναι όλο αυτό το πακετάκι που οι περισσότερες εδώ μέσα έχουμε.. παρόλαυτα η θέληση μου απ΄το άγχος γίνεται άφαντη.. λες και δεν θέλω.. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά.. Τώρα πίνω αυτό το αντιδιαβητικό που προαναφέρεις με ένα σωρό παρενέργειες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτό τουλάχιστον θα βοηθήσει κάπως..
Η γνώμη μου είναι να το τσεκάρεις και εσύ με τον ενδοκρινολόγο σου κάποια στιγμή για θέμα πρόληψης και μόνον. Πολλά Φιλιά!!

----------


## pennyV

Ευγενούδι μου γλυκό, σε παρακαλώ καρδούλα μου μην πέφτεις τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά! Εσύ περισσότερο απ'όλους ξέρεις πόσο πολύ σε καταλαβαίνω και πόσο με πονάει αυτό το θέμα.

Για την ιστορία και μόνο, θέλω να σου θυμίσω πως η μεγάλη μου ζουζούνα γεννήθηκε όταν μετά από 7 χρόνια προσπαθειών, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων εγώ χαντακωνόμουνα κάθε μήνα όταν αφού είχα βομβαρδίσει για άλλη μια φορά το σώμα και την ψυχή μου με ορμόνες, ενέσεις, καθημερινά ραντεβού στο γιατρό, οικονομική και ψυχολογική αιμορραγία καθημερινή έβλεπα για άλλη μια φορά περίοδο, ξεκίνησα το χάπι που παίρνεις εσύ και χρειάστηκε 6 μήνες θεραπεία για να κάνει το θαύμα του. Εγώ γύρω στα 100 κιλά με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση, και ενώ είχα ήδη δώσει αίμα για επαναληπτικές ορμονικές εξετάσεις και περίμενα αποτελέσματα έμαθα πως είμαι έγκυος!! Εγκυμοσύνη υπέροχη, έβαλα μόνο 8 κιλά, ούτε διαβήτη κύησης, ούτε υπέρταση ούτε τίποτα!!!

Όσο για το δεύτερο ζουζούνι, 7 χρόνια και -30 κιλά αργότερα ήρθε απρόσκλητο και μας χτύπησε δειλά δειλά την πόρτα χωρίς ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ χάπι και ούτε ΜΙΑ θεραπεία!! Είτε λοιπόν μέσω των κιλών, είτε μέσω της σωστής ιατρικής αντιμετώπισης, ο στόχος είναι πάντα εκεί και περιμένει την κατάλληλη στιγμή! Είσαι πολύ πιό ώριμη και πολύ καλύτερα ενημερωμένη από ότι ήμουν εγώ τότε, και είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη πως είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο για να τα καταφέρεις! Ψηλά το κεφάλι λοιπόν, και τα χαμόγελα να φτάνουν μέχρι τα μάτια κι όχι να χάνονται στην πορεία μόλις σκέφτεσαι τις δυσκολίες! Ο στόχος είναι πάντα εκεί.. κάπου στο δάσος!! (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε :ΡΡΡ)

Εκείνος ο καφές δίπλα στη θάλασσα... ΟΝΕΙΡΟ θα ήταν! Γιαααα να το σκεφτόμαστε λίγο τώρα που πλησιάζει καλοκαιράκι! Φιλάκια πολλά κοριτσάκι μου και καλή δύναμη! Σε σκέφτομαι πάντα!!!

Βικάκι μας, αυτό το πισωγύρισμα που λες είναι το μεγάλο μου θέμα τελευταία, αν και με βλέπω ότι βάζω μυαλό σιγά σιγα! Παρ'όλο που δεν έχω άποψη για το αν και πόσο έχασα από τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα γιατί δεν ζυγίζομαι, ελπίζω σε πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα στο μέλλον, για να είναι και τα αποτελέσματα της προσπάθειας ουσιαστικά και μόνιμα. Εύχομαι σε όλους μας ηρεμία και κατανόηση!!

Πού είναι ένα Ζεναρνί όταν το χρειάζεσαι;;;;;; 
Αννούλιιιιιιι!! Έλα που έχεις και εμπειρία στα ωμμμμμ!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eugenia_

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά τον έρωτά μου που είναι πάντα εκεί όταν τον χρειάζομαι..

Και να 'μαι τώρα πάλι στο καράβι
γι' άλλο ταξίδι μα η ίδια θάλασσα μ' αρπάζει
κι απάνω που 'λεγα η φωτιά δεν ξαν' ανάβει
αν ναυαγήσω κι άλλη μια δε με πειράζει

Φύσηξε έρωτας βοριάς μέσα στα φύλλα της καρδιάς
κι όλα τ' αλλάζω και ζεϊμπέκικο χορεύω
φύσηξε έρωτας βοριάς απόψε πάω όπου με πας
και σε γυρεύω

Μαγέψαν την ψυχή μου οι σειρήνες
γι' άλλων ερώτων Συμπληγάδες τώρα πάω
ας πάρουνε ό,τι θέλουνε κι εκείνες
εγώ το ξέρω μόνο ζω όσο αγαπάω

Φύσηξε έρωτας βοριάς μέσα στα φύλλα της καρδιάς
κι όλα τ' αλλάζω και ζεϊμπέκικο χορεύω
φύσηξε έρωτας βοριάς απόψε πάω όπου με πας
και σε γυρευω

----------


## eugenia_

Πεννάκι μου μάνι μάνι κ εγώ έφτασα τα 4 χρόνια προσπαθειών.. Δεν είμαι καλά. Συνεχώς έχω συναισθηματικές αλλαγές και ξεσπάω σε λάθος άνθρωπο. Δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ πλέον. Γιατί δεν μπορώ?????????? Γιατί δεν τα καταφέρνω????????? Γιατί????? Και μία απάντηση παίρνω. Ευγενία φταις. Στάσου απέναντι να σε λιθοβολήσω.. Και το κάνω.. απλά το κάνω..

Και μετά άντε βρες δύναμη..

Ίσως κάποιοι να μην καταλάβουν και θα είναι λογικό.. 


¨¨¨¨ Για έλα ζεν. ο αρχηγός μίλησε και επιθυμεί ομμμ

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> Πεννάκι μου μάνι μάνι κ εγώ έφτασα τα 4 χρόνια προσπαθειών.. Δεν είμαι καλά. Συνεχώς έχω συναισθηματικές αλλαγές και ξεσπάω σε λάθος άνθρωπο. Δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ πλέον. Γιατί δεν μπορώ?????????? Γιατί δεν τα καταφέρνω????????? Γιατί????? Και μία απάντηση παίρνω. Ευγενία φταις. Στάσου απέναντι να σε λιθοβολήσω.. Και το κάνω.. απλά το κάνω..
> 
> Και μετά άντε βρες δύναμη..
> 
> Ίσως κάποιοι να μην καταλάβουν και θα είναι λογικό.. 
> 
> 
> ¨¨¨¨ Για έλα ζεν. ο αρχηγός μίλησε και επιθυμεί ομμμ




Επειδή είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ ελεύθερα λόγω χωρο/χρόνου... επιφυλάσσομαι να σου ρίξω μία e-μπούφλα το βράδι!!! ΨΗΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΛΕΜΕΕΕΕ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eugenia_

περιμένω εναγωνίως να φάω διαδικτυακό ξύλο.....

----------


## esceden

Τοση ωρα που με φωναζατε δεν εμφανιζομουν.. Αρνι να σκασω μυτη κοντα στο Πασχα? Ειμαστε τρελοι???

Αλλα σε λιγες μπουφλες δε λεω ποτε οχι! Ρε Τζενη, τα ιδια θα λεμε? Μαναρι μου, θα κατεβω στην εξωτικη Πατρα και θα κανω τον ζουμερο σου μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ μπλε μαρεν! Και να δω τι δικαιολογια θα δωσεις στον αντρουλη σου! Μωρη τρελη, μωρη ζουρλη, μωρη ξεμυαλισμενη.. τι σημαινει ξεσπας στους λαθος ανθρωπους? Χρειαζομαστε και φαδερ για το μπεμπε, μην το ξεχνας και μετα μας το παιζεις σινγλ μαδερ! Εγω τις Πατρινιες τις ειχα για πιο καπατσες. Γιααααααα αποκατεστησε τη φημη σου!

Κοριτσουδια μου, κατα τα αλλα μη νομιζετε πως σας γραφω. Απλα αυτες τις μερες τρεχω πανικοβλητη με δουλειες (ειναι που οταν σκαει κατι, σκανε 5 μαζι!). Ειχα ενα τριμηνο μιρλας και ξαφνικα δεν προλαβαινω! Σας αγαπαω και προσπαθω με τη διατροφη μου! Δεν εχω ζυγιστει κανα διμηνο τωρα, περιμενω μετα το Πασχα. Η λογικη μου ειναι μετρημα θερμιδων (με τα γνωστα των πολυκυστικων το πισω μερος του μυαλου μου) και τωρα που ανοιξε ο καιρος και κολυμβητηριο!(3 με 4 φορες τη βδομαδα!) Εχω στο τηλεφωνο μου ενα γκατζετακι που με βοηθαει να κραταω το λογαριασμο των θερμιδων, γιατι η ελλειψη προγραμματος σταθερου (τυπου καθε μερα δουλεια απο τοτε μεχρι τοτε) με τσακιζει. Εχω παντα στην τσαντα μου μια σπιτικη μπαρα δημητριακων (βγαινει κοστος περιπου 10 λεπτα του ευρω η μπαρα και ειναι πεντανοστιμες!) και κανα 2 μηλα για τις δυσκολες ωρες, και κανω το κατα δυναμην. Το θετικο ειναι πως βλεπω τα ρουχα μου λιγο πιο ανετα (κατι φορεματακια) και τα περσινα καλοκαιριν μου οπως περσι, αρα δεν μπορει ν μαι σε κακο δρομο.

Να προσεχετε οι υπολοιπες. Το ποστ αυτο ηταν καθαρα για εκφοβισμο της Τζενης!

----------


## Misery_ed

Ευγενάκι θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι σε θαυμάζω πραγματικά και πολύ λυπάμαι για αυτά που έχεις περάσει... Εγώ πάντως από προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω να σε βοηθήσω σε κάτι απλά θα σου ευχηθώ κουράγιο και υπομονή. Ξέρεις και οι δικοί μου γονείς προσπαθούσαν για 9 περίπου χρόνια να κάνουν παιδί και οι προσπάθειες δεν απέδιδαν. Η μητέρα μου μέσα στην κατάθλιψη για πολλά χρόνια, πήγαινε από γιατρό σε γιατρό χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Κάποια στιγμή βρήκε ένα πολύ καλό γιατρό και τελικά κατάφερε να μείνει έγκυος στην αδερφή μου και έπειτα σε μένα. Δεν είχε το σύνδρομό πολυκυστικών, είχε άλλα θέματα όμως. Ήταν από τη μια ψυχολογικό από το άγχος που δεν έμενε έγκυος και από την άλλη το κάπνισμα. Συνεπώς αν καπνίζεις κόψτο ίσως βοηθήσει λίγο. Και επίσης ο γιατρός της είχε πει να πίνει 2 ποτήρια πορτοκαλάδα τη μέρα... Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ωφελούν αυτά στην περίπτωσή σου αλλά δε θα χάσεις αν το δοκιμάσεις... Καλή TYXH!!!:yawn:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> περιμένω εναγωνίως να φάω διαδικτυακό ξύλο.....


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ευγενία τώρα είδα πως είμαστε πατριωτάκια!και επειδή διάβασα όσα έγραψες παραπάνω σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γλυκιά μου κ εγώ τέσσερα χρόνια παντρεμένη αλλά δεν τα έχω καταφέρει αλλά βρε δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!χαμογελάμε κ προχωράμε  :Wink:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by esceden_
> Εχω παντα στην τσαντα μου μια σπιτικη μπαρα δημητριακων (βγαινει κοστος περιπου 10 λεπτα του ευρω η μπαρα και ειναι πεντανοστιμες!)


αν δεν σου κάνει κόπος,όποτε μπορείς γράψε την συνταγή!ευχαριστώ!

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by esceden_
> .... Το ποστ αυτο ηταν καθαρα για εκφοβισμο της Τζενης!


Μάλιστα.. ανακάλυψα τον τρόπο για να μας δίνεις και λιγάκι σημασία.. αχα.. και ξέρεις εγώ δεν σηκώνω εκφοβισμούς.. ελα εσύ κάτω και ας γίνει και μαύρο... μαρέν..χαχα!!
Μωράκι μου γλυκο σε ευχαριστώ που είσαι πάντα εδώ στα δύσκολα. Τι άλλο να πω. ότι μπορέσω να κάνω θα το κάνω ή τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθήσω..
Εσένα πάντως μια χαρούλα σε ακούω !! θα αρχίσουμε και κολύμβηση τώρα.. ποιός σε ποιάνει. Να περνάς συχνότερα απο δώ κυρία έστω για μία καλημέρα ...
Και μιας που τώρα ήρθε η ώρα δεν μου κάθεσαι να σε..σουβλίσω ??? ε???? φανταστικό μου αρνάκι??????

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by Misery_
> Ευγενάκι θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι σε θαυμάζω πραγματικά και πολύ λυπάμαι για αυτά που έχεις περάσει... Εγώ πάντως από προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω να σε βοηθήσω σε κάτι απλά θα σου ευχηθώ κουράγιο και υπομονή. Ξέρεις και οι δικοί μου γονείς προσπαθούσαν για 9 περίπου χρόνια να κάνουν παιδί και οι προσπάθειες δεν απέδιδαν. Η μητέρα μου μέσα στην κατάθλιψη για πολλά χρόνια, πήγαινε από γιατρό σε γιατρό χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Κάποια στιγμή βρήκε ένα πολύ καλό γιατρό και τελικά κατάφερε να μείνει έγκυος στην αδερφή μου και έπειτα σε μένα. Δεν είχε το σύνδρομό πολυκυστικών, είχε άλλα θέματα όμως. Ήταν από τη μια ψυχολογικό από το άγχος που δεν έμενε έγκυος και από την άλλη το κάπνισμα. Συνεπώς αν καπνίζεις κόψτο ίσως βοηθήσει λίγο. Και επίσης ο γιατρός της είχε πει να πίνει 2 ποτήρια πορτοκαλάδα τη μέρα... Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ωφελούν αυτά στην περίπτωσή σου αλλά δε θα χάσεις αν το δοκιμάσεις... Καλή TYXH!!!:yawn:


Κοριτσάρα μου όμορφη σε ευχαριστώ για την δύναμη!! Πραγματικά χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές σου αλλά ποιος κόβει το τσιγάρο σε τέτοιες στιγμές?? που με έχει πνίξει το άγχος?? ποιός?? Για την πορτοκαλάδα δε λέω όχι. Φαντάζομαι φρέσκια έτσι?? Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!! :starhit:

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ευγενία τώρα είδα πως είμαστε πατριωτάκια!και επειδή διάβασα όσα έγραψες παραπάνω σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γλυκιά μου κ εγώ τέσσερα χρόνια παντρεμένη αλλά δεν τα έχω καταφέρει αλλά βρε δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!χαμογελάμε κ προχωράμε


Πατριώτισσα?? αχ επιτέλους να μία!! που είσαι εσύ παιδάκι μου τόσο καιρό?? 

Κ εσύ το παλεύεις? τότε σίγουρα με καταλαβαίνεις αγγελέ μου, ε?
κ εσύ με πολυκυστικές?
Εννοείται πως χαμογελάμε και προχωράμε αλλά αγχωμένες.. εγώ δηλαδη. Δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω με τίποτα .. έρχεται από μόνο του..
Ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκι!! Φιλάκια!! :wink2:

----------


## eugenia_

Που είσαι πεννοέρωτα???? Ακόμα περιμένω..

----------


## Misery_ed

Ευγενάκι γλυκό φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι πράγματι δύσκολο να κόψεις το κάπνισμα ειδικά αυτή την εποχή. Δεν είναι όμως ανέφικτο. Το ξέρεις ότι το ΣΠΩ μειώνει τις πιθανότητες που έχεις για εγκυμοσύνη αλλά το κάπνισμα ελαχιστοποιεί τις ελπίδες σου. Η μητέρα μου τράβηξε τα πάνδεινα μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το κάπνισμα έφταιγε που δεν έμενε έγκυος. Πιστεύω πως αν θες πραγματικά να κάνεις παιδάκι θα πρέπει να την κάνεις αυτή τη θυσία. Σκέψου τη ζωή σου μετά... φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι σε συνδυασμό με τη θεραπεία σου και χωρίς κάπνισμα θα έχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα! Είμαι σίγουρη! Θα σου πω κάτι που μου είπε πρόσφατα η μητέρα μου:' τα φάρμακα δεν μπορούν πάντα να σε βοηθήσουν! Πρέπει να γίνεις εσύ ο γιατρός του εαυτού σου!' Και έχει δίκιο όντως... Εύχομαι τη μέρα που θα μάθω τα αποτελέσματα των πανελληνίων να ανακοινώσεις στην οικογένειά σου ότι είσαι έγκυος!!!!! :P 
Σου αξίζουν τα καλύτερα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by eugenia__
> 
> Πατριώτισσα?? αχ επιτέλους να μία!! που είσαι εσύ παιδάκι μου τόσο καιρό?? 
> 
> Κ εσύ το παλεύεις? τότε σίγουρα με καταλαβαίνεις αγγελέ μου, ε?
> κ εσύ με πολυκυστικές?
> Εννοείται πως χαμογελάμε και προχωράμε αλλά αγχωμένες.. εγώ δηλαδη. Δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω με τίποτα .. έρχεται από μόνο του..
> Ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκι!! Φιλάκια!! :wink2:



εδώ τριγύρω είμαι εδώ και....μάλλον άπειρα χρόνια  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με πολυκιστικές αλλά όλο και κάποιο προβληματάκι υπάρχει που δεν μας έχει επιτρέψει να κρατήσουμε ακόμα ένα μωράκι αγκαλιά ,αλλά ΟΧΙ,δεν θα του περάσει,JAMAIS!! στο τέλος θα περάσει το δικό μας :wink2:τώρα σχετικά με το άγχος,εδώ έχουμε τόσο και τόσο καθημερινά μέσα στην ζωή μας ,δεν θα έχουμε για αυτό το θέμα ? :shocked2: Καλή εβδομάδα να έχεος γλυκιά μου :Smile:

----------


## Ava_ed

Το κάπνισμα σίγουρα βλάπτει σε όλους τους τομείς. Αλλά σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά πώς είναι δυνατόν κορίσια μέσα στην πρέζα να μένουν έγκυες και γυναίκες που προσπαθούν και ζούνε υγιεινά να μην τα καταφέρνουν? Αν και ο γιατρός είναι ο μόνος αρμόδιος να απαντήσει, ας μη στερούμαστε τις απολαύσεις μας χωρίς σαφείς οδηγίες γιατρού. Αν θέλουμε, ας το κόψουμε για μας και για την υγεία μας γενικότερα. Καπνίστριες και μη, με πολυκυστικές ή χωρίς, σας εύχομαι το συντομότερο να κρατήσετε στην αγκαλιά σας το δικό σας μωράκι!

----------


## sokolata

Διαβάζω διαβάζω και από την μία χαλαρώνω και ησυχάζω και από την άλλη με πιάνει πανικός..
Έχω από τα 15 μου πολυκυστικές ξεκίνησα με χάπια πολύ δυνατά μετά με απλά αντισυλληπτικά ο κάθε γιατρός και άλλα.. τι να σας λέω γύρισα πολλούς έκανα εξετάσεις μαγνητικές καμπύλες ζαχάρου τα πάντα όλα. Τελικά πολυκυστικές έχω αστάθεια στην περίοδο και εδώ και δύο χρόνια παίρνω σταθερά τα yasminelle δεν είμαι στη φάση βέβαια που θέλω να κάνω παιδιά όπως εσείς αλλά έχω αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι θα μπορέσω να κάνω ποτέ ; ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι αν χάσω κιλά και έρθω στα κανονικά που πρέπει για το υψος μου 170 δλδ 60κ. θα έχω σταθερά και ωραία περίοδο και όταν έρθει η ώρα για παιδιά βλέπουμε.

----------


## Nekky

Δεν το πιστεύω!!!!

Έψαχνα να μας βρω και μας βρήκα στην τέταρτη σελίδα!!!!!:spin:

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα κυστοκόριτσα!!!!!!

Την αγάπη και τις ευχές μου να είστε καλα και να προσέχετε τους εαυτούς σας!

φιλια!

----------


## Effaki

γγεια και απο μενα. πολλυκυστηκεσ απο τα 18 ασταθεια στην περιοδο (καθε δυο μηνες αδιαθετω) κατα τα αλλα οπωσ τα ξερετε. χαλια μαυρα

----------


## Effaki

εχω πολυκυστηκεσ εχω αρκετα κιλα 84 οπωσ βλεπετε. εχω προβλημα στον λαιμο με τριχουλεσ (πολλεσ τριχουλεσ) εχω περριοδο καθε δυο και κατι μηνεσ . δεν παιρνω αντισυλλυπτικα γιατι φιβαμαι τα εξτρα κιλα ....εχει ακουσει καμμια ε κοριτσια για χειρουργικη αφαιρεσει των κυστεων???????? βοηθειαααααααα

----------


## esceden

Εφακι μου, δεν εχω ακουσει κατι για χειρουργειο. Δυσκολο, καθως απο οτι ξερω οι κυστες ειναι μικροσκοπικες και οι κινδυνοι ενος τετοιου χειρουργειου θα ηταν περισσοτεροι απο τα ωφέλη! Θα σου ελεγα παντως να μη φοβασαι τα αντισυλληπτικα (τουλαχιστον απο την δικη μου εμπειρια!). Οταν οι ορμονες σου ειναι ρυθμισμενες, διευκολυνει τον μεταβολισμο σου. Τα παλια αντισυλληπτικα αυξαναν την ορεξη ή εκαναν κατακρατησεις. Δεν σε παχαιναν μονα τους, το φαγητο που ετρωγε ο καθενας τον παχαινε, οχι τα χαπια. Της νεας γενιας τα αντισυλληπτικα ειναι με πολυ λιγοτερες παρενεργειες. Εμενα τα αντισυλληπτικα με βοηθησαν στην προσπαθεια μου, παρα με εμποδισαν.

Αν θες, το πιο σωστο θα ηταν να συμβουλευτεις καποιον γυναικολογο η ενδοκρινολογο για να δεις τι θα ηταν το καλυτερο για την δικη σου περιπτωση. Οπως και να εχει, καλη σου τυχη!!

----------


## Effaki

καλημερα..νομιζω οτι εχεισ δικιο με το που αδιαθετησω......(συντομα και απο μερα σε μερα ευχομαι,,,,μετα απο δυο μηνεσ καθυστερηση,,,,,) θα παω σε ενδοκρινολογο....

----------


## DINADESP

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Ειμαι και εγω με πολυκυστικες και παραπανω κιλακια.Εχω ξεκινησει διαιτα.ειμαι στη 2η εβδομαδα και εχω χασει 2 κιλα περιπου.Θελω να χασω καμια εικοσαρια ακομα.Εκανα το παιδι μου με εξωσωματικη και ημουν 90 κιλα.Απο τοτε εχουν περασει 3,5 χρονια,εχω ξαναπροσπαθησει.αλλα ολα παλλινδρομουν.Ο γιατρος ειπε πως πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να χασω κιλα μεχρι την επομενη προσπαθεια.Ευελπιστω μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη να εχω χασει 15 κιλα.Δεν χω μεινει ποτε εγκυος μονη μου,αν και προσπαθω.Παιρνω glucophage εδω και 3 χρονια,με οδηγια απο τον γιατρο μου και ο κυκλος μου εχει φτιαξει και εχει γινει 30-32 ημερων.Αλλα εγκυμοσυνη δεν τυχαινει.Βεβαια εχω και θρομβοφιλια και παιρνω και σαλοσπιρ.Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω.Υπαρχει κοπελα που εχει μεινει εγκυος παρα τα παραπανω κιλα που εχει και με θρομβοφιλια?Μηπως γλιτωσω την εξωσωματικη.Ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε.Ελπιζω να τα λεμε.

----------


## Misery_ed

Mπήκα κι εγώ στη φάση που πολλές από εσάς τόσο καιρό συζητούσατε. Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 βδομάδες γυμναστήριο και ταυτόχρονα μια καλή διατροφή και μένω μακριά από οτιδήποτε που έχει σχέση με τηγανητά, τυριά, γλυκά κτλ. Ε δε γίνεται είπα έστω ένα κιλό θα το χάσω... Λίγες μέρες μετά και δεν έχω χάσει ούτε γραμμάριο... :wow: Τα χάπια που έπαιρνα τα συνεχίζψ παρόλο που κι αυτά μόνο τη ρύθμιση της περιόδου μου έχουν εξασφαλίσει... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Ειναι όντως απογοήτευση να βλέπεις ότι οι προσπάθειες είναι ανώφελες. Αν έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε here I am !!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Frown:

----------


## vikaki2010_

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά έχω αρκετό καιρό να μπω στο forum αλλά είπα να ξανακάνω την εμφάνιση μου :Smile:  Είναι περίργο να λες την άποψη σου για ιατρικά θέματα γιατί όλοι με αυτό το πρόβλημα έχουμε τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες μας αλλά σίγουρα δεν είμαστε γιατροί και σίγουρα κάθε θέμα υγείας είναι ένα λεπτό θέμα. Όπως σας είχα πει και γω ανήκω στην ομάδα που περιλαμβάνει πολλά κορίτσια. Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω καταφέρει να ελέγξω το βάρος μου και να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνω. MYSERY ελπίζω με τις πανελλήνιες να πήγαν όλα καλά. Μην αγχώνεσαι με τα κιλάκια. Αν το θες θα τα εξαφανίσεις σίγουρα. Εδώ τα κατάφερες με τις πανελλήνιες με το φαγητό δεν θα τα καταφέρεις. Αυτό που κατάλαβα και δούλεψε σε μένα είναι ότι χρειάζεται φοβερή πειθαρχία. Πρέπει να προσέχεις κάθε μέρα γιατί μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να ξεφύγεις. Θέλει πολύ προσοχή με τους υδατάνθρακες (Ζάχαρη, ψωμί, πατάτες, ρύζι, μακαρόνια). Προσωπικά έχω κόψει τελείως τη ζάχαρη. Τρώω 5 γεύματα. Τα ενδιάμεσα είναι 1 φρούτο συνήθως. Ενώ το βράδυ και το μεσημέρι τρώω μια μερίδα υδατάνθρακες (ψωμί ή πατάτα ή ρύζι) σε μικρές ποσότητες π.χ. 1 φέτα μαύρο ψωμί μαζί με σαλάτες και μια μερίδα πρωτεϊνη. Επίσης φροντίζω να περπατάω σχεδόν καθημερινά 1 ώρα. Μια πολύ καλή ενδοκρινολόγος (Κάργα, Νοσοκομείο Αλεξάνδρας) μου έχει πει ότι η έντονη γυμναστική μπορεί να απορυθμίσει την περίοδο. Πολύ καλή όπως έχω πει βρίσκω και τη δίαιτα που μας είχε προτείνει η Πένυ. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις σε γενικές γραμμές τη φιλοσοφία της και στη συνέχεια να κάνεις δικούς σου συνδυασμούς. Ειδικά η ζάχαρη έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάζει απότομα τη γλυκόζη, ο οργανισμός παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες ινσουλίνης το ζάχαρο μετά από κάποια ώρα πέφτει απότομα και νιώθουμε έντονη πείνα οπότε καταλλήγουμε να τρώμε είτε μεγάλες ποσότητες είτε καινούργιο γλυκό. Μπαίνουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Οι έντονες αυτές διακυμάνσεις μας κάνουν να παχαίνουμε αλλά δημιουργούν και τις κίστες στις οωθήκες. Γι' αυτό είναι πολύ συμαντικό να διατηρούμαστε αδύνατες να τρώμε σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ώστε να μην υπάρχουν έντονες διακυμάνσεις στα επίπεδα γλυκόζης και να περπατάμε για να καίμε το επιπλέον ζάχαρο. Θέλει δουλειά αλλά συνηθίζεις και μετά σου φαίνεται φυσιολογικός τρόπος ζωής. Επίσης σταματάς να στενοχωριέσαι για τα επιπλέον κιλά και αυτό σου δίνει φοβερό κίνητρο. Εμένα η περίοδος μου εξακολουθεί να είναι σταθερή. Στα είκοσι που είχα πλήρη άγνοια για το θέμα είχε τύχει να κάνω να αδιαθετήσω και 6 μήνες. Η τριχοφυία είχε κάνει πάρτυ :Smile:  Δούλεψε η βελόνα του αισθητικού ασταμάτητα. Κάτι άλλο που έχω διαβάσει το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη είναι ότι δεν είναι καλό να μένουμε για καιρό χωρίς περίοδο. Μπορεί αργότερα να προκαλέσει προβλήματα. Αυτή είναι η εμπειρία μου αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον. Και πάνω απ' όλα αν κάνουμε μια παρασπονδία δεν χρειάζεται στη συνέχεια να κατεβάζουμε όλο το ψυγείο και να λέμε από δευτέρα στοπ (Το έκανα παλιότερα κατά σύστημα θυμάμαι να παίρνω πάστες και να τρώω 3 στη σειρά ενώ είχα πει ότι θα φάω μια). Αν παραστρατήσετε πείτε ε καλά δεν έγινε και κάτι και αμέσως μετά προσπαθείστε να επανέλθετε. 
Πολλά φιλιά σε όλες και καλά μπάνια. :wink2:

----------


## Misery_ed

Vikaki hi! Έχεις δίκιο για τη ζάχαρη γτ όντως ξεκινάς μένα γλυκάκι και στο τέλος καταλήγεις να τρως όλη την τούρτα!Είναι πολύ εθιστική. Αλλά εγώ έχω απαλλαχτεί εντελώς από τη ζάχαρη και δε μου λείπει καθόλου! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι χτες έκλεισα 3 βδομάδες γυμναστικής και δίαιτας και ακόμη η ζυγαριά είναι κολλημένη στα 78 κιλά... Είναι φυσιολογικό ή μήπως καταστράφηκε ο μεταβολισμός μου? Όσο για τον ενδοκρινολόγο (επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα) τι είδους εξετάσεις κάνει και για ποιο ακριβώς συμβουλεύει? Αυτή η ενδοκρινολόγος που ανέφερες δουλεύει ακόμη εκεί? Ο γυναικολόγος πάντως που πηγα την πρώτη φορά δυστυχώς πήρε σύνταξη και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί ήταν πάρα πολύ καλός γιατρός. Αυτός είχε αναλάβει και τη μητέρα μου όταν δεν έμενε έγκυος... Πριν κάτι μήνες πηγα σε έναν άλλο γιατρό( απαίσιο) που από το πρώτο λεπτό με έκανε να θέλω να φύγω. Στο τέλος τον ρώτησα τι να κάνω με την υπερτρίχωση και μου είπε ότι δεν είναι δική του δουλειά αυτό. Σαν να έλεγε 'άντε κορίτσι μου δώσε το 50ευρο και φύγε έχουμε και δουλειές'!

----------


## Misery_ed

Α και στις πανελλήνιες δεν τα πήγα και άσχημα... 17 έβγαλα μέσο όρο

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σου Mysery! Μπράβο για τους βαθμούς σου. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να έχεις μια υπέροχη φοιτητική ζωή! Όσο αναφορά με τη δίαιτα αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω θα σου πω αυτά που δούλεψαν σε μένα. Όπως όμως έχω ξαναπεί κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και έχει τις δικές του ιδιαιτερότητες και σίγουρα δεν είμαστε ειδικοί. Όσο αναφορά τις δίαιτες όταν έχεις να κάνεις με πολυκυστικές παίζει ρόλο όχι μόνο το να μειώνεις τις θερμίδες αλλά το τι τρώς και πότε το τρως. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να ακολουθείς δίαιτες όχι στερητικές, αλλά δίαιτες που διατηρούν το ζάχαρό σου σταθερό χωρίς να του προκαλούν έντονες διακυμάνσεις. Για παράδειγμα δίαιτες που μένεις νηστική για πολλές ώρες δεν δουλεύουν τόσο καλά. Ο μεταβολισμός μας διαφέρει από των άλλων γυναικών λόγω διαταραχών στην παραγωγή και δράση της ινσουλίνης καθώς πολλές από εμάς παράγουν παραπάνω ινσουλίνη από το φυσιολογικό. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι προκαλεί ευκολότερα αύξηση βάρους. Καλό είναι να καταναλώνεις μικρά και συχνά γεύματα και να προτιμάς τροφές με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη. Αν όλα αυτά φαίνονται μπερδεμένα η Πένυ στην αρχή του Forum είχε προτείνει μια τέτοια διαίτα τριών εβδομάδων που είναι σε αυτή τη φιλοσοφία. Επίσης και γω είχα προτείνει πριν λίγες εβδομάδες ένα βιβλίο που εξηγεί αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στο προβλημά μας και πιστεύω ότι είναι χρήσιμο. Οι δίαιτα στις πολυκυστικές θέλει υπομονή γιατί χάνεις πιο δύσκολα, αλλά και γνώση. Αν εφαρμόσεις μια τέτοια δίαιτα και δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα ίσως καλό θα ήταν να εξετάσεις σε ενδοκρινολόγο μήπως έχεις και υποθυρεοειδισμό και ακόμα δεν θα ήταν κακό να ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια ενός διαιτολόγου με γνώση σε τέτοια θέματα. Και πάνω απ' όλα δεν χρειάζεται άγχος. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα. Πολλά φιλιά και καλά μπάνια.

----------


## Misery_ed

Αγαπητό vikaki πολύ χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές σου και σ ευχαριστώ πολύ! Δυστυχώς έκλεισα και την τετάρτη εβδομάδα αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών... Κολλημένη η ζυγαριά στα 78! Ούτε γραμμάριο παρακάτω... Δράμα η κατάσταση! Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τη δίαιτα που πρότεινε η πένυ αν και τίποτα δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει σε μένα. Αυτό το μήνα θα παω και σε ενδοκρινολόγο και σε δερματολόγο και βάζω στόχο να ξεκινήσω τον οκτώβριο τη σχολή μου με μείον 8 κιλά και φυσιολογική τριχοφυία! Καλά μπάνια επίσης!

----------


## Anny_ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!!! Πολύ χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές σας! Έχω κι εγώ πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες και δυστυχώς κανένας από τους γιατρούς που έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα δεν με έχει ενηνέρωσει για όλα αυτά...

----------


## Misery_ed

Hello everybody! Ελπίζω όσες είστε στη θάλασσα αυτές τις μέρες να περνάτε υπέροχα! Τις υπόλοιπες τις συμπάσχω μιας και είμαι αθήνα καλοκαιριάτικα... Πήγα προχτές σε ενδοκρινολόγο και μου έγραψε κάποιες εξετάσεις κ είπε και ότι πρεπει να σταματήσω τα αντισυλληπτικά. 
Εγώ φοβάμαι λιγάκι να τα κόψω γιαti μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί η αρκουδίστικη τρίχα μου! Θα δούμε... Α και μήπως υπάρχει κάποια που να ξέρει πού μπορώ να βρω μια καλή αισθητικό? Μένω στο περιστέρι. Αν ξέρετε καμία καλή εδώ κοντά BOHΘEIA! Το καλύτερο για το τέλος. Μετά από 5 βδομάδες προσπάθειας κατάφερα και επιτέλους έχασα ένα θρυλικό κιλό! Είδα τη ζυγαριά κ δεν το πίστευα!!! Less misery for misery...! Yeah!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σας κορίτσια! Πως πάει το καλοκαιράκι? Δυστυχώς τελειώνει. Τι κάνεις Mysery? Πως πάει η προσπάθεια? Ελπίζω να έχεις δει αποτελέσματα. Εγώ προσπαθώ με κάποιες μικρές εξαιρέσεις να μένω πιστή σε ένα υγιεινό διατροφικό πρόγραμμα, να περπατάω και να κολυμπάω. Κοιταζα παλιότερα γινόταν χαμός σε αυτό το forum. Διάβασα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα. Είναι φοβερό το τι μπορούμε να μάθουμε η μια από την άλλη. Σίγουρα δεν είμαστε γιατροί αλλά και οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες μετράνε. Τώρα βέβαια βλέπω έχουμε πέσει στη δεύτερη σελίδα αλλά ακόμα και έτσι το forum αυτό είναι οδηγός χρήσιμων πληροφοριών.
Καλή συνέχεια στα τελευταία καλοκαιρινά μπάνια.:smirk:

----------


## Misery_ed

Μετά από σκληρή προσπάθεια, τηρώντας απόλυτα το διαιτολόγιο της γιατρού μου και με ένα δίωρο γυμναστικής τη μέρα έχω καταφέρει να χάσω 5,5 κιλά! Δεν είναι πολλά αλλά εγώ το βλέπω σαν ΘAYMA!! Τώρα πλέον νιώθω ότι έχω απεξαρτηθεί από το φαγητό αφού παλιότερα το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ζω για να τρώω... Τελικά όλα μια εξάρτηση είναι! Έχω κουραστεί απίστευτα για το κάθε γραμμάριο που έχω χάσει(κυριολεκτικά έχω χύσει πολυ ιδρώτα) και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναπάρω ούτε γραμμάριο από αυτα που έχασα! Νιώθω πολύ πιο αισιόδοξη και χαρούμενη! Ελπίζω να στε καλά...!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σας,κυστοκόριτσα!Κρίμα που δεν πετύχατε τις ένδοξες εποχές αυτού του τόπικ,
τότε που τις μάλωνα για τα πολλά καθημερινά ποστς,που δεν προλάβαινα να διαβάσω.
Χαίρομαι που δείχνετε να τα πηγαίνετε καλά με την προσπάθεια σας και που κρατάτε
κάπως το τόπικ ζωντανό.Τελευταία έριχνε και το Νεκταρίνι κανά ξαράχνιασμα,περνούσε 
κι ο τυφώνας Ευγενία...πάνε κι αυτές μαζί με τις άλλες...Ας είναι καλά κι ας μας γράφουν.
Καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια,να σας προσέχετε και να περνάτε όμορφες μέρες!Φιλιά!

----------


## vikaki2010_

Γεια σας κορίτσια! Τι κάνετε? Ελπίζω να χαρήκατε τα μπανάκια σας και να επιστρέψατε πίσω όλο δύναμη από τις διακοπές σας. Mysery μπράβο σου τι καλά νέα που έχεις. 5,5 κιλά είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή και εύχομαι και καλή συνέχεια στην προσπαθειά σου. Είπαμε είμαστε τα κορίτσια που παχαίνουμε και με τον αέρα οπότε η απώλεια για εμάς είναι σίγουρα μεγάλο κατόρθωμα. :yes:Όσο για τα παλιά μέλη ναι παρατήρησα ότι ήταν πολύ ζωντανό το φόρουμ και με πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Μου άρεσε πολύ και η δίαιτα της Πένυς να πω την αλήθεια την έκανα και ξεφούσκωσα. Μακάρι να ξαναμπεί και να γράψει αν έχει κρατήσει και τις υπόλοιπες εβδομάδες της δίαιτας αν τις έχει κρατήσει. Απ' ότι είδα έχει βάλει 4 εβδομάδες. Αν τρως μικρά και συχνά γεύματα και αποφεύγεις τα γλύκα το σώμα μας ανταποκρίνεται καλά. Τα γλυκά ανεβοκατεβάζουν το ζάχαρο με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε φοβερές λιγούρες. Mysery σου έυχομαι και καλή αρχή στις σπουδές σου! Θα ετοιμάζεσαι να ξεκινήσεις. Πολλά φιλιά σε όλες σας!!!!!

----------


## Barbara90

Καλσπέρα κορίτσια!!!
Επιτελους κι ενα θέμα μονο για κορότσια.
Μια ερώτηση έχω. Οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες φεύγουν τελείως ποτέ ή μόνο συρρικνώνονται;; έχω χάσει συνολικά 20 κιλά. Έπαιρνα αντισυλληπτικα αλλά τα βαρέθηκα μόλις εφτασα τα κανονικά μου κιλά και τα σταμάτησα. Τώρα είναι πρώτη φορά που περιμενω περίοδο χωρίς χάπια.Λετε να μου έρθει;; Πολύ θα το θελα!!!

----------


## ralou_

Καλημέρα κορίτσια στην όμορφη παρέα σας! Τελικά υπάρχουν πολλές με αυτό το πρόβλημα! Και εγώ ταλαιπωρούμε εδώ και χρόνια. Κάποια στιγμή μετά από πολλές δίαιτες κατάφερα να μπορώ να διατηρώ τα κιλά μου σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα και να θεωρούμε σχετικά αδύνατη! Έχω υψος 1,67 και είμαι 60 κιλά. Το ανώτερο που είχα φτάσει ήταν γύρω στα 70. Ενώ η περίοδος μου έρχεται πλέον κανονικά στην τελαυταία επίσκεψη σε γυναικολόγο μου είπε ότι η μια ωοθήκη μου είναι βαρυά πολυκυστική. Οπότε Βαρβαρα δε νομίζω οι κύστες να απορροφούνται. Θέλω βέβαια να ρωτήσω και γυναικολόγο αν γίνεται να εξαφανιστούν ή να απορροφηθούν. Τη δευτέρα θα ξαναπάω οπότε θα σου απαντήσω σε αυτό που είχες ρωτήσει. Ελπίζω να τα λέμε. Πολλά φιλιά σε όλες.

----------


## wannabeskinny

καλησπερα κοριτσια.να σας πω οτι κανω dukan ,μπαινω συνεχως στο site και νιωθω καλυτερα.ειμαι χαρουμενη που εχουμε η μια την αλλη.
στο θεμα μας τωρα,χθες μου πε ο γυναικολογος οτι εχω πολυκυστικες.
το θεμα μου ειναι οτι με την ακμη ,την τριχοφυια και τα κιλα ν ανεβαινουν η αυτοπεποιθηση μου θα πιασει πατο.φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα...
πηρα που πηρα 14 κιλα το καλοκαιρι αν μου δωσει και ορμονες ζητω που καηκαμε...
θελω να μου πειτε διαφορες που εχετε δει στο βαρος σας με τις πολυκυστικες και συμβουλες,
καθως και αν βλεπετε αποτελεσματα με διαιτα και γυμναστικη και κατα ποσο εχουν σχεση με τα προ-πολυκυστικων...περιμενω μ αγωνια....κουραγιο σε ολες  :Smile: 






ξεχασα να σας πω οτι εριξα το κλαμα της αρκουδας...με πιεζω συνεχεια για να μην ειμαι down...ας γινω επιτελους αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος...σιγα σιγα τουλαχιστον...




επισης μηπως παιζει ρολο το οτι απο το τελος μαρτιου μεχρι τωρα η διατροφη μου ηταν μονο dukan φαση πρωτη και βουλιμικα με τεραστιες ποσοτητες;λετε να μου κανε αυτο τις πολυκυστικες;οι εξετασεις αιματος παντως χαλια απο τις πρωτεινες ουρικο οξυ αφηστε το...

----------


## wannabeskinny

ρε κοριτσια βοηθεια εχω φρικαρει...σας παρακαλω....

----------


## wannabeskinny

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που δεν υπαρχει ανταποκριση.....πολυ κριμα......

----------


## eugenia_

> _Originally posted by wannabeskinny_
> καλησπερα κοριτσια.να σας πω οτι κανω dukan ,μπαινω συνεχως στο site και νιωθω καλυτερα.ειμαι χαρουμενη που εχουμε η μια την αλλη.
> στο θεμα μας τωρα,χθες μου πε ο γυναικολογος οτι εχω πολυκυστικες.
> το θεμα μου ειναι οτι με την ακμη ,την τριχοφυια και τα κιλα ν ανεβαινουν η αυτοπεποιθηση μου θα πιασει πατο.φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα...
> πηρα που πηρα 14 κιλα το καλοκαιρι αν μου δωσει και ορμονες ζητω που καηκαμε...
> θελω να μου πειτε διαφορες που εχετε δει στο βαρος σας με τις πολυκυστικες και συμβουλες,
> καθως και αν βλεπετε αποτελεσματα με διαιτα και γυμναστικη και κατα ποσο εχουν σχεση με τα προ-πολυκυστικων...περιμενω μ αγωνια....κουραγιο σε ολες 
> 
> ξεχασα να σας πω οτι εριξα το κλαμα της αρκουδας...με πιεζω συνεχεια για να μην ειμαι down...ας γινω επιτελους αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος...σιγα σιγα τουλαχιστον...
> ...



Γειά σου κουκλίτσα μου, Γεια σε όλες παλιές και καινούριες!!
Είμαι η Ευγενία μία από τις παλιές κυστοτσούπες.
Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σου πω να ηρεμήσεις γιατί έχεις κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο για τις μέρες μας και αντιμετωπίσιμο. Τώρα που είσαι στην αρχή του προβλήματος ακόμα υπάρχουν λύσεις. Θα τηρήσεις την αγωγή του ενδοκρινολόγου και του γυναικολόγου σου και θα ρυθμιστεί η τριχοφυΐα και η ακμή σου. Με το βάρος σου , αν τρως σωστά και ασκείσαι όπως είπες θα πάνε όλα καλά. Εξάλλου η γυμναστική βοηθάει παντου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου απόφυγε μονοφαγικές δίαιτες . Προσπάθησε να έχεις πλήρη και υγιεινή διατροφή και θα πάνε όλα καλά και σε αυτό το τομέα. Οι πολυκυστικές είναι σύνδρομο συνήθως κληρονομικό δεν προκαλείται από δίαιτες. Οι κακές δίαιτες συνήθως όμως χαλάνε τον μεταβολισμό μας. Μακριά..
Τήρησε στο τονίζω τις αγωγές των γιατρών σου με ευλάβεια.
Φιλικά

Είμαι καλά. Σας παρακολουθώ με αγάπη. Πένυ, Ναταλία, Βαρβάρα, Νεκταρία, ʼννα μου λείπετε πολύ.

----------


## Nekky

Καλημερα!

Ειμαι και εγω μια απο τις εξαφανισμενες! Οχι, δεν ελυσα το προβλημα των κιλων, ουτε της τριχοφυιας, ουτε ξεπερασα τις πολυκυστικες μου αλλα με καλυτερη διατροφη και λιγη γυμναστικη τα ρυθμισα λιγακι! Ακμη δεν εχω πλεον αλλα προσεχω να χρησιμοποιω κρεμες σμιγματορυθμιστικες! Εμενα με βοηθησαν πολυ.

Wannabeskiny ακου τι σου λεει η Ευγενια. Ξερει αυτη! Και μενα με βοηθησε πολυ με τις συμβουλες της αλλα κυριως με την γλυκητητα της!!!

Ευγενιτσα μου γλυκεια, μου λειψες!!! Σου στελνω την αγαπη μου, ενα γλυκο φιλι, και αφου λειπει και η Πεννυ, και μια αγκαλιτσα!!! <3

----------


## wannabeskinny

σας ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα ακουσα οτι τα αντισυλλυπτικα καλυτερα ν αποφευγονται και αρχικα να χαθουν τα περιττα κιλα.εχω δει τρομερη τριχοπτωση.τρομακτικη θα λεγα....δεν θελω να παρω χαπια.

----------


## asteropi

Eχω και γω πολυκυστικες!Αλλα δε παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα.Προβλημα με τριχοφυια δεν εχω καθολου(περιεργο μαλλον γιατι βλεπω οτι ολες εχετε).Τα σπυρακια που ειχα απο την εφηβεια μου με εχουν σχεδον εγκαταληψει.Δε ξερω αν φταιει οτι εχω αλλαξει διατροφικες συνηθειες αλλα επιτελους!:tumble: Ο κυκλος μου ειναι καποιους μηνες αστατος και καποιους μηνες ερχεται κανονικα.Τους τελευταιους μηνες η μεγαλυτερη καθυστεριση που ειχα ηταν γυρω στη μια βδομαδα.

----------


## wannabeskinny

wow!χιλια μπραβο.τι τρως σε μια τυπικη μερα ας πουμε;ποσα κιλα κ υψος εχεις αν επιτρεπεται;απ οτι εχω καταλαβει παιζει τεραστιο ρρολο

----------


## asteropi

Kανω ατκινς!Αρα μεχρι 20gr τη μερα υδατανθρακες!Ειμαι ακομα στην πρωτη φαση!Εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι οι πολλοι και κυριως επεξεργασμενοι υδατανθρακες φταινε τελικα σε πολλα.Σε μια τυπικη μερα θα φαω πρωτεινη(κοτοπουλο,χοιρινο ,ψαρι) με σαλατα!Παντα σαλατα ως συνοδευτικο ,ειναι βασικο!
Το "ειμαστε ο,τι τρωμε" σιγουρα ισχυει!Λογικο ειναι οταν κατεβαζα 2-3 σοκολατες καθε μερα να αφινιαζουν τα σπυρακια μου.
Τα κιλα μου τα λεω απο κατω στο τικερ,τωρα ειμαι 77(μπορει και 76 δεν εχω ζυγιστει εδω και μερες) και υψος 1.70.Θελω για αρχη να φτασω τα 65 και μετα βλεπουμε.

----------


## wannabeskinny

σ ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου.να σαι καλα.τα πας περιφημα.συνεχισε ετσι.  :Smile:

----------


## vikaki2010_

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια. Έμπαινα και γω στο site αλλά τελευταία όλο τρέχω και δεν έχω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. Οι εποχές δυσκολεύουν και όταν εργάζεσαι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα σε τρέχουν περισσότερο. Οι πολυκυστικές σίγουρα μας ταλαιπωρούν και είναι δύσκολο μέχρι να βρεις τον τρόπο να ζεις με αυτές. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια και μετά από πολλές δίαιτες όπως έχω ξαναπεί κατάφερα να ρυθμίσω το βάρος μου. Από την εμπειρία μου θέλει προσοχή στο ποιά δίαιτα θα ακολουθήσεις καθώς οι περισσότερες από μας αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα ινσουλινοαντίστασης και χρειάζεται προσοχή ώστε να μην κάνει το ζάχαρο τραμπολίνο. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να έχετε παρατηρήσει (εγώ πάντως για πολλά χρόνια έντονα) ότι σας πιάνουν έντονες λιγούρες και θέλετε να φάτε εδώ και τώρα. Επίσης ότι όταν δείτε γλυκό δεν μπορείτε να αντισταθείτε και συχνα ξεκινάτε να φάτε μια κουταλιά και καταλήγετε να φάτε (ή αν δεν το κάνατε ευχαρίστως θα θέλατε) όλη την τούρτα. Συνεχώς βρείσκεστε σε έναν απίστευτο αγώνα με τα κιλά σας τα οποία με δυσκολία τα κρατάτε τα οποία έχουν την τάση να εμφανίζουν εκθετική αύξηση. Όλα αυτά έχουν να κάνουν το ότι το ζάχαρό μας ανεβοκατεβαίνει ιδιαίτερα όταν καταναλωθούν γλυκά και κυρίως πάστες κ.τ.λ. Συχνά έβριζα τον εαυτό μου βλέποντας τις αδύνατες φίλες μου πιστεύοντας ότι έγω έφταιγα και η χαζή θέληση μου που δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ στην κατανάλωση φαγητού. Για να μην πολυλογώ μετά από χρόνια πείνας αλλά και περιόδων που δεν ήξερα τι έτρωγα βρήκα μια διατροφή που με κρατάει σε καλά επίπεδα. Η διατροφή ουσιαστικά κρατάει τα επίπεδα του ζαχάρου σταθερά στο αίμα. Είναι σαν αυτή που δημοσίευσε η Πένυ που εύχομαι όπου και να είναι να είναι καλά. Σκέφτομαι να την ξαναγράψω και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα ώστε όποιος θέλει να την ακολουθήσει να μην αναγκάζεται να ψάχνει στις σελίδες του forum. Μακάρι να μας έλεγε και άλλες εβδομάδες που της είχε γράψει ο διαιτολόγος γιατί τη βρήκα ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματική. Επίσης αν η δίαιτα συνδυαστεί με μια ώρα περπάτημα λίγο δύσκολο βέβαια καθώς πλέον δεν περπατάμε αλλά τρέχουμε έχει τέλεια αποτελέσματα. Εγώ έχω σταματήσει να ζυγίζομαι και να φανταστείτε ήταν το πρώτο που έκανα κάθε πρωί.

----------


## vikaki2010_

γενικά: πρωί κάθε μέρα το ίδιο, μπορείς αν θες να αλλάξεις τα δημητριακά με 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής και 1 κγ μέλι αλλά όχι πάνω από δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. Αυτά που σου λέω παρακάτω για γλυκό δεν ισχύουν τη μέρα που τρως μέλι. Εκείνη τη μέρα δεν επιτρέπεται άλλο γλυκό

ενδιάμεσα και προ ύπνου κάθε μέρα τα ίδια εκτός από την περίπτωση που ακολουθεί

Δύο φορές την εβδομάδα μπορείς να αλλάξεις το απογευματινό φρούτο με γιαούρτι 2% αλλά τότε δεν θα πιεις το βραδινό γάλα και θα φας μόνο ένα από τα επιτρεπόμενα φρούτα

Τρώμε 6 γεύματα την ημέρα, αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να τρως όλα όσα λέει.. σε τακτικές ώρες και τουλάχιστον 2,5 ώρες διαφορά ανάμεσα στα γεύματα. Σε αυτές τις ώρες.. ΜΟΝΟ ΝΕΡΟ

Μέχρι 2 κγ ζάχαρη από καφέδες την ημέρα. Ότι παραπάνω καφέ.. ΣΚΕΤΟ!

επιτρέπεται 1 ποτό την εβδομάδα αλλά καλό είναι να το αποφεύγουμε

Απαγορεύονται οι χυμοί φρούτων. Τρώμε τα φρούτα ολόκληρα.. τα αχλάδια και τα μήλα με τη φλούδα

Αποφεύγουμε τις μπανάνες, και όταν τρώμε μήλο το απόγευμα δεν τρώμε το βραδινό φρούτο. Σε γενικές γραμμές προτιμάμε τα φρούτα που σου αναφέρω στην πρώτη μέρα.

Επιτρέπεται ένα γλυκό την εβδομάδα αρκεί να διαλέξεις κάτι μικρό και ελαφρύ χωρίς πολλές κρέμες και σαντιγύ και να το φας μετά από μεσημεριανό γεύμα. ΠΟΤΕ γλυκό απευθείας σε άδειο στομάχι. Εγώ προτιμώ αντί να φάω ένα γλυκό την εβδομάδα, να τρώω ένα σοκολατάκι (μαύρη σοκολάτα) κάθε μέρα μετά το φαγητό. 

Αυτή είναι μία ολόκληρη μέρα.. 

1η μέρα
πρωί: 1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% και 2 κουτ. σούπας δημητριακά
ενδιάμεσο: 1 φρούτο (πορτοκάλι, ακτινίδιο,5 φράουλες, αχλάδι ή αν θες κάποιο άλλο ας είναι άγουρο. 
Αυτό ισχύει για όπου λέει φρούτο)
μεσημέρι: 150 γρ. ψάρι ψητό, 30 γρ. ψωμί ολικής, 2 φλιτζάνια σαλάτα με 1 κγ λάδι
απόγευμα: 1 φρούτο
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με τυρί, 1 ντομάτα, 1/2 αγγούρι
προ ύπνου: 1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%, 1 φρούτο

2η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 μέτρια γεμιστά με ρύζι, 90 γρ. τυρί, 1,5 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα με 1 κγ λάδι
βράδυ: 1 αυγό βραστό, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα

3η μέρα
μεσημέρι: το ίδιο με τη δεύτερη μέρα
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με κασέρι, 1,5 φλ. σαλάτα

4η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 150 γρ. μπιφτέκι, 1 φλιτζάνι πουρέ ή ρύζι, 2 φλ. σαλάτα
βράδυ: 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 φέτα κασέρι, 1 ντομάτα

5η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 φλιτζάνια σπανακόρυζο, 60γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 πορτοκάλι
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα, 1 φλ. σαλάτα

6η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 150 γρ κοτόπουλο ψητό ή βραστό χωρίς πέτσες, 1 φλιτζάνι πατάτες φούρνου, 1,5 φλ. σαλάτα
βράδυ: 30 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1,5 φλ. σαλάτα

7η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 φλιτζάνια φακές, 40 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1,5 φλ. σαλάτα
βράδυ: 1 μικρή κονσέρβα τόνο σε νερό, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1,5 φλ. Σαλάτα

----------


## vikaki2010_

Λοιπόν.. εβδομάδα 2η

Μία φέτα ψωμί ολικής με δύο κουταλιές της σούπας τυρί κότατζ ή μία φέτα ανθότυρο
Μισό γιαούρτι 2% και δύο μικρές φρυγανιές ή ένα κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης ή 2 κριτσίνια μέτρια
και μέχρι 2 φορές την εβδομάδα 1 ποτήρι γάλα με μία φέτα ψωμί ολικής και 1 κγ μέλι όπως είχα γράψει στην πρώτη εβδομάδα.

1η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 1,5 φλιτζάνι μακαρόνια με φρέσκια ντομάτα,100 γρ. τυρί, 2 φλυτζ. σαλάτα
βράδυ: 30 γρ τυρί, 1,5 φλυτζ. σαλάτα

2η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 1,5 φλιτζάνι αρακά χωρίς πατάτες και καρότα, 40 γρ τυρί, 1,5 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με κασέρι, 2 φλιτζάνια σαλάτα

3η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 φλιτζάνια κοτόσουπα, 60 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 μπολάκι φράουλες
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα, 1 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα

4η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 φλιτζάνια τουρλού, 100 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής
βράδυ: 1 αυγό βραστό, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 ντομάτα, 1/2 αγγούρι

5η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 1,5 φλιτζάνι φασόλια φούρνου, 40 γρ τυρί, 1,5 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα
βράδυ: 30 γρ τυρί, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 1 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα

6η μέρα
μεσημέρι: 2 φλιτζάνια μπάμιες, 1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής, 90 γρ τυρί, 1 ακτινίδιο
βράδυ: ίδιο με την 5η μέρα

7η μέρα 
μεσημέρι: 120 γρ ψάρι ψητό, 1 φλιτζάνι ρύζι, 1,5 φλιτζάνι σαλάτα
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με κασέρι+γαλοπούλα, 1 ντομάτα με 1 κγ λάδι

σημ: Όταν τρώτε ντομάτα για σαλάτα πάντα να βάζετε 1 κγ λάδι. Σε οτιδήποτε άλλη σαλάτα στο βραδινό μπορείτε αν θέλετε να το παραλείπετε. Η ντομάτα έχει λυκοπένιο που το απορροφά ο οργανισμός μας μόνο παρουσία ελαιόλαδου.

----------


## vikaki2010_

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχουν άλλες 3 εβδομάδες της ποιο πάνω δίαιατας στο site. Είναι εύκολο να τις βρεις. Πιστεύω μια τέτοια δίαιτα σε συνδυασμό με μια ώρα περπάτημα έχει φοβερά αποτελέσματα. Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να την ακολουθείς καθώς περιέχει απλά φαγητά που συμπεριλαμβάνουμε στη διατροφή μας. ʼκουγα σε μια εκπομπή ότι το κακό γονίδιο θέλει και το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον για να αναπτυχθεί. Εμείς αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να φροντίσουμε να μην του παρέχουμε αυτό το περιβάλλον. 
Φιλάκια σε όλες σας

----------


## Misery_ed

Αγαπητά κυστοκόριτσα ελπίζω να είστε καλά! Εγώ πάντως είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη και αισιόδοξη γιατί οι προσπάθειές μου αποδίδουν! Έχω καταφέρει να χάσω 9,5 κιλά και συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη...! Παρόλο που δε χάνω πάνω από 2 κιλά το μήνα δεν πτωούμαι καθόλου γιατί τουλάχιστον χάνω!
Έκανα και έναν πλήρη ορμονολογικό έλεγχο τον προηγούμενο μήνα και όλα πάνε μια χαρά! Μέχρι κ η ινσουλίνη μου έπεσε στο 9,2! Με την αρκουδίστικη τρίχα μου έχω ακόμα πρόβλημα αλλά από ό,τι κατάλαβα το λέιζερ δεν το γλιτώνω... Θα δούμε! Καλό μήνα!

----------


## confidenceagain

γεια σας κοριτσια,

θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον ναμου πειτε ειτε εδω ειτε σε πμ τους δικους σας δοκιμασμενους ενδοκρινολογους η διαιτολογους στην αθηνα ,αθηνα κεντρο για την ακριβεια γιατι αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με το συνδρομο και δεν εχωκαπιον να απευθυνθω και δε ξερω ποιον να ρωτησω.

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Leaf

Vikaki αν δεις το μηνυμα μου εδω,επειδη δεν ξερω να στελνω μηνυμα . θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω μερικα πραγματα :-)

----------


## vikaki2010_

Βρήκα ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στο healthy nutrition balance και το παραθέτω:
ΠΟΛΥΚΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ



Το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών είναι η συχνότερη ορμονική πάθηση της σύγχρονης γυναίκας κυρίως στην αναπαραγωγική ηλικία. Πρόκειται για μικρές κύστες οι οποίες δεν ξεπερνούν τα 8mm, οι οποίες περιέχουν ωάρια, λόγω όμως ορμονικών διαταραχών δεν έχουν αναπτυχθεί πλήρως και παρουσιάζουν στασιμότητα στην πορεία εξέλιξης τους. Υπολογίζεται ότι το 5-10% των γυναικών αναπαραγωγικής ηλικίας πάσχουν από σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών (ΣΠΩ).

Το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών αποτελεί ένα σύνολο ετερογενών στοιχείων τα οποία καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο φάσμα κλινικών εκδηλώσεων , από τις πιο ήπιες, όπως διαταραχές περιόδου, στις πιο σοβαρές όπως ο κίνδυνος ανάπτυξης σακχαρώδους διαβήτη ενώ τα συμπτώματα που μπορεί να εκδηλωθούν στο πλαίσιο του ΣΠΩ είναι: διαταραχές περιόδου, προβλήματα γονιμότητας, αυξημένη τριχοφυΐα, προβλήματα ακμή και αυξημένη λιπαρότητα στο δέρμα, πρόσληψη βάρους κυρίως στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς και δυσκολία στην απώλεια βάρους, κατάθλιψη και εναλλαγές διάθεσης ενώ πια είναι γνωστό ότι μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μελλοντικά προβλήματα υγείας, λόγω της της ινσουλινοαντίστασης και της κοιλιακής παχυσαρκίας, όπως σακχαρώδη διαβήτη τύπου 2 ,υψηλά λιπίδια στο αίμα και υπέρταση. Περίπου το 50% των γυναικών που πάσχουν απ? το σύνδρομο είναι παχύσαρκες.

Εφόσον λοιπόν οι γυναίκες που πάσχουν από ΣΠΩ έχουν αυξημένη προδιάθεση για εμφάνιση ινσουλινοαντίστασης και κατά συνέπεια Σακχαρώδους Διαβήτη στο μέλλον, θα πρέπει να ελέγχονται με σχετικές εξετάσεις που αφορούν τον Σακχαρώδη Διαβήτη και να τροποποιήσουν τη διατροφική συμπεριφορά τους καθώς να υιοθετήσουν και κάποια μορφή άσκησης. Η απώλεια βάρους (5-7% του αρχικού),όπου αποτελεί Νο1 παράγοντα ύφεσης του συνδρόμου, σε παχύσαρκες και υπέρβαρες γυναίκες έχει φανεί ότι μειώνει τα συμπτώματα του (ακμή, τριχοφυΐα, ινσουλινοαντίσταση) και δρά προληπτικά έναντι στην εμφάνιση διαβήτη τύπου 2.Φαίνεται όμως ότι και η ποιότητα της διατροφής παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στα επίπεδα γλυκόζης και ινσουλίνης στο αίμα. Αν λοιπόν σκεφτούμε ότι η μείωση της ινσουλινοαντίστασης οδηγεί στη βελτίωση όλων των μεταβολικών διαταραχών που παρουσιάζονται στο σύνδρομο αυτό, διαφαίνεται ότι η διατροφή μπορεί να συμβάλλει στη βελτίωση των επιπλοκών των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών.

Σε γυναίκες με φυσιολογικό βάρος η τροποποίηση της διατροφικής συμπεριφοράς και η αύξηση της φυσικής δραστηριότητας έχει πολλαπλά οφέλη στη γενικότερη υγεία και δρά προληπτικά έναντι της εμφάνισης του διαβήτη τύπου 2. Ανεξάρτητα όμως από το σωματικό βάρος η υιοθέτηση μιας ισορροπημένης διατροφής σε συνδυασμό με σωματική άσκηση πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζει όλες τις γυναίκες με ΣΠΩ.





Οι αλλαγές στη διατροφική συμπεριφορά των γυναικών που πάσχουν απ το σύνδρομο πρέπει να να είναι οι εξής:

- Ένας γενικότερα υγιεινός τρόπος ζωής αλλά και ορθές διατροφικές συνήθειες βελτιώνουν την ορμονική ισορροπία.

-Δώστε κυρίαρχη έμφαση στις υγιεινές συνήθειες, παράλληλα με την ενδεχόμενη φαρμακευτική αγωγή · Αποφύγετε την αύξηση βάρους. Αποφύγετε εξίσου τις απότομες αυξομειώσεις του .

-Αυξήστε την κατανάλωση ανεπεξέργαστων δημητριακών(π.χ ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως, αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι).

- Μετριάστε τους απλούς υδατάνθρακες( ζάχαρη, φρουκτόζη, μέλι ,σουκρόζη ) στη καθημερινή σας διατροφή. Προτιμάτε τροφές που περιέχουν υδατάνθρακες με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη.

- Περιορίστε τα ζωικά λιπαρά, αποφεύγοντας το βούτυρο, την κρέμα γάλακτος, το λίπος και την πέτσα στα κρεατικά, καθώς και τα προϊόντα στα οποία αυτά περιέχονται.

- Περιορίστε την κατανάλωση τηγανητών και μεγάλης ποσότητας λιπαρών εν γένει τροφών καθώς και φυτικών λιπαρών.

- Εμπλουτίστε την διατροφή σας σε φρούτα και λαχανικά

- Αυξήστε την κατανάλωση τροφών πλούσιων σε ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα για τις αντιφλεγμονώδεις ιδιότητες τους και τον περιορισμό της ινσουλινοαντίστασης.

- Ενσωματώστε στην καθημερινότητά σας, γύρω στα 45-60 λεπτά, μέτριας έντασης άσκηση, τις περισσότερες ημέρες της εβδομάδας.

- Με την καλή διατροφή και την άσκηση, θα εξασφαλίσετε καλύτερη ορμονική ισορροπία, ομαλοποίηση του βάρους σας, περισσότερη ενέργεια, μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση, καλύτερη σεξουαλική ζωή και γονιμότητα.

----------


## vikaki2010_

Ακόμα ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο

Πολυκυστικές Ωοθήκες 










Συντάχθηκε απο τον/την kalogirou 



Τετάρτη, 07 Δεκέμβριος 2011 14:00 




Τι είναι το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών; Το Σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών (PCOS) είναι μια πάθηση η οποία μπορεί να επηρεάσει τον εμμηνορρυσιακό κύκλο μιας γυναίκας, την γονιμότητά της, τις ορμόνες της ή πτυχές της εμφάνισής της. Μπορεί επίσης να επηρεάσει την μακροπρόθεσμη υγεία της. Αυτές οι πληροφορίες αφορούν πιθανές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία σας μακροπρόθεσμα και δεν καλύπτουν συγκεκριμένες επιλογές θεραπείας για το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών (PCOS).

Τι είναι οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες; Οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερες από τις κανονικές ωοθήκες και έχουν δύο φορές τον αριθμό των ωοθυλακίων μιάς ωοθήκης (μικρές κύστεις). Οι πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες είναι πολύ συχνές επηρεάζοντας, περίπου 20 στις 100 γυναίκες (20%). Έχοντας πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχετε το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Περίπου 6 ή 7 στις 100 γυναίκες με πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες (6-7%) έχουν το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών.

Ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα του συνδρόμου; Τα συμπτώματα του συνδρόμου μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν:
? ακανόνιστη περίοδο ή μη εμφάνιση περιόδου
? δυσκολία στην επίτευξη εγκυμοσύνης (μειωμένη γονιμότητα)
? αυξημένη ποσότητα τριχών προσώπου ή σώματος σε σχέση με αυτό που είναι το σύνηθες για εσάς (υπερτρίχωση)
? απώλεια μαλλιών εκ της κεφαλής
? αυξημένο βάρος, ταχεία αύξηση βάρους, δυσκολία στην απώλειά του
? λιπαρό δέρμα, ακμή
? κατάθλιψη και εναλλαγές διάθεσης.
Τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να ποικίλλουν από γυναίκα σε γυναίκα. Μερικές γυναίκες έχουν ήπια συμπτώματα, ενώ άλλες επηρεάζονται εντονότερα από ένα ευρύτερο φάσμα συμπτωμάτων. Το PCOS είναι μια αιτία προβλημάτων γονιμότητας στις γυναίκες, δεν θα αναφερθούμε όμως σε αυτά σε ετούτο εδώ το άρθρο. Μπορεί να μείνετε έγκυος, ακόμη και αν δεν έχετε περιόδο. Εάν δεν θέλετε να μείνετε έγκυος, θα πρέπει να ζητήσετε συμβουλές από το γιατρό σας σχετικά με την αντισύλληψη.

Τι προκαλεί το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών; Η αιτία του συνδρόμου δεν είναι ακόμα γνωστή. Το PCOS εμφανίζεται ορισμένες φορές συχνότερα σε ορισμένες οικογένειες. Αν κάποιος συγγενής σας (μητέρα,θεία, αδελφή) έχουν διαγνωσθεί με PCOS, μπορεί να έχετε μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να το αναπτύξετε κι εσείς. Τα συμπτώματα του συνδρόμου σχετίζονται με διαταραγμένα επίπεδα ορμονών. Οι ορμόνες είναι χημικοί αγγελιοφόροι που ελέγχουν τις λειτουργίες του σώματος. Η τεστοστερόνη είναι μια ορμόνη που παράγεται από τις ωοθήκες. Οι γυναίκες με PCOS έχουν ελαφρώς υψηλότερα από τα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης και αυτό συνδέεται με πολλά από τα συμπτώματα της κατάστασης αυτής.

Η ινσουλίνη είναι μια ορμόνη που ρυθμίζει το επίπεδο της γλυκόζης (ένα είδος σακχάρου) στο αίμα. Αν έχετε σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, το σώμα σας δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στην ορμόνη ινσουλίνη (γνωστή κι ως αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη), έτσι ώστε το επίπεδο της γλυκόζης να είναι υψηλότερο. Για να αποφύγετε την αύξηση των επιπέδων της γλυκόζης , το σώμα σας παράγει περισσότερη ινσουλίνη. Τα υψηλότερα του φυσιολογικού επίπεδα ινσουλίνης μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε αύξηση βάρους, ανώμαλες περιόδους, υπογονιμότητα και υψηλότερα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης.

Πώς διαγιγνώσκεται το PCOS ; Οι γυναίκες με σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών συχνά έχουν διαφορετικά σημεία και συμπτώματα και μερικές φορές αυτά έρχονται και παρέρχονται. Αυτό μπορεί να κάνει την διάγνωση του συνδρόμου πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση. Εξαιτίας αυτού, μπορεί, σε κάποιες κυρίες, να καθυστερήσει να τεθεί η διάγνωσις.
? ακανόνιστες, σπάνιες περιόδους ή χωρίς περιόδους
? περισσότερη τριχοφυία προσώπου και/ή σώματος και/ή εξετάσεις αίματος που δείχνουν υψηλότερα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης από το κανονικό
? ένα υπερηχογράφημα που δείχνει πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες.
Τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει το PCOS για την υγεία μου μακροπρόθεσμα; Διατρέχετε μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο να αναπτύξετε κάποιο από τα ακόλουθα μακροπρόθεσμα προβλήματα υγείας, αν έχετε διαγνωσθεί με το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών:

Αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη και Σακχαρώδης Διαβήτης : Εάν η γλυκόζη στο αίμα σας, δεν παραμένει στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε διαβήτη. Για κάθε δέκα γυναίκες με PCOS, η 1 με 2 (10-20%) προχωρούν στην ανάπτυξη σακχαρώδους διαβήτου κάποια στιγμή κατά την διάρκεια της ζωής τους. Χωρίς αγωγή, ο διαβήτης προκαλεί ζημία στο όργανα του σώματός σας. Αν έχετε σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, ο κίνδυνος ανάπτυξης διαβήτου αυξάνεται περαιτέρω, εάν:

? Είστε άνω των 40 ετών
? Έχετε συγγενείς που πάσχουν από διαβήτη
? Αναπτύξατε διαβήτη κατά την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης (γνωστή και ως διαβήτης της κύησης)
? Είστε παχύσαρκες (δείκτης μάζας σώματος ή ΔΜΣ πάνω από 30).
Εάν διαγνωστείτε με διαβήτη, θα σας δοθούν κατάλληλες συμβουλές σωστής διατροφής και αναλόγως των τιμών του σακχάρου, μπορεί να χρειαστείτε δισκία ή ενέσεις ινσουλίνης.

Η αυξημένη αρτηριακή πίεση
Οι γυναίκες με PCOS τείνουν να έχουν υψηλή αρτηριακή πίεση, η οποία είναι πιθανόν να σχετίζεται με αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη και στο ότι έχουν υπερβολικό βάρος, παρά στο σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών αυτό καθ? αυτό. Η υψηλή αρτηριακή πίεση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καρδιακά προβλήματα και γι΄αυτό θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται.
Καρδιοπάθεια αργότερα μεγαλώνοντας
Η ανάπτυξη καρδιακής νόσου συνδέεται με καταστάσεις υγείας όπως ο διαβήτης και η υψηλή αρτηριακή πίεση. Εάν δεν έχετε αυτούς τους προδιαθεσικούς παράγοντες, τότε δεν υπάρχουν σαφείς ενδείξεις ότι ακριβώς επειδή έχετε σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, θα έχετε και περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αποβιώσετε από καρδιακή νόσο συγκριτικά με τις γυναίκες που δεν έχουν σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Αν έχετε υψηλό επίπεδο χοληστερόλης μπορεί να σας συμβουλεύσουν να πάρετε φάρμακα (στατίνες) για να μειώσετε τον κίνδυνο καρδιακών προβλημάτων. Αν προσπαθείτε να μείνετε έγκυος, τότε θα πρέπει να ζητήσετε την γνώμη του ειδικού σχετικά με τη λήψη των στατινών.

Καρκίνος Με λιγότερες περιόδους (λιγότερο από τρεις το χρόνο), το ενδομήτριο ( η εσωτερική επένδυση της μήτρας) μπορεί να πυκνώσει και αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καρκίνο του ενδομητρίου σε ένα μικρό αριθμό γυναικών. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για να προστατεύσει κανείς την επένδυση της μήτρας χρησιμοποιώντας την ορμόνη προγεσταγόνο. Ο γιατρός σας θα σας εξηγήσει τις επιλογές σας. Αυτές μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν μια πενθήμερης διάρκειας λήψη των δισκίων προγεστερόνης κάθε τρεις ή τέσσερις μήνες, λήψη του αντισυλληπτικού χαπιού ή την χρήση της ενδομήτριας αντισυλληπτικού συστήματος (Mirena). Οι επιλογές σας θα εξαρτηθούν από το αν προσπαθείτε να μείνετε έγκυος. Το PCOS δεν αυξάνει την πιθανότητα καρκίνου του μαστού, του τραχήλου της μήτρας ή των ωοθηκών. Κατάθλιψη και εναλλαγές της διάθεσης Τα συμπτώματα του συνδρόμου μπορεί να επηρεάσουν το πώς βλέπετε τον εαυτό σας και πώς νομίζετε ότι άλλοι σας βλέπουν. Μπορεί να μειώσουν την αυτοπεποίθηση σας.
Ροχαλητό και υπνηλία
Το PCOS μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κόπωση ή υπνηλία κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Επίσης, συνδέεται και με το ροχαλητό.

Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μειώσω τους μακροπρόθεσμους κινδύνους για την υγεία μου;
Διατήρηση υγιεινού τρόπου ζωής
Οι βασικοί τρόποι για να μειώσετε τον συνολικό κίνδυνο για πιθανά προβλήματα υγείας σε βάθος χρόνου είναι οι εξής:
? Να έχετε μια υγιεινή, ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Αυτό πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει φρούτα και λαχανικά και ολόκληρα τα τρόφιμα (όπως ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως,δημητριακά ολικής αλέσεως, καφέ ρύζι, ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως), άπαχο κρέας, ψάρι και κοτόπουλο. Θα πρέπει να μειώσετε τη ζάχαρη,το αλάτι, την καφεΐνη και το αλκοόλ (14 μονάδες είναι η συνιστώμενη μονάδες κατ?ανώτατο όριο την εβδομάδα για τις γυναίκες).
? Να τρώτε γεύματα τακτικά, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του πρωινού απαρεγκλίτως.
? να ασκείστε τακτικά
(30 λεπτά, τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα).
Στόχος σας θα πρέπει να είναι να διατηρήσετε το βάρος σας σε ένα επίπεδο το οποίο να είναι φυσιολογικό (ΔΜΣ μεταξύ19 και 25). ΔΜΣ είναι η μέτρηση του βάρους σε σχέση με το ύψος.

Εάν είστε υπέρβαρη, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να χάσετε βάρος και να διατηρήσετε το βάρος σας σε αυτό το νέο επίπεδο. Εάν είστε παχύσαρκη (ΔΜΣ μεγαλύτερο από 30), να συζητήσετε τις στρατηγικές για την απώλεια βάρους, περιλαμβάνοντας φάρμακα μείωσης του βάρους, με τον γιατρό σας.
Τα οφέλη της απώλειας βάρους περιλαμβάνουν:
? χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο αντίστασης στην ινσουλίνη και την ανάπτυξη διαβήτη
? χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης καρδιακών προβλημάτων
? χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο του καρκίνου της μήτρας
? πιο τακτικές περιόδους
? αυξημένη πιθανότητα να μείνετε έγκυος
? μείωση της ακμής και μείωση της υπερβολικής τριχοφυίας με την πάροδο του χρόνου
? βελτιωμένη διάθεση και αυτοεκτίμηση.
Τακτικούς (check-up) ελέγχους υγείας Μόλις διαγνωσθείτε με το σύνδρομο, θα πρέπει να παρακολουθείστε για να ελέγξετε τυχόν πρόωρα σημάδια των προαναφερόμενων διαταραχών υγείας. Στις γυναίκες με PCOS άνω των 40ετών θα πρέπει να συνιστάται ένα τεστ σακχάρου αίματος μία φορά ετησίως για να ελεγχθεί για σημάδια του διαβήτη. Εάν είστε παχύσαρκες (ΔΜΣ πάνω από 30) ή έχετε οικογενειακό ιστορικό διαβήτη, μπορεί να σας συστηθεί έλεγχος για σάκχαρο νωρίτερα από την ηλικία των 40. Αν δεν είχατε περίοδο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (άνω των 4 μηνών), καλό θα είναι να δείτε τον γυναικολόγο σας. Μπορεί να σας συστήσει περαιτέρω εξετάσεις,συνπεριλαμβανομ νου ενός υπερηχογραφήματος. Συζητήστε με το γιατρό σας πόσο συχνά θα πρέπει να ελέγχετε την αρτηριακή σας πίεση και κάθε πότε να κάνετε εξετάσεις αίματος για τα επίπεδα της χοληστερόλης σας.
Υπάρχει θεραπεία ;
Δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία για το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών. Οι ιατρικές θεραπείες αποσκοπούν στην καλύτερη δυνατή διαχείριση για την μείωση των συμπτωμάτων ή των συνεπειών του Συνδρόμου. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή και μόνο δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι καλύτερη από υγιείς αλλαγές του τρόπου ζωής (απώλεια βάρους και άσκηση). Πολλές γυναίκες με PCOS διαχειρίζονται με επιτυχία τα συμπτώματά τους καθώς και τους μακροπρόθεσμους κινδύνους για την υγεία τους, χωρίς ιατρική παρέμβαση( φαρμακευτική αγωγή ). Αυτό το επιτυγχάνουν με το να ακολουθούν μια υγιεινή διατροφή, με τακτική άσκηση και γενικά με το να διατηρούν έναν υγιή τρόπο ζωής.
Οι πληροφορίες αυτές βασίζονται στο Βασιλικό Κολέγιο Μαιευτήρων και Γυναικολόγων (RCOG) www.rcog.org.uk

Οι συγκεκριμένες κλινικές κατευθυντήριες γραμμές αποσκοπούν στην ενημέρωση και στην βελτίωση της φροντίδας υγείας των γυναικών- ασθενών μας. Οιοδήποτε σχόλιο, παρατήρηση ή ερώτησή σας είναι καλοδεχούμενο για την σωστή ενημέρωση όλων των γυναικών μας.

----------


## asteropi

Η ζαχαρη είναι ο,τι χειροτερο ειδικα για μας που εχουμε πολυκυστικες.Εγω περαν της ακανονιστης περιοδου δεν εχω καποιο αλλο σοβαρο συμπτωμα(που κ που κανενα σπυρακι πλεον) και δεν παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα.Τωρα καταλαβαινω τι κακο εκανα στον εαυτο μου,δε φτανει που εχω ινσουλινοαντισταση ετρωγα καθε μερα φουλ γλυκα και ηρθε και εδεσε:thumbdown:!!!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ποπο είναι σαν να μπαίνω να γράψω σε στοιχειωμένο τόπικ. τελευταίο ποστ 2011. εγώ βασανίζομαι από την εφηβεία μου με πολυκυστικές. από 13 μέχρι 15 ερχόταν ρολόι η περίοδός μου. μετά τα 16 και αφού έχασα κάποια κιλά λόγω ανορθόδοξων μεθόδων εμφανίστηκαν οι πολυκυστικές κ εξαφανίστηκε η περίοδος. 11 χρόνια μετά έρχεται μόνο με πριμολούτ ή αντισυλληπτικά. τώρα έχω πάρει βάρος μπόλικο έχω φτάσει 42,8 λίπος, κ το περισσότερο γύρω από την κοιλιά. συνεχίζω τα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια κ κάποια βουλιμικά αν κ έχουν αραιώσει πολύ. κ περίοδος εξακολουθεί να είναι άφαντη.:sniffle: δν περίμενα βέβαια κάτι καλύτερο. 
το τόπικ το έχω ξεκοκκαλίσει, ξεκινώ την διατροφή που συστήνεται στην 3η σελίδα κ σε κάμποσες άλλες, με σκοπό να φτιάξει η διάθεσή μου κ να περιοριστεί ο διατροφικά διαταραγμένος εαυτός μου, όπως κ να χάσω λίπος κ βάρος .με την κρυφή ελπίδα να εμφανιστεί κ πάλι η περίοδός μου

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αγαπητό θρεντ-φάντασμα,

είμαι στην τέταρτη μέρα της διατροφής και έχω να πω τα εξής
1)πρώτη φορά κρατάω διατροφή παραπάνω από 2 ημέρες.δν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή,οτι μπορώ ευκολα να την ακολουθήσω ή αν επιτέλουν έχω αρκετά κίνητρα,κ πείσμα κ έτσι συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη
2)έχω χασε ήδη ένα κιλό αλλά δν με απασχολεί τόσο αυτό,όσο οτι έχω καταφέρει ναμην ξεφύγω όπως κ επίσης δν έχω κάνει κανένα υπερφαγικό.
3)αυτές τις τέσσερις μέρες πείνασα μόνο μια φορά αλλά μπόρεσα να το ελέγξω 
4)μαρέσουν όλα τα φαγητά του μενού έκανα με μεγάλη επιτυχία τα γεμιστά,όπως κ επίσης τα κεφτεδάκια μου με τον πουρέ κ τώρα θα κάνω σπανακόριζο.

όρεξη για γλυκό δν με πιάνει αλλά ποτέ δν ήμουν γλυκατζού. νομίζω οτι κ οι κρίσεις υπογλυκαιμίας που κ καλούα που με έπιαναν κ με αφορμή αυτές μπορεί να κατέβαζα ένα όνο γλυκά στην καθισιά μου κ μετά για να αλλάξει η γεύση 2 γύρους ,τώρα με τα φρούτα καλύπτομαι. μάλλον τρώω ακριβώς την ποσότητα που χρειάζομαι. πάντως δν έχω καμιά στέρηση. 

τα υπόλοιπα μετά το σκ. το σκ συνήθως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να παραμείνεις συγκεντρωμένος σε μια διατροφική ρουτίνα αλλά νομίζω οτι θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αγαπητό θρεντ.

σήμερα είναι η 8η μέρα της διατροφής. πέρασα το σκ τηρώντας την κατα γράμμα, είχα το σάββατο ένα πρίξιμο λόγω του άφθονου σπανακίου αλλά σήμερα 3 μέρες μετά ξεφούσκωσα κ φάνηκε κ στην ζυγαριά. ευτυχώς παρά την κακή ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς συνέχισα ακάθεκτη το πρόγραμμα κ έτσι δν κατέφηγα σε στερητικές μεθόδους που θα οδηγούσαν ντουγρού σε υπερφαγικό.

αυτές τις τρεις μέρες ήμουν στην πιο αδύναμη φάση μου, είχα πολλές λιγούρες και κακές σκέψεις που θα μπορούσαν να γιγαντωθούν αλλά το θηρίο έμεινε να κοιμάται. ευτυχώς με απλά μικρά κολπάκια κρατούσα τον εαυτό μου. πιστεύω οτι βοηθάει κ η διατροφή γιατί δν μεχει πιάσει ακόμα να κατασπαράξω το σύμπαν.

σήμερα αφού ξεπέρασα την κακή περίοδο θα κάνω κ λίγο παραπάνω γυμναστική να δω αυτό το 3(εννοώ 73)

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σήμερα 73 just. 

έχω ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό μου κατά πολύ.
χθες πήγαμε για ποτό στην γειτονιά με την παρέα μου ,ήπια μόνο μια μπύρα,όπως μου επιτρέπει η δίαιτα. δν έφαγα ούτε ένα ξηροκάρπιο ούτε ένα πατατάκι. αυτό δν το έχω κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ(ναι φωνάζω) 
κ το περίεργο είναι οτι δν καταπιέστηκα καθόλου.

το μόνο που με κουράζει είναι το καθημερινό μαγείρεμα. βαρέθηκα λίγο. αλλά πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση. χθες ξενύχτισα να κάνω μια φασουλάδα κ σήμερα στην δουλειά. προκειμένου να γυρίσω σπίτι σήμερα κ να βρω φαγητό

----------


## tami

[quote]_Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
σήμερα 73 just. 

έχω ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό μου κατά πολύ.
χθες πήγαμε για ποτό στην γειτονιά με την παρέα μου ,ήπια μόνο μια μπύρα,όπως μου επιτρέπει η δίαιτα. δν έφαγα ούτε ένα ξηροκάρπιο ούτε ένα πατατάκι. αυτό δν το έχω κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ(ναι φωνάζω) 
κ το περίεργο είναι οτι δν καταπιέστηκα καθόλου.

μπραβο για τις αντιστασεις σου ,εχασες δηλαδη 2 κιλα σε 8 μερες?μια χαρα

----------


## PurlpeViolet

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> σήμερα 73 just. 
> 
> έχω ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό μου κατά πολύ.
> χθες πήγαμε για ποτό στην γειτονιά με την παρέα μου ,ήπια μόνο μια μπύρα,όπως μου επιτρέπει η δίαιτα. δν έφαγα ούτε ένα ξηροκάρπιο ούτε ένα πατατάκι. αυτό δν το έχω κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ(ναι φωνάζω) 
> κ το περίεργο είναι οτι δν καταπιέστηκα καθόλου.
> 
> το μόνο που με κουράζει είναι το καθημερινό μαγείρεμα. βαρέθηκα λίγο. αλλά πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση. χθες ξενύχτισα να κάνω μια φασουλάδα κ σήμερα στην δουλειά. προκειμένου να γυρίσω σπίτι σήμερα κ να βρω φαγητό


δεν είναι υπέροχο το συναίσθημα αυτό?? να βλέπεις τον πειρασμό, να είσαι σε απόσταση αναπνοής από σοκολάτες και πατατάκια, αλλά να τα απαξιείς κανονικότατα? XD απλά τέλειο

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

purple είναι τρελό boost στην αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά ακόμα με φοβάμαι.

tami είμαι στην 12η μέρα δν ξέρω αν θα συνεχιστεί τέτοιου βαθμού απώλεια ,πάντα στην αρχή τα πράματα είναι πιο εύκολα. ελπίζω να μην κολλήσω ή κ να τα βάλω όλα πίσω. η δοκιμασία μόλις άρχισε. ας χανω η ας κολλάω κ για λίγες μέρες αρκεί να κατεβαίνω όσο περνάει ο καιρός έστω κ λίγα γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα. σημασία εχει να φτάσω σε ένα επίπεδο οπου θα σταματησω να ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα αλλά κ να μου γίνει τρόπος ζωής κ όχι να νιώθω στρατιωτάκι

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δεδομένου οτι ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα γιατί δν μπορώ να με σταματήσω, αποφάσισα αν μη τι άλλο να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν ένα ακόμα εφόδιο στην απώλεια. κάθε φορά λοιπόν που κολλάει η ζυγαριά κ μπορεί κ να ανεβαίνει κ κανα 100-200 γραμμάρια ,κάνω εκείνη την μέρα γυμναστική. αμέσως ξεκολλάει. αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί κ τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. δν το κάνω όμως ψυχαναγκαστικά. μαρέσει να κάνω γυμναστική απλά καμιά φορά δν έχω το κουράγιο κ νιώθω μετά τύψεις. οπότε μαφήνω έτσι να ξεκουράζομαι κ όποτε το χριεάζομαι να ξαναρχίζω. έτσι αποφεύγω τις υπερβολές. είναι σαν να με οδηγεί το ίδιο μου το σώμα. ναμου λέει ωωωπ πολύ ξεκουράστηκες βγες να περαπτήσεις λίγο. ή να μου λέει φτάνει μωρή το παραχ.σες ξεκουράσου τώρα.

----------


## tami

[quote]_Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_


αν δεν απογοητευεσαι απλα πεισμωνεις με αυτο που βλεπεις στην ζυγαρια μια χαρα και τελικα η γυμναστικη ειναι το 50% σε μια πετυχημενη απωλεια κιλων εγω δημερα δεν πηγα για περπατημα ,θα παω αυριο .ανα μια μερα προσπαθω να περπαταω μεχρι να μου γινει συνηθεια και μετα θα το αυξησω.λεωαπο την αλλη εβδομαδα να κανω την διατροφη της πεννυς,που ξερεις..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

καλά κάνεις κ έχεις βάλει το περπάτημα στο πρόγραμμα.ναι η αλήθεια είανι αυτή που λες οτι η κίνηση(δν χρειάζεται να ξεσκιζόμαστε από την αρχή ειδικά αν έχουμε αρκετό βάρος)είνιαι το 50%. ξεκίνα της πέννυς ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ισορροπημένη διατροφή βρεις η οποία θα σου υπαγορεύει ακριβώς τι να φας. δν ξέρω γιατί δν το έκανα τόσα χρόνια. ο αυτοσχεδιασμός δν βοηθάει πάντα όπως κ το μέτηρμα των θερμίδων που το έκανα όλη μου την ζωή χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. μπορεί κάποιους να τους βοηθάει σε μένα δν δούλεψε ποτέ. χθες να φανταστείς πήγα για καφέ με έναν φίλο μου. το βραδινό μου ακόμα δν το είχα φάει κ είχε περάσει η ώρα. αυτός πεινώντας μου πρότεινε να φάμε έξω. κ πήγαμε σε ένα εστιατόριο. εγώ έφαγα μια σαλάτα σπανάκι ,ένα στρογγυλό ψωμάκι με λίγο τυρί που είχε σαν κρέμα. παρείγειλσ κ ένα ποτήρι κρασί κ ήπια το μισό. κ στο τέλος μας σέρβιραν σορμπέ λεμόνι που το λεμόνι είναι η αγαπημένη μου γεύση. ήπια τρεις γουλιές κ σταμάτησα. το φιλαράκι μου γνωρίζοντας πόσο φαγανού είμαι με λυπόταν που την έβγαζα με σαλάτα σνα ανορεξικό μοντέλο που έχει την επόμενη φωτογράφησηχαχαχαχα!αλλά πραγματικά δν καταπιέστικα κ τόσο. θα έρθει κ η στιγμή που θα μπορώ να πάω σε εστιατόριο κ να φάω μετρημένα ότι θέλω. αλλά τώρα στην δωδέκατη μέρα της διατροφής έπρεπε να κάνω αυτό που μου λέει. κ το έκανα. το βραδινό μου έλεγε οτι ήταν 1,5 κούπα σαλάτα, 40γρ τυρί κ μια φέτα ψωμί. νομίζω οτι το τήρησα πάνω κάτω.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

α να πω οτι άντεξα να φάω σε εστιατόριο τόσο μετρημένα γιατί κάνω την διατροφή κατα γράμμα 12 μέρες κ έχει κλείσει τώρα το στομάχι μου η πείναι μου δν ξέρω. αν έκανα το ίδιο τις πρώτες μέρες της δίαιτας θα χυμούσα σίγουρα να φάω την μακαρονάδα του φίλου μου κ τον ίδιο μη σου πω.

----------


## tami

μπραβο σου,αυτο εχω να πω ,μακαρι με αυτη τη διαιτα να σταματησω να νιωθω πεινα γιατι η αληεθια ειναι οτι χρειαζεται δυναμη να αντισταθω γιατι νιωθω πεινα ,εχω καθε μερα πονοκεφαλο και μετρωντας τις θερμιδες ειμαι λιγο off.φτανω αν υπολογιζω σωστα τις 1600 αλλα πειναωωω..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κοίτα μη λέμε κ μλκιες μια πείνα την ένιωσα ,τις πρώτες 5 μέρες ειδικά. κεγώ είχα τρελή ανησυχία μήπως πέσω τα ανάσκελα ή κάνει μπαμ το στομάχι μου, ή με πιάσει τρελή νευρικότητα. 
αλλά δν έπαθα τίποτα. απλά το στομάχι σίγουρα έπαθε ένα σοκ που από εκεί που δν το άφηνα ούτε να χωνέψει καλά καλά, τώρα μπορεί να έμενε κ για λίγη ωρίτσα άδειο. .
την πείνα την μεγάλη την ένιωθα μεταξύ δεκατιανού φρούτου κ μεσημεριανού, όπως κ σνακ απογ κ βραδινου. εκεί για να τα καταπολεμήσω έτρωγα μισό φρούτο ακόμα ή μια μπουκιά ψωμί ή μια κουταλιά φαγητό. τόσο λίγο. επίσης κανα καφέ με λίγη ζάχαρη ή γάλα ή τσαγάκι με στέβια. 

αυτό κράτησε τις πρώτες μέρες κ με φθήνουσα πορεία. τώρα αντέχω μην σου πω μερικές φορές σκάω κιόλας από ποσότητες που άλλωτε τις θεωρούσα σπουργιτιού. 
πάντως πονοκέφαλο κ νευρικότητα δν είχα. ούτε ακατάσχετη λαιμαργία ούτε τίποτα. μόνο ένα ελαφρύ γουργούρισμα

----------


## PurlpeViolet

> _Originally posted by tami_
> μπραβο σου,αυτο εχω να πω ,μακαρι με αυτη τη διαιτα να σταματησω να νιωθω πεινα γιατι η αληεθια ειναι οτι χρειαζεται δυναμη να αντισταθω γιατι νιωθω πεινα ,εχω καθε μερα πονοκεφαλο και μετρωντας τις θερμιδες ειμαι λιγο off.φτανω αν υπολογιζω σωστα τις 1600 αλλα πειναωωω..


αυτό τώρα το είδα. εγώ τις υπολόγισα 1070 τις θερμίδες σου. πόσο άκυρη παίζει να είμαι XD

αν οι πονοκέφαλοι ξεκίνησαν μετά την δίαιτα, ίσως φταίει το ότι είναι φτωχή σε υδατάνθρακες. πάντως σίγουρα,όσο λάθος και αν έχω κάνει στους υπολογισμούς, δεν την λες ισορροπημένη την διατροφή σου από την στιγμή που δεν έχει αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες και γαλακτοκομικά. πρόσθεσε γαλατάκι η γιαουρτάκι ή και τα δύο μέσα στην ημέρα σου, και θα δεις μεγάααλη διαφορά στην πείνα.

επίσης, δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς νερό πίνεις μέσα στην ημέρα, αλλά φρόντιζε να πίνεις 8 ποτήρια μίνιμουμ. πολλές φορές όταν διψάμε και έχουμε αφυδατωθεί, νιώθουμε πείνα. αυτό το κάνει ο οργανισμός μας για να μας αναγκάσει να φάμε μπας και πάρει κανά υγρό από ότι καταναλώσουμε.

----------


## tami

μετραω ακομα και τις κουταλιες λαδι στο καπουτσινο και την ζαχαρη γιατι ο θερμιδομετρητης το εχει χωρις ,μην νομιζεις δυστυχως ανεβαινουν .εγω οταν πειναω και περασει ωρα με πιανει πονοκεφαλος ακομα και με ισοροπημενες διαιτες απο διαιτολογο,μετα απο καιρο μου περνανε και δυστυχως αν μια μερα παρασταρησω κ φαω παραπανω μετα παλι απο την αρχη οι πονοκεφαλοι.θα ακουσω την συμβουλη σας κ θα προσθεσω γαλακτοκομικα ,θεωρησα οτι φτανει το γαλα του καπουτσινο.βασικα θα ξεκινησω την παρασκευη την διαιτα που εχει εδω αφου το θεμα με καρααφορα .

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

tami έχεις κάνει πρόσφατα γενικές εξετάσεις? καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις πάντως πριν αρχίσεις δίαιτα.

----------


## tami

συγνωμη δεν ειχα δει το ποστ σου μανταμ σου σου ,ναι εκανα ορμονολογικο ελεγχο.η tsh ειναι 6 αρα αυξησαμε το χαπι η τεστοστερονη ,ανεβασμενη δεν θυμαμαι απεξω ποσο.και η προλακτινη ανεβασμενη κτλ.μου ειχε δωσει γκλουκοφαιζ αλλα δεν τα μπορω.οποτε η μονη σωτηρια ειναι διαιτα με πολυ υπομονη

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μήπως να έκανες κ έναν αιματολογικό?

----------


## marulenia

Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα πήρα κι εγώ τη διάγνωση μου για πολυκυστικές και ήταν σα να εξηγούνται όλα.. Η αμηνόρροια, η τριχοφυία, τα κιλά που εύκολα μπαίναν και μπαίνουν και δύσκολα χάνονταν, η δυσκολία στη σύλληψη.. Και σκέφτομαι μέρα νύχτα πως εγώ κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου και το να βρω λύση μου φαίνεται βουνό...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

marulenia τι να πω τζόιν δν κλουμπ, απλα προσπάθησε να κάνες αισιόδοξες σκέψεις κ να μην σε παίρνει από κάτω.

μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή, ένας καλό γυναικολόγος κ ενδοκρινολόγος, θετικές σκέψεις , ηρεμία και πίστη θα είναι σύμμαχοι. όλα καλά θα μας πάνε. πιστεύω οτι η πηγή του προβλήματος είναι η αρνητικότητα κ ο φόβος η χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. το χουμε δεδομένο οτι κατι δν θα μας πάει καλά. είναι λάθος να σκεφτόμαστε τόσο απαισιόδοξα

----------


## marulenia

Και τι club βρήκα για να συμμετέχω Μαντάμ σου σου!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ... Απλά νομίζω ότι ταρακουνήθηκα αγρίως... Θα μου περάσει όμως. Όλο μου λένε ιστορίες για κοπέλες που κάναν παιδάκια ακόμα και με πολυκυστικές ακόμα και με κιλα. Θα κάνω την προσπάθεια μου και στη χειρότερη περιπτωση θα εχω αποκτησει καλές διατροφικές συνήθειες τουλάχιστον!

----------


## marulenia

Διαβάζω για τις πολυκυστικές... Άρθρα, posts, διατροφής. Για να καταλάβω, να παρακινηθώ, να δω τι μου συμβαίνει... Τόση τρίχα τόσα χρόνια και να νιώθω ότι εγω δεν τα καταφερνω καλά με τα προϊόντα αποτρίχωσης.. Κι ας ήξερα να χρησιμοποιω ξανθητικά και κεριά από το δημοτικό. Τρίχες στο σβέρκο, στην κοιλιά, το σβέρκο. Κιλά που μπαίναν χωρις να τρώω ποτέ πολύ και μ' αναγκάζαν σε αψυχολογητες στερητικές δίαιτες. Μεταπτώσεις στην ψυχολογία. Μήνες χωρίς περίοδο... Όλα μπαίνουν σε μια σειρά. Πόσα σκαμπανευάσματα στη διατροφή και τα κιλά, πόσες ενοχές και τύψεις, εμετούς και σκασίματα θα είχα γλιτώσει αν κάποιος μου εξηγουσε ότι δε φταίει το πόσο τρώω, αλλα το τι τρωω, αν είχα μάθει να αθλούμαι. Αν ήξερα πως αυτό που μου φταίει δεν είναι ο τεμπέλης, χοντρός και απείθαρχος, λιχούδης εαυτός μου. 

Μακάρι να μπορέσω να αλλάξω τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες. Ίσως ακόμα και τώρα να κααφέρω να ξεπεράσω κάποιο από αυτά που με στοιχειωνουν χρόνια..

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Διαβάζω για τις πολυκυστικές... Άρθρα, posts, διατροφής. Για να καταλάβω, να παρακινηθώ, να δω τι μου συμβαίνει... Τόση τρίχα τόσα χρόνια και να νιώθω ότι εγω δεν τα καταφερνω καλά με τα προϊόντα αποτρίχωσης.. Κι ας ήξερα να χρησιμοποιω ξανθητικά και κεριά από το δημοτικό. Τρίχες στο σβέρκο, στην κοιλιά, το σβέρκο. Κιλά που μπαίναν χωρις να τρώω ποτέ πολύ και μ' αναγκάζαν σε αψυχολογητες στερητικές δίαιτες. Μεταπτώσεις στην ψυχολογία. Μήνες χωρίς περίοδο... Όλα μπαίνουν σε μια σειρά. Πόσα σκαμπανευάσματα στη διατροφή και τα κιλά, πόσες ενοχές και τύψεις, εμετούς και σκασίματα θα είχα γλιτώσει αν κάποιος μου εξηγουσε ότι δε φταίει το πόσο τρώω, αλλα το τι τρωω, αν είχα μάθει να αθλούμαι. Αν ήξερα πως αυτό που μου φταίει δεν είναι ο τεμπέλης, χοντρός και απείθαρχος, λιχούδης εαυτός μου. 
> 
> Μακάρι να μπορέσω να αλλάξω τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες. Ίσως ακόμα και τώρα να κααφέρω να ξεπεράσω κάποιο από αυτά που με στοιχειωνουν χρόνια..


Υποκλίνομαι στο ποστ σου!! :thumbup:
Όλοι μας θα τα καταφέρουμε! Είμαι σίγουρη. + -

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

συνεχίζω από εκεί που είχα μείνει. αυτό ,το να κρατάω ένα τύπου ημερολόγιο με βοηθάει να είμαι συγκεντρωμένη στην διατροφή αυτή που στόχο έχει να βελτιώσει τα ορμονικά και γυναικολογικά μου προβλήματα.

πριν το καλοκαίρι είχα καταφέρει να χάσω 5-6 κιλά. μέσα στο καλοκαίρι κατάφερα να πάρω πίσω 2 αφού σταμάτησα όχι μόνο την διατροφή αλλά σταμάτησα κ να προσέχω γενικώς.

έχει δυο μέρες τώρα που προσπαθώ να κάνω μια αρχή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ, έχω πείνες.
χθες κουτσά στραβά κάτι έκανα οπότε συνεχίζω σήμερα μέρα δεύτερη. για όσες κοπέλες έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα και όχι μόνο την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. μακάρι να μας έδινε η πεννυ κ τις υπόλοιπες σελίδες μετά την 4η εβδομάδα. η αλήθεια είναι οτι αποφάσισα να κάνω την κάθε εβδομάδα δύο φορές για να κρατήσει η διατροφή 8 εβδομάδες.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μαντάμ σου σου, καλημέρα!

Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και καλή επιτυχία! :thumbup:

Όταν νιώθεις πείνα, μπορείς να φας κάτι μικρό σύμφωνα με τη διατροφή που ακολουθείς; πχ κάποιο φρούτο ή μπάρα δημητριακών;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι αν κατάλαβα καλά μπορώ να φάω φρούτο, βέβαια κατα προτίμηση από την λίστα με τα φρούτα που είναι uδατάνθρακες βραδείας απορρόφησης (Καλά φρούτα)
μήλα
βερίκοκα
βατόμουρα
φράουλες
πεπόνι
κεράσια
δαμάσκηνα
πορτοκάλια
γκρέιπ φρουτ
σταφύλια
ακτινίδια
λεμόνια
νεκταρίνια
ροδάκινα
μανταρίνια
αχλάδια
φρέσκος ανανάς


και ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΑ
Υδατάνθρακες ταχείας απορρόφησης (ποτέ μόνα τους και τα αποφεύγουμε όσο περισσότερο γίνεται)
μπανάνες
χουρμάδες
σύκα
γουάβα (δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι)
μάνγκο
χυμός ανανά
ξερά δαμάσκηνα
σταφίδες
καρπούζι (αλί και τρισαλί)
νέκταρ φρούτων με ζάχαρη (γενικά αποφεύγουμε όλους τους χυμούς)

Και μια και το φερε η κουβέντα.. υδατάνθρακες ταχείας απορρόφησης είναι και τα:
παντζάρια
βρασμένα καρότα (τα ωμά μπορούμε να τα τρώμε)
καλαμπόκι
πατάτες



αυτό ισχύει γενικότερα, πρέπει να αποφευγουμε όλοι τα γλυκά αλλά όσοι έχουν ακόμα παραπάνω πρόβλημα ινσουλινοαντίστασης ένα λόγο παραπάνω.ειδικός δν είμαι αλλά το νόημα μάλλον είναι στο να διατηρείται σταθερό το σάκχαρο στο αίμα.

αν δηλαδή μαντζουράνα επιθυμείς να φας διακαώς ένα ταψί μπακλαβά υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να φταίει το οτι έχει πέσει η ανέβει σε υπερβολικά επίπεδα η γλυκόζη στο αίμα.
στην πράξη η αλήθεια είναι οτι ακολουθώντας την δίαιτα δν είχα καμία διάθεση για έξτρα γλυκό.

αν δν τα λέω καλά διορθώστε με παρακαλώ.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μια χαρά τα λες!
Βασικά αυτό είναι όλη η ουσία μιας προσεγμένης διατροφής: να μην ανεβάζουμε απότομα τη γλυκόζη στο αίμα μας. Δηλαδή να τρώμε τροφές με μέτριο ή χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και τις τροφές με υψηλό να τις αποφεύγουμε ή να τις καταναλώνουμε σε μικρές ποσότητες και (αν είναι δυνατόν) σε συνδυασμό με τροφές χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη.

Αυτή η γενική αρχή δεν αφορά μόνο τους ανθρώπους με πολυκυστικές ή με διαβήτη, αλλά όλους μας!

(Όσον αφορά το ταψί μπακλαβά.... μπορεί οργανικά να μην έχω ανάγκη να το φάω, αλλά αν μου το φέρεις μπροστά μου, σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχεις μόνο το ταψάκι πεντακάθαρο!
Θα χω φάει και το σιρόπι που μένει στον πάτο!!!! :smilegrin: )

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μαντζουράνα μου ξέρω τι λες. απλά καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι τι απόλα είναι στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα μου των συναισθημάτων μου κ του μυαλού μου ή αν όλα είναι τελικά χημικές αντιδράσεις κ όλα μπορούμε να τα διαχειριστούμε

----------


## marulenia

Πω πω καλά τα λές Μαντάμ σου σου.. Κι εγώ ότι άρθρο έχω βρει για πολυκυστικές μέσες άκρες αυτά λέει. Αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ βουνό να επιλέξω τις τροφές...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

η διατροφή αυτή είναι οτι πιο απλό έχω κάνει ποτέ μου από άποψη διατροφής.
1) ξεμπέρδεψα μια κ καλή από τον βραχνά της θερμιδομέτρησης που είχε καταντήσει αηδία ,να τρώω σωστά όλη μέρα κ σε μια ώρα να έχω βάλει 10000 θερμίδες
2)τα φαγητά όλα είναι τα κλασσικά απλά συνηθισμένα
3)βλέπω τρομερά αποτελέσματα ξεπριξίματος. χάνω ένα κιλό κ είναι σαν να έχω χάσει 10

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> μαντζουράνα μου ξέρω τι λες. απλά καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι τι απόλα είναι στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα μου των συναισθημάτων μου κ του μυαλού μου ή αν όλα είναι τελικά χημικές αντιδράσεις κ όλα μπορούμε να τα διαχειριστούμε


Όλα μπορούμε να τα διαχειριστούμε.
Αρκεί να έχουμε τη θέληση, την υπομονή και κυρίως την επιμονή να το κάνουμε!

Για το οργανικό κομμάτι, τα ανέλυσες πολύ ωραία, προσέχουμε με 2 λόγια να μην ανεβαίνει απότομα η γλυκόζη στο αίμα μας.
Σωστή επιλογή τροφών (και ποσοτήτων).

Για το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα.
Πρέπει να φτάσουμε βαθειά μέσα μας να βρούμε τί είναι αυτό που μας οδηγεί να θέλουμε να τρώμε πολύ.
Λύνεται αυτό με δουλειά με τον εαυτό μας (με ψυχολόγο ή ό,τι άλλο βρούμε).
Απλά είναι μια δουλειά που έχει αρκετή δυσκολία και πρέπει να το παλέψουμε πολύ για να την φέρουμε εις πέρας.
Και όταν λυθεί, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα βλέπουμε μπροστά μας ένα ταψί μπακλαβά και δεν θα μας κάνει καμία αίσθηση!

----------


## marulenia

Έχω συχνά αϋπνίες και βρηκα αυτές τις μέρες ότι η αϋπνία σχετίζεται τόσο με τις πολυκυστικές όσο και με την αύξηση του βάρους... Όλα να συνδεόνται πια;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δυστυχώς είναι φαύλος κύκλος.οι πολυκυστικές φέρνουν αυπνία κ η αυπνία πολυκυστικές. καμιά φορά για να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ κάνω ένα ντουζάκι κ πίνω κανα χαμομήλι. κ ένα καλό βιβλίο βοηθάει,όχι τόσο καλό όμως:P

----------


## marulenia

Δεν είναι η ιδέα μου λοιπόν... Γιατί η μάνα μου με κοροιδεύει ότι έχω πάθει ψύχωση με τις πουκυστικές... Κι όμως αλήθεια αυτή η αυπνία δεν είναι κάτι τυχαίο.. Συστηματικά μένω άυπνη ό,τι κι αν κάνω (αποχή απο καφέ, μεσημεριανο υπνο, βαρια γεύματα, κλείσιμο απο νωρίς ηλεκτρονικών συσκευων, κούραση κόπωση και πόσα άλλα...) Ακόμα και βαλεριάνες δοκίμασα...Και τσάγια και γάλα και ύπνο και ζεστό νερό.... Τίποτα... Κια ντουζ και βιβλίο και πρόβατα...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μήπως να προσπαθήσεις να κουράζεσαι περισσότερο σωματικά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας? συνήθως η αυπνία οφείλεται σε πνευματική κούραση που δεν συνοδεύεται από σωματική κούραση

----------


## marulenia

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα που απέφευγα συστηματικά... Χρειάζεται να βάλω την άσκηση στη ζωή μου...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω κ να το παρακάνεις. απλά κάνε καθαριότητα ταχτοποίηση,βγες για ψώνια, περπάτα κανά μισάωρο, μπορείς να πάρεις κ ένα βηματομετρητή να μετράς τα βήματά σου. αχ όλο υποδείξεις σου κάνω μου φαίνεται, θα με έχεις βαρεθεί.

----------


## marulenia

Χαχα μάλλον είσαι η φωνή της συνείδησηηηηηςςςς  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

χαχαχαα!να τα εφαρμοζα κεγώ ποιος έσκαζε.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μόλις γύρισα από το φαρμακείο.πήρα το λοιπόν την θεραπεία που μου σύστησε ο ενδοκριν. μου έδωσε μικρή δόση σπιρονολακτόνης για τα αυξημένα ανδρογόνα που βρήκε, κ επίσης μετφορμίνη για τον μεταβολισμό. έχει πάρει κάποια άλλη ανάλογη θεραπεία? ποια ήταν η αντίδραση? έστρωσε ο κύκλος?

----------


## pink_90

Μανταμιτσα η αληθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ξανακούσει για τέτοια θεραπεία!! Εύχομαι πάντως τα πολυπόθητα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## city_ed

Εγώ δεν κατάφερα ποτε να πάρω μετφορμίνη γιατι είμαι 1:10000000000 που μου προκαλούσε παρενέργειες. Δυςτυχως.Εχει βοηθήσει πολλές κοπέλες με πολυκυστικες και άφαντη περίοδο και μάλιστα σε θέματα υπογονιμότητας, όχι μόνο απώλειας κιλών. Αν δεν έχεις παιδάκι και θέλεις να αποκτήσεις στα επόμενα χρόνια, κανείς πολύ καλά που την ξεκινάς τώρα τη θεραπεία.:wink1:
Σπιρονολακτονη δεν πήρα ποτε. Ανήκει στις ουσίες που περιέχουν τα φάρμακα για την ακμή;
Καλή επιτυχία :thumbup:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

γεια σου city. σευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. πρώτη μέρα πήρα σήμερα μετφορμ ελπίζω κ σε μένα να μην μου προκληθεί κάποια παρενέργεια. ναι ανήκω στην κατηγορία που περιγράφεις.

όσο για την σπιρολακτ επειδή είδε στις εξετάσεις μου αυξημένες ανδρικές ορμόνες αποφάσισε να μου δώσει από αυτά. θα μπορούσε ναναι κάτι τέτοιο που δίνουν για ακμή αν κ δν είμαι σίγουρη. νομίζω το δίνουν για ΣΠΩ όταν υπάρχει έντονη τριχοφυια κ αυξημένα ανδρογόνα

εσύ τι θεραπεία ακολουθείς??


επίσης αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι κάποτε είχα οριακά φυσιολογικό βάρος κ οριακά ήταν κ οι ανδρ ορμόνες αλλά πάλι δν μου ερχότανε περίοδος παρά μόνο με πριμολούτ.

τι διαφορά έχει το σύνδρομο πολυκυστι με τις πολυκυστικές σκέτες επίσηw δν έχω καταλάβει

----------


## city_ed

Σου σου μου, ειναι γενικά καλά ανεκτό φαρμακο, και κάποιες μικροενοχλήσεις ακόμα στην αρχή ειναι αναμενόμενες. Αν τις έχεις ενημερώνεις το γιατρό σου για αναπροσαρμογή δόσης. 
Επειδή δεν έχω τώρα την υπομονή να κανω τικερ, θα σου πω πως έχω ύψος 1.52 και τα τωρινά μου κιλά ειναι 67. Έχω φτάσει στα 58 αλλά και στα 83. Περίοδο είχα κάθε 40 με 70 μερες, δηλαδή ήμουν σε καλά επίπεδα. Απο τριχοφυΐα αστα να πάνε...Όταν επισκέφτηκα ενδοκρ. Πριν 6 χρόνια ξεκίνησα μετφορμίνη και τ4 λόγω υποθυρεοειδισμου. Κατα ενα μαγικό τροπο και ενώ δεν πήρα την μετφορμίνη έχασα κιλά και περίοδος ρολόι. 
Όταν ξεκίνησα προσπάθειες για μπεμπέ, ξανά οι πολυκυστικες μπροστά μου, οι οποίες κάνουν κακή ποιότητα ωαρίων και δεν θα εμένα ποτε έγκυος. Και η περίοδος σταθερή κάθε 30 μερες.Η μόνη θεραπεία για μενα τα αντισυλληπτικα...αφού καταφέρνω να μείνω έγκυος, έρχεται και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα που κρύβεται πίσω απο όλα αυτά, η ανισορροπία στις τιμες του σακχαρου. 
Παλεύω με διατροφη αλλά το άτιμο όλο ανεβαίνει...
Όλα αυτά στα είπα γιατι πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω και θέλω να σου πω ότι δεν φταις ΕΣΥ. Γιατι είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου, επειδή δήθεν δεν μπορείς να κόψεις το φαΐ, είσαι αδύναμος χαρακτήρας και τέτοια κουλά που έλεγα κι εγώ τόσα χρόνια. ΕΕ δεν ειναι έτσι, απλά κάποιες απο εμάς πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε λίγο παραπάνω, έχουμε βρε παιδί μου και δυο θηρία ακόμα να παλέψουμε. Εννοείται ότι γυναίκες με πολυκυστικες ωοθήκες μένουν έγκυος εύκολα, απλά υπάρχουν και αρκετές, όπως εγώ, που δυσκολεύτηκα.
Έχεις κάνει εξετασεις για το σακχαρο σου;

----------


## marulenia

Αχ να χαίρεσαι το ζουζούνι σου city!!
Τι ωραία που τα κατάφερες παρά τις πολυκυστικές...
Είναι πολύ παρήγορο που αν και δυσκολεύτηκες τα κατάφερες!!




> _Originally posted by city_
> Όλα αυτά στα είπα γιατι πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω και θέλω να σου πω ότι *δεν φταις ΕΣΥ*. Γιατι είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου, επειδή *δήθεν* δεν μπορείς να κόψεις το φαΐ, είσαι *αδύναμος χαρακτήρας* και τέτοια κουλά που έλεγα κι εγώ τόσα χρόνια. ΕΕ δεν ειναι έτσι, απλά κάποιες απο εμάς πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε λίγο παραπάνω, έχουμε βρε παιδί μου και *δυο θηρία[* ακόμα να παλέψουμε.


Εγώ όλα τα χρόνια που παλεύω με τα κιλά μου πίστευα ξεκάθαρα ότι είμαι μία γουρούνα και μισή... Πόσο λάθος... Πόσο λάθος... 
Μίλησες για όλα όσα έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες, μέσα σε μια παράγραφο... 
Ευχαριστώ για αυτό

----------


## city_ed

Μαρουλενια μου ακόμα δεν έχω μπεμπέ, το περιμένω σε λίγους μήνες:roll:
Αλλά κατάλαβα απο όλα αυτά που πέρασα πως δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε αυτό το συνδρομο- ή όπως αλλιώς λεγεται- να μας ταλαιπωρεί. Υπάρχει λύση για όλα. Και κυρίως να νιώσουμε καλύτερα εμείς οι ίδιες, να απενοχοποιηθούμε...εμένα ποτε οι γιατροί μου (ενδοκρινολόγος και γυναικολόγος) δεν με έκαναν να νιώσω πως φταίω και ακόμα και τα κιλά μου δεν τα θεωρούν τραγικά πολλά. Σε λίγο καιρό άκουσα πως θα επιτραπει η μετφορμίνη στην εγκυμοσυνη
Τώρα παλεύω με τον σακχαρώδη διαβήτη κύησης, κάτι που έχουν και γυναίκες με λίγα κιλά . Δεν τέλειωνει ποτε αυτή η ιστορια....
Ήθελα να τα μοιραστώ αυτά, χαίρομαι που μπορώ να κανω ενα δυο κορίτσια να νιωσουν καλύτερα.:wink2:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Ναι το έλεγξα το ζαχαρο μου. Ειναι ενταξει. Η ινσουλινη ηταν στα υψη. βεβαια την εξεταση την εκανα φαγωμενη . ετσι μου ζητησε ο γιατρος. Πως εκανες τη θεραπεια με αντισυλληπτικα και εμεινες και εγγυος? παρακολουθούσες κ ωορρηξίες ή κατά τύχη?
Συγχαρητηρια. πολύ ευχάριστο γεγονός. τι καλά!!!! 

Εγω δν εχω περιοδο ουτε στις 40 ουτε στις 70 μέρες. μονο με προγεστερονη.

δν ξέρω αν ποτέ θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση αυτή.

πάντως ναι όντως πρώτη φορά πήγα σε γιατρό που μου είπε, ρε συ κοπελιά πως να σου ζητήσω να κάνεις σωστή διατροφή και να ξεαγχωθείς έτσι απλά? που οι περισσότεροι αυτό μου λέγανε. βέβαια ήμουν μικρή κ δν με ένοιαζε τότε να κάνω σύντομα παιδιά.

----------


## city_ed

Έτσι ειναι, η ινσουλίνη η άτιμη εκτοξεύεται. Θέλει φοβερή πειθαρχία στη διατροφή και εννοείται ότι δεν μπορείς να είσαι ρομπότ, ειναι φοβερά ψυχαναγκαστικό κι εμένα με τσακίζει αυτό ψυχολογικά πολλές φορές.
Το θέμα της περιόδου ειναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο... Πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι έμεινα έγκυος με εξωσωματική γιατι υπήρχαν πολλά και διαφορα σοβαροτερα προβλήματα, αλλά όσο δεν υπήρχαν ποιοτικά ωάρια,δεν υπήρχε και λόγος ούτε για μια προσπάθεια, θα ήταν αποτυχημένη εξαρχής. Ήμουν λοιπόν μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση αλλά ακολούθησα τη θεραπεία που θα ακολουθούσε μια οποιαδήποτε κοπέλα με ΣΠΩ. Δηλαδη παίρνεις αντισυλληπτικα (καλύτερα πάνω απο έναν κυκλο-μηνα) και παρακολουθείς υπερηχογραφικα πως και πόσο μεγαλώνουν τα ωάρια. Ο γιατρός σου λέει ποτε έχεις ωορρηξία και έρχεσαι σε επαφή. Υπάρχουν και ορμόνες που βοηθανε λίγο, τις παίρνουν πολλές κοπέλες. Αν οι ωοθήκες μας ειναι χωρις κύστες, τα ωάρια μεγαλώνουν όπως και όσο πρέπει και ειναι έτοιμα. 
Εγώ είχα κόψει και το καπνισμα και αυτό με ζόρισε πιο πολύ Απο όλα...

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: :flaming::flaming::
Έχεις δοκιμάσει αντισυλληπτικα; Σε γυναικολόγο έχεις παει; Δώσε δυο μήνες στη μετφορμίνη να δράσει και πήγαινε σε γυναικολόγο να εχεις μια εικόνα. Και το βασικοτερο: μην ξεχνάς οτι είσαι άνθρωπος και όχι μηχανή. Εμένα οι γιατροί μου αυτό μου υπενθύμιζαν όταν έπεφτα στα τάρταρα γιατι είχα φάει λίγο ψωμι παραπάνω ή είχα καπνισει ενα τσιγάρο πάνω στη φρίκη μου.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι ο γυναικολόγος μου έχει πει οτι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάρω ορμόνες αν αποφασίσω να γονιμοποιηθώ. αλλά δν μου είπε λεπτομέρειες ούτε μου ανέφερε την θεραπεία αυτή που λες με τα αντισυλληπτικά.
μου είπε πρώτα να προσπαθήσω για κανά τρίμηνο να βελτιώσω την διατροφή κ να κόψω τα γλυκά . τώρα θα προσπαθήσω για λίγο διάστημα με την θεραπεία του ενδοκριν να δω αν θα αποκτήσω κύκλο ποτέ στην ζωή μου.

κ ήλπιζα με την θεραπεία να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση και να μην χρειαστεί να πάρω ορμόνες ,ούτε να κάνω εξωσωματική. παραείμαι αισιόδοξη βέβαια. 

αντισυλληπτικά μου δίνανε κατά καιρούς,διορθωνόταν η πολυκυστικότητα αλλά μόλις τα έκοβα ,δν ερχότανε πάλι η περίοδος. δν τα πήρα ποτέ για μεγάλο διάστημα(παραπάνω από 3-4 κύκλους)

πφφφ δύσκολα τα πράγματα
κεγώ έχω μόλις 2-3 βδομάδες που έκοψα το κάπνισμα


μπράβο σου city μπράβο για όλα!

----------


## city_ed

Εννοείται ΔΕΝ θα κανείς εξωσωματική. Αποκλείεται να έχεις την γκαντεμιά μου και να εχεις και τα αλλά προβλήματα, όπως εγώ. Ειναι λίγο παραμύθι αυτή η ιστορια με την ανάγκη για εξωσωματικές, δεν χρειάζονται τόσα ζευγάρια τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση όσα θέλουν να μας πείσουν. Αυτό ειναι άλλη ιστορια...
Οι ορμόνες που θα πάρεις ειναι αθώες, καμία σχέση με τις ορμόνες της εξωσωματικής.
Καλά έκανες και έκοψες το τσιγάρο, έστω και 1/100 να μειώνει τις πιθανότητες σύλληψης, ας το ξεφορτωθούμε. (μιλαω κι εγώ που καπνιζα που και που κανενα :tumble :Smile: 
Υπομονή, σου στέλνω συν-αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς και θα μπαίνω να βλέπω τα νέα σου. Ο,τι θες με ρωτάς.
Υ.Γ. Έχω μια φίλη μικρότερη με ΣΠΩ που ξεκίνησε προσπαθειες για μπεμπέ μετά απο θεραπεια με αντισυλληπτικα (και ειναι γύρω στα 50 κιλά). Μόλις προκύψουν τα ευχάριστα, θα το γράψω εδώ για γούρι
 :Smile:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σευχαριστώ πολύ city! για την κάθε σου λέξη. οπωσδήποτε να μπαίνεις όποτε μπορείς! 
και με το καλό να ρθει!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> μόλις γύρισα από το φαρμακείο.πήρα το λοιπόν την θεραπεία που μου σύστησε ο ενδοκριν. μου έδωσε μικρή δόση σπιρονολακτόνης για τα αυξημένα ανδρογόνα που βρήκε, κ επίσης μετφορμίνη για τον μεταβολισμό. έχει πάρει κάποια άλλη ανάλογη θεραπεία? ποια ήταν η αντίδραση? έστρωσε ο κύκλος?


μετα απο περιπου 40 μερες απο την τελευταια περιοδο που ειχε ερθει με πριμολουτ και λιγοτερο απο τρεις εβδομαδες που καμ
νω την κοουταρισμενη θεραπεια μου ηρθε η πολυποθητη .
εχω ομως καποιες αποριες-ενστασεις τις οποιες θα ρωτηαω κ στον γοατεο αλλα μεχρι τοτε ας τις θεσω κεδω σε περιπτωση που τα εχει περασει κ καποια αλλη τσουπρα εδω μεσα.
1ον. τι θα γινει αν κανω αυτη την θεραπεια κ εν τω μεταξυ μεινω εγγυος λεμε τωρα;
2ον. τι εφερε την περιοδο? οι μειωση των ανδρογονων η η μειωση τιης γλυκοζης?

----------


## marulenia

:Smile:  αν αντιληφθείς καθυστέρηση ενημερώνεις κατευθείαν το γιατρό σου. Κάποιες θεραπείες διακόπτονται με την εγκυμοσύνη κάποιες άλλες δε διακόπτονται, αλλά αυτό θα το κρίνει ο γιατρός σου...

Μπορεί την πολυπόθητη να στην έφερε ένας συνδυασμός και των δύο... Και να βοήθησε και η εμπιστοσύνη που έδειξες στον εαυτό σου... Λέω εγω τώρα...

----------


## city_ed

Με τη μετφορμίνη (το glucophage δεν παίρνεις; )δεν εχεις κανενα πρόβλημα. Οι ενδοκρινο/γυναικολόγοι το συστήνουν για να μείνεις έγκυος σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Για το άλλο όμως, πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δεν πρέπει να το παίρνεις αν σκοπεύεις να μείνεις έγκυος. Τουλάχιστον αυτό ξέρω για όλα τα φάρμακα καταπολέμησης της Ακμής. Αν δηλαδή ανήκει σε αυτήν την κατηγορία, ρωτά το γιατρό σου.

:roll::roll:
Οι φατσούλες ειναι επειδή ήρθε η περιοδος!!!
Ειναι συνδυασμός πιστεύω αλλά το σημαντικότερο ειναι οτι η μετφορμίνη -δηλαδη η μειωση της γλυκόζης στον οργανισμό- λειτουργεί έτσι ώστε οι κύστες στις ωοθήκες να συρρικωνονται, να κάνουμε κανονική ωορρηξία και πιο ποιοτικά ωάρια. Δηλαδή κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ΜΙΕΡΔΑ! κ συγγνώμη αλλά χάλια τα νεύρα μου. με τρόλαρει το σύμπαν αφού έκανε μια διστακτική εμφάνιση την Κυριακή το βράδυ κ από τότε την ψάχνω. όποιος την βρει να μου την φέρει πίσω.
εν τω μεταξύ ακόμα ελπίζω για την επιστροφή των κομμουνιστών γιατί είμαι πρησμένη κ πονώ.

----------


## marulenia

Τέτοιο τρολάρισμα με ροζ ζελε (συγγνωμη για την περιγραφή) έχω αντιμετωπίσει μπόλικο.. Και τώρα που το λες καιρό έχω να το πάθω...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σου ρχοτανε μετα τουλαχιστον? ακομα αφαντη αλλα εγω πρησμενη κ οριακα στα 80 κιλα. χθες καταφερα κ γλιτωσα απο οργανωμενο βουλιμικο παρτυ. κάθησα κ σκεφτηκα οτι ετσι μονο χειροτερα θα τα εκανα τα πραματα. κ αυτο που αντισταθηκα ειναι το μονο που με κραταει πριν βυθιστω μια για παντα στην καταθλιψη. πφφ ας μην είμαι τόσο δραματική. ακόμα ελπίζω....

----------


## marulenia

Όχι αυτό το πράγμα ήταν... Τον άλλο μήνα πάλι...
Σουσούκα εμένα με φαίνεται πάντως πως ο οργανισμός σου παίρνει μπρος σιγά σιγά...
Αυτό το μήνα έτσι.. Τον άλλο λίγο καλύτερα...

Για το πρήξιμο είδα χθες σε μια εκπομπη πως προ-εμμηνορυσιακά οι γυναίκες λέει μπορεί να έχουν 2 κιλα διαφορά λόγω κατακρατήσεων. Μάλιστα ο διατροφολόγος, ένας από αυτούς τους γνωστούς τηλεοπτικά, που το παρουσίαζε πρότεινε και κάποια αφεψήματα που βοηθούν στην αποβολή των υγρων...

Δε στο λέω για να πιεις τσάγια, αλλά ίσως αυτό το πρήξιμο που νιώθεις να είναι εξαιτιάς αυτής της αναστάτωσης του οργανισμού σου... Προσπάθησε εσύ να κάνεις ο,τι θεωρείς σωστότερο και να δεις που θα ακολουθήσει και το κορμί σου. 

Βάστα 
Venceremos

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

όταν λέω πρησμένη εννοώ και από κατακράτηση αλλά πονάει κ το στήθος μου πολύ. σαν να είναι να έρθει η περίοδος αλλά δν έρχεται. για την κατακράτηση να το αντέξω, αλλά το στήθος μου με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ. διάβασα κάπου(κάποιος κάποτε) οτι μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν μερικές σταγόνες αίμα 10 μέρες πριν την περίοδο. θα περιμένω μέχρι κ την Τετάρτη κ μετά θα πάω στους γιατρούς.
μακάρι να ναι όπως τα λες, θα κάνω λίγο υπομονή. 

κατά τάλλα το πρήξιμο στην κοιλιά νομίζω οτι οφείλεται στο γλουκοαπαυτό.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

έχει αρχίσει να μου έρχεται αραιά και που λίγο αιματάκι ανά 20 με 30 μέρες .μία φορά μου ήρθε δύο φορές σε έναν μήνα.

δεν κάνω ακριβώς την θεραπεία που μου έχει δώσει ο γιατρός γιατί άρχισε να δυσφορεί το στομάχι οπότε κάνω ότι μου καπνίσει( τα αραίωσα)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μαντάμ σου σου πόσων ετών είσαι;

----------


## Mak

κουράγιο συντρόφισσες στην αραιο-εμμηνορρυσία...και εμένα άφαντη.. σήμερα κλείνει τέσσερις μήνες από την εξαφάνισή της, δεν απελπίζομαι πως πριν κλείσω τα 41 μπαίνω σε κλιμακτήριο.... Όχι, δεν απελπίζομαι.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μαντάμ σου σου πόσων ετών είσαι;


μικρή είμαι Μαρία(μικρή για εμμηνόπαυση) . κοντεύω τα 30. αλλά έχω θέμα από τα 17 σχεδόν. η αλήθεια είναι ότι αίμα είχα μόνο με πριμολούτ(προγεστερόνη). είναι λίγο ενθαρρυντικό που έχω και με διαφορετικού είδους θεραπεία


Μακ είσαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για εμμηνόπαυση;

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 
> Μακ είσαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για εμμηνόπαυση;


Σουσού μου, όχι νομίζω/ελπίζω... όταν έχασα τα κιλά μου αποφάσισα να κόψω τα αντισυλληπτικά που έπαιρνα επί 20 συναπτά χρόνια για να έρχεται περίοδος (βλέπεις δεν είχα ποτέ περίοδο μόνη μου, ΠΟΤΕ), και για πρώτη φορά στα 38 μου ήρθε φυσιολογικά! Πανηγύρια! Όχι γιατί ήθελα να κάνω παιδάκια, έχω αφήσει αυτήν την επιθυμία πίσω μου, αλλά επειδή ένιωθα για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου λειτουργική! έτσι τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια έχω περίοδο κάθε 2 μήνες πάνω κάτω... Δυστυχώς αραίωσε, κάθε 4 μήνες τώρα και ούτε και ο θεός ξέρει πότε ξανά.. Ο γυναικολόγος αναρωτιέται και απορεί εφόσον έχω κλινική εικόνα γυναίκας μεγαλύτερης σε ηλικία (συρρικνωμένες ωοθήκες κτλ) αλλά τέλειες ορμονικές εξετάσεις, τι να πώ! 
Εγώ πια το μόνο που θέλω είναι να έχω περίοδο για κάμποσα χρόνια για να μην έχω τα παρελκόμενα της εμμηνόπαυσης, οστεοπενίες και τέτοια. Γουστάρω τώρα που πρώτη φορά ζω ωσάν φυσιολογική γυναίκα, αρνούμαι να το χάσω τόσο γρήγορα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μαντάμ ρώτησα την ηλικία σου γιατί η περιγραφή για το πως σου έρχεται η περίοδος μου θύμισε τα δικά μου, προ εμμηνόπαυσης. Θέμα με την περίοδο πάντα είχα και δεν αποδέχθηκα το γεγονός να παίρνω μια ζωή αντισυλληπτικά (τα πήρα σε μικρή ηλικία ως θεραπεία του γυναικολόγου που με είδε κι έβαλα αρκετά κιλά), δέχθηκα την φύση μου που εμφανιζόταν η περίοδος πότε στον 1 και πότε στον 1,5 μήνα.
Στα 43 μπήκα σε εμμηνόπαυση απευθείας. Ούτε κλιμακτήριος ούτε τίποτε. Εμμηνόπαυση στο τσακ-μπαμ. Περίοδο έχω να δω εδώ κι 1,5 χρόνο πλέον. Δεν πέρασα καν τις γνωστές εξάψεις, τίποτε απολύτως.
Και το πήρα χαμπάρι όταν ξεκίνησα να κάνω έναν γενικό αναλυτικό έλεγχο για απόκτηση παιδιού. Δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα με προσγείωσαν ανώμαλα, αναγκάστηκα και τα αποδέχτηκα. Θα μου πείτε: στα 43 αποφάσισες να κοιταχτείς; Δεν γινόταν νωρίτερα γιατί οικονομικά είχαμε το μαύρο μας χάλι, χρέη μέχρι το λαιμό κι οτιδήποτε άλλο ήταν απαγορευτικό μέχρι να φύγουν από επάνω μας. Ε, όταν πήραμε ανάσα επιτέλους, ήταν πια αργά!  :Frown:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

που κάνεις αυτόν τον έλεγχο που λέτε;


κεγώ δεν ήθελα να πάρω αντισυλληπτικά και γενικά δεν είμαι και πολύ σωστή στο να παίρνω αγωγές και να τις ακολουθώ. τώρα παίρνω αντιαδρογόνα και γλουκοτέτοια αλλά τα παίρνω αραιά κ που. κ νιώθω όπως λέει κ η μακ, οτι αποκτώ κάποια φυσιολογία ,δηλαδή πόνο στο στήθος πριν έρθει η περίοδος, αρχίζει κ υποχωρεί η τριχοφυΐα, έστω κ μια μικρή εμφάνιση περιόδου. σαν να γίνεται ρισέτ. μακάρι να επανέλθει ο οργανισμός μου ,κάποτε είχα κανονική κανονικότατη περίοδο εκεί στα 13-14 πριν εξαφανιστεί εντελώς.
θα ήθελα να το προλάβω αλλά δεν είμαι κ πολύ αισιόδοξη.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ήταν πλήρης ορμονικός & ενδοκολπικός ελέγχος, εξέτασεις τις οποίες μου είχε γράψει γυναικολόγος και πήγα στο Αλεξάνδρα και τις έκανα. Και χάρη σε αυτόν τον έλεγχο εκτός του ότι διαπιστώθηκε πως ήμουν σε εμμηνόπαυση, απέκτησα και υποθυρεοειδισμό (hashimoto) που δεν είχα!
Γενικά καλή μου να έχεις τον έλεγχο όσο μπορείς. Έστω να καθιερώσεις μια φορά τον χρόνο να κάνεις εξετάσεις να βλέπεις που βρίσκεσαι και που βαδίζεις.
Τον θυρεοειδή μου τον τακτοποίησα και είμαι μια χαρά. Στα γυναικολογικά δεν ξέρω που βρίσκομαι και που πατάω. Μιας κι οι γυναικολόγοι εδώ στη Χαλκίδα την έχουν δει καθηγητές και ζητάνε για κάθε επίσκεψη από 50 ευρώ και πάνω. Νομίζουν πως τα ευρώ φυτρώνουν σαν τα μαρούλια! Στο Αλεξάνδρα και στο Έλενα με μπερδεύει το σύστημά τους. Κλείνεις ραντεβού για γυναικολόγο και πρέπει να περάσεις πρώτα απ'τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα. Θα δω από Σεπτέμβρη μήπως κάνω κάτι στο Ιπποκράτειο μιας κι εκεί είναι οι γιατροί που με παρακολουθούν και για την πορεία της απώλειας βάρους μου αλλά και τον θυρεοειδή μου.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

έχω κάνει ορμονικές που μου έχει δώσει ενδοκρινολόγος. πλήρη ενδοκολπικό, εννοούμε την εξέταση που πίνεις πολλά νερά και σου κάνουν υπέρηχο; αν είναι αυτή ,την κάνω κατά καιρούς. 

Αλλά δεν έχω πάει σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο με ειδίκευση στην γυναικολογία.
ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου πολύ καλός δεν λέω αλλά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει μια συνεργασία με γυναικολόγο; δεν έχω πέσει σε γυναικολόγο που να το πάει το θέμα πακετάκι με ενδοκρινολόγο ούτε τούμπαλιν.
άκουσα και ότι το Παπαγεωργίου έχει τμήμα για τις πολυκυστικές.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ο ενδοκολπικός υπέρηχος γίνεται χωρίς την λήψη νερού. Απλά βάζουν μέσα μας ένα "ματζαφλάρι" και ελέγχουν τον κόλπο για κύστες, ινομυώματα, πολύποδες. Η εξέταση αυτή δεν είναι επώδυνη, αρκεί ο γιατρός που θα την κάνει να έχει τον τρόπο του!

Το ότι ενδοκρινολόγοι και γυναικολόγοι δεν συνεργάζονται είναι γεγονός. Βέβαια είναι καλό το ότι ο καθένας δεν θέλει να εισχωρεί ο άλλος στα χωράφια του άλλου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια συνεργασία μπορεί να επιτευχθεί μόνο σε κάποιο γυναικολογικό νοσοκομείο κι αν!

Δεν ξέρω για το Παπαγεωργίου καλή μου τι γίνεται. Κι εγώ μονίμως ψάχνομαι. Τουλάχιστον αποφεύγω το νοσοκομείο της Χαλκίδας σε τέτοια θέματα γιατί είναι ικανοί να μου πουν πως έχω... προστάτη! Με ειδικευόμενους στα ιατρεία και τους επιμελητές να κάθονται στα γραφεία τους να πίνουν καφέ, προκοπή δεν βλέπει το σύστημα υγείας και ειδικά στη Χαλκίδα.

----------


## daeneryss

κοριτσια μια απο τα ιδια και εγω αφου επαιρνα χρονια αντισυλληπτικα για τις πολυκυστικες και χαπι για θυροειδη χωρις αποτελεσμα για τις πολυκυστικες και αφου περιοδος αλλα γι'αλλα και παιδι πουθενα πηγα σε ενδοκρινολογο μου ειπε να δοκιμασω glucophage και επειδη αυτα με πειραξαν τωρα δοκιμαζω μιας αλλης εταιρειας.πρεπει ομως να κοψω το πολυ φαγητο 100ρησα μανιτσα μου και ιδιως τα γλυκα γιατι εχουν παρενεργειες με τα χαπια .αρα πρπει να κανω διαιτα με χαμηλο γυκαιμικο δεικτη ,πως κανω την αρχη ομως?που με εχει πιασει βαριεμαρα

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αχ κούκλα καλώς ήρθες. ταύτιση στα λεγόμενά σου. και εγώ παίρνω γλουκοτέτοια τώρα. μαγειρεύεις συχνά; γενικώς έχεις μαγειρευτό σπιτικό φαί να μπαίνει σπίτι σου;

----------


## daeneryss

εχω αργο ιντερνετ ,γεια σου μανταμ σου σου ,εσενα σε πειραζουν τα χαπια?δυστυχως εγω μαγειρευω για'αυτο βαριεμαι

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι κεγώ τα ίδια. σε καταλαβαίνω.λέω να προσπαθήσω να μαγειρεύω έστω 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα γιατί πιστεύω οτι ένας λόγος που πάχυνα είναι γιατί δεν έχω ένα πρόγραμμα κ τρώω ακατάστατα πολλά σαλαμόπον κασερόπον με ψωμιά κτλ 

ναι ,με πειράζουν και μου προκαλούν φουσκωμάρες ,πριξίματα και ανακατώνομαι πολλές φορές αλλά μόνα με αυτά είδα περίοδο (έστω κ ροζουλί.) εσένα έρχεται κανονικά με αυτήν την θεραπεία?

----------


## daeneryss

αν ειχα δουλεια/λεφτα νομιζω οτι τωρα θα μπορουσα να κανω διαιτα ,θα επαιρνα απεξω τα ψητα μου και τις σαλατες ,1 γευμα αφου το βραδυ ο γιατρος εχει πει ετσι κ αλλιως γιαουρτι.θα μου πεις τωρα γιατι τοτε κοπελια παλια τοτε που δουλευες αντι να κανεις αυτο ειχες τσακισει τα γκουντισ.μακ σουβλατζιδικα κτλ ,ααα αλλο αυτο ...ρε ποσο με χαλαει αυτο το χαπι ,ανακατωσουρα ααα..παντως παλια επινα 2 λιτρα κοκα το λιγοτερο την ημερα τωρα οχι,γκουντισ κτλ κοπηκαν μαχαιρι ,γλυκα τελος μονο η ζαχαρη στο καφε ..μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι δεν κουνιεται η ζυγαρια?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

καλά έκανες και τα έκοψες όλα αυτά αν έπινες τώρα κοκακόλες δεν θα ένιωθες απλά ανακατωσούρα. ίσως θέλει λίγο παραπάνω μέτρο. περιορισμό στην ποσότητα αυτών που τρως. μπορεί πάλι να φταίει και το οτι παίζουν ταμπούρλο οι ορμόνες μας. θέλει πολύ υπομονή πφφφ.τώρα το βράδυ τρως μόνο ένα γιαούρτι; για πόσο καιρό το κάνεις; δεν νιώθεις λίγη ανακούφιση; η αλήθεια είναι οτι εμένα με ανακουφίζει λίγο το γιαούρτι μιας κ το ανέφερες

----------


## daeneryss

οταν ερχονται ειναι κανονικα περιοδος απλα ερχεται 35-65 μερες .δεν εχω κανει ολοκληρωμενη τη θεραπεια ακομα γιατι αν εχω καποια υποχρεωση να βγω απο το σπιτι δεν το πινω γιατι μερικες φορες εχω και διαροιες..συγνωμη αλλα πως να το πω πιο ευγενικα .και γενικα ειμαι λιγο αρνητικη και το αμελω και λεω αντε να το ξαναπαρω και παλι απο την αρχη.παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν χασω εστω και μισο κιλο η περιοδος θα ερθει στι 35 μερες εαν βαλω μισο κιλο την ψαχνω με το κυαλι.σε 3μερες υποτιθεται περιμενω περιοδο ..αντε να δουμε μηπως εγινε κανενα θαυμα γιατι πετυχα μαλλοβ ωορηξια συμφωνα με τα τεστ,απο την μια θελω απο την αλλη λεω που παω με τοσα κιλα ??ειναι σωστο??ξεφυγα..λοιπον για την διατροφη σκεφτομαι να παιρνω το ψημενο κοτοπουλο του σκλαβενιτη και να φτιαχνω μονο τη σαλατα ..να παρω κομματακια μπακαλιαρου σε ρολο που γινεται γρηγορα χωρις πολλα πολλα και να ετοιμασω παρα πολλα μπιφτεκια ετοιμα στην καταψυξη ετοιμα προς ψησιμο..εγω μονο σαλτα ,αλλα βαριεμαιιι

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι κεγώ αμελώ το χάπι. αρκετά συχνά. και αυτό με τα κιλά που λες (οτι αν χάσεις έρχεται)ναιαιαιαιαι το έχω παρατηρήσει κεγώ. και κυρίως όταν μοιάζει να χάνω απτην κοιλιά.
πολύ καλές οι ιδέες σου. μπορείς να πάρεις κ κονσέρβες τόνο σε νερό που με μαρουλοσαλάτα συνδυάζονται ωραία.
α κάνεις τεστ ωορηξίας; σου έχει πει ο γυναικολόγος ή από μόνη σου;
εγώ δεν έχω κάνει. για πες μερικές λεπτομέρειες περί τούτου αν θες. (αν θες στείλε μου και u2u)

εγώ παίρνω φασολάκια κατεψυγμένα και μετά μου φαίνεται εύκολο να τα φτιάξω χωρίς να χρειάζεται πλύσιμο καθάρισμα. έχει κ έτοιμο σπανακόρυζο κατεψυγμένο. επίσης αν αξιωθώ να κάνω κανά γεμιστό ,κάνω μπόλικα και μου κρατάνε κανά 2-3 μέρες. φασολάδα,φακές επίσης αρκετά εύκολα σε σχέση με άλλα μπελαλίδικα. και καμιά ομελέτα. ή και 2 βραστά αυγά αν φας με ντοματοσαλάτα και λίγο ψωμί κάνεις κομπλέ γεύμα. 

και μερικά σουβλάκια ή και κοτόπουλο φιλέτο αν έχεις στην κατάψυξη τα βγάζεις μια ώρα πριν και τα βάζεις στο φούρνο με λίγο νερό αλάτι πιπέρι λάδι ρίγανη και είναι έτοιμα σε μισή ώρα.
α και κάτι άλλο που μου ήρθε. αν βράσεις πατάτες και τις βάλες στο ψυγείο (αφού κρυώσουν)με την φλούδα,κρατάνε 2 μέρες και μπορείς να παίρνεις μία μία να την καθαρίζεις κ να συνοδεύεις το γεύμα σου. ταιριάζει με λίγο λάδι ξύδι αγγουράκι τουρσί και μια κουταλίτσα μαγιονέζα.
ελπίζω έστω κ μια ιδέα να την βρήκες χρήσιμη.

----------


## daeneryss

ακου να δεις τωρα ,εμενα η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε να μην τρωω καθολου ρυζι,για ψωμι μονο τις 2 φετες στο τοστ νμου το πρωι αλλα ολικης παντα,να αποφευγω επισης πατατες και μακαρανονια αμα φαω μακαρονια να ειναι ολικης επισης.ειχα παει σε διαιτολογο για να μου φτιαξεις διατροφη που να ειναι ειδικη για τα θεμματα μου την εδειξα στην ενδο και μου εβγαλε πραγματα κιολας,σκεψου ,δηλαδη εγω για δεκατιανο ειχα σαλατα.την εβγαλε .κτλ.εχω παει σε γιατρους γιατι εφτιαχνα σεναρια με το μυαλο μου οτι εχω χιλιαδες προβληματα γι'αυτο δεν ..αλλα μαλλον φταινε τα κιλα μου/πολυκιστικες/ινσουλινοαντιση.επειδη ο κυκλος ειναι τεραστιος δεν ηξερα ποτε οποτε πηρα τεστακια απο το ιντρνετ και παρακολουουσα καιρο να δω ποτε(μεχρι να καταλαβω κιολας)αυτο το μηνα θεωρω οτι την πετυχα (τωρα τι αβγο βγηκε αλλο θεμα)και περιμενω

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

πως ακριβώς γίνεται? κάνεις τις μέρες που νομίζεις οτι έχει ωορηξία και μετράει θερμοκρασία;

ναι το καλύτερο είναι όλα τα ψωμία μακαρόνια να είναι ολικής. πολύ περιορισμός ρε παιδάκι μου

----------


## daeneryss

τεστ ουρων σε ταινιουλες,τις βουτας μεσα και σε 10 λεπτα σου βγαζει μια γραμμουλα κατω απο την γραμμουλα ελεγχου .αμα ειναι οσο εντονη η παραπανω απο τη γραμμη ελεγχου σημαινει οτι πρεπει να πεσεις με τα μουτρα .
http://www.hometest.gr/el/el/2-test-oorixias.κοιτα σαν αυτα ειναι.εγω βρηκα ακομα πιο φθηνα στο e bay.αλλα τωρα καπιταλ κοντρολ οποτε αγορες γιοκ.η ωορηξια ειναι υποτιθεται 14 μερες πριν την περιοδο εαν δεν εχεις σταθερο τσεκαρεις ολες τις μερες.εγω ετσι εκανα .ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

29 στα 30. φρεσκοπαντρεμένη είμαι. εσυ; ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα τεστ ωορηξίας γιατί ως τώρα πίστευα οτι δεν είχα κ καθόλου. τώρα όμως μπορεί να έχω. κακής ποιότητας αλλά κάτι θα χω.
σε ευχαριστώ για τις info.
τώρα πήρα ξανά γλουκοκαπως από το φαρμακείο.(μου έχει αλλάξει τρία μέχρι στιγμής) λέω να τα ξαναξεκινήσω γιατί μου πέρασαν οι ανακατωσούρες. 

πλάκα έχεις. ελπίζω να σου κάτσει το λόττο

εντιτ 
εσύ αντιαδρογόνα παίρνεις;

----------


## daeneryss

να ζησετε και να ευτυχισετε και γρηγορα απογονους..να τα λεμε και αυτα.εγω 36.και εγω αυτο ηθελα να διαπιστωσω γιάυτο τα αρχισα γιατι εμενα με διωχνουν οι γιατροι πλεον θελουν πρωτα να αδυνατισω .εμενα μονο αντισυλληπτικα μου ειχαν δωσει gynofen 35 ta opoia τα επαιρνα 10 ολοκληρα χρονια,κανεις δεν μου ειχε πει κανε κανενα διαλειμμα κοπελια ,τωρα παρολο το θεμα της τριχοφυιας απαγορευονται ολα και αφου προσπαθουμε και για μωρο .. εκτος αν αυτα τα αντιανδρογονα τα παιρνεις για καποιο αλλο λογο που εγω αγνοω..εσυ τι παιρνεις ?πιεση εχεις?το ουρικο σου πως ειναι ??? χι χι τα τελευταια τα εγραψα για πλακα ..ειναι οι ερωτησεις του μελλοντος

----------


## fata_morgana

Και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με περίοδο.Είμαι στα 150kg Έχω να πάω σε γυναικολόγο γύρω στα 4 χρόνια. Ο τελευταίος που είχα πάει με είχε κάνει να νιώσω άσχημα για τα κιλά μου( και ήταν και λιγότερα τοτε!) και γενικά ο τρόπος που μ'αντιμετωπισε. Αν κάποια από εσάς έχει έναν καλό γυναικολόγο που να έχει εμπειρία με παχύσαρκες γυναίκες και θέλει να μου πει. Α και να έχει άνετη γυναικολογικη καρέκλα να μη φοβάσαι ότι θα σπάσει :smilegrin:

----------


## daeneryss

fata_morgana γεια σου,εχεις πολυκυστικες?η αλλο θεμα ..εγω πλεον πηγαινω στο αλεξανδρας οποτε οποιος γιατρος τυχει σε εξεταζει εκτος εαν πας σε τμημα ποιο εξειδηκευμενο οπως πηγα εγω γιατι καποια στιγμη νομιζα οτι κατι εχω και πηγα στο τμημα για εξωσωματικες ,αλλα και παλι μου εχουν δωσει εξετασεις αλλα γυναικολογικη εξεταση ο γιατρος του τμηαματος δεν μου εχει καθως λεει πρεπει να χασω πρωτα κιλα .οποτε δεν ξερω ουτε για την καρεκλα ξερω μονο οτι δεν θελουν γυναικες με πολλα κιλα ,μιλαω παντα οταν θελουν εγκυμοσυνη

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

fata morgana η αλήθεια είναι ο,τι δεν ξέρω γιατί μένω θεσσ.
αλλά προσπάθησε να πας σύντομα σε κάποιον. καλά κάνω κ δν χωνεύω αυτό τον επάγγελμα

daeneryss(χαχα κ γαμώ τα ψευδώνυμα)παίρνω glykofren και τα αντιαδρογόνα τα οποία μου τα δίνει γιατί λέει οτι έχω αυξημένα ανδρογόνα που με επηρεάζουν αρνητικά σε κάθε πτυχή της ζωής μου και γιαυτό δν μπορώ να χειριστώ τα συναισθήματά μου, τρώω πολύ, δεν κοιμάμαι καλά κτλ. στο κουτί λέει απαγορεύονται σε περίπτωση εγγυμοσύνης αλλά αυτός λέει δν πειράζουν(!) βασικά μάλλον αποκλείει προς το παρόν το ενδεχόμενο εγγυμοσύνης.
ακόμα δεν έχω αυξημένο ουρικό οξύ κ πίεση.

διάβασε το παρακάτω ποστ από μια κοπέλα. λέει μια διαφορετική μέθοδο για να παρακολουθεί ωορηξία




> _Originally posted by city_
> Έτσι ειναι, η ινσουλίνη η άτιμη εκτοξεύεται. Θέλει φοβερή πειθαρχία στη διατροφή και εννοείται ότι δεν μπορείς να είσαι ρομπότ, ειναι φοβερά ψυχαναγκαστικό κι εμένα με τσακίζει αυτό ψυχολογικά πολλές φορές.
> Το θέμα της περιόδου ειναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο... Πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι έμεινα έγκυος με εξωσωματική γιατι υπήρχαν πολλά και διαφορα σοβαροτερα προβλήματα, αλλά όσο δεν υπήρχαν ποιοτικά ωάρια,δεν υπήρχε και λόγος ούτε για μια προσπάθεια, θα ήταν αποτυχημένη εξαρχής. Ήμουν λοιπόν μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση αλλά ακολούθησα τη θεραπεία που θα ακολουθούσε μια οποιαδήποτε κοπέλα με ΣΠΩ. Δηλαδη παίρνεις αντισυλληπτικα (καλύτερα πάνω απο έναν κυκλο-μηνα) και παρακολουθείς υπερηχογραφικα πως και πόσο μεγαλώνουν τα ωάρια. Ο γιατρός σου λέει ποτε έχεις ωορρηξία και έρχεσαι σε επαφή. Υπάρχουν και ορμόνες που βοηθανε λίγο, τις παίρνουν πολλές κοπέλες. Αν οι ωοθήκες μας ειναι χωρις κύστες, τα ωάρια μεγαλώνουν όπως και όσο πρέπει και ειναι έτοιμα. Εγώ είχα κόψει και το καπνισμα και αυτό με ζόρισε πιο πολύ Απο όλα...
> 
> :flaming::flaming::
> Έχεις δοκιμάσει αντισυλληπτικα; Σε γυναικολόγο έχεις παει; Δώσε δυο μήνες στη μετφορμίνη να δράσει και πήγαινε σε γυναικολόγο να εχεις μια εικόνα. Και το βασικοτερο: μην ξεχνάς οτι είσαι άνθρωπος και όχι μηχανή. Εμένα οι γιατροί μου αυτό μου υπενθύμιζαν όταν έπεφτα στα τάρταρα γιατι είχα φάει λίγο ψωμι παραπάνω ή είχα καπνισει ενα τσιγάρο πάνω στη φρίκη μου.

----------


## daeneryss

επιτελους μπορεσα να μπω.για καποιο λογο δεν ανοιγε το σιτε,ποιος ξερει...to games of thrones μας εμπνεει,χαχα.διαβασα οτι αγγλια γινεται χαμος ολοι δινουν στα κοριτσακια τους το ονομα της μητερας των δρακων kai arya που το γλυκοκοιταζω και στα αγορακια tyrion.εσυ φανταζομαι το μανταμ σου σου δεν εχει σχεση με το σιριαλ λογικα δεν το προλαβες...αν εννοεις να κοιταξω υπερηχογραφικα την ωορρηξια μου ,μου ειπαν οτι εαν δεν αδυνατησω ..δεν εχει ουτε απο αυτο.εαν ειχα λεφτα για ιδιωτη..θα ηταν αλλιως

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αχ τι να πω. πολύ απαιτητικό. προσπάθησε να αδυνατίσεις πρώτα για σένα για το δικό σου ευ ζην.

το Μαντάμ Σου Σου είναι από την σειρά φυσικά. την πρόλαβα σε επαναλήψεις. έτσι με φώναζει ο μπαμπάς μου γιατί λέει πως έχω ίδια σουσούμια.

----------


## daeneryss

χα χα χα ,αψογα,μπραβο στο μπαμπακα σου

----------


## daeneryss

πέρασε ένας μήνας και αρχή στην δίαιτα δεν έκανα,γιατί παναγία μου είμαι τόσο τεμπέλα?γιατί σαμποτάρω τον εαυτό μου έτσι ?επίσης αφού έχω κόψει τόσο καιρό αναψυκτικά γλυκά ,φαστ φουντ γιατί δεν έχω πέσει 1 κιλό να πάρω θάρρος?φαγητό 1 πιάτο.μόνη παρασπονδία τρώω μια πίτα από σουβλάκι αντί για ψωμί .την τρίτη θα το κόψω και αυτό .και ζάχαρη στο καφέ.3 το πρωί 3 το απόγευμα ,να τον κόψω κ αυτόν?τα χάπια να θυμάμαι να παίρνω ..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Κουκλάρα, θα σου πω τι πιστευω κ οπως θελεις παρτο!

Καλα κανεις κ αυτοσαμποταρεσαι κ δν γουσταρεις μια να κανεις διαιτα. Να μην σωσεις να κανεις διαιτα ποτε. Αρχιζουν οι γιατροι τα κοψε εκεινα κ κοψε τα αλλα λες κ ειμαστε ρομποτακια ή λες κ εχουμε κανει κακο σε κανεναν κ μας απαγορευουν να φαμε ψωμια κ πατατες που τρωει ολος ο κοσμος κ εμεις κατουρησαμε σε αλλο πηγαδι. Αντε αισιχτιρ!

Καλα εκανες κ εκοψες τα τζανκ κ τις κολες γιατι ειναι αθλια κ σου αξιζουν καλυτερα. 
Αλλα οσον αφορα την διατροφη κ την ασκηση οσο μπορεις κ οταν κ αν μπορεις. Τιποτα δν αλλαζει απο την μια μερα στην αλλη.
Θα πεις θα μαγειρεψω 1 φορα την εβδομαδα οταν θα ειμαι ξεκουραστη κ μετα ξανά οποτε κ αααν μπορεσεις. Το ιδιο κ με την ασκηση. Βγες να περπατησεις μιση ωρα κ μετα ξανα αν σου ερθει κ αν σου αρεσει.
υιοθετησε το "οσο μπορω κ αν μπορω "κ θα σου βγει καλυτερα απο το να πιεζεσαι. Αν πιεζεσαι ούτε στο Α δν θα φτασεις. Στο χαλαρο μπορει να φτασεις κ στο Β κ μετά στο Γ κ μετά στο Ω.
Αυτο πιστευω εγω

Α κ απο δικη μου εμπειρια τα χαπια να τα παιρνεις οσο μπορεις. Καλο κανουν , εμενα μου φερανε περιοδο μετα απο 10 χρονια. Ρωτα τον γιατρο αν μπορεις να παιρνεις κανα χαπι για το στομαχι

----------


## daeneryss

παίρνω ίντερνετ απο κινητό και δεν είχα σύνδεση 2 μέρες .νομίζω οτι με έχει καταβάλει η πολύχρονη ανεργία και βαριεμαι τα πάντα .'έτυχε κάποια στιγμή κ βρήκα για μικρό διάστημα απασχόληση ,εκείνη την περίοδο ,πέταγα από την χαρά μου ούτε έτρωγα ουτε τίποτα,έχασα 5 κιλά,μετά τελείωσε και ξαναπάχυνα

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι το έχω υπόψιν μου οτι είσαι άνεργη.
είναι πολύ δύσκολο κ επιβαρύνει κ την διάθεση κ τις αντοχές. γιαυτό σου λέω δν έχει νόημα να πιέζεσαι. όσο μπορείς. λίγο λίγο. είδες κατάφερες να κάνεις ήδη μια αρχή να κόψεις αναψ κ φαστ φουντ, είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση κ ας μην βλέπεις ακόμα τα θετικά αυτής σου της κατάκτησης. σιγά σιγά στο χαλαρό κ με το πάσο σου θα καταφέρεις κ άλλα πράματα κ πιο σύντομα απότι φαντάζεσαι θα δεις περισσότερα αποτελέσματα από το να προσπαθείς να κάνεις δίαιτα.

----------


## daeneryss

μανταμ σου σου σε ευχαριστώ για τη θετική ενεργεία που μου στέλνεις ,να είσαι καλά .τι κανείς ?πως τα πας.συγνώμη για τις καθυστερημένες απαντήσεις .

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Καλά τα πάω νομίζω. Είμαι σταθερή στα κιλά ,δν χάνω είναι αλήθεια αλλά κάτι είναι κ αυτό από εκεί που ανέβαινα 3 κιλα κάθε δίμηνο περίπου το τελευταίο 9μηνο. Προσπαθώ κ μαγειρεύω μέρα παρά μέρα κ τρώω αρκετά αλλά όσο το δυνατών πιο ισορροπημένα.
Η περίοδος άρχισε να έρχεται!κ να χει κ κάποια σταθερότητα όσο παίρνω τα αναγουλοχάπια. 
Άσκηση :0. Μου αρκεί που πηγαίνω συχνά πυκνά στον μπακάλη, να κουβαλώ τα ψώνια κ να τα τακτοποιώ κ να μαγειρεύω ,βάζω πιάτα στο πλυντήριο . Αυτά όλα από μόνα τους με εξαντλούν. Λέω όλο θα βγω να κάνω περπάτημα κ όλο το αναβάλλω. Άσε που παλιότερα που έβγαινα να περπατ με τα χάπια είχα κοντέψει 2 φορές να τα κάνω πάνω μου κ στα τελευταία 10 μέτρα έτρεχα. Too much info το ξέρω.

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ εργάζεσαι κιολας, ποτε να τα προλάβεις ολα.. Εχεις μάθει να τρως σωστά κ να αντιστέκεσαι, τα κιλα θα πέσουν, με τον χρονο θα φανεί αισθητά η διαφορα.

----------


## daeneryss

σε καταλαβαίνω μανταμ σου σου ,τα ίδια τραβάω και εγώ με τα χάπια καλύτερα με αυτή τη μάρκα πάντως ..νομίζω ότι εάν περιορίσουμε τους υδατάνθρακες περιορίζονται και τα συμπτώματα.δεν είμαι πολύ καλά σήμερα και το παράκανα στο φαΐ. Αύριο είναι μια καινούργια μέρα

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν ειμαστε ρομπότ! Αυριο ειναι μια αλλη καλύτερη μερα.. Μην το σκεφτεσαι, δεν θα παχυνεις.

----------


## daeneryss

σε ευχαριστώ eleni1986.μειώνω ζάχαρη ..1.5 στο καφέ και πουθενά αλλού για να δούμε .

----------

